# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  Oser dire qu'un projet va dans le mur (avant d'entendre le bruit du crash)

## Ivan Le Fou

_(Lire la news sur le site)_
Comme prévu par Chris Roberts, son créateur, le jeu Star Citizen vient de passer officiellement la barre des 100 millions de dollars de financement participatif. Pour que cette étape ne soit pas qu'un chiffre, Cloud Imperium Games a sorti une version jouable d'une partie du jeu, dite "alpha 2.0".
Lors d'un dossier qui lui est dédié, nous reviendrons en détails dans le Canard PC de la rentrée (15 janvier 2016) sur ce que l'on peut dire du jeu dans cette version (si on arrive à le faire tourner sans plantage plus de 5 minutes...), et les questions que cela pose pour un projet en développement depuis 3 ans avec (au moins) 100 millions de dollars de budget. En attendant, vous trouverez ci-dessous le texte de la rubrique "Au coin du jeu", paru le 15 février 2015 sous le titre "_Oser dire qu'un projet va dans le mur (avant d'entendre le bruit du crash_" (Canard PC n°312): il est toujours dangereusement valable.
– O –*Condamner un jeu avant de le tester, cela ne se fait pas. Par extension, critiquer un jeu avant qu'il ne soit fini, cela ne se fait pas non plus. Qui sait si un miracle de dernière minute ne va pas intervenir? Si une petite sauce magique secrète ne sera pas appliquée juste avant de servir, qui donnera subitement un goût extraordinaire à l'ensemble? Mais quand même, des fois, les indices s'accumulent, et…*

Mettons qu'une ancienne gloire du jeu vidéo absente depuis 10 ans revienne, comme tant d'autres, pour faire financer de façon participative une suite à ses vieux succès, un jeu du genre bac-à-sable. Imaginez que dans la description de son projet, il ajoute grosso modo les caractéristiques d'un MMO, celles d'un jeu solo et aussi celles d'un jeu d'action multijoueur, donc trois jeux en un, et tout cela à prix fixe, sans abonnement; cela ne vous ferait pas froncer les sourcils? Et si, pour ce jeu extraordinairement ambitieux, ce développeur fixait un objectif sur Kickstarter de seulement 500 000$, ça ne vous inquiéterait pas un petit peu sur le sérieux de la chose?
Imaginez maintenant que la campagne Kickstarter soit un immense succès et que le jeu obtienne plus de quatre fois la mise en 2012, bravo, mais que le développeur continue ensuite imperturbablement les appels aux dons, cette fois sur son propre site: vous ne deviendriez pas soupçonneux? Et si pour faire rentrer les sous alors qu'il a déjà amassé plus de 10 fois son kickstarter initial, le studio se mettait à vendre –en avance donc- des objets virtuels pour son jeu plusieurs centaines de dollars pièce, vous les sentiriez naître, les gouttes de sueur?
Vous l'avez compris, ce jeu existe. C'est une simulation spatiale intitulée Star Citizen et elle a été lancée par Chris Roberts, producteur dans les années 90 de Wing Commander et Starlancer. Son nouveau studio, Cloud Imperium Games Corporation, fondé en 2011, a explosé tous les records de financement participatif en cumulant aujourd'hui plus de 70 millions de dollars au total (et il prévoit d'atteindre la barre des 100 millions de dollars en 2015). Pourtant, il vend encore des accès anticipés au brouillon de son jeu entre 50$ et 100$, et des vaisseaux supplémentaires entre 45$ et 300$. Continuer à récolter ainsi de l'argent alors qu'on a déjà amassé plus de 100 fois l'objectif Kickstarter jette un sérieux doute sur l'honnêteté des objectifs initialement annoncés, voire l'honnêteté tout court.
Mais il y a plus inquiétant. Aujourd'hui, Cloud Imperium Games Corporation fait travailler près de 300 personnes au sein de cinq studios différents (trois internes et deux externes). C'est une tâche d'une complexité extrême, qui pose des problèmes épineux aux plus expérimentés des éditeurs, tant du point de vue technique que logistique. Or, c'est la première réalisation d'un studio dont le président n'a plus dirigé de développement de jeu vidéo depuis l'an 2000. Pour mener à bien ce projet sans anicroche dans ces conditions, il faudrait une telle accumulation de talents et d'efficacité qu'elle relèverait tout simplement du miracle. En prime, avec les dons et précommandes, le jeu est aujourd'hui déjà vendu à 500 000 exemplaires. Est-ce que le public de ce genre de jeu PC très spécifique et très exigeant n'est pas déjà atteint ? Même si tout se passait comme prévu, combien d'exemplaires supplémentaires trouveraient preneurs pour assurer, après la sortie, le suivi du jeu, le coût des serveurs, et le débogage, tout en respectant la promesse initiale d'un jeu sans abonnement ni pay-to-win?
Il ne faut pas critiquer un jeu avant qu'il soit fini, ni le condamner avant sa sortie. Mais les informations disponibles, l'honnêteté et le bon sens imposent d'écrire clairement qu'il est quasiment impossible que Star Citizen tienne ses promesses.
_(Dessins: Couly. Cet article_ _est extrait_ _du numéro 312 de_ Canard PC_, paru le 15 février 2015)_

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu hu ça va shitstormer le 16/01  ::love::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Lors d'un dossier qui lui ait dédié


Depuis quelques temps je me désole de l'orthographe de moins en moins respectée sur le forum alors si le redac chef s'y met  ::ninja:: 

@Cacao va faire un tour sur le topic SC dans une heure ou deux pour la shitstorm  :^_^:

----------


## Array

Ah mais plutôt que reconnaître avoir [eu] tort, en fait, vous persistez dans le n'importe quoi ? _"Jouer plus de 5 minutes sans crash"_ non mais, sérieusement ?  :^_^: 

 ::wub::   :Popcorn:

----------


## GameHaroZ

> Ah mais plutôt que reconnaître avoir [eu] tort, en fait, vous persistez dans le n'importe quoi ? _"Jouer plus de 5 minutes sans crash"_ non mais, sérieusement ?


Normal, mieux vaut s'empresser de faire un test du "PTU" plutôt que du serveur "Live" pour cracher sa bile ensuite  :;):  (et oublier qu'il s'agit toujours d'une alpha)

----------


## Elglon

Chouette, on va encore avoir droit à du free-bash pour se donner un semblant de consistance sous couvert d'humour _caustique_ ! 
Avec un peu de chance il comportera encore des erreurs et de la mauvaise fois, comme celui d'Ackboo mi 2014 ou les twitt d'il y'a qq mois. N'oubliez pas d'interviewer Derek Smart pour un combo parfait.




> Lors d'un dossier qui lui ait dédié, nous reviendrons en détails dans le Canard PC de la rentrée (15 janvier 2016) sur ce que l'on peut dire du jeu dans cette version (si on arrive à le faire tourner sans plantage plus de 5 minutes...)


Comme vous avez l'air de galérer, et que je ne suis pas rancunier du fait de me faire traiter de pigeon, je peux vous mettre mon PC à disposition. C'est une config "Canard Hardware" modeste, que j'ai acheté il y'a 3 ans, certes, mais qui permet de faire tourner cette alpha non optimisée correctement une bonne heure. 




> les questions que cela pose pour un projet en développement depuis 3 ans avec (au moins) 100 millions de dollars de budget.


Ca part mal niveau journalizme, de parler de 3 ans de developpement, vu que les 2 premières années, ils les ont passées à embaucher 200 personnes dans 4 studios (US, UK et Allemagne) (source) . Ca laisse supposer que l'ensemble des devs sont à fond sur le jeu depuis 3 ans, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas. C'est difficilement comparable avec un studio déjà existant, par exemple Rockstar qui developpe GTAV en 4 ou 5 ans. En realité, les équipes commencent tous juste à s'adapter à leur rythme de croisière.




> le jeu est aujourd'hui déjà vendu à 500 000 exemplaires. Est-ce que le public de ce genre de jeu PC très spécifique et très exigeant n'est pas déjà atteint ?


Quel visionnaire !  ::lol:: 
(pour ceux qui ne suivent pas au fond, un an plus tard ils en sont maintenant à 1 millions de joueurs)

Aller, je retourne jouer à cette alpha !

----------


## Noircis

Bien le bonjour.

Il aurait été judicieux de mentionner que le financement n'a pas commencé sur kickstarter mais bien sur le site de "RSI" (site officiel) et que c'est la communauté qui a poussé son créateur (Chris Roberts) à lancer une campagne kickstarter. De même, il aurait été judicieux, avant de remettre en cause l’honnêteté du bonhomme, de faire part des différentes fois (au nombre de 2 si je me souviens bien) où l'équipe a décidé de proposer un arrêt du financement, idée contre laquelle, la majorité écrasante de la communauté s'est opposée. (A votre décharge, je n'ai pas lu le CPC n°312.)
Mais, je comprend les inquiétudes. Un Studio offrant une telle transparence de développement n'est pas quelque chose d'habituel et pouvoir voir et constater les essais erreurs d'une équipe -ou de plusieurs, dans le cas présent- n'est pas là pour rassurer non plus.

----------


## Larry Coche

:Popcorn:

----------


## Eloween

Testez l'Alpha ou ne la testez pas.
On a depassé depuis longtemps le crash toutes les 5 minutes.

----------


## mp88

Oser dire qu'une équipe éditoriale va dans le mur  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Yeahhh ça commence  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

> Quel visionnaire ! 
> (pour ceux qui ne suivent pas au fond, un an plus tard ils en sont maintenant à 1 millions de joueurs)


C'est tiré du papier d'Ivan qui date de février dernier.  ::): 


Putain je l'attends ce dossier  :Popcorn:

----------


## Array

S'il dit "un an plus tard" c'est qu'il l'a bien compris  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais, je comprend les inquiétudes. Un Studio offrant une telle transparence de développement n'est pas quelque chose d'habitue


Tu sais, la transparence ce n'est que ce que les personnes veulent bien te dire.  :;): 
Après oui y'a bien plus d'infos sur le dévellopement que ce qu'on peut avoir habituellement, surtout pour une grosse prod'. Mais ça n'invalide pas la possibilité qu'il y ait des secrets ou anguilles sous roche, c'est pas parce qu'un type te raconte sa journée qu'il te raconte TOUTE sa journée (oui on peut faire mieux comme exemple, mais je suis fatigué  :Emo: ).
Fin bref, vivement le "dossier" et les conseils de maintenance qui suivront pour apprendre à Ivan comment entretenir son pc  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca part mal niveau journalizme, de parler de 3 ans de developpement, vu que les 2 premières années, ils les ont passées à embaucher 200 personnes dans 4 studios (US, UK et Allemagne) (source) . Ca laisse supposer que l'ensemble des devs sont à fond sur le jeu depuis 3 ans, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas. C'est difficilement comparable avec un studio déjà existant, par exemple Rockstar qui developpe GTAV en 4 ou 5 ans. En realité, les équipes commencent tous juste à s'adapter à leur rythme de croisière.


Non, ça dit que des gens bossent dessus depuis 3 ans. Tu supposes ce qui te permet de rebondir, mais là tu vas rater le trampoline.

----------


## Max_well

> (pour ceux qui ne suivent pas au fond, un an plus tard ils en sont maintenant à 1 millions de joueurs)


Un million de joueurs ou un million de packs ?

----------


## Array

> Non, ça dit que des gens bossent dessus depuis 3 ans. Tu supposes ce qui te permet de rebondir, mais là tu vas rater le trampoline.


Non. Mais pour ça, faudrait malheureusement savoir de quoi on parle, à savoir suivre le projet un minimum.

Ca tombe bien, c'est le cas d'Elglon.

----------


## Cheshire

> Un million de joueurs ou un million de packs ?


 Un million de "citoyens". A priori un million de comptes, pas forcément ayant tous acheté un pack d'ailleurs.

 J'attends avec impatience le dossier  ::happy2::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ah mais plutôt que reconnaître avoir [eu] tort, en fait, vous persistez dans le n'importe quoi ? _"Jouer plus de 5 minutes sans crash"_ non mais, sérieusement ?


bah beaucoup des messages dans les dernières pages sur le topic de SC ce termine par le crash du jeu/projet ...

----------


## Eloween

> Hu hu ça va shitstormer le 16/01


Faut bien manger....  ::): 
J'aurais préféré un test plus poussé...  Et des investigations sur le "Chris Roberts vous ment" .... Plutôt qu'une opinion.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bah beaucoup des messages dans les dernières pages sur le topic de SC ce termine par le crash du jeu/projet ...


Ba wé sauf qu'entre temps il y a eu des patchs...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh dans l'absolu on ne sait pas de quoi est fait le dossier, il ne s'agit peut être pas seulement d'une opinion  :;):

----------


## Elglon

> Non, ça dit que des gens bossent dessus depuis 3 ans. Tu supposes ce qui te permet de rebondir, mais là tu vas rater le trampoline.


Je vais être franc, en matière de développement de jeux vidéo spécifiquement je n'y connais rien. Mais je m'y connais un peu en management, je bosse dans une grosse structure (350 personne, lancée en 2000) et je sais que tu ne peux pas mettre plus 200 personnes à bosser sur un projet dès le jour où on te donne les sous pour le faire. De plus un simple fait : l’équipe qui a bossé sur la modification du cryengine pour permettre ce que la 2.0 offre aujourd'hui à été mise en place l'année dernière. 

Et je le répète, ils ont réellement pris leur rythme de croisière cette année, en opérant des changements structurels dans les studios pour s'adapter à la taille de l'entreprise. 

Donc on n'est pas dans un cadre comparable à, au hasard, Elite Dangerous, dont le développement était entamé depuis plusieurs année lorsqu'ils ont fini leur Kickstarter en 2012, et dont les équipes existaient et travaillaient ensemble depuis bien plus longtemps.




> Beh dans l'absolu on ne sait pas de quoi est fait le dossier, il ne s'agit peut être pas seulement d'une opinion


Y'a intérêt, vu comment à travers JeuxOnLine j'arrive à contacter les devs facilement, j'espère que leur dossier nous apprendra vraiment quelque chose...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Faut bien manger.... 
> J'aurais préféré un test plus poussé...  Et des investigations sur le "Chris Roberts vous ment" .... Plutôt qu'une opinion.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ba wé sauf qu'entre temps il y a eu des patchs...



Entre 18h et maintenant  ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non. Mais pour ça, faudrait malheureusement savoir de quoi on parle, à savoir suivre le projet un minimum.
> 
> Ca tombe bien, c'est le cas d'Elglon.


Sans aucun doute, mais le nombre de devs ne change rien sur le temps écoulé jusqu'à présent, décembre 2012 ça fait bien 3 ans.
Heureusement qu'avec un tel budget ils ne restent pas à 8 pour bosser sur le jeu.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ca part mal niveau journalizme, de parler de 3 ans de developpement, vu que les 2 premières années, ils les ont passées à embaucher 200 personnes dans 4 studios (US, UK et Allemagne) (source) . Ca laisse supposer que l'ensemble des devs sont à fond sur le jeu depuis 3 ans, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas. C'est difficilement comparable avec un studio déjà existant, par exemple Rockstar qui developpe GTAV en 4 ou 5 ans. En realité, les équipes commencent tous juste à s'adapter à leur rythme de croisière.


On parlait de transparence, il n'y en a aucune là où elle serait la plus utile : OK, pas de problème pour dire que le jeu a besoin de 4, 5, 6 ou je ne sais combien d'années de développement (contre 2 annoncées au départ...), mais ont-ils levé assez d'argent pour financer tout le développement restant ? Si non, de combien estiment-ils avoir encore besoin ? C'est pas vraiment la durée ou le mode de développement lui-même qui est gênant, c'est l'impression qu'il y a toujours besoin de plus d'argent, sans savoir jusqu'où, ce qui s'apparente un peu aux techniques classiques de manipulation où une fois qu'une personne a déjà donné beaucoup, on peut lui réclamer encore davantage parce qu'elle ne veut pas perdre tout son investissement ni "perdre la face" alors qu'elle n'aurait jamais donné autant si on lui avait présenté la note finale (si tant est qu'elle existe) dès le début.

----------


## Eloween

> Entre 18h et maintenant  ?


Entre le moment où ils ont testê le jeu "en vrai"  et maintenant ?
Il sort quand l'article complet et argumenté. L'opinion d'Ivan sur le produit se défend mais ça manque un peu de factuel . Faudrait voir à mette les'bons chiffres  :;):  Y compris pour les prix des packs qui dépassent les 300E .... Et de loin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si on est objectif on peut critiquer le projet mais aussi noter que le fait de passer d'une grille intérieure (constellation) à l'extérieur (espace) c'est une petite révolution. On peut aussi remarquer ce qui n'enlève rien aux idées d'Ivan que les bases du jeu sont là (FPS multi sim... Missions... Manque la partie persistante ... Prévue  pour la 2.1) .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Entre le moment où ils ont testê le jeu "en vrai"  et maintenant ?
> Il sort quand l'article complet et argumenté. L'opinion d'Ivan sur le produit se défend mais ça manque un peu de factuel . Faudrait voir à mette les'bons chiffres  Y compris pour les prix des packs qui dépassent les 300E .... Et de loin.


Je parlais des derniers post sur le topics de SC .





> Je viens de me faire une petite partie.
> Aprés avoir récup un flingue je suis aller à un satellite. J'engage la conversation avec deux mecs qui ont un connie et je leur demande de venir me chercher "on m'a volé mon vaisseau". 
> J'autodétruit mon vaisseau et j'attend 5 min. 10 min de combat plus tard le connie est presque ruiné  , et enfin ils se "garent" pour prendre le "gentil vaisso-stopeur qui leur explique tout" 
> Je monte dans la soute, j'arrive dans la partie vie commune  , un mec arrive je sors ma mitrailleuse... *crash* 
> J'étais à ça de cocher "RP fils de p***" sur ma liste





> J'ai essayé de jouer cet après midi, je tourne à 30fps donc c'est enfin jouable 
> 
> *Mais plantage et re plantage* 
> 
> Bref, je serai présent ce soir mais je m'attends pas à pouvoir jouer sereinement.





> j'ai eu une session vraiment sympa tout à l'heure 
> 
> je vais au covalex shipping hub, alors qu'un hornet arrive au même moment... il commence à tirer sur mon vaisseau, donc je leur envoir salve de mon petit pistolet pour attirer son attention loin de mon tcket de sortie 
> je m'abrite dans la station et je met à l'explorer...
> j'ai laissé ma lampe étainte pour me faire discret, mais lui ne l'avait pas fait 
>  du coup je voie régulierement la lumière de sa lampe à travers des grilles sans le localisé, quand enfin je tombe sur lui à l'entrée de la station, je me rend compte qu'ils sont deux!!
> je me précipite hors de la station pour récupérer mon vaisseaux et tenter de les arroser ^^
> malheureusement... *crash*

----------


## beedees

Vu que tu me quote, je me permet de souligner que le plantage est survenue après env. 1h

----------


## Array

Sur le topic de TW3 et F4, des gens rencontrent des crashs. On parle de jeux sortis, patchés, développés pendant des années, avec des équipes de centaines de personnes, pour des millions de pépètes. 

Rien d'extraordinaire à ce qu'une *alpha* persiste à crasher chez les uns et les autres. Ca tombe bien, ces crashs permettent de circonscrire de plus en plus les causes (notoirement : à cause du matériel de l'utilisateur).

Beaucoup confondent cette *alpha* avec une release finale et établie. Beaucoup n'ont toujours pas compris qu'il n'en est rien, et que transparence (oui, oui) et visibilité n'en font *pas* et n'en feront *jamais* un produit *terminé*. C'est pour dans environ 1 an, plus ou moins.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

1 h ou 5 mn je voulais juste souligner que les plantages existent .Après ce n'est qu'en alpha/bêta/oméga je sais plus en fait .

----------


## Eloween

> 1 h ou 5 mn je voulais juste souligner que les plantages existent .Après ce n'est qu'en alpha/bêta/oméga je sais plus en fait .


C'est bien ce que je dis.... Ils ont sans doute redigé l'article avant les derniers patchs, et du coup ça risque de ne pas faire très pro.
En effet il y a une semaine l'Alpha crashait toutes les 5 minutes mais 12 patchs plus tard  c'est beaucoup mieux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et c'est la raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas tester la version de test d'une version alpha (le ptu) même sous la pression de ses lecteurs  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pfff les messages que j'ai posté viennent d'être posté aujourd'hui entre 18h et 20 h .Mais bon je vais m'arrêter là sur le sujet .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sur le topic de TW3 et F4, des gens rencontrent des crashs. On parle de jeux sortis, patchés, développés pendant des années, avec des équipes de centaines de personnes, pour des millions de pépètes. 
> 
> Rien d'extraordinaire à ce qu'une *alpha* persiste à crasher chez les uns et les autres. Ca tombe bien, ces crashs permettent de circonscrire de plus en plus les causes (notoirement : à cause du matériel de l'utilisateur).
> 
> Beaucoup confondent cette *alpha* avec une release finale et établie. Beaucoup n'ont toujours pas compris qu'il n'en est rien, et que transparence (oui, oui) et visibilité n'en font *pas* et n'en feront *jamais* un produit *terminé*. C'est pour dans environ 1 an, plus ou moins.


Une Alpha qui a rapporté 100M jusqu'ici. Je crois que c'est surtout le financement qui pose problème, bien plus que pour d'autres projets crowfundés parce que les sommes en jeu sont colossales
Et que t'auras beau dire, on est loin d'un jeu fini, surtout vu tout ce qu'ils comptent foutre dedans. C'est pas comme si on commençait pas à avoir un lourd passif en développement participatif foireux dans le milieu...Quand je vois le nombre de trucs en Early ou assimilés qui ne bougent plus depuis des années ou si peu, et tous les gens qui ont payés et sont passés à autre chose (de préférence un autre projet en Early, histoire de ne pas retenir la leçon...). Merde ça prête quand même plus à la méfiance, quelque soit le talent de meneur de Roberts ou son CV.On pourra toujours le louer une fois le projet finalisé mais en attendant faut mieux prévenir que guérir. 
Après ça n'empêche pas Ivan ou CPC de faire preuve de plus de retenu dans leurs opinions, ou du moins à être plus factuel pour étayer, il en faut des deux côtés.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est bien ce que je dis.... Ils ont sans doute redigé l'article avant les derniers patchs, et du coup ça risque de ne pas faire très pro.
> En effet il y a une semaine l'Alpha crashait toutes les 5 minutes mais 12 patchs plus tard  c'est beaucoup mieux
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et c'est la raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas tester la version de test d'une version alpha (le ptu) même sous la pression de ses lecteurs


Doit-on tester un produit vendu ?
Vraie question: c'est bien beau de se camoufler derrière les termes "Alpha" ou "bêta", reste que c'est vendu, même si ce n'est pas en vitrine sur Steam ou autre boutique populaire. D'ailleurs même si ce ne sont pas des tests c'est la raison d'être des articles/pré-tests sur les Early dans CPC (et sans doute ailleurs).

----------


## Eloween

On peut tester... Juste qu'il aurait fallu attendre la sortie de la 2.0... Et qu'au vu de l'article je me demande (peut être à tort) si pour des raisons de timing ils n'ont pas testé (par hasard) le PTU. (Le version en cours de debogage  non proposée au grand public)
D'où ma question : cher canardPC sur quelle version porte votre article ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si c'est le cas ça revient à tester une voiture sur la chaîne d'assemblage et en conclure "les cons ça ne marchera jamais ils ont oublié les roues"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si c'est le cas ça revient à tester une voiture sur la chaîne d'assemblage et en conclure "les cons ça ne marchera jamais ils ont oublié les roues"

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Eloween

> https://media.giphy.com/media/RHiD0K65NxxLO/giphy.gif


Ne me dites pas que vous ne vous y attentiez pas en publiant l'article .
Le père Roberts aura eu au moins un avantage ... Relancer la presse vidéo-ludique (enfin à minima ses forum)

----------


## Groufac

Cette rage  :Bave: 

C'est un peu facile Star Citizen, ça marche à chaque fois  ::trollface:: 

Bon ceci dit c'est dommage que l'article de février 2015 ait eu autant d'erreurs factuelles (notamment dès que ça parle d'argent, c'est un peu la fête du slip sur les chiffres là ...) et qu'il les ait toujours aujourd'hui. Ça amoindrit la force du propos alors que perso je suis assez d'accord avec les inquiétudes formulées (qui restent valables mêmes avec les bons chiffres).
Au pire avant de publier l'article si vous avez un doute... Faites confirmer les chiffres par quelques fans HC du topic SC qui en connaissent les moindres infos publiques, ils seront ravis de vous filer des sources je suis sûr  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas c'est drôle de voir que ça monte aussi violemment au créneau pour défendre le projet alors que concrètement, Star Citizen attire toujours énormément de joueurs même avec tout ce monde qui trolle dessus  :^_^:

----------


## Max_well

> On peut tester... Juste qu'il aurait fallu attendre la sortie de la 2.0... Et qu'au vu de l'article je me demande (peut être à tort) si pour des raisons de timing ils n'ont pas testé (par hasard) le PTU. (Le version en cours de debogage  non proposée au grand public)
> D'où ma question : cher canardPC sur quelle version porte votre article ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Si c'est le cas ça revient à tester une voiture sur la chaîne d'assemblage et en conclure "les cons ça ne marchera jamais ils ont oublié les roues"
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Si c'est le cas ça revient à tester une voiture sur la chaîne d'assemblage et en conclure "les cons ça ne marchera jamais ils ont oublié les roues"


Ouais, enfin, ça fait même pas un mois que le babyPU est sortie, et ils ont annoncé leur premier dossier à ce moment là. Ils ont choisi de repousser pour voir l'évolution (et manifestement ils ont eu raison).
Maintenant je doute franchement qu'ils aient fait un dossier complet sur "sa crash lol".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si c'est le cas ça revient à tester une voiture sur la chaîne d'assemblage et en conclure "les cons ça ne marchera jamais ils ont oublié les roues"



Hu hu j'imagine bien un dessin de Couly avec Ivan dans la voiture sans roues  :^_^:

----------


## Eloween

> Ouais, enfin, ça fait même pas un mois que le babyPU est sortie, et ils ont annoncé leur premier dossier à ce moment là. Ils ont choisi de repousser pour voir l'évolution (et manifestement ils ont eu raison).
> Maintenant je doute franchement qu'ils aient fait un dossier complet sur "sa crash lol".


On verra à la lecture. Ce qui est mal masuré je pense par CPC...c'est que Starcitizen sortira. Il coûtera sans doute 4 fois le prix prévu et il mettra 6 ans.
Pour faire une comparaison c'est un peu comme si Jobs sortait de sa tombe pour proposer à des quadras au budget confortable de participer à la création d'un nouvel iPhone. Vous pouvez être certain qu'il aurait un budget illimié en montant et en temps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas vraiment comparabale...Déjà y'a pas autant de fanboys de Space Opéra vidéoludique que de moutons Apple.
J'ai dit "mouton" ? Ah bon ?  ::ninja:: 
Et bon, en terme de popularité et de charisme, Roberts n'est pas Jobs. De loin....
Après il sortira, c'est certain,  à moins d'une catastrophe ils ont suffisamment matière pour cela.
Mais dans quel état et avec quelles promesses tenues, c'est une autre question...Niveau promesses on en est quand même à du 12/Molyneux, facile. Y'a guère que nos hommes politiques pour être au-dessus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous savez quand même que si un journal se permet de critiquer SC (dans lequel j'ai englouti moi-même une somme considérable au demeurant, ce qui ne m'empêche pas de garder l'esprit critique) ce n'est pas pour autant que les journalistes vont venir violer vos mères ?

Peut-être même que de l'extérieur, ils ont un point de vue plus détaché que le passionné qui est dans le bain ?

Enfin, je dis ça, juste parce que je ne suis pas friand de pop-corn.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le père Roberts aura eu au moins un avantage ... Relancer la presse vidéo-ludique (enfin à minima ses forum)


Ce qu’il faut pas lire, sans déconner  :^_^: 

Edit : le dernier topic de Star Citizen à 10k posts a une moyenne de 25 messages par jour. Rien que Cacao est à 20 messages par jour sur ce forum.

----------


## Array

> Une Alpha qui a rapporté 100M jusqu'ici. Je crois que c'est surtout le financement qui pose problème, bien plus que pour d'autres projets crowfundés parce que les sommes en jeu sont colossales


Ca pose problème, en effet. Définissons donc la population pour qui tout cet argent pose tant de soucis. Surtout une fois qu'on a écarté les envieux, les rageux, les incompétents - voire les 3 à la fois, coucou Derek Smart, source de la plupart des articles à charge de ces 12 derniers mois, bonjour la crédibilité des journalistes depuis lors - et les propjètes de fin du monde. 

Ah bah il ne reste plus grand monde en fait. A part les donneurs de leçons de l'internet qui savent mieux que les gens du métier/milieu comment ça se passe.




> Et que t'auras beau dire, on est loin d'un jeu fini, surtout vu tout ce qu'ils comptent foutre dedans. C'est pas comme si on commençait pas à avoir un lourd passif en développement participatif foireux dans le milieu...Quand je vois le nombre de trucs en Early ou assimilés qui ne bougent plus depuis des années ou si peu, et tous les gens qui ont payés et sont passés à autre chose (de préférence un autre projet en Early, histoire de ne pas retenir la leçon...). Merde ça prête quand même plus à la méfiance, quelque soit le talent de meneur de Roberts ou son CV.


D'accord. Tu ne le sais visiblement pas donc je suis heureux d'être le premier à te l'apprendre, mais tout ce paragraphe est totalement déconnecté de la réalité actuelle, tangible, _jouable_, de l'alpha de Star Citizen. Du coup ça fait un peu générateur aléatoire là. Ou besoin de donner son avis à tout prix, quitte à se planter royalement.




> On pourra toujours le louer une fois le projet finalisé mais en attendant faut mieux prévenir que guérir.


A mon sens, sonner la cloche d'alarme quand tout va bien, ça ne s'appelle pas "prévenir que guérir". Ca s'appelle dire de la merde, et passer pour un journaliste d'Ici Paris. 



Et venant d'Ivan, passer encore plus pour un incompétent à chaque " " " article " " " sur Star Citizen, vraiment, c'est incompréhensible. Même JV.com est mieux informé que CPC. CPC, censé être le dernier bastion de l'information [im]pertinente, dure mais juste. Jusqu'à présent, quand CPC a parlé de SC, ça n'a été que pour relayer de la merde non sourcée du début à la fin. Quant au pignolage sur le choc imminent dans le mur... Pitié. 

Le pire, c'est que c'est là. Jouable. Maintenant. Enfin, comme prévu, les pièces commencent doucement à s'assembler, les modules à s'agencer. Enfin, comme prévu, on commence à en voir le bout. Enfin, comme prévu, le 2.0 va déjà plus loin que la plupart des jeux jamais sortis du même genre. Enfin, comme prévu, plus le développement progresse, plus les mécaniques s'ajoutent, plus les problèmes s'accumulent... puis disparaissent patchs journaliers après patchs journaliers. 

En 1 an, CPC s'est plus acharné sur Star Citizen que sur Ubisoft, son massacre de la licence Anno et son énième fiasco pseudo-historique sortis dans l'intervalle. 
On commence à sérieusement se demander sur le topic CPC si Roberts a pas simplement foutu un vent à Ivan lors d'une quelconque Gamescom, voire repoussé ses avances. C'est dire si on cherche vraiment à comprendre l'incompréhensible.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce qu’il faut pas lire, sans déconner 
> 
> Edit : le dernier topic de Star Citizen à 10k posts a une moyenne de 25 messages par jour. Rien que Cacao est à 20 messages par jour sur ce forum.


Star Cacao  :Cigare:

----------


## Groufac

> Vous savez quand même que si un journal se permet de critiquer SC (dans lequel j'ai englouti moi-même une somme considérable au demeurant, ce qui ne m'empêche pas de garder l'esprit critique) ce n'est pas pour autant que les journalistes vont venir violer vos mères ?


C'est clair que SC déclenche systématiquement des passions assez démesurées  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> Star Cacao


Tu devrais penser à louer ton flood pour ceux qui cherchent à augmenter l’activité de leurs forums  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'accord. Tu ne le sais visiblement pas donc je suis heureux d'être le premier à te l'apprendre, mais tout ce paragraphe est totalement déconnecté de la réalité actuelle, tangible, _jouable_, de l'alpha de Star Citizen. Du coup ça fait un peu générateur aléatoire là. Ou besoin de donner son avis à tout prix, quitte à se planter royalement.


Rappelle-moi, t'as quoi dans ton alpha actuellement ? T'es certain d'avoir suffisamment de matière pour affirmer haut et fort "oui les promesses seront tenues, ce jeu sera une tuerie bande de haters" !
Des projets bien démarrés qui se sont vautrés, ça existe. Des projets mal démarrés ayant réussis, aussi. En l'état c'est encourageant, mais pas non plus la fête du slip, faut arrêter l'angélisme parce que quelques fanatiques s'éclatent dans le vide avec leur vaisseau payé 250€ *.  :;): 
Et si on attendait de voir ce qui est dit dans le dossier avant de clamer que c'est forcément de la merde (ou la Vérité) ? L'avis d'un hater vaut autant que celui d'un fanboy.


*oui je sais ce n'est plus dans le vide aujourd'hui, mais quand  ça l'était on avait déjà la même défense acharnée...Et comme c'est loin d'être "plein"....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est clair que SC déclenche systématiquement des passions assez démesurées


L'amour du Vide  :Emo:

----------


## sissi

Siouplé, dites nous qu'ils ont claqué une partie du fric en pute et en coke.  :Bave:

----------


## Array



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas la dame de compagnie  :tired:

----------


## Nanard421

> On ne la voit pas, mais Sandi aussi est sur la photo.

----------


## Cheshire

> Y'a pas la dame de compagnie


 Avec sa femme dans le bureau d'à côté ça le ferait pas trop  ::happy2::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a quand même un sujet intéressant à creuser.

Perso, si Canard PC affirmait haut et fort que les jeux que j'ai backé, y'a quoi, Grim Dawn et XCOM 2 (et Star Citizen), était de grosse merdes putrides développées par des incompétents, je ne sais pas, je ne le prendrais pas à titre personnel ; je dirais sûrement "ouais... bon, chacun son opinion". Si ça arrive sur un thread dédié je serai plus virulent parce que le thread est dédié aux fans dans mon esprit, et qu'aller chier sur le jeu là-bas n'est pas forcément correct, mais là c'est... un article, quoi !

Pourquoi ces déchaînements de passions quand la même chose arrive sur un Star Citizen, mystère. Je veux dire, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a backé un truc, parce qu'on y a cru (et j'y ai cru _aussi_) qu'on devient des actionnaires ?

Et je ne pose même pas cette question pour troller en plus ! Vraiment, la réponse m'intéresse !

----------


## Array

Parce qu'on attend logiquement mieux de CPC que de faire des torchons que même la presse people refuserait : aucune source, aucune vérification, et au vu du contenu des articles/commentaires sibyllins jusqu'ici : pas même un réel test de l'alpha. Du pur trolling qu'on attend d'un utilisateur de forum, pas de journalistes accrédités avec une audience importante.

On ne peut tout simplement pas avoir suivi et joué, hier comme ajd, à l'alpha de SC et prétendre que c'est une escroquerie qui va dans le mur. On ne peut pas. Donc soit on ment, soit on est ignorant : on surf sur la récente vague populiste initiée par D. Smart, un développeur à la petite semaine qui a compris que se positionner en redresseur de tort pour tous ces backers abusés par l'immonde Gros Roberts lui apporterait visibilité et "célébrité".

----------


## SqueletteRouge



----------


## Eloween

> Ce qu’il faut pas lire, sans déconner 
> 
> Edit : le dernier topic de Star Citizen à 10k posts a une moyenne de 25 messages par jour. Rien que Cacao est à 20 messages par jour sur ce forum.


Je pensais plus à "The Escapist" mais maintenant que tu le dis le sujet Starcitizen est resté en première page depuis trois ans.  Et je ne parle pas du nombre de canards dans la guilde. (Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout va bien et que Roberts ne crame pas les millions à un rythme d'enfer... mais pourquoi il s'en priverait ?  Il a trouvé la recette du financement illimité : voir la soirée du 16 et les Javelin  à 2500 patates qui vont disparaître en 10 minutes)

----------


## SqueletteRouge

> Y'a quand même un sujet intéressant à creuser.
> 
> Perso, si Canard PC affirmait haut et fort que les jeux que j'ai backé, y'a quoi, Grim Dawn et XCOM 2 (et Star Citizen), était de grosse merdes putrides développées par des incompétents, je ne sais pas, je ne le prendrais pas à titre personnel ; je dirais sûrement "ouais... bon, chacun son opinion". Si ça arrive sur un thread dédié je serai plus virulent parce que le thread est dédié aux fans dans mon esprit, et qu'aller chier sur le jeu là-bas n'est pas forcément correct, mais là c'est... un article, quoi !
> 
> Pourquoi ces déchaînements de passions quand la même chose arrive sur un Star Citizen, mystère. Je veux dire, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a backé un truc, parce qu'on y a cru (et j'y ai cru _aussi_) qu'on devient des actionnaires ?
> 
> Et je ne pose même pas cette question pour troller en plus ! Vraiment, la réponse m'intéresse !


Une piste : http://positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/201...lease-stop-us/

----------


## Eloween

> Pourquoi ces déchaînements de passions quand la même chose arrive sur un Star Citizen, mystère. Je veux dire, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a backé un truc, parce qu'on y a cru (et j'y ai cru _aussi_) qu'on devient des actionnaires ?
> 
> Et je ne pose même pas cette question pour troller en plus ! Vraiment, la réponse m'intéresse !


Je te l'ai dit pourquoi. (Comme je le vois.... mais c'est juste une impression)  Une grosse base de joueurs maintenant "aisés" et blasés du jeu video qui ont connu leurs premiers frissons sur Wing Commander et un projet qui donne l'impression du collaboratif. Comme si le fondateur d'Amiga venait te dire "viens on va réinventer un ordi révolutionnaire toi et moi. Tu te rappelles comme c'était génial ?."
WC était une révolution technique à l'époque : "ma soundblaster me parle"  ils attendent la même chose de SC.

----------


## beedees

> Une piste : http://positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/201...lease-stop-us/


 :^_^: 
Mais qu'est-ce qui me prouve qu'il ne cherche pas lui aussi à me manipuler pour me vendre un de ses jeux  :Cafe2:  ... 

 ::w00t::  après tout les scandales, les complots et la manipulation ça fait vendre aussi 

Heureusement j'ai un point de référence dans cet univers  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Autant je serai toujours d'accord sur le fond de dire qu'il faut faire véritablement attention aux offres d'accès anticipé et qu'il faut toujours attendre des tests d'un jeu à sa sortie et non pas le pré-commander les yeux fermés, autant je me permets de copier ma réponse faite sur le sujet du jeu pour apporter une correction à l'article, en ce qui concerne la "promesse" faite lors du financement du projet sur Kickstarter.




> Mettons qu'une ancienne gloire du jeu vidéo absente depuis 10 ans revienne, comme tant d'autres, pour faire financer de façon participative une suite à ses vieux succès, un jeu du genre bac-à-sable. Imaginez que dans la description de son projet, il ajoute grosso modo les caractéristiques d'un MMO, celles d'un jeu solo et aussi celles d'un jeu d'action multijoueur, donc trois jeux en un, et tout cela à prix fixe, sans abonnement; cela ne vous ferait pas froncer les sourcils? *Et si, pour ce jeu extraordinairement ambitieux, ce développeur fixait un objectif sur Kickstarter de seulement 500 000€, ça ne vous inquiéterait pas un petit peu sur le sérieux de la chose?*


Le montant de 500 000$ _(*)_ de la campagne Kickstarter initiale est mal interprété, puisqu'il faut rappeler qu'à l'époque il s'agissait de montrer l'intérêt du public face à des financiers privés prêts à débloquer 10 millions pour le projet, investisseurs qui ont été mis de côté en voyant le succès de la campagne, tant sur KS que sur le site internet de la compagnie. Et Chris envisageait un budget proche des 20 millions. Il est donc faux de dire que "Et si, pour ce jeu extraordinairement ambitieux, ce développeur fixait un objectif sur Kickstarter de seulement 500 000€", puisque le jeu avait dès le départ pour ambition de dépasser les 20 millions.

Cette situation était d'ailleurs expliquée sur la page Kickstarter pendant la campagne :



> We have investors that have agreed to contribute the balance we need to complete this game as long as we can validate that there is a demand for a high end PC space game. By meeting or surpassing our target on Kickstarter you tell the world that you want a PC based Space Sim and allow us to make this game.


Mes deux sous.

-----
_(*)_ Et non pas euros comme dans l'article, puisque au cours de novembre 2012 (date du Kickstarter), on parle d'environ 390 000 euros.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pensais plus à "The Escapist" mais maintenant que tu le dis le sujet Starcitizen est resté en première page depuis trois ans.  Et je ne parle pas du nombre de canards dans la guilde. (Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout va bien et que Roberts ne crame pas les millions à un rythme d'enfer... mais pourquoi il s'en priverait ?  Il a trouvé la recette du financement illimité : voir la soirée du 16 et les Javelin  à 2500 patates qui vont disparaître en 10 minutes)


Je ne connais pas la situation de « The Escapist » avant Star Citizen mais peu importe, tu as écrit :



> Le père Roberts aura eu au moins un avantage ... Relancer la presse vidéo-ludique (enfin à minima ses forum)


La presse dans sa globalité ou a minima les forums relancé par Chris Roberts ? Sérieusement ? Même sur ce forum le topic de Star Citizen c’est que dalle. À force de vouloir à tout prix justifier votre dépense d’argent et défendre le jeu vous en venez à sortir des énormités sans même vous en rendre compte. Tout est bon pour glorifier Roberts et son jeu, c’est vraiment flippant. Je sais pas, tu te rends compte de l’absurdité de ton propos ?

----------


## beedees

@Frypolar 
"tu" ou "vous" fais ton choix  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> @Frypolar 
> "tu" ou "vous" fais ton choix


C’est déjà fait, dans la partie générique j’utilise « vous » car il n’est pas seul dans ce cas, à la fin je parle de sa phrase en particulier donc « tu ».

----------


## Cheshire

> Parce qu'on attend logiquement mieux de CPC que de faire des torchons que même la presse people refuserait : aucune source, aucune vérification, et au vu du contenu des articles/commentaires sibyllins jusqu'ici : pas même un réel test de l'alpha. Du pur trolling qu'on attend d'un utilisateur de forum, pas de journalistes accrédités avec une audience importante.


 Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose... Ah, oui : "_Why the rush to publish an article without allowing a proper round of fact and source checking? It completely feels like an agenda is being pursued. This is not the journalism that I remember from the CanardPC of old. It’s click bait journalism of the lowest standard._"
 ::ninja:: 





> (Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout va bien et que Roberts ne crame pas les millions à un rythme d'enfer... mais pourquoi il s'en priverait ?  Il a trouvé la recette du financement illimité : voir la soirée du 16 et les Javelin  à 2500 patates qui vont disparaître en 10 minutes)


 Tu as une partie de la réponse à la question de Jeckhyl : pourquoi les vaisseaux édition limitée à 2500$ partent en 10 minutes ? Parce que les acheteurs ont confiance dans le fait qu'ils pourront les revendre à bon prix, sans doute même plus cher, grâce à leur rareté - même ceux qui comptent sincèrement en acquérir un pour jouer avec un jour sont tout de suite rassurés par l'existence de ce marché secondaire qui leur garantit la valeur de leur vaisseau. De là, défendre la réputation de Star Citizen à tout prix, ce n'est plus qu'une histoire de fanboyisme... Ton expression "la recette du financement illimitée" est symptomatique : les arbres ne montent pas jusqu'au ciel, vendre un produit intangible qui trouve preneur instantanément non pas par son intérêt intrinsèque mais parce qu'il a acquis une valeur artificiellement élevée par pure spéculation, ça ne marche qu'un temps, jusqu'à ce que la musique s'arrête.

----------


## beedees

Dans le contexte immédiat "vous" semble être idéal pour amalgamer pas mal de canards, manisfestement tu le voulais, ça me titille, tu t'en fous et c'est cool  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Dans le contexte immédiat "vous" semble être idéal pour amalgamer pas mal de canards, manisfestement tu le voulais, ça me titille, tu t'en fous et c'est cool


Aucun amalgame puisqu’à aucun moment je ne mets tous les participants du topic dans le même panier. À partir du moment où le sujet n’est pas une unique personne j’utilise un pluriel, désolé de parler français.

----------


## Orhin

> Des projets bien démarrés qui se sont vautrés, ça existe.


SWG.  :Emo: 

Le problème de Star Citizen, ce n'est pas son développement mais plutôt la horde de fans ridicules qui, avec leur absence totale de sens de la communication, réussissent l'exploit de dégrader l'image, déjà bien écornée, du jeu et de sa communauté.

Pour l'article d'Ivan, il soulèvent quelques interrogations pertinentes mais les gros problèmes de chiffres/dates décrédibilisaient pas mal l'ensemble.
Dommage, car il y a matière à dire.

----------


## beedees

Non, question de réthorique pas de français, tu pouvais trouver une autre tournure. Mais ok  :;):

----------


## poneyroux

LEAVE STAR CITIZEN ALOOOOONE  ::cry::   ::cry:: 

(faut se calmer les jeunes, c'est qu'un jeu. Un *jeu*. Et chacun est en droit de considérer que la campagne Star Citizen est ridicule, que le fait de se doucher avec des billets violets n'a jamais été un gage de réussite. Et qu'on a le droit d'être ultra sceptique quant au déroulement du développement. Qu'il y ait des erreurs factuelles décridibilisant le propos ne devrait pas être suivi par autre chose que "c'est dommage, les chiffres sont mauvais, du coup l'argumentaire est bancal" plutôt que des "CPC c'est plus comme avant, même Voici c'est mieux, vous êtes tous des incapables, Roberts sauve nous et recréer le monde tout entier à ton image plutôt qu'un banal jeu vidéo".)

----------


## Lugmi

> Je te l'ai dit pourquoi. (Comme je le vois.... mais c'est juste une impression)  Une grosse base de joueurs maintenant "aisés" et blasés du jeu video qui ont connu leurs premiers frissons sur Wing Commander et un projet qui donne l'impression du collaboratif. Comme si le fondateur d'Amiga venait te dire "viens on va réinventer un ordi révolutionnaire toi et moi. Tu te rappelles comme c'était génial ?."
> WC était une révolution technique à l'époque : "ma soundblaster me parle"  ils attendent la même chose de SC.


Ça va plus loin que ça.

Je me souviens d'une phrase tirée d'un des sujets SC de CPC. Un des canards qui a sorti une énormité du genre "j'ai backé pour  < somme à 3 ou 4 chiffres, je sais plus, mais aux alentours du millier, de mémoire >€, et même si le projet devait s’arrêter subitement, j'en aurais eu pour mon argent."

Non seulement cette phrase est affolante tellement elle est déconnectée des réalités, mais le "pire" est que personne n'avait réagit.
Vu de l'extérieur, vous ressemblez limite à une secte, en fait. Le mot est (trop) fort, mais on en est quand même à un stade où la moindre remarque sceptique est vue comme au mieux un troll, au pire une attaque frontale contre l'ensemble des joueurs. Avec appel à ostracisation (souvenez vous de la propale de mur des cons...), repli sur la communauté (continuons à refuser tout dialogue ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord), attente d'un signe du gourou (vivement la prochaine annonce !) et don dans la foulée (han, un nouvelle variation d'un vaisseau ! Me la faut !). 

Alors, oui, évidemment, les conséquences ne sont pas les mêmes qu'avec une "vraie" secte (enfin, j'espère...  ::ninja:: ), mais réfléchissez deux secondes à l'image que vous renvoyez. Non, ce n'est pas celle d'adultes responsables.

Accessoirement, je ne dirai pas "l'impression du collaboratif", mais "l'illusion du collaboratif". Vous ne collaborez pas vraiment au jeu en lui même, mais à la communauté du jeu, tout en payant celui-ci. 
Comme tout jeu un peu populaire, me direz vous. Sauf qu'aucun autre jeu où les devs te permettent de claquer autant d'argent "dans le vide", pour des trucs dont vous ne pourrez pas profiter avant un temps indéfini ne me vient en tête.

----------


## Orhin

> Je me souviens d'une phrase tirée d'un des sujets SC de CPC. Un des canards qui a sorti une énormité du genre "j'ai backé pour €, et même si le projet devait s’arrêter subitement, j'en aurais eu pour mon argent."
> 
> Non seulement cette phrase est affolante tellement elle est déconnectée des réalités, mais le "pire" est que personne n'avait réagit.


Ah si, je peux t'assurer qu'on était plusieurs à s'être foutu de sa gueule.
Après, c'est sur que si tu prends les messages de Dread ou d'Anton comme représentatifs de la communauté, on est pas dans la merde.

#PASDAMALGAMES

----------


## Lugmi

> Ah si, je peux t'assurer qu'on était plusieurs à s'être foutu de sa gueule.
> Après, c'est sur que si tu prends les messages de Dread ou d'Anton comme représentatifs de la communauté, on est pas dans la merde.
> 
> #PASDAMALGAMES


Vu que je squatte pas le topic, j'ai pu passer à côté, mais j'ai pas souvenir d'une réaction immédiate. Je te fait confiance sur ce point, pas envie de fouiller les tréfonds des topics. (et puis j'ai sommeil)
Bien évidemment que la communauté SC n'est pas composée que de personnes avec ce genre de comportement. Sauf que ce sont les plus vocaux, les plus véhéments et les plus actifs. Et donc ceux qui "vous" représente, malheureusement.

Et même sans arriver à cette échelle, rien que les commentaires sur la défensive et l'effet de meute généré par un simple repost d'un article vieux d'un an sont flippants.
En lisant certaines personnes, j'ai l'impression qu'on vient de menacer de buter leurs mère...

----------


## TheProjectHate

Tomber sur ce topic juste avant d'aller dormir  :Bave: 
Lire des gens qui disent "ouais ils ont même pas testé la version sortie y a un ou deux mois CPC putaclic" quand il a été répété X fois que c'est un rappel d'un article écrit en février  :ouaiouai:

----------


## znokiss

> On peut tester... Juste qu'il aurait fallu attendre la sortie de la 2.0... Et qu'au vu de l'article je me demande (peut être à tort) si pour des raisons de timing ils n'ont pas testé (par hasard) le PTU. (Le version en cours de debogage  non proposée au grand public)
> D'où ma question : cher canardPC sur quelle version porte votre article ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Si c'est le cas ça revient à tester une voiture sur la chaîne d'assemblage et en conclure "les cons ça ne marchera jamais ils ont oublié les roues"


Bonjour, 

La voiture sans roues, je ne me permettrais jamais de la mettre en vente. Encore moins de vendre des pièces de tuning à prix d'or.

----------


## Ironbob

Le développement de Star Citizen, ça ressemble aux 10 commandements, avec Chris Roberts dans le rôle de Moise qui guide le peuple élu.

Vivement que le jeu soit terminé pour que Chris balance les tables de la Loi sur les adorateurs du Derek Smart d'or  :Bave: 

Mais quand même avec le risque de se retrouver comme des cons plantés devant la Mer Rouge, avec un Moise les poches pleines de billets qui lance "bon ben c'est déjà bien d'être arrivé jusque là, allez salut!"  ::ninja::

----------


## balinbalan

> Ça va plus loin que ça.
> 
> Je me souviens d'une phrase tirée d'un des sujets SC de CPC. Un des canards qui a sorti une énormité du genre "j'ai backé pour  < somme à 3 ou 4 chiffres, je sais plus, mais aux alentours du millier, de mémoire >€, et même si le projet devait s’arrêter subitement, j'en aurais eu pour mon argent."
> 
> Non seulement cette phrase est affolante tellement elle est déconnectée des réalités, mais le "pire" est que personne n'avait réagit.
> Vu de l'extérieur, vous ressemblez limite à une secte, en fait. Le mot est (trop) fort, mais on en est quand même à un stade où la moindre remarque sceptique est vue comme au mieux un troll, au pire une attaque frontale contre l'ensemble des joueurs. Avec appel à ostracisation (souvenez vous de la propale de mur des cons...), repli sur la communauté (continuons à refuser tout dialogue ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord), attente d'un signe du gourou (vivement la prochaine annonce !) et don dans la foulée (han, un nouvelle variation d'un vaisseau ! Me la faut !). 
> 
> Alors, oui, évidemment, les conséquences ne sont pas les mêmes qu'avec une "vraie" secte (enfin, j'espère... ), mais réfléchissez deux secondes à l'image que vous renvoyez. Non, ce n'est pas celle d'adultes responsables.
> 
> ...


Vu de l'extérieur, c'est effectivement l'impression que j'en ai.

----------


## Flad

:Popcorn:

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, question de réthorique pas de français, tu pouvais trouver une autre tournure. Mais ok


On peut toujours trouver une autre tournure, c’est celle que j’ai choisie et elle ne fait pas d’amalgames. Par exemple je doute qu’Orhin se sente concerné par mon message. Si c’est ton cas pose toi des questions...




> Vu de l'extérieur, vous ressemblez limite à une secte, en fait. Le mot est (trop) fort, mais on en est quand même à un stade où la moindre remarque sceptique est vue comme au mieux un troll, au pire une attaque frontale contre l'ensemble des joueurs. Avec appel à ostracisation (souvenez vous de la propale de mur des cons...), repli sur la communauté (continuons à refuser tout dialogue ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord), attente d'un signe du gourou (vivement la prochaine annonce !) et don dans la foulée (han, un nouvelle variation d'un vaisseau ! Me la faut !). 
> 
> Alors, oui, évidemment, les conséquences ne sont pas les mêmes qu'avec une "vraie" secte (enfin, j'espère... ), mais réfléchissez deux secondes à l'image que vous renvoyez. Non, ce n'est pas celle d'adultes responsables.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> (faut se calmer les jeunes, c'est qu'un jeu. Un *jeu*. Et chacun est en droit de considérer que la campagne Star Citizen est ridicule, que le fait de se doucher avec des billets violets n'a jamais été un gage de réussite. Et qu'on a le droit d'être ultra sceptique quant au déroulement du développement. Qu'il y ait des erreurs factuelles décridibilisant le propos ne devrait pas être suivi par autre chose que "c'est dommage, les chiffres sont mauvais, du coup l'argumentaire est bancal" plutôt que des "CPC c'est plus comme avant, même Voici c'est mieux, vous êtes tous des incapables, Roberts sauve nous et recréer le monde tout entier à ton image plutôt qu'un banal jeu vidéo".)


this

----------


## Max_well

J'arrive après la bataille mais j'aimerais rebondir sur deux points :

Est-ce qu'on a une idée de la répartition gens normaux/investisseurs dans les 100 millions ? Non parce qu'en général, des investisseurs, ça attend un _retour sur investissement_. D'autant plus qu'à l'heure actuelle, on est sur un modèle économique buy-to-play non ? On peut raisonnablement supputer qu'une bonne partie de l'audience cible a déjà investi dedans non ? Ce qui voudrait dire que le cash-flow post "sortie" se basera sur de la vente ingame ?

Ensuite, à part un billet d'humeur (parce que oui, les billets d'Ivan sont des billets d'humeur, et n'ont pas la vocation d'être aussi "fouillé" qu'un dossier ou un test), et genre 3 ou 4 brèves, qu'est-ce qu'il y a eu d'aussi "catastrophique et mensonger" ?
Ha et je répond en avance, twitter n'est pas du journalisme, c'est des réactions d'humeur. On peut difficilement dire "salop de journalistes qui fact-checke pas" sur un texte envoyé rapidement en 140 caractères. Ce qui est bien drôle aussi, c'est les habitués du thread dédié qui ont allumé Ivan sur un tweet de _Netsabes_ qui critiquait (un peu à tort) le système de garantie du jeu (si je me rappelle bien).

S'il fallait un exemple supplémentaire, je me serai jamais permis de poster ça sur le thread dédié, parce que je me serai fait allumé dans la seconde...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Ça va plus loin que ça.
> 
> Je me souviens d'une phrase tirée d'un des sujets SC de CPC. Un des canards qui a sorti une énormité du genre "j'ai backé pour  < somme à 3 ou 4 chiffres, je sais plus, mais aux alentours du millier, de mémoire >€, et même si le projet devait s’arrêter subitement, j'en aurais eu pour mon argent."
> 
> Non seulement cette phrase est affolante tellement elle est déconnectée des réalités, mais le "pire" est que personne n'avait réagit.
> Vu de l'extérieur, vous ressemblez limite à une secte, en fait. Le mot est (trop) fort, mais on en est quand même à un stade où la moindre remarque sceptique est vue comme au mieux un troll, au pire une attaque frontale contre l'ensemble des joueurs. Avec appel à ostracisation (souvenez vous de la propale de mur des cons...), repli sur la communauté (continuons à refuser tout dialogue ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord), attente d'un signe du gourou (vivement la prochaine annonce !) et don dans la foulée (han, un nouvelle variation d'un vaisseau ! Me la faut !). 
> 
> Alors, oui, évidemment, les conséquences ne sont pas les mêmes qu'avec une "vraie" secte (enfin, j'espère... ), mais réfléchissez deux secondes à l'image que vous renvoyez. Non, ce n'est pas celle d'adultes responsables.
> 
> ...


 ::lol::

----------


## Raymonde

> Sur le topic de TW3 et F4, des gens rencontrent des crashs. On parle de jeux sortis, patchés, développés pendant des années, avec des équipes de centaines de personnes, pour des millions de pépètes. 
> 
> Rien d'extraordinaire à ce qu'une *alpha* persiste à crasher chez les uns et les autres. Ca tombe bien, ces crashs permettent de circonscrire de plus en plus les causes (notoirement : à cause du matériel de l'utilisateur).
> 
> Beaucoup confondent cette *alpha* avec une release finale et établie. Beaucoup n'ont toujours pas compris qu'il n'en est rien, et que transparence (oui, oui) et visibilité n'en font *pas* et n'en feront *jamais* un produit *terminé*. C'est pour dans environ 1 an, plus ou moins.


Salut Anton 




> ....


Anton, salut  :Bath:

----------


## sissi

> LEAVE STAR CITIZEN ALOOOOONE  
> 
> (faut se calmer les jeunes, c'est qu'un jeu. Un *jeu*.


Ben quand tu vois sur GK -et ailleurs- la manière dont se comporte une  partie des forumeurs après le test d'un titre... Les mecs s'écharpent parce que le fps de cuisine moldave a eu 8 alors que juste avant le STR en milieu hospitalier a eu 6, comparant tout et n'importe quoi pour tenir leurs positions (en gros, le testeur, c'est un enfoiré qu'à rien compris au jeu). Et le plus drôle, c'est que la plupart du temps, les mecs défendent des jeux sans y avoir joué. Quoique, les teubé de JV.com qui notent des jeux à 20/20 juste pour rehausser la moyenne en postant "le jeu ét bien je lui don 20 parce que 13 c pa asser". Alors, forcément, le mec qui donne plus de fric qu'à l'accoutumée, il positivera pour se rassurer ( c'est le même délire la gueguerre des consoles, des hordes de fanboys attachées plus que de raison à une marque qui s'en bat les steaks d'eux), dois y avoir un truc psychologique qui s'active dans le crâne, je ne sais pas, façon syndrome de Stockholm. 
Je ne dis pas que tout le monde est à foutre dans le même panier, l'objectivité et la tête froide, certains l'ont. Mais pas d'autres. Et j'aurais du mal à croire un mec qui crame 500 dollars dans un jeu même pas encore en dev'. On a tous connu un pote/autre qui s'est acheté sa première bagnole bien plus chère que ce qu'elle valait réellement et qui sortait n'importe quoi pour justifier l'enfilade du commercial:

-3000 euros la 205 5 CV essence ?
-ouais mais elle roule bien et est garantie 3 mois
-il manque une portière, tu sais ?
-ouais mais c'est beaucoup mieux en été pendant la canicule!
-ok, mais pourquoi tu n'as plus que la marche arrière ?
-c'est pour que je roule moins vite!

Tu transposes, ça donne ça:

150 euros dans un jeu même pas en dev ?
-ouais mais c'est Roberts !
- tu pourras y jouer quand ?
- dans trois ans peut être mais y'aura des morceaux à dispo
-ok mais pourquoi il parle d'incorporer un module fps alors quà la base, t'as raqué pour une simu de vaisseau ?
-Ouais mais c'est Roberts !
- ouais mais ça va rendre le projet affreusement difficile avec autant d'équipe ?
-C'est Roberts !
-attends lâche cette CB, tu vas pas raquer 400 balles pour un vaisseau ? Si ?
- C'est  :Bave: 




> Bonjour, 
> 
> La voiture sans roues, je ne me permettrais jamais de la mettre en vente. Encore moins de vendre des pièces de tuning à prix d'or.


Je parcourais cette page en pensant "merde, personne n'a encore sorti l'analogie de la bagnole !"  :^_^:

----------


## DreadMetis

J'adore être associé, par lecture partielle et compréhension partielle, tant de certains cadres CPC que de certains membres mauvais lecteurs et posteurs à charge, à de la religion, du fanatisme, du sectaire, de la depense conne etc, quand c'est au quotidien depuis des décennies ce contre quoi je lutte, à titre personnel comme social. 

Perso, laissez Ivan et Eloween débattre ils parlent le même langage... Pour les autres, merci de nous laisser hors de vos zones d'activités nauséabondes ce serait sympa.

Prétendre que tous les backers de SC sont des teubés, c'est comme dire que toute la presse fait du léchage de culs publicitaires. Ça semble vrai seulement aux 5 qui gueulent fort et surtout sans réfléchir.

----------


## Draxx

> Prétendre que tous les backers de SC sont des teubés, c'est comme dire que toute la presse fait du léchage de culs publicitaires. Ça semble vrai seulement aux 5 qui gueulent fort et surtout sans réfléchir.


Quand tu vois un pauvre type claquer 30K$ alors qu'il a une femme et des gosses, y a pas de questions à se poser.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> J'adore être associé, par lecture partielle et compréhension partielle, tant de certains cadres CPC que de certains membres mauvais lecteurs et posteurs à charge, à de la religion, du fanatisme, du sectaire, de la depense conne etc, quand c'est au quotidien depuis des décennies ce contre quoi je lutte, à titre personnel comme social. 
> 
> Perso, laissez Ivan et Eloween débattre ils parlent le même langage... Pour les autres, merci de *nous* laisser hors de vos zones d'activités nauséabondes ce serait sympa.
> 
> Prétendre que tous les backers de SC sont des teubés, c'est comme dire que toute la presse fait du léchage de culs publicitaires. Ça semble vrai seulement aux 5 qui gueulent fort et surtout sans réfléchir.


Ce "nous" est parfait, tellement révélateur  :Mellow2:

----------


## smokytoks

> Prétendre que tous les backers de SC sont des teubés, c'est comme dire que toute la presse fait du léchage de culs publicitaires. Ça semble vrai seulement aux 5 qui gueulent fort et surtout sans réfléchir.


Absolument personne n'a dit quoi que ce soit d'approchant...

Edith : Bon, d'accord t'as ferré Draxxx... ::P: 

Je m'en vais comme un prince...

----------


## lordsupra

> J'adore être associé, par lecture partielle et compréhension partielle, tant de certains cadres CPC que de certains membres mauvais lecteurs et posteurs à charge, à de la religion, du fanatisme, du sectaire, de la depense conne etc, quand c'est au quotidien depuis des décennies ce contre quoi je lutte, à titre personnel comme social. 
> 
> Perso, laissez Ivan et Eloween débattre ils parlent le même langage... Pour les autres, merci de nous laisser hors de vos zones d'activités nauséabondes ce serait sympa.
> 
> Prétendre que tous les backers de SC sont des teubés, c'est comme dire que toute la presse fait du léchage de culs publicitaires. Ça semble vrai seulement aux 5 qui gueulent fort et surtout sans réfléchir.


Le jour ou tu va réaliser que la campagne kickstarter est la même forme de vermine publicitaire que les campagnes d'affichage publique, l'une squattant les réseau sociaux là ou l'autre encombre visuellement les galeries du métro et les rues.

----------


## Nirm

Bonjour.

Question à la rédaction, j'ai bien lu que l'article sortait le 16 Janvier?

Non parce que 3 pages pour réagir à un article pas sorti et donc pas lu je me dis que c'est un poisson d'Avril.
Du coup je regarde mon calendrier, damned, nous sommes en Décembre.
Mais du coup, l'article n'est pas encore sorti qu'il est critiqué/commenté/attaqué, la probité intellectuelle des auteurs remises en question par des gens qui ne savent pas ce qu'il y a dedans en se basant sur un article qui date de 10 mois.

Marrant cette communauté SC qui crie "arrêtez de nous attaquer sur un truc que vous ne connaissez pas" et fait pareil dès qu'on cite leur joujou.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Je suis comblé.
C'est spectaculaire comme réactions, pour une chronique qui se conclue par un mesuré "Attention, toutes les promesses ne pourront pas être tenues".
Une chronique, rappelons-le, publiée il y a quasiment un an en février 2015 et reproduite telle quelle: c'est-à-dire sans mettre à jour les chiffres, évidemment. Je viens de corriger le 500 000€ en 500 000$, c'était effectivement une erreur, les autres chiffres correspondent au contexte de l'époque.
Ce qui est bien avec Star Citizen c'est que: 
1/ On a la garantie de bien rigoler pendant encore un long moment 
2/ Y a même une petite chance qu'on ait un chouette jeu au bout
Rire garantie + promesse de fun, je demande pas mieux pour 2016. 



Ou 2017.
Ou 2018...
A moins que... 
Ok, ok j'arrête.)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question à la rédaction, j'ai bien lu que l'article sortait le 16 Janvier?
> Non parce que 3 pages pour réagir à un article pas sorti et donc pas lu je me dis que c'est un poisson d'Avril.
> Du coup je regarde mon calendrier, damned, nous sommes en Décembre


Voui voui, c'est bien ça.

----------


## DreadMetis

:relis Chomsky: ta perméabilité aux âneries du monde c'est TA responsabilité d'abord... J'aimerais que certains ici commencent à faire la part des choses et ne se placent pas en victimes des cons, sous prétexte qu'il sont trop nombreux...

Et pour ceux qui ne lisent pas le style, le "tu"est générique...

----------


## Draxx

OK.

----------


## Groufac

> Une chronique, rappelons-le, publiée il y a quasiment un an en février 2015 et reproduite telle quelle: c'est-à-dire sans mettre à jour les chiffres, évidemment. Je viens de corriger le 500 000€ en 500 000$, c'était effectivement une erreur, les autres chiffres correspondent au contexte de l'époque.


Pour le coup c'était 2 000 000 de dollars qu'ils devaient lever lors de la campagne, les 500 000 $ c'était uniquement pour la partie sur Kickstarter, c'était une remarque qui avait déjà été faite à l'époque du premier article.
Et *comme l'a dit Silver* c'était qu'un bout des fonds nécessaire au projet initial (la version sans MMO), ils ont toujours dit qu'ils avaient des investisseurs prêt à compléter (10 millions donc si les souvenirs sont bons) pour financer le jeu.

Mais ça m'a toujours intrigué ces "investisseurs mystères" dont parlait Roberts, surtout quand il a officiellement décidé de laisser tomber cet apport d’investissement après avoir dépassé les 20 millions de crowdfunding. Et j'ai jamais vu plus d'info sur qui ça pouvait bien être, que ce soit dans les déclarations de CIG ou dans la presse...

----------


## lordsupra



----------


## TheProjectHate

Tu parles de faire la part des choses DreadMetis, donne donc l'exemple STP : ton "nous" que je surligne, il englobe quoi/qui ? Parce que j'ai bien l'impression que ça englobe tous les backers/fans de Star Citizen, et que c'est une magnifique réaction au mieux communautariste, au pire sectaire contre une agression supposée.

Partant toujours du principe que ce"nous" comprend bien tous les joueurs/backers de SC, pour toi tous les joueurs/backers devaient se sentir agressés par cet article ? Et/ou se sentir solidaires avec le type dont Lugmi parlait et qui a claqué une grosse somme en disant que même si rien ne sort au final, il serait heureux ?

----------


## Zerger

Ouh merde, comment j'ai pu raté ce topic  ::O: 

Vous m'avez donné faim avec vos gifs de pop corn  :tired:

----------


## Draxx

Tout ça c'est la fautes des abstentionnistes !

----------


## Gustave

C'est de l'or en barre ce topic  :^_^:

----------


## tenshu



----------


## Nirm

> Voui voui, c'est bien ça.


Merci.
J'avais peur d'avoir raté les fêtes.  ::):

----------


## Flad



----------


## Anonyme866

> /.../ Le mot est (trop) fort, mais on en est quand même à un stade où la moindre remarque sceptique est vue comme au mieux un troll, au pire une attaque frontale contre l'ensemble des joueurs. Avec appel à ostracisation (souvenez vous de la propale de mur des cons...), repli sur la communauté (continuons à refuser tout dialogue ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord), attente d'un signe du gourou (vivement la prochaine annonce !) et don dans la foulée (han, un nouvelle variation d'un vaisseau ! Me la faut !). 
> 
> Alors, oui, évidemment, les conséquences ne sont pas les mêmes qu'avec une "vraie" secte (enfin, j'espère... ), mais réfléchissez deux secondes à l'image que vous renvoyez. Non, ce n'est pas celle d'adultes responsables. /.../


Ça vaut aussi pour la rédac' de CPC qui peut dire n'importe quoi et dont une part du lectorat les défendra envers et contre tout, récitant des phrases de la rédac' comme on psalmodie des mantras. Tout CPC n'est pas un juste combat comme cette histoire d'alims foireuses. Ils pratiquent aussi du bon moubourrage. Certes, être critique n'est pas un luxe pour un fan de SC, mais ça vaut aussi pour les fidèles de CPC. Leur propos sur le but initial de SC sur KS n'est pas une simple erreur de chiffre, c'est une faute professionnelle.

Pour SC, j'ai retiré mes billes. Le projet m'a l'air trop gros pour moi, rapport au temps que ça demanderait à investir pour en tirer pleinement parti, entre le jeu lui même et les interactions entre joueurs (un peu comme EVE d'une certaine faon, très chronophage).

Cela dit, je comprends que ça attire des joueurs, d'autant plus ravis qu'ils sont sevrés de jeux spatiaux depuis fort longtemps et que SC ressemblent à ce qu'allait être l'avenir du jeu vidéo vu il y a dix/quinze/vingt ans. Ce n'est pas un énième FPS, un jeu de baston de plus, c'est un genre qui renait et un rêve ludique qui se réalise.

----------


## Groufac

> Pour le coup c'était 2 000 000 de dollars qu'ils devaient lever lors de la campagne, les 500 000 $ c'était uniquement pour la partie sur Kickstarter, c'était une remarque qui avait déjà été faite à l'époque du premier article.
> Et *comme l'a dit Silver* c'était qu'un bout des fonds nécessaire au projet initial (la version sans MMO), ils ont toujours dit qu'ils avaient des investisseurs prêt à compléter (10 millions donc si les souvenirs sont bons) pour financer le jeu.
> 
> Mais ça m'a toujours intrigué ces "investisseurs mystères" dont parlait Roberts, surtout quand il a officiellement décidé de laisser tomber cet apport d’investissement après avoir dépassé les 20 millions de crowdfunding. Et j'ai jamais vu plus d'info sur qui ça pouvait bien être, que ce soit dans les déclarations de CIG ou dans la presse...


Je m'autoquote, du coup j'ai retrouvé une des nombreuses interviews (2013) de Roberts où il parlait du budget initial (2 millions de CF et 10 millions via des investisseurs privés)
http://www.dealspwn.com/roberts-star...on-game-155768
On notera quand même qu'il avait prévu initialement que les ventes de la version alpha permettraient de finir le jeu  :^_^:  Comme quoi les craintes exposés par Ivan dans l'article sont légitimes, c'est juste pas les bons chiffres  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> Ça vaut aussi pour la rédac' de CPC qui peut dire n'importe quoi et dont une part du lectorat les défendra envers et contre tout, récitant des phrases de la rédac' comme on psalmodie des mantras. Tout CPC n'est pas un juste combat comme cette histoire d'alims foireuses. Ils pratiquent aussi du bon moubourrage. Certes, être critique n'est pas un luxe pour un fan de SC, mais ça vaut aussi pour les fidèles de CPC. Leur propos sur le but initial de SC sur KS n'est pas une simple erreur de chiffre, c'est une faute professionnelle.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Pour SC, j'ai retiré mes billes.


Vraie question : ça veut dire quoi dans ce cas, "retirer ses billes" ? On peut se faire rembourser si on se désengage, même quand la campagne Kickstarter est finie ?  ::huh::

----------


## Groufac

On peut se faire rembourser oui, enfin on pouvait jusqu'à il y a peu de temps en tout cas, je sais pas si c'est encore possible.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non, c'est "retirer ses deux billes du topic du jeu".

Je l'ai fait aussi  ::): .

----------


## Max_well

C'était spécifique à SC par contre, c'est pas kickstarter qui rembourse.

----------


## CptProut

> Ce qui est bien avec Star Citizen c'est que: 
> 1/ On a la garantie de bien rigoler pendant encore un long moment 
> 2/ Y a même une petite chance qu'on ait un chouette jeu au bout
> Rire garantie + promesse de fun, je demande pas mieux pour 2016.


Bordel c'est beau quand tu parle  :Emo: , pour encore plus de fun le topic officiel de star citizen est une usine a shitstorm et le topic pour la guilde CPC pour voir des mec qui craque leur slip quand il pense avoir une once de pouvoir  ::): 




> :relis Chomsky: ta perméabilité aux âneries du monde c'est TA responsabilité d'abord... J'aimerais que certains ici commencent à faire la part des choses et ne se placent pas en victimes des cons, sous prétexte qu'il sont trop nombreux...
> 
> Et pour ceux qui ne lisent pas le style, le "tu"est générique...


Dude arrête de te donnez en spectacle comme ça, c'est vraiment gênant.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça vaut aussi pour la rédac' de CPC qui peut dire n'importe quoi et dont une part du lectorat les défendra envers et contre tout, récitant des phrases de la rédac' comme on psalmodie des mantras.


Je suis curieux de voir ça car c’est pas trop le genre de la maison. Les lecteurs sont chiants et il me semble que la rédaction voit ça comme un point positif (Yukishiro explique très bien le point de vue similaire de Gamekult dans leurs vidéos des 15 ans). Soit ils se sont effectivement plantés et ça permet de corriger le tir soit ça leur permet de bien se fendre la gueule.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vraie question : ça veut dire quoi dans ce cas, "retirer ses billes" ? On peut se faire rembourser si on se désengage, même quand la campagne Kickstarter est finie ?


De toute façon, même s’il ne rembourse plus t’as du trafic de vaisseaux derrière donc tu peux toujours revendre. C’est pour ça qu’il y a tant de vaisseaux en édition limitée, Roberts et cie savant très bien que ça va partir comme des petits pains puisque certains achètent des vaisseaux uniquement pour les revendre plus cher. T’as des gens qui se font plein d’argent comme ça et pour eux on peut vraiment parler d’investissement quand ils achètent un vaisseau.

----------


## TheToune



----------


## mp88

Polémiques mises à part, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui s'est passé chez CPC, qui annonçait dans son n° du 1er novembre un dossier sur Star Citizen (vraisemblablement dans le n° suivant) mais qui n'est finalement jamais paru.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je suis allé faire un tour rapide sur Google, apparemment ils font du cas par cas pour les remboursements, vu que ce n'est pas prévu dans leurs conditions générales.
Donc Solkan, je suis curieux : c'est juste comme Jeckhyl l'a dit, tu parles juste de ta participation au topic ? Et si tu as demandé et obtenu un remboursement, tu as argumenté comment ? Parce que perso, à leur place, si quelqu'un me dit "je ne pensais pas que ça risquerait d'être un tel gouffre à temps", je ne prendrais pas ça pour une raison valable.




> Polémiques mises à part, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui s'est passé chez CPC, qui annonçait dans son n° du 1er novembre un dossier sur Star Citizen (vraisemblablement dans le n° suivant) mais qui n'est finalement jamais paru.


Ils ont dit que suite à une nouvelle mise à jour importante sortie quasi au moment où le dossier devait arriver, ils ont décidé de le reporter pour mi-janvier.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je suis comblé.
> C'est spectaculaire comme réactions


De là à croire que tu fais mousser l'article à venir à peu de frais, il n'y a qu'un pas.

----------


## lordsupra

> De là à croire que tu fais mousser l'article à venir à peu de frais, il n'y a qu'un pas.

----------


## Anonyme210226



----------


## mp88

> Ils ont dit que suite à une nouvelle mise à jour importante sortie quasi au moment où le dossier devait arriver, ils ont décidé de le reporter pour mi-janvier.


Tu veux dire qu'ils nous ont fait une Chris Roberts ?  ::trollface:: 
(okéjmeté)

----------


## Max_well

Le dossier Star Citizen CPC, 3 pages sur le jeu, 6 sur l'épidermisme.

----------


## moutaine



----------


## Thyrion

> Ils ont dit que suite à une nouvelle mise à jour importante sortie quasi au moment où le dossier devait arriver, ils ont décidé de le reporter pour mi-janvier.


On peut précommander les pages de l'articles où ? Y a t'il des éditions limités avec une police de caractères spéciale ?
J'hésite à m'abonner mais j'ai peur du report et de la qualité finale du dossier.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Ce genre d'article qui me confirme ce pourquoi j'aime cpc  ::): 

Moi aussi je suis super sceptique sur le jeu, j'avais mis les sous en 2012 pour le moment j'ai eu un simulateur de vol spatial à deux balles et une alpha qui plante d'une manière différente à la fois. Ce week end j'ai pu enfin faire un tour sur le jeu pour au final avoir un crach du jeu lorsque qu'enfin j'avais réussi à entrer dans le vaisseau de quelqu'un (parce que bon, moi j'ai toujours le 1er vaisseau à 10 euros qui pue. Donc autant monter dans celui d'un mec qui a craqué son porte monnaie). Les quelques vidéo du jeu donne réellement envie, mais bordel on va arriver en 2016 et ça n'avance toujours pas Oo

----------


## TheProjectHate

> On peut précommander les pages de l'articles où ? Y a t'il des éditions limités avec une police de caractères spéciale ?
> J'hésite à m'abonner mais j'ai peur du report et de la qualité finale du dossier.


Demande à ceux qui ont dit qu'ils ne se torcheraient même pas le cul avec, apparemment eux l'ont déjà lu  ::o:

----------


## the_wamburger

Lire ce topic à la pause midi, ça vaut un sandwich.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça pue vraiment, on est très loin du journalisme total !
Les insultes tombent sans mal, la modération a lancé la merde et regarde en se délectant, on sent bien la recherche qualitative d'Ivan-le-troll.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Cheshire

> J'arrive après la bataille mais j'aimerais rebondir sur deux points :
> 
> Est-ce qu'on a une idée de la répartition gens normaux/investisseurs dans les 100 millions ? Non parce qu'en général, des investisseurs, ça attend un _retour sur investissement_. D'autant plus qu'à l'heure actuelle, on est sur un modèle économique buy-to-play non ? On peut raisonnablement supputer qu'une bonne partie de l'audience cible a déjà investi dedans non ? Ce qui voudrait dire que le cash-flow post "sortie" se basera sur de la vente ingame ?


 Les 100 millions, c'est uniquement les backers, a priori il n'y a aucun investisseur. Note que le budget disponible n'est pas forcément de 100 millions, ils ont sans doute d'autres sources de revenus (subventions, placement de l'argent des backers non dépensé...).

 Le modèle économique, c'est pas très clair. Officiellement, c'est censé être du buy-to-play, mais il y a la possibilité d'acheter à l'avance des vaisseaux (et autres goodies virtuels ou non, mais surtout des vaisseaux) potentiellement plusieurs centaines voire milliers de $ pièce, dont une bonne partie n'est pas encore implémentée d'ailleurs (c'est de l'achat de "concept"). C'est surtout grâce à ça que CIG a récupéré autant d'argent.
 Les vaisseaux seront normalement tous achetables avec de la monnaie in-game quand le jeu sera "fini" (facilement ou pas, c'est pas clair ; cela paraîtrait surprenant qu'en grindant une semaine ou deux on puisse acheter l'équivalent d'un vaisseau à 300$ par exemple...), mais je serais surpris qu'il n'y ait pas une boutique en ligne pour continuer à acheter des choses plus tard.
 Enfin, même si une bonne partie de l'audience-cible avait acheté le jeu, ça ne serait pas vraiment problématique vu que CIG ne prend aucun risque financier (ils ont l'argent en avance et tout le monde est payé pendant le développement - ce qui n'est pas une incitation à finir trop vite en passant...). Mais je serais étonné quand même qu'au moins la partie "campagne solo" ne se vende pas bien juste sur le nom "Star Citizen".




> Vraie question : ça veut dire quoi dans ce cas, "retirer ses billes" ? On peut se faire rembourser si on se désengage, même quand la campagne Kickstarter est finie ?


 Deux possibilités : soit obtenir directement un remboursement (du montant donné ou moins, ça a l'air variable) de CIG en leur faisant une demande, étudiée et acceptée ou non au cas par cas. Il y a notamment une histoire de TOS qui incluaient une clause de remboursement et qui a été modifiée entretemps ; ceux qui ont backé sur Kickstarter, surtout s'ils ne se sont pas connectés depuis un moment (et n'ont donc pas accepté les nouveaux TOS) ont davantage de chances j'ai l'impression.
 Soit revendre les vaisseaux achetés sur le marché secondaire.

----------


## mp88

> GameHaroZ
> Banni


Ah tiens, des têtes commencent à tomber.

----------


## Zerger

On lance un kickstarter pour un hors-série CPC sur Star Citizen ?  ::lol::

----------


## the_wamburger

Je lance un kickstarter concurrent pour qu'il ne sorte pas, et on se partage la thune avec la rédac.  :B):

----------


## Max_well

> Ça pue vraiment, on est très loin du journalisme total !
> Les insultes tombent sans mal, la modération a lancé la merde et regarde en se délectant, on sent bien la recherche qualitative d'Ivan-le-troll.


Ha bravo, maintenant ça copie !  ::trollface::

----------


## Pluton

Vendre un truc qui n'existe pas c'est tellement con qu'on dirait la réinvention du système boursier.
Vendre des vaisseaux virtuels pour le même jeu qui n'existe pas c'est un peu l'émergence des produits dérivés et du rachats subprimes.

Je pense que si la team de voleurs de C. Roberts proposait des assurances à quelques milliers de dollars pour assurer l'achat desdits vaisseaux virtuel d'un jeu inexistant, on confinerai enfin au sublime du réel.

Et les gens qui achètent ça le font quand même dans un bel élan de connerie et de naïveté, je trouve l'article très gentil.
On détruit pas un jeu avant de le tester et avant qu'il soit fini, sauf si le jeu lui-même est déjà en vente (à des prix rigolols) et prétends déjà être énorme.
Si ça se trouve il sera très bon ce jeu, mais son modèle de développement est un très mauvais exemple et devrait être moqué par toute la presse spécialisée.

----------


## Shapa

> Ah tiens, des têtes commencent à tomber.


Attends Les masques. Mec ça va tomber.

----------


## tenshu

Pour info 100 miyons c'est le budget de développement de GTA4.

Soit du AAA avec cerise sur le gâteau et supplément chantilly maison.

----------


## nonothing

Je trouve ça formidable tous ces gens que je connais pas qui s'inquiètent pour les sous que j'ai filé à CIG. Merci les mecs, merci  ::'(:

----------


## Manu71

> Si ça se trouve il sera très bon ce jeu, mais son modèle de développement est un très mauvais exemple et devrait être moqué par toute la presse spécialisée.


Voilà.
Faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude.

----------


## Max_well

J'ai le droit d'ironiser sur le "Million Mile High Club" réservé aux early adopters qui ont dépensés 10000$ et plus, auquel tout le monde peut accéder en copiant 2 fichier ?

----------


## tenshu

Question vu que j'ignore tout de la situation, mais le studio fait un reporting des sommes engagées/restantes? Il communique sur la planification de l'allocation du budget? Il y a une feuille de route pour la tune qui va être engrangée entre maintenant et la "sortie" du jeu?

----------


## KabaK

> Soit revendre les vaisseaux achetés sur le *marché secondaire*.


Sérieux, ça existe ?  ::o:

----------


## Groufac

> Question vu que j'ignore tout de la situation, mais le studio fait un reporting des sommes engagées/restantes? Il communique sur la planification de l'allocation du budget? Il y a une feuille de route pour la tune qui va être engrangée entre maintenant et la "sortie" du jeu?


Nope.

Toute les informations concerne le développement du jeu, pas la façon dont ils utilisent l'argent. C'était d'ailleurs ce que demandait Derek Smart lors de la shitstorm cet automne: avoir accès aux comptes.

----------


## Saito Gray

Alors, j'ai déjà dit ce que j'en pensais de l'article en février sur le topic du jeu, mais ça ne peut pas faire de mal de se répéter.

À savoir :
-Le fait que CR n'est pas fait de jeux depuis 10 ans est complètement hors propos, surtout quand on voit le nombre de gens de chez Cryteck ainsi que le nombre de producteurs expérimenté qui travaille pour les studios.

-Le budget est très clair depuis le début. Les 500 000€ était simplement là pour attirer des investisseurs, la campagne a commencé sur le site de CGI puis ensuite à basculer sur Kickstarter tout en continuant sa lancée sur le site.

-Depuis quelques mois déjà CR a dit a multiple reprise dans multiple vidéo que le jeu est assez financé pour être terminé. L’argent sert actuellement à assurer le suivi du jeu sur plusieurs années, à être investie en R&D.

Quant aux ventes potentielles, elles sont loin d'être mineures. Le jeu final ne mettra pas à disposition de vaisseau achetable avec de vrais € mais on pourra y acheter des crédits (avec un plafond maximum). Squadron 42 est aussi une trilogie, le premier épisode, gratuit pour les backers, n'est que le commencement et le studio prévoient deux autres opus qui eux seront payant pour tout le monde sauf rares exceptions.

Le studio a également lancé pas mal de merchanding et de partenariat qui servent également à faire rentrer de l'argent. 

Le jeu en lui-même est également compartimenter dans le but de faire plus de vente. Ce n'est pas un hasard que le simulateur de vol (l'Arena Commander) existe. Le Module FPS dont on entend tant parler arrive aussi bientôt. La compartimentation du jeu est volontaire et a pour but de proposer aux joueurs intéressés que par le dogfight, la course ou le FPS de pouvoir jouer au jeu sans s'encombrer de tout un tas d'autre fonction qui ne les intéresse pas.
Cette séparation ne causse aucun ne tord au jeu, l'alpha 2.0 nous montre que le passage FPS => Pilotage est streamless et nous permet d'expérience ces différents "gameplay" sans séparation artificiels.

C'est amusant de discuter pognon et chiffres, mais ayez au moins la patience de fouiller dans la tonne de vidéo et articles écrite disponible sur le site. Ou alors demandez à un journaliste de le faire après tout le travail de recherche fait aussi parti du métier.

Sinon, merci vraiment à tous ces gens qui s'inquiètent pour les malheureux 40€ que j'ai filé à CGI, c'est super cool de votre part <3





> J'ai le droit d'ironiser sur le "Million Mile High Club" réservé aux early adopters qui ont dépensés 10000$ et plus, auquel tout le monde peut accéder en copiant 2 fichier ?


Ironise tout ce que tu veux, le jeu est ouvert à ce genre de modification et ce n'est en aucun cas interdit par le studio. Tant que tu ne triches pas sur le serveur officiel, tu peux bien faire tout ce que tu veux avec le jeu CGI s'en fou.

----------


## Groufac

> Sérieux, ça existe ?


Ouais il y a un marché "gris": puisque certains vaisseaux sont limités en nombre, ça se revend à côté sur reddit/ebay ... Il y a une marché spéculatif sur l'évolution de la valeur des vaisseaux, tout ça.

----------


## Draxx

> Quant aux ventes potentielles, elles sont loin d'être mineures. Le jeu final ne mettra pas à disposition de vaisseau achetable avec de vrais € mais on pourra y acheter des crédits (avec un plafond maximum). Squadron 42 est aussi une trilogie, le premier épisode, gratuit pour les backers, n'est que le commencement et le studio prévoient deux autres opus qui eux seront payant pour tout le monde sauf rares exceptions.


Ba j'espère que l'autre taré qui a foutu 30K$ dedans aura droits à tout gratos.

----------


## nonothing

> Ba j'espère que l'autre taré qui a foutu 30K$ dedans aura droits à tout gratos.


Je l'espère pour lui. Cela dit, tous les jours y a des gens qui claquent des sommes comparables dans un resto ou une teuf. Bon en effet 30K$ je trouve ça fou mais c'est juste que lui et moi on a pas le même niveau de vie.

----------


## Manu71

> Ouais il y a un marché "gris": puisque certains vaisseaux sont limités en nombre, ça se revend à côté sur reddit/ebay ... Il y a une marché spéculatif sur l'évolution de la valeur des vaisseaux, tout ça.


Mais ils resteront limités en nombre une fois le jeu sorti ? c'est garanti ça ?
Ou est-ce que trois mois après la sortie du jeu on pourra avoir la même chose pour 40 euros ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

> J'ai le droit d'ironiser sur le "Million Mile High Club" réservé aux early adopters qui ont dépensés 10000$ et plus, auquel tout le monde peut accéder en copiant 2 fichier ?


Je quoi hein




> Je l'espère pour lui. *Cela dit, tous les jours y a des gens qui claquent des sommes comparables dans un resto ou une teuf*. Bon en effet 30K$ je trouve ça fou mais c'est juste que lui et moi on a pas le même niveau de vie.


J'aime ce topic  ::XD::

----------


## lordsupra

> Mais ils resteront limités en nombre une fois le jeu sorti ? c'est garanti ça ?
> Ou est-ce que trois mois après la sortie du jeu on pourra avoir la même chose pour 40 euros ?


Non c'est des éditions limitées genre des versions qui ne seront plus obtensibles par la suite . Y'a une sombre histoire d'assurance ultime en bundle.

----------


## tenshu

> -Le fait que CR n'est pas fait de jeux depuis 10 ans est complètement hors propos, surtout quand on voit le nombre de gens de chez Cryteck ainsi que le nombre de producteurs expérimenté qui travaille pour les studios.


Bah un peu quand même, j'espère bien qu'il se fait épauler correctement par ce qu'il doit pas avoir beaucoup de notion de gestion d'un projet contemporain avec 10 ans de sommeil professionnel, surtout dans l'informatique. 
Pour le reste Ivan a surtout fait état de craintes voire de doutes, certain hypothétiques d'autres plus concrets.
Je trouve ça très bien que quelqu'un tire la sonnette et pose les questions qui fâchent.
Vu le jeu on est très nombreux à espérer qu'ils seront tous démentis et que ça sera le jeu du siècle.
Mais voila le doute est permis et c'est un point de vu aussi valable que d'être optimiste.

Par exemple la compartimentation des différentes phases de jeux, perso je trouve ça foireux au possible pour faire un truc qui se tienne et cohérent au final.
On se doute qu'avec 500 embauchés pour le projet du taff va être produit, mais mis tout bout à bout est-ce que ça va claquer autant qu'un open world Rockstar ?
On verra bien.

----------


## Groufac

> Mais ils resteront limités en nombre une fois le jeu sorti ? c'est garanti ça ?
> Ou est-ce que trois mois après la sortie du jeu on pourra avoir la même chose pour 40 euros ?


C'est toujours flou là dessus, parfois ils ont annoncé un truc en édition limité et puis 1 an plus tard ils annonçaient envisager de remettre en vente des exemplaires du modèle.
Donc bon c'est assez hasardeux comme marché, très spéculatif et complètement con: c'est pas étonnant que ça fonctionne.

En tout cas on devrait pas tous pouvoir avoir son battlecruiser personnel, à cause des mécaniques de jeu et d'économie. Mais ça a largement le temps de changer ça aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Par exemple la compartimentation des différentes phases de jeux, perso je trouve ça foireux au possible pour faire un truc qui se tienne et cohérent au final.

----------


## Groufac

> Je quoi hein


C'est une petite zone du jeux réservé aux backers riches (façon club select) pour ceux qui ont mis 10 000$ ou plus. Une des promesses de leur campagne de crowdfunding.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je réagissais surtout au fait qu'il suffise de copier deux fichiers pour y avoir accès...à se demander si c'est pas voulu, quelque part.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Alors, j'ai déjà dit ce que j'en pensais de l'article en février sur le topic du jeu, mais ça ne peut pas faire de mal de se répéter.


Je me demandais quand j'allais voir resurgir l'inconnu qui était venu me donner des leçons sur Twitter.

Pas déçu du voyage.  :^_^:

----------


## Saito Gray

> Par exemple la compartimentation des différentes phases de jeux, perso je trouve ça foireux au possible pour faire un truc qui se tienne et cohérent au final.


J'ai écrit ça juste après :
"Cette séparation ne causse aucun ne tord au jeu, l'alpha 2.0 nous montre que le passage FPS => Pilotage est streamless et nous permet d'expérience ces différents "gameplay" sans séparation artificiels."

Avant l'Alpha 2.0, celle sortie il y a quelques jours qui était super instable en PTU mais qui qui est bien plus stable actuellement, j'étais aussi septique.
Mais là je suis bien rassuré. On peut se mettre aux commandes du vaisseau, s'arrêter à la station, faire une EVA, prendre un fusil d'assaut qui traine, dégommer des gens, EVA pour retourner au vaisseau, et repartir sans problème ni transition.
Le fusil d'assaut reste accessible a n'importe quel moment et même si toutes les mécaniques de FPS ne sont pas encore implémentées, l'assemblage de ces différents "gameplay" se fait naturellement et sans transition.




> Je me demandais quand j'allais voir resurgir l'inconnu qui était venu me donner des leçons sur Twitter.


Toujours, présent pour insulter les gens. Surtout sur Twitter.

----------


## Vladivostok

Je trouve ça quand même triste de voir que certaines personnes n'attendent qu'une seule chose : voir le projet se casser la gueule pour pouvoir dire "J'avais raison" et rire de tous ces "abrutis" qui ont mis des billes. 

Au mieux vous vous retrouverez avec un excellent jeu et au pire ça sera une sombre merde (mais vous n'aurez rien perdu dans ce cas de figure).

Donc oui c'est très bien de tirer la sonnette d'alarme, de mettre en avant les risques, de bien expliquer les enjeux mais par moment je soupçonne autant de fanatique sectaire chez les détracteurs de SC que chez les backers  :ouaiouai:  (et les deux "camps" manquent cruellement d'objectivité).

----------


## nonothing

> Par exemple la compartimentation des différentes phases de jeux, perso je trouve ça foireux au possible pour faire un truc qui se tienne et cohérent au final.


Est-ce que tu as pu tester la 2.0? Parce que si par "compartimentation" tu entends phases à pied/phases en vaisseau pour l'instant c'est pas plus haché que dans un GTA: devant le vaisseau tu appuies sur un bouton, t'as une petite animation, hop tu es aux commandes. Mais tu parlais peut-être d'autre chose.

----------


## tenshu

Non j'ai dit que j'avais pas suivi du tout le projet.
Je donnais mon avis sur l'idée de compartimenté des grosse feature comme ça.
De mon expérience en gestion de projet info (certes pas en jv) c'est rarement une super idée.

----------


## Eloween

Mince... Il n'y a plus de pop corn....Rechargez les gars rechargez ! 

"Starcitizen est tellement génial qu'il a créé un jeu dans le jeu sur le forum 
Avec un topic qui truste la première page du forum depuis 3 ans."
Et Maintenant ça fera 3 topics au lieu de deux.

(Ça marche aussi en remplaçant Starcitizen par "ChuckNorris")

----------


## Flad

:Popcorn:  :Beer:

----------


## Draxx

> Je trouve ça quand même triste de voir que certaines personnes n'attendent qu'une seule chose : voir le projet se casser la gueule pour pouvoir dire "J'avais raison" et rire de tous ces "abrutis" qui ont mis des billes. .


Ha non juste pour le plaisir de voir tous les abrutis ayant mis des dizaines et des dizaines d'euros dans de le vide pleurer ou rester dans le déni du style "balec j'en ai eu pour mon argent".

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je trouve ça quand même triste de voir que certaines personnes n'attendent qu'une seule chose : voir le projet se casser la gueule pour pouvoir dire "J'avais raison" et rire de tous ces "abrutis" qui ont mis des billes.


Mais carrément NON à la fin.

C'est parce que certains backers croient ça qu'on ne peut pas avoir de discussion non plus vu que vous prenez les doutes envers SC comme des attaques persos !

On est nombreux ici à avoir backé ET avoir des doutes, il faut aussi arrêter la victimisation et les querelles de clocher, bordel ! Perso j'ai backé, et pas qu'un peu, ça n'empêche pas de garder l'esprit critique - peut-être à tort.

Ce n'est quand même pas croyable qu'il soit à ce point impossible de parler d'un jeu sans que ça tourne au drama. Il n'y a qu'à passer la tête à la fenêtre pour voir qu'à peu près n'importe quel sujet est plus important que ça.

----------


## Groufac

> Non j'ai dit que j'avais pas suivi du tout le projet.
> Je donnais mon avis sur l'idée de compartimenté des grosse feature comme ça.
> De mon expérience en gestion de projet info (certes pas en jv) c'est rarement une super idée.


C'est une crainte qui a été exprimés par pas mal de monde, y compris dans les backers.
L'alpha 2.0 montre qu'ils ont l'air d'arriver à s'en sortir maintenant qu'ils commencent à rassembler les morceaux du puzzle, c'est donc rassurant sur ce point là.

----------


## nonothing

> Ha non juste pour le plaisir de voir tous les abrutis ayant mis des dizaines et des dizaines d'euros dans de le vide pleurer ou rester dans le déni du style "balec j'en ai eu pour mon argent".


Bon on va passer sur le terme "abrutis" en supposant que c'était pour l'intérêt de la citation. Après, si ta joie dans la vie c'est de voir les autres être déçus je sais pas si c'est plus sain que précommander (ou backer) un jeu, je suis pas psy.
Oh la vache, je m'ennuie au boulot aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Question vu que j'ignore tout de la situation, mais le studio fait un reporting des sommes engagées/restantes? Il communique sur la planification de l'allocation du budget? Il y a une feuille de route pour la tune qui va être engrangée entre maintenant et la "sortie" du jeu?


Il ne le fait pas mais d’un autre côté je ne connais pas de studios dont le taf a été financé par les joueurs qui l’ont fait.




> Sérieux, ça existe ?


Yep :



> De toute façon, même s’il ne rembourse plus t’as du trafic de vaisseaux derrière donc tu peux toujours revendre. C’est pour ça qu’il y a tant de vaisseaux en édition limitée, Roberts et cie savant très bien que ça va partir comme des petits pains puisque certains achètent des vaisseaux uniquement pour les revendre plus cher. T’as des gens qui se font plein d’argent comme ça et pour eux on peut vraiment parler d’investissement quand ils achètent un vaisseau.


________




> Le jeu en lui-même est également compartimenter dans le but de faire plus de vente.


Pas exactement. Ils communiquent sur cette compartimentation dans le but de faire plus de ventes. C’est présenté comme une manière de faire spéciale comme chaque élément de communication destiné aux joueurs : tout est présenté comme étant spécial/unique/nouveau pour flatter le joueur. Cette communication n’est pas nouvelle de même que le fait d’avoir un développement en parallèle de différents « modules ». Dans le monde du développement informatique c’est tout à fait commun de développer un ensemble de fonctionnalités dans un coin puis de l’intégrer au programme principal. D’ailleurs si vous voulez une tonne d’exemples il suffit de suivre le twitter rustupdates qui rapporte le taf des développeurs de Rust. Vous y verrez des pans de gameplay être développés à part puis le développeur rappatrie la dernière version du cœur du jeu pour intégrer ces pans de gameplay (_merge from Main_) et, quand il a terminé et testé, il fusionne son taf avec le cœur du jeu pour qu’à la prochaine mise à jour les joueurs y aient accès. Absolument rien de spécial. Sauf que comme le dit tenshu en général on évite de faire ça avec de trop gros morceaux sinon le raccord avec le cœur du jeu peut être hyper relou et devenir très casse-gueule.




> Non c'est des éditions limitées genre des versions qui ne seront plus obtensibles par la suite . Y'a une sombre histoire d'assurance ultime en bundle.


Il me semble que tous les vaisseaux pourront être obtenus en jeu sans claquer de l’argent réel.

----------


## Cheshire

> Mais ils resteront limités en nombre une fois le jeu sorti ? c'est garanti ça ?
> Ou est-ce que trois mois après la sortie du jeu on pourra avoir la même chose pour 40 euros ?


C'est une des grandes questions très casse-gueule pour CIG - d'un côté la promesse que tous les vaisseaux achetés maintenant ne donnent qu'un accès dès le début du jeu à des vaisseaux normalement disponibles en monnaie in-game en jouant un peu, de l'autre les attentes de ceux qui ont mis des sommes folles pour des vaisseaux semi-exclusifs et seraient très déçus si le quidam moyen pouvait avoir le même au bout de deux semaines de jeu. Il va falloir que CIG soit très agile pour concilier les deux visions sans décevoir les tenants de l'une ou l'autre...

Les ventes de vaisseaux "exclusifs", c'est sans doute une des choses qui me met le plus mal à l'aise vis-à-vis du développement du jeu. Par exemple, CIG a vendu ses premiers vaisseaux avec une assurance long-terme "à vie" (LTI), qui assure que même si le vaisseau est détruit, un remplacement sera disponible gratuitement - pas forcément immédiatement et la cargaison sera perdue, mais ça évite que le vaisseau à 300$ ne parte en fumée en 2j de jeu. Cette assurance a été annoncée exclusive aux premières ventes ; même si CIG a annoncé plusieurs fois que ce ne serait pas un avantage énorme (des assurances identique mais limitées dans le temps seront disponibles en monnaie in-game), c'est l'un des facteurs qui fait qu'il y a une grosse demande pour ces vaisseaux sur le marché secondaire.
CIG a bien compris que le LTI (et l'engagement qu'il ne serait plus disponible ensuite) donnait une grosse valeur aux vaisseaux qu'il vendait au cours du développement, et a donc décidé que lorsqu'ils sortent de nouveaux modèles de vaisseaux, ils auraient ce LTI lors de leur première vente - assurant qu'ils partent comme des petits pains à prix d'or, rareté oblige.
Et vu que tout ça représente une source conséquente de revenus pour CIG à chaque nouveau modèle, il y a un flux régulier de nouveaux modèles (il y en a une centaine actuellement) - alors que la majorité ne sont pas du tout jouable ni modélisé, une bonne partie se résume à un concept-art, quelques chiffres et la promesse qu'il sera implémenté un jour. Qui sont pourtant vendus tels quels.
Il y a aussi des vaisseaux qui ont été promis "vente limitée que jamais plus ils ne seront proposés à la vente plus tard" (phénomène de rareté pour faire monter les prix, tout ça) et qui ont quand même été vendus à nouveau plus tard (dans une nouvelle "vente limitée"), ce qui n'est pas pour inspirer confiance dans les promesses de CIG mais surtout aussi dans leurs besoins d'argent pour qu'ils soient prêts à claquer un peu de cette confiance pour un peu de sous en plus (revendre un modèle limité est immanquablement un succès - tant que les gens ont confiance dans cette "limite").

Bref, je suis quand même curieux de voir comment tout ça va se dénouer.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Mais carrément NON à la fin.[...]


Tu fais preuve de recul ET d'esprit critique ?  ::o: 
J'ai bien peur que tu n'aies plus ta place sur ce forum aujourd'hui.

----------


## Draxx

> Bon on va passer sur le terme "abrutis" en supposant que c'était pour l'intérêt de la citation. Après, si ta joie dans la vie c'est de voir les autres être déçus je sais pas si c'est plus sain que précommander (ou backer) un jeu, je suis pas psy.
> Oh la vache, je m'ennuie au boulot aujourd'hui


Ouais, je me complais dans le malheur des autres, ça me rend tout dur.

----------


## Vladivostok

> Mais carrément NON à la fin.
> 
> C'est parce que certains backers croient ça qu'on ne peut pas avoir de discussion non plus vu que vous prenez les doutes envers SC comme des attaques persos !
> 
> On est nombreux ici à avoir backé ET avoir des doutes, il faut aussi arrêter la victimisation et les querelles de clocher, bordel ! Perso j'ai backé, et pas qu'un peu, ça n'empêche pas de garder l'esprit critique - peut-être à tort.
> 
> Ce n'est quand même pas croyable qu'il soit à ce point impossible de parler d'un jeu sans que ça tourne au drama. Il n'y a qu'à passer la tête à la fenêtre pour voir qu'à peu près n'importe quel sujet est plus important que ça.


Euh je vois pas en quoi mon message est incompatible avec ce que tu es en train de dire. Je vise explicitement ceux qui prennent leur pied en espérant que ça ce casse la gueule juste par pur plaisir (plus ou moins malsain, le fameux culte du "j'avais raison" ; "je vous l'avais dis" blablabla). J'interdis à personne de critiquer ou d'avoir des doutes, j'en ai moi même beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Groufac

> Tu fais preuve de recul ET d'esprit critique ? 
> J'ai bien peur que tu n'aies plus ta place sur ce forum aujourd'hui.


C'est un traître à La cause  :Emo:

----------


## pipoop

Star Citizen c'est un peu le far west, trainer sur les topic liés c'est prendre le risque de ce faire plomber et le jeu en lui meme...pour le moment c'est les grandes plaines vide.
T'as des mecs qui filent leur or durement gagné pour avoir de l'argent...

----------


## Manu71

> C'est une des grandes questions très casse-gueule pour CIG - d'un côté la promesse que tous les vaisseaux achetés maintenant ne donnent qu'un accès dès le début du jeu à des vaisseaux normalement disponibles en monnaie in-game en jouant un peu, de l'autre les attentes de ceux qui ont mis des sommes folles pour des vaisseaux semi-exclusifs et seraient très déçus si le quidam moyen pouvait avoir le même au bout de deux semaines de jeu. Il va falloir que CIG soit très agile pour concilier les deux visions sans décevoir les tenants de l'une ou l'autre...
> 
> Les ventes de vaisseaux "exclusifs", c'est sans doute une des choses qui me met le plus mal à l'aise vis-à-vis du développement du jeu. Par exemple, CIG a vendu ses premiers vaisseaux avec une assurance long-terme "à vie" (LTI), qui assure que même si le vaisseau est détruit, un remplacement sera disponible gratuitement - pas forcément immédiatement et la cargaison sera perdue, mais ça évite que le vaisseau à 300$ ne parte en fumée en 2j de jeu. Cette assurance a été annoncée exclusive aux premières ventes ; même si CIG a annoncé plusieurs fois que ce ne serait pas un avantage énorme (des assurances identique mais limitées dans le temps seront disponibles en monnaie in-game), c'est l'un des facteurs qui fait qu'il y a une grosse demande pour ces vaisseaux sur le marché secondaire.
> CIG a bien compris que le LTI (et l'engagement qu'il ne serait plus disponible ensuite) donnait une grosse valeur aux vaisseaux qu'il vendait au cours du développement, et a donc décidé que lorsqu'ils sortent de nouveaux modèles de vaisseaux, ils auraient ce LTI lors de leur première vente - assurant qu'ils partent comme des petits pains à prix d'or, rareté oblige.
> Et vu que tout ça représente une source conséquente de revenus pour CIG à chaque nouveau modèle, il y a un flux régulier de nouveaux modèles (il y en a une centaine actuellement) - alors que la majorité ne sont pas du tout jouable ni modélisé, une bonne partie se résume à un concept-art, quelques chiffres et la promesse qu'il sera implémenté un jour. Qui sont pourtant vendus tels quels.
> Il y a aussi des vaisseaux qui ont été promis "vente limitée que jamais plus ils ne seront proposés à la vente plus tard" (phénomène de rareté pour faire monter les prix, tout ça) et qui ont quand même été vendus à nouveau plus tard (dans une nouvelle "vente limitée"), ce qui n'est pas pour inspirer confiance dans les promesses de CIG mais surtout aussi dans leurs besoins d'argent pour qu'ils soient prêts à claquer un peu de cette confiance pour un peu de sous en plus (revendre un modèle limité est immanquablement un succès - tant que les gens ont confiance dans cette "limite").
> 
> Bref, je suis quand même curieux de voir comment tout ça va se dénouer.


Merci pour ces éléments.
Je continue avec mes questions à la con, mais: Du coup, c'est défini ce qu'est un "modèle exclusif" de vaisseau ? C'est basé sur ses capacités, ou cela peut-être uniquement cosmétique ?
Je veux dire, ils peuvent commercialiser à 300 euros le "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue rose avec des lapins dessus" limité à 12 exemplaires, et en même temps une infinité de "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue" identique en capacité mais gris terne, à 10 euros. Ou c'est vraiment qu'il n'y aura qu'un seul modèle de "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue" ?

EDIT: je reprécise ma question: pour ce que vous en savez, les gars prêts  à mettre 300 euros dans un vaisseau, c'est pour avoir un vaisseau unique pour ses capacités (un espèce de "pay to win" quoi...), ou vraiment pour se la péter d'un point de vue cosmétique "je suis le seul à l'avoir").

----------


## Gustave

> Euh je vois pas en quoi mon message est incompatible avec ce que tu es en train de dire. Je vise explicitement ceux qui prennent leur pied en espérant que ça ce casse la gueule juste par pur plaisir (plus ou moins malsain, le fameux culte du "j'avais raison" ; "je vous l'avais dis" blablabla). J'interdis à personne de critiquer ou d'avoir des doutes, j'en ai moi même beaucoup


Beaucoup de gens ont cru au projet au début et n'ont pas aimé la direction "pompe à fric" qu'il a prise par la suite. Perso je m'en fous, je me suis fait rembourser mon pledge il y a 2 ans déjà, mais ça me fait toujours plaisir de voir les membres les plus toxiques de cette communauté se faire troller.  :^_^:

----------


## nonothing

Manu71, le seul "modèle exclusif" dont j'ai entendu parler (j'ai pas dit qu'il n'y en avait pas d'autre) c'est le Constellation Phoenix, une variante du Constellation (donc vaisseau qui va être super répandu dans le jeu) dédiée au transport de luxe, je sais pas exactement en quoi ça consiste mais j'imagine qu'il est équipé d'un frigo pour le caviar. Autant dire que je serai super trop jaloux des gens qui l'auront en exclusivité.

----------


## Lugmi

> Euh je vois pas en quoi mon message est incompatible avec ce que tu es en train de dire. Je vise explicitement ceux qui prennent leur pied en espérant que ça ce casse la gueule juste par pur plaisir (plus ou moins malsain, le fameux culte du "j'avais raison" ; "je vous l'avais dis" blablabla). J'interdis à personne de critiquer ou d'avoir des doutes, j'en ai moi même beaucoup


Le problème est d'arriver à déterminer qui, ici ou sur le topic du jeu, prends son pied en espérant que ça pète. Personne. Ou du moins pas directement.

Je m'explique. Revenons au mur classique de "TU EMETS DES DOUTES SUR SAINT CHRIS ROBERTS ! TROLL ALERT ! AUX ARMES ! AUX ARMES !". 
Aucune critique ou interrogation n'est "autorisée", surtout pas venant de nouveau arrivants. Le tout justifié par une victimisation bien rodée à base de "On a été victime de trop de trolls, donc on tire à vue".
La communauté SC, de par ses porte-paroles auto proclamés, s'aliène pas mal de gens qui étaient simplement curieux et qui se sont retrouvés victime de mini chasse aux sorcière à la première déviation de l'orthodoxie. 
Ceux là n'auront aucune pitié, voire même pas mal de schadenfreude, envers les porteurs de flambeau, et par extension la communauté entière.
Ce n'est pas le jeu qui est visé, ou les joueurs en tant que tels. Ce sont les fanboys hystériques que "tout le monde" espère voire se retrouver le bec dans l'eau.

Au final, pour paraphraser Ivan, quelque chose de positif sortira de SC. 
Ou ce sera (par miracle, ai-je presque envie de dire, vu la tour de Babel qu'ils sont en train de construire) un jeu énorme, et on prendra surement beaucoup de plaisir à y jouer (si on aime le genre).
Ou tout s'effondrera comme un château de cartes, avec quelques pièces branlantes épargnées ça et là. Et "on" se marrera en voyant les "adeptes" essayer de défendre comme ils peuvent ce qui devait être une révolution dans le monde du jeu vidéo et n'aura été qu'une Molynieuserie puissance 1000.

----------


## Eloween

Ça fait dix fois qu'on le répète il n'y a pas de modèles exclusifs... Tout sera disponible en jeu. C'est même marqué en gros quand vous faites un achat.

----------


## Groufac

> Je m'explique. Revenons au mur classique de "TU EMETS DES DOUTES SUR SAINT CHRIS ROBERTS ! TROLL ALERT ! AUX ARMES ! AUX ARMES !". 
> Aucune critique ou interrogation n'est "autorisée", surtout pas venant de nouveau arrivants. Le tout justifié par une victimisation bien rodée à base de "On a été victime de trop de trolls, donc on tire à vue".
> La communauté SC, de par ses portes paroles auto proclamés, s'aliène pas mal de gens qui étaient simplement curieux et qui se sont retrouvés victime de mini chasse aux sorcière à la première déviation de l'orthodoxie.


C'est effectivement un biais assez évident du TU, il est très difficile pour des nouveaux venus de manifester la moindre réserve sur le projet sans se faire démonter par certains qui suivent le projet depuis un bail.

C'est une des raisons qui fait que je n'y participe presque plus, cette ambiance pas "ouverte".

----------


## tenshu

> Pas exactement. Ils communiquent sur cette compartimentation dans le but de faire plus de ventes. C’est présenté comme une manière de faire spéciale comme chaque élément de communication destiné aux joueurs : tout est présenté comme étant spécial/unique/nouveau pour flatter le joueur. Cette communication n’est pas nouvelle de même que le fait d’avoir un développement en parallèle de différents « modules ». Dans le monde du développement informatique c’est tout à fait commun de développer un ensemble de fonctionnalités dans un coin puis de l’intégrer au programme principal. D’ailleurs si vous voulez une tonne d’exemples il suffit de suivre le twitter rustupdates qui rapporte le taf des développeurs de Rust. Vous y verrez des pans de gameplay être développés à part puis le développeur rappatrie la dernière version du cœur du jeu pour intégrer ces pans de gameplay (_merge from Main_) et, quand il a terminé et testé, il fusionne son taf avec le cœur du jeu pour qu’à la prochaine mise à jour les joueurs y aient accès. Absolument rien de spécial. Sauf que comme le dit tenshu en général on évite de faire ça avec de trop gros morceaux sinon le raccord avec le cœur du jeu peut être hyper relou et devenir très casse-gueule.


Le mec explique une stratégie de source branching comme ça sans pression et en restant compréhensible.

:notbad.jpg:

----------


## Orhin

> On peut toujours trouver une autre tournure, c’est celle que j’ai choisie et elle ne fait pas d’amalgames. Par exemple je doute qu’Orhin se sente concerné par mon message. Si c’est ton cas pose toi des questions...


>Ignore list vilain pas beau  :Emo: 




> Est-ce qu'on a une idée de la répartition gens normaux/investisseurs  dans les 100 millions ?


Intégralement pigeons/joueurs.




> D'autant plus qu'à l'heure  actuelle, on est sur un modèle économique buy-to-play non ?


Oui + magasin pour des skins et argent en jeu (mais limité en temps et en quantité, moins d'abus possibles que dans EVE donc).




> On peut  raisonnablement supputer qu'une bonne partie de l'audience cible a déjà  investi dedans non ?


Dur à estimer, le nombre de backer augmente tout de même régulièrement.
Mais lors de la sortie (dans ~2 ans) c'est un risque oui.




> Ce qui voudrait dire que le cash-flow post "sortie"  se basera sur de la vente ingame ?


Déjà, il devrait leur rester une somme confortable à la sortie si on se base sur leurs charges actuelle (masse salariale, etc), au minimum 10~20 millions de $.
Ils ont parlé aussi d'investissement réalisés avec les sommes récoltés pour justement s'assurer des revenus régulier à long terme.
Et il y aura aussi un cash-shop (voir au dessus) mais sans vaisseaux.

edit: multi-grillaid mais osef

Sur ce, je vais faire cuire mon maïs.

----------


## mgremont

Toujours autant de tumulte autour de SC avec des personnes susceptible voir trop susceptible dans le camp des fervents défenseurs du projet quitte à sortir les griffes à la moindre remarque ou critique et dans l'autre de vils plaisantins qui en profite pour souvent troller à cœur joie avec au milieu de tout ça une assemblée de spectateur médusé.

Je suis du camp des défenseurs du projet bien qu'aillant pris plus de distance vis à vis des uns et des autres. Je peux comprendre l'exaspération des backer à qui l'on reproche sans cesse de faire usage de leur argent comme ils l'entendent, à savoir aider à financer le développement d'un jeu. Oui le système économique fait peur, oui il demeure encore beaucoup d'interrogations sur ce que sera le jeu au final ou même dans un an. 

Quand on suit de près le développement du jeu à travers les monthly report qui est une bonne synthèse de ce qui s'est déroulé dans les différents studios durant le mois. Quand l'on voit les features s'accumuler au fur et à mesures pour formé un tout cohérent, d'abord les hangars pour visiter nos vaisseaux, puis l'arena commander pour combattre en arène à bord de ces derniers, suivi de l'Area 18 qui donne un petit aperçu de se que sera les villes planétaire et enfin la toute récente Alpha qui amène un bout de système stellaire et permet de rassembler les pièces du puzzle dont l'on entends parler depuis des mois/années. Avec de la balade dans l'espaces dans nos vaisseaux, le multi-équipage  et la partie FPS possible à chaque instant. Plus personne ne peut dire qu'SC n'existe pas et n'est qu'une arnaque visant à remplir les poches de Chris Roberts qui se paye villa et yacht avec notre argent.

Vous parlez de modèle de développement qui ne devrait pas exister mais il s'avère que ce modèle marche, il a permit de monté plusieurs studios de dev à travers le monde et de passer de 6-8 personnes à 300 personnes sur le développement du projet en 3ans. Oui le système en place n'est pas sain, il pousse clairement à la consommation, le marché parallèle aussi, mais pour CIG et la réalisation du projet il semblerait que ce soit un mal nécessaire.

Enfin pour revenir à l'article/dossier, c'est bien dommage que les articles paru dans CPC sur SC jusqu'à présent ne soit que des articles d'humeur et donc peu approfondis. Ce dossier semble être l'occasion pour CPC de faire les choses bien et ils le montrent en l'ayant repousser de plusieurs semaines/mois afin d'attendre plus de concret sur le jeu. D'ici le 15 Janvier j'espère que SC réussira à les convaincre que tout n'est pas liasse de billets jeter en l'air sur fond de "Chris, Sauve nous!", drama et promesses non tenues/intenables.

PS: Désolé si ce pavé sort un peu de nulle part je n'ai pas eu le temps de relire les dernières pages qui ce sont créés le temps que je l'écrive...Etant au travail je n'ai pas pu tout faire d'un coup.

----------


## beedees

> C'est une des grandes questions très casse-gueule pour CIG - d'un côté la promesse que tous les vaisseaux achetés maintenant ne donnent qu'un accès dès le début du jeu à des vaisseaux normalement disponibles en monnaie in-game en jouant un peu, de l'autre les attentes de ceux qui ont mis des sommes folles pour des vaisseaux semi-exclusifs et seraient très déçus si le quidam moyen pouvait avoir le même au bout de deux semaines de jeu. Il va falloir que CIG soit très agile pour concilier les deux visions sans décevoir les tenants de l'une ou l'autre...
> 
> Les ventes de vaisseaux "exclusifs", c'est sans doute une des choses qui me met le plus mal à l'aise vis-à-vis du développement du jeu. Par exemple, CIG a vendu ses premiers vaisseaux avec une assurance long-terme "à vie" (LTI), qui assure que même si le vaisseau est détruit, un remplacement sera disponible gratuitement - pas forcément immédiatement et la cargaison sera perdue, mais ça évite que le vaisseau à 300$ ne parte en fumée en 2j de jeu. Cette assurance a été annoncée exclusive aux premières ventes ; même si CIG a annoncé plusieurs fois que ce ne serait pas un avantage énorme (des assurances identique mais limitées dans le temps seront disponibles en monnaie in-game), c'est l'un des facteurs qui fait qu'il y a une grosse demande pour ces vaisseaux sur le marché secondaire.
> CIG a bien compris que le LTI (et l'engagement qu'il ne serait plus disponible ensuite) donnait une grosse valeur aux vaisseaux qu'il vendait au cours du développement, et a donc décidé que lorsqu'ils sortent de nouveaux modèles de vaisseaux, ils auraient ce LTI lors de leur première vente - assurant qu'ils partent comme des petits pains à prix d'or, rareté oblige.
> Et vu que tout ça représente une source conséquente de revenus pour CIG à chaque nouveau modèle, il y a un flux régulier de nouveaux modèles (il y en a une centaine actuellement) - alors que la majorité ne sont pas du tout jouable ni modélisé, une bonne partie se résume à un concept-art, quelques chiffres et la promesse qu'il sera implémenté un jour. Qui sont pourtant vendus tels quels.
> Il y a aussi des vaisseaux qui ont été promis "vente limitée que jamais plus ils ne seront proposés à la vente plus tard" (phénomène de rareté pour faire monter les prix, tout ça) et qui ont quand même été vendus à nouveau plus tard (dans une nouvelle "vente limitée"), ce qui n'est pas pour inspirer confiance dans les promesses de CIG mais surtout aussi dans leurs besoins d'argent pour qu'ils soient prêts à claquer un peu de cette confiance pour un peu de sous en plus (revendre un modèle limité est immanquablement un succès - tant que les gens ont confiance dans cette "limite").
> 
> Bref, je suis quand même curieux de voir comment tout ça va se dénouer.


Ajoute à ça qu'aprés ils ont sortis un vaisseau à 30 balles avec LTI (life time insurance). 
Combiné au systéme d'upgrade cela permettait de filer la LTI à n'importe quel vaisseau. Tu pouvais "melt" ton vaisseau contre des crédits, puis acheter le petit et l'upgrader toujours avec ces dit crédits, pour te retrouver avec ton vaisseau de départ "LTIsé". 
Ca a dû niquer le marché gris sur tout les pti vaisseau. Ca a dû aussi leur rapporter un paquet de thune vu que cette semaine là presque tout les vaisseaux limité ou pas étaient en vente. J'ai beau aimer ce projet et avoir mis des sous dedant, CIG niveau marketing, le côté limité etc.. ils sont à l'affût et entretiennent peut-être l'addiction de certains sans s'en soucier, comme énormement d'autre société. 
Au-delà de ça le projet se dvlp et je n'ai aucune inquiétude de voir un jeu complet dans deux trois ans (entre autre pour leur aptitude a vendre le projet), à peut-être une deux feature près . 

Le modéle est pas plus dégeux qu'un autre, ce sont ni des bisounours ni des démons. 




> Merci pour ces éléments.
> Je continue avec mes questions à la con, mais: Du coup, c'est défini ce qu'est un "modèle exclusif" de vaisseau ? C'est basé sur ses capacités, ou cela peut-être uniquement cosmétique ?
> Je veux dire, ils peuvent commercialiser à 300 euros le "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue rose avec des lapins dessus" limité à 12 exemplaires, et en même temps une infinité de "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue" identique en capacité mais gris terne, à 10 euros. Ou c'est vraiment qu'il n'y aura qu'un seul modèle de "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue" ?
> 
> EDIT: je reprécise ma question: pour ce que vous en savez, les gars prêts  à mettre 300 euros dans un vaisseau, c'est pour avoir un vaisseau unique pour ses capacités (un espèce de "pay to win" quoi...), ou vraiment pour se la péter d'un point de vue cosmétique "je suis le seul à l'avoir").


Perso j'ai mis ça pour que le jeu se dvlp, j'en ai les moyens, c'était ça ou autre chose (nouveau tel etc...) chacun ses envies. Je l'ai choisi pour qu'il ne me gâche pas l'évo in-game, je m'attend pas à avoir une compensation/ un interessement etc... c'est pas un "god-ship" j'aurai pu attendre le jeu pour le prendre. Ce n'est même pas le vaisseau qui m'intéresse réellement dans le jeu, il est juste cool et dans mon budget voilà.
Chacun ses délires, je suis pas un abruti, ni un sectaire, et je suis pas non plus complétement indifférent vis à vis des pratiques de CIG, mais j'aime pas dire autres quoi faire de leur vie. Quand quelqu'un pose une question sans animosité je repond, et je n'encourage pas les gens à dépenser d'avantage leur thunes etc...

----------


## Orhin

> Vous parlez de modèle de développement qui ne devrait pas exister mais il s'avère que ce modèle marche, il a permit de monté plusieurs studios de dev à travers le monde et de passer de 6-8 personnes à 300 personnes sur le développement du projet en 3ans.


Sauf que ça ne veut rien dire.
Engager plein de gens à travers le monde c'est facile.
Les faire bosser ensemble efficacement c'est une autre paire de manche.

Ce qu'on peut voir dans l'alpha 2.0 est plutôt rassurant sur leur capacité à assembler les différents éléments développés jusqu'à présent, mais ça reste limité.

----------


## Cheshire

> Merci pour ces éléments.
> Je continue avec mes questions à la con, mais: Du coup, c'est défini ce qu'est un "modèle exclusif" de vaisseau ? C'est basé sur ses capacités, ou cela peut-être uniquement cosmétique ?
> Je veux dire, ils peuvent commercialiser à 300 euros le "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue rose avec des lapins dessus" limité à 12 exemplaires, et en même temps une infinité de "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue" identique en capacité mais gris terne, à 10 euros. Ou c'est vraiment qu'il n'y aura qu'un seul modèle de "battlecruiser de la mort qui tue" ?


Non, ce n'est quand même pas aussi caricatural que ça, même s'il y a des modèles qui se déclinent en plusieurs sous-versions qui se ressemblent un peu, il y a des différences significatives d'aspect, de taille et/ou de capacités.

Je ne m'y connais pas assez dans les différents modèles de vaisseaux  pour savoir s'il y a vraiment une inflation des capacités au cours du  temps pour inciter à racheter régulièrement, mais je soupçonne qu'il y a  quand même un peu de ça vu qu'il y a des mécanismes compliqués de  recyclage/refonte de vaisseaux déjà achetés pour avoir un crédit  (inférieur à sa valeur d'achat) sur l'achat de certains autres vaisseaux  similaires...

Enfin, l'exclusivité, c'est valable uniquement pendant la période de crowdfunding où les vaisseaux sont en vente. Quand (si) le jeu sort, n'importe quel vaisseau sera théoriquement disponible, même si pas forcément aisément - les vaisseaux "aliens" ne pourront peut-être pas être acquis autrement qu'en en capturant un à l'IA ou lors de ventes aux enchères in-game par exemple.





> EDIT: je reprécise ma question: pour ce que vous en savez, les gars prêts  à mettre 300 euros dans un vaisseau, c'est pour avoir un vaisseau unique pour ses capacités (un espèce de "pay to win" quoi...), ou vraiment pour se la péter d'un point de vue cosmétique "je suis le seul à l'avoir").


Il n'y a sans doute pas qu'un facteur qui peut conduire à l'achat, je vois notamment :
 - La volonté de filer des sous au développement du jeu (argument souvent mis en avant, je suis assez dubitatif, s'il n'y avait pas le vaisseau en contrepartie je doute que la personne aurait filé gracieusement 300$ comme ça...)
 - L'attrait pour ce modèle tout nouveau, tout shiny, dont les features différenciantes par rapport à l'existant sont bien mises en avant. Même s'il sera sûrement disponible dans le jeu, chaque vaisseau est plutôt spécialisé dans un rôle (marchand, guerre, piraterie...) qui peut correspondre à la fonction que le joueur veut prendre dès le début du jeu.
 - L'objectif de le revendre plus cher sur le marché secondaire (ou l'assurance de pouvoir le faire en cas de besoin)
 - L'effet d'émulation et de prestige au sein de la communauté. Quoi qu'on en dise, avoir un beau vaisseau cher, ça renvoie une image positive auprès de ses pairs - j'ai pas l'impression que c'est tant du pay2win à ce stade (la plupart des vaisseaux ne sont pas jouables) qu'une volonté d'intégration ou de "statut".





> Ajoute à ça qu'aprés ils ont sortis un vaisseau à 30 balles avec LTI (life time insurance).
> Combiné au systéme d'upgrade cela permettait de filer la LTI à n'importe quel vaisseau. Tu pouvais "melt" ton vaisseau contre des crédits, puis acheter le petit et l'upgrader toujours avec ces dit crédits, pour te retrouver avec ton vaisseau de départ "LTIsé".
> Ca a dû niquer le marché gris sur tout les pti vaisseau. Ca a dû aussi leur rapporter un paquet de thune vu que cette semaine là presque tout les vaisseaux limité ou pas étaient en vente. J'ai beau aimer ce projet et avoir mis des sous dedant, CIG niveau marketing, le côté limité etc.. ils sont à l'affût et entretiennent peut-être l'addiction de certains sans s'en soucier, comme énormement d'autre société.


 ::o:  J'avais pas suivi ça, merci pour ces détails...

----------


## beedees

> /refonte de vaisseaux déjà achetés pour avoir un crédit  (inférieur à sa valeur d'achat) sur l'achat de certains autres vaisseaux  similaires...
> [...]
>  - La volonté de filer des sous au développement du jeu (argument souvent mis en avant, je suis assez dubitatif, s'il n'y avait pas le vaisseau en contrepartie je doute que la personne aurait filé gracieusement 300$ comme ça...)


Non c'est juste la TVA que tu récup pas en crédit, et c'est vers presque tout les vaisseaux avec des exception notamment ceux qui nécessiteraient de ne pas être trop courant dans le PU pour ne pas déséquilibrer le jeux dans l'univers persistant.

Non pas si je n'avais pas eu accés à qlqchose (AC+alpha+SQ42=40E, les 300+ que j'y est mis j(aurai pu les mettrent à l'époque kickstarter comme j'ai envisagé de le faire récemment pour un autre jeu), raison pour laquelle je n'ai backé que réçemment (je témoigne chacun ses raisons aprés)

----------


## Manu71

> Il n'y a sans doute pas qu'un facteur qui peut conduire à l'achat, je vois notamment :
> *- La volonté de filer des sous au développement du jeu (argument souvent mis en avant, je suis assez dubitatif, s'il n'y avait pas le vaisseau en contrepartie je doute que la personne aurait filé gracieusement 300$ comme ça...)*
>  - L'attrait pour ce modèle tout nouveau, tout shiny, dont les features différenciantes par rapport à l'existant sont bien mises en avant. Même s'il sera sûrement disponible dans le jeu, chaque vaisseau est plutôt spécialisé dans un rôle (marchand, guerre, piraterie...) qui peut correspondre à la fonction que le joueur veut prendre dès le début du jeu.
>  - L'objectif de le revendre plus cher sur le marché secondaire (ou l'assurance de pouvoir le faire en cas de besoin)
>  - L'effet d'émulation et de prestige au sein de la communauté. Quoi qu'on en dise, avoir un beau vaisseau cher, ça renvoie une image positive auprès de ses pairs - j'ai pas l'impression que c'est tant du pay2win à ce stade (la plupart des vaisseaux ne sont pas jouables) qu'une volonté d'intégration ou de "statut".


Je reviens sur le point que j'ai mis en gras. Et je suis assez dubitatif aussi...
Mettre des sous au début pour aider au développement du jeu, je comprends. Je serais éventuellement près à le faire aussi d'ailleurs (mais pour pas plus que ce que le jeu me coûterait si je l'achetais en version boite après sa sortie...une avance pour  un jeu auquel je crois, si vous voulez....).
Mais si j'ai bien compris:
Le jeu a récolté largement assez d'argent pour être développé, et ils continuent pourtant  à sortir régulièrement des vaisseaux.
Donc les gens qui les achètent maintenant n'aident plus au développement du jeu, celui-ci est garanti,...et même la notion de se faire plaisir est relative, vu que ledit vaisseau sera de toutes façons disponible pour tout le monde  à la fin....
On est pas dans une logique d'achat compulsif plutôt ?

----------


## Basique

Les messages deviennent un peu trop long ça me soule de les lire. Vous voulez pas revenir à un format "Un post une phrase" ? C'est généralement plus marrant à lire.

----------


## Lugmi

> Il n'y a sans doute pas qu'un facteur qui peut conduire à l'achat, je vois notamment :
>  - La volonté de filer des sous au développement du jeu (argument souvent mis en avant, je suis assez dubitatif, s'il n'y avait pas le vaisseau en contrepartie je doute que la personne aurait filé gracieusement 300$ comme ça...)
>  - L'attrait pour ce modèle tout nouveau, tout shiny, dont les features différenciantes par rapport à l'existant sont bien mises en avant. Même s'il sera sûrement disponible dans le jeu, chaque vaisseau est plutôt spécialisé dans un rôle (marchand, guerre, piraterie...) qui peut correspondre à la fonction que le joueur veut prendre dès le début du jeu.
>  - L'objectif de le revendre plus cher sur le marché secondaire (ou l'assurance de pouvoir le faire en cas de besoin)
>  - L'effet d'émulation et de prestige au sein de la communauté. Quoi qu'on en dise, avoir un beau vaisseau cher, ça renvoie une image positive auprès de ses pairs - j'ai pas l'impression que c'est tant du pay2win à ce stade (la plupart des vaisseaux ne sont pas jouables) qu'une volonté d'intégration ou de "statut".


J'aurai aussi rajouté la collectionnite. Ne jamais la sous estimer.

Au passage, le premier facteur est plus que bancal. 
A moins de vouloir dire que Derek Smart avait raison (et je ne pense pas que les fans de SC veulent lui donner le moindre crédit), SC est financé. Point. 
Si il y a toujours autant de vaisseaux en vente, et à un tel prix, c'est parce que c'est une poule aux œufs en platine sertis de diamants et qu'ils auraient tort de s'en priver. Si les joueurs veulent leur filer leur thune, pourquoi la refuser. Le funding de ces sept derniers mois, ça corresponds à environ 2.7M$ de rentrées mensuelles...

Acheter un vaisseau à 300$ lorsque le jeu n'a récolté que 50 000$, c'est contribuer à la réussite du kickstarter. Lorsque kickstarter est fini et a récolté 500 000$, c'est faire un pari sur l'avenir. 
Lorsqu'on a atteint les 100M$, c'est purement et simplement pour se faire plaisir et mettre ça sur le compte de la "contribution" est hypocrite.
Est-ce un mal ? Non, bien évidemment. Mais ne vous imaginez pas être un "contributeur" du jeu. Dans un free2play, on vous aurait appelé une baleine. 
Vous faites ce que vous voulez de votre argent. Ce n'est pas un jugement de valeur, juste une mise en perspective.


edit : grillé par manu71

----------


## Nanard421

Le space-sim ... jeu de niche qui n’intéresse personne et ne rapporte par d'argent  ::P:

----------


## Norochj

Ce topic, en plus d'être un distributeur à popcorn, réveille les véhémences des bannis du forum  ::ninja:: 




> *Envoyé par Anton*
> 
> Yop.
> 
> Les Patrouilleurs semblent prendre doucement mais sûrement leur vitesse de croisière et leur autonomie. Au vu des évènements de ces derniers jours sur CPC, battant leur plein actuellement, je me demande s'il n'est pas temps de couper définitivement le cordon. Avec un nom bien à nous sans aucune affiliation ni référence poussive.
> 
> Parce que là, quand même, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de conserver cette parenté et pire, de ramener des joueurs dans le giron du forum CPC comme c'est le cas pour pas mal des derniers intégré aux Patrouilleurs, quand on voit la position publique de la rédaction tant sur SC que nous-mêmes. Non seulement on se fait clairement désigner comme pigeons et imbéciles, mais en plus on en redemande en agissant, ou plutôt en ne réagissant pas, ainsi.
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous ?





> *Envoyé par Anton*
> 
> Moi je parle surtout, essentiellement, de l'identité.
> 
> Ca me dérange de faire hommage référentiel à CPC lolilol quand le rédacteur en chef nous chie dessus et s'en réjouis.
> Ca me dérange de, de facto, être assimilé à un CPC qui publiquement se positionne en pourfendeur de l'escroquerie Roberts et de la pyramide de Ponzi Star Citizen.
> Ca me dérange de me faire indirectement taxer d'imbécile, d'aveugle, d'idiot, voire de malade mental (cf le lien sur l'addiction posté là bas) par un journal et des forumeurs qui, sous prétexte de casser du fan de Star Citizen aveuglé, a choisit volontairement la prise de position négative plutôt que constructive ou même, délire, optimiste.
> Ca me dérange que des forumeurs nous fassent passer pour des illuminés quand leurs remarques, connaissances et réactions à l'actuelle alpha montrent qu'ils n'en connaissent en fait absolument rien du tout, mais par effet de groupe c'est nous qui passons pour "une secte".
> 
> ...





> *Envoyé par Anton*
> 
> Ce topic (là-bas) est une véritable mine d'or en matière de psychologie et autres troubles. Reposant principalement sur le "c'est celui qui le dit qui y est" et "je parle le premier, invalidant tout ce que tu pourrais répondre par la suite".
> 
> Exemple-type :
> 
>   Citation
> Le problème est d'arriver à déterminer qui, ici ou sur le topic du jeu, prends son pied en espérant que ça pète. Personne. Ou du moins pas directement.
> 
> ...

----------


## tenshu

> Le space-sim ... jeu de niche qui n’intéresse personne et ne rapporte par d'argent


EgoSoft disapprove

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce topic, en plus d'être un distributeur à popcorn, réveille les véhémences des bannis du forum


Bof, c'est Anton quoi...

----------


## Draxx

> Les messages deviennent un peu trop long ça me soule de les lire. Vous voulez pas revenir à un format "Un post une phrase" ? C'est généralement plus marrant à lire.


Ouais, les backers de SC sont de spigeons.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les backers de SC sont comme ceux qui votent écologique, des utopistes au grand cœur avec des étoiles brillantes au fond des yeux ! et j'en suis ...

----------


## beedees

En fait ce qui à l'air de surprendre c'est la relation à l'argent. "hypocrite","compulsif"... si je vois un mecs avec un maillot de foot PSG à 70E...bin je me dis rien. J'en ai absolument rien à foutre et jamais je ne mettrais une telle somme la dedans (j'aime le foot). 
Pourquoi voulez-vous qu'untel justifi ses dépenses ? vous pensez que ça va réveler une pratique malsaine de manipulation? découvrir que tous les backers passé 65 millions sont cons?
J'en ai eu envie, j'ai regardé lu etc..., j'ai filé mes thunes à CIG pour qu'il dvlp ce jeu du mieu possible. Je ne payerai pas un abonnements à un magazine dont je vais me mettre à douter de la véracité d'infos basiques, par exemple.

Merde je suis écolos aussi...   ::ninja::

----------


## nonothing

Ouais enfin toi t'as payé 300€ pour un vaisseau qui se fait TK toute les 5mn, t'es bizarre stout!

----------


## balinbalan

> EgoSoft disapprove
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bof, c'est Anton quoi...


Tout devient plus clair là.

----------


## Raymonde

> http://replygif.net/i/1112.gif
> 
> Ce topic, en plus d'être un distributeur à popcorn, réveille les véhémences des bannis du forum


Ahah énorme  :^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^: 

Je le savais purée qu'Anton était Array, je l'ai reconnu au premier post  :Cigare:

----------


## beedees

> Ouais enfin toi t'as payé 300€ pour un vaisseau qui se fait TK toute les 5mn, t'es bizarre stout!


Moin bizarre que de continuer à jouer avec ceux qui en sont responsables

----------


## lordsupra

> mais par effet de groupe c'est nous qui passons pour "une secte".


Ce passage est priceless.

----------


## Eloween

*Hey , Ivan sors un hors série à 40 euros ... Avec un poster double face de Roberts pour Troller un peu.

Vu comme ils s'enflamment ça va être Noël avant l'heure. 

* :Popcorn:

----------


## mp88

> *Hey , Ivan sors un hors série à 40 euros ... Avec un poster double face de Roberts pour Troller un peu.*


En pastille : «Les backers de SC font-ils le jeu du Front National ?»  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Puis tenté de débattre à propos de SC, et tout ce qui l'englobe, c'est comme un débat sur la religion ...

----------


## Raymonde

> En pastille : «Les backers de SC font-ils le jeu du Front National ?»




Tellement de butthurt 



Pétez un coup les mecs !

----------


## Lugmi

> En fait ce qui à l'air de surprendre c'est la relation à l'argent. "hypocrite","compulsif"... si je vois un mecs avec un maillot de foot PSG à 70E...bin je me dis rien. J'en ai absolument rien à foutre et jamais je ne mettrais une telle somme la dedans (j'aime le foot). 
> Pourquoi voulez-vous qu'untel justifi ses dépenses ? vous pensez que ça va réveler une pratique malsaine de manipulation? découvrir que tous les backers passé 65 millions sont cons?
> J'en ai eu envie, j'ai regarder lu etc..., j'ai filer mes thunes à CIG pour qu'il dvlp ce jeu du mieu possible. Je ne payerai pas un abonnements à un magazine dont je vais me mettre à douter de la véracité d'infos basiques, par exemple.
> 
> Merde je suis écolos aussi...


Le fait que les backers achètent des vaisseaux inutilisables (avant la sortie de l'alpha s'entends, je ne sais pas ce qui est pilotable pour l'instant) aussi cher laisse perplexe, mais c'est leur choix et je ne leur reproche pas de claquer leur pognon comme ils le veulent. 
S'ils tentent de présenter ça comme "une contribution au jeu et à son développement", je me moque, grassement ou intérieurement selon les cas, mais pas de l'achat initial, juste de la justification bancale.
S'ils se justifient pas... ben c'est leur choix. Je l'aurais pas fait, mais j'en fait qu'ils n'auraient jamais fait non plus. C'est la vie. 
Par exemple, le comportement de Yoggsothoth, même s'il me semble bien trop confiant selon mes critères, ne me choque pas le moins du monde (de ce que j'en ai lu, hein. Si ça se trouve, il éventre régulièrement des gens qu'il kidnappe et déguise en Derek Smart.  ::ninja:: ). Il croit très fort au jeu, mais reste lucide sur l'état actuel et les progrès à apporter à l'existant. C'est tout à fait louable.
Pour imager, il porte des lunettes roses en forme de coeur lorsqu'il regarde l'avenir, mais sait les enlever pour observer le présent. Et c'est tout à son honneur.
(mon RIB arrivera pour le paiement, Yogg)

Par contre, le comportement des devs est déjà plus critiquable. 
Qu'ils laissent les "premiers" vaisseaux en vente, par soucis d'égalité entre les anciens et les nouveaux ne me choque pas, et je trouve ça limite sain.
Qu'ils en mettent sans cesse de nouveaux en vente, en plus inutilisables pour une durée indéfinie, avec par dessus tout ça un jeu déjà financé, là je tique.
Quand en plus le produit fini est loin de pointer le bout de son nez, j'ai encore plus de mal.

----------


## beedees

> Pétez un coup les mecs !


Avec modération... c'est dangereux pour la planéte  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Le fait que les backers achètent des vaisseaux inutilisables (avant la sortie de l'alpha s'entends, je ne sais pas ce qui est pilotable pour l'instant) aussi cher laisse perplexe, mais c'est leur choix et je ne leur reproche pas de claquer leur pognon comme ils le veulent. 
> S'ils tentent de présenter ça comme "une contribution au jeu et à son développement", je me moquerais, grassement ou intérieurement selon les cas, mais pas de l'achat initial, juste de la justification bancale.
> S'ils se justifient pas... ben c'est leur choix. Je l'aurais pas fait, mais j'en fait qu'ils n'auraient jamais fait non plus. C'est la vie. 
> Par exemple, le comportement de Yoggsothoth, même s'il me semble bien trop confiant selon mes critères, ne me choque pas le moins du monde (de ce que j'en ai lu, hein. Si ça se trouve, il éventre régulièrement des gens qu'il kidnappe et déguise en Derek Smart. ). Il croit très fort au jeu, mais reste lucide sur l'état actuel et les progrès à apporter à l'existant. C'est tout à fait louable.
> Pour imager, il porte des lunettes roses en forme de coeur lorsqu'il regarde l'avenir, mais sait les enlever pour observer le présent. Et c'est tout à son honneur.
> (mon RIB arrivera pour le paiement, Yogg)
> 
> Par contre, le comportement des devs est déjà plus critiquable. 
> Qu'ils laissent les "premiers" vaisseaux en vente, par soucis d'égalité entre les anciens et les nouveaux ne me choque pas, et je trouve ça limite sain.
> ...



Tu m'as mis à nu !

----------


## Cheshire

> En fait ce qui à l'air de surprendre c'est la relation à l'argent. "hypocrite","compulsif"... si je vois un mecs avec un maillot de foot PSG à 70E...bin je me dis rien. J'en ai absolument rien à foutre et jamais je ne mettrais une telle somme la dedans (j'aime le foot). 
> Pourquoi voulez-vous qu'untel justifi ses dépenses ? vous pensez que ça va réveler une pratique malsaine de manipulation? découvrir que tous les backers passé 65 millions sont cons?
> J'en ai eu envie, j'ai regarder lu etc..., j'ai filer mes thunes à CIG pour qu'il dvlp ce jeu du mieu possible. Je ne payerai pas un abonnements à un magazine dont je vais me mettre à douter de la véracité d'infos basiques, par exemple.


Il y a quand même quelques points gênants.

Le premier, c'est la question du réel consentement. Ce n'est pas parce que les gens donnent volontairement qu'il n'y a rien à objecter - sinon on accepte sans rien dire les nigerian scams et les donations aux sectes. Dans le cas de Star Citizen, on voit quand même des techniques assez moches pour continuer à récupérer de l'argent. Est-ce que tous ceux qui ont régulièrement remis au pot auraient mis autant dès le début si on leur avait dit qu'il y avait besoin de 100 millions de $ pour développer le jeu, ou est-ce que le syndrôme du coût irrécupérable ne vient pas troubler un peu ce libre et informé consentement ?

La deuxième, c'est l'impact que peut avoir ce mode de développement même en-dehors des frontières de Star Citizen. Un effondrement d'un projet de la taille de Star Citizen, ou même un résultat pas à la hauteur des attentes, on peut légitimement craindre que ça ne conduise à une sérieuse remise en question (libre ou imposée par la règlementation) du modèle de crowdfunding, qui a permis par ailleurs à de très sympathiques projets d'émerger.
Et indépendamment du succès ou non du jeu, on peut avoir envie de manifester son désaccord envers des méthodes commerciales (vendre des années à l'avance des concept ships à plusieurs centaines de $...) qu'on ne souhaite pas voir se diffuser - personne ne s'offusque de voir des gens critiquer un jeu pay2win (je ne dis pas que Star Citizen en est, c'est pour la comparaison), même s'ils n'y jouent pas, et même si le jeu est bien.

----------


## Orhin

Monsieur,

Je vous prie de cesser de poster intelligemment, vous participez dangereusement à la non-golerie de ce topic.

Cordialement, tofu.

----------


## Cheshire

> *Hey , Ivan sors un hors série à 40 euros ... Avec un poster double face de Roberts pour Troller un peu.
> 
> Vu comme ils s'enflamment ça va être Noël avant l'heure. 
> 
> *


 N'empêche, je suis sûr qu'il y aurait vraiment de quoi tenir un hors-série complet en parlant du développement de Star Citizen, du parcours de Chris Robert, de l'histoire des space sims, des pratiques commerciales de CIG, de l'économie du marché secondaire, de la communauté Star Citizen, des polémiques avec Derek Smart et The Escapist... 

Spoiler Alert! 


et peut-être du contenu du jeu lui-même, s'il reste de la place  ::ninja:: 







> Monsieur,
> 
> Je vous prie de cesser de poster intelligemment, vous participez dangereusement à la non-golerie de ce topic.
> 
> Cordialement, tofu.


Le retour de la golerie !

(oui, c'est gratuit et pas forcément juste envers le jeu, mais c'est drôle. La prochaine fois je linke vers la critique de Star Citizen par Vox 'Gamergate&Rabid puppies' Day pour aider le topic à racler le fond  ::ninja:: )

----------


## mp88

> ...


Je serais bien curieux de savoir en quoi mon message comportait de la rage ou de l'aigreur.

----------


## Max_well

> Il y a quand même quelques points gênants.
> 
> Le premier, c'est la question du réel consentement. Ce n'est pas parce que les gens donnent volontairement qu'il n'y a rien à objecter - sinon on accepte sans rien dire les nigerian scams et les donations aux sectes. Dans le cas de Star Citizen, on voit quand même des techniques assez moches pour continuer à récupérer de l'argent. Est-ce que tous ceux qui ont régulièrement remis au pot auraient mis autant dès le début si on leur avait dit qu'il y avait besoin de 100 millions de $ pour développer le jeu, ou est-ce que le syndrôme du coût irrécupérable ne vient pas troubler un peu ce libre et informé consentement ?
> 
> La deuxième, c'est l'impact que peut avoir ce mode de développement même en-dehors des frontières de Star Citizen. Un effondrement d'un projet de la taille de Star Citizen, ou même un résultat pas à la hauteur des attentes, on peut légitimement craindre que ça ne conduise à une sérieuse remise en question (libre ou imposée par la règlementation) du modèle de crowdfunding, qui a permis par ailleurs à de très sympathiques projets d'émerger.
> Et indépendamment du succès ou non du jeu, on peut avoir envie de manifester son désaccord envers des méthodes commerciales (vendre des années à l'avance des concept ships à plusieurs centaines de $...) qu'on ne souhaite pas voir se diffuser - personne ne s'offusque de voir des gens critiquer un jeu pay2win (je ne dis pas que Star Citizen en est, c'est pour la comparaison), même s'ils n'y jouent pas, et même si le jeu est bien.


Surtout qu'étant donné qu'ils ont plus que financé le développement, quelles raisons peut les amener de continuer à en vendre ?
Ils pourraient tout aussi bien développer et vendre les nouveaux vaisseaux une fois le jeu fini.

----------


## Lugmi

> Tu m'as mis à nu !
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...26d9fac9c0.jpg


 ::wub:: 
Et tu éventres vraiment des gens ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Surtout qu'étant donné qu'ils ont plus que financé le développement, quelles raisons peut les amener de continuer à en vendre ?
> Ils pourraient tout aussi bien développer et vendre les nouveaux vaisseaux une fois le jeu fini.


D'un point de vue égalité entre les joueurs, je comprends qu'on laisse accès aux même opportunités d'achat aux nouveaux qu'aux premiers. Tout comme je comprendrais tout à fait le choix inverse, pour "remercier" les early backers de leur confiance.
Après, je suis conscient qu'il leur faut une source de revenu, malgré le (voire surtout au vu du) "retard" sur le planning. Ils ont vu grand, trop à mon avis, et ont besoin de plus de temps que prévu pour faire ce qu'ils ont promis. Et donc de thunes qui rentrent régulièrement.
C'est la façon de faire qui me gène. Ils ont une machine à billets, et sont en train de l'exploiter pied au plancher.

Et merci à Anton (si ces messages sont bien réels, la flemme de chercher) de se couler de son plein gré dans le moule de l'apprenti gourou que je décrivais dans mon premier message.
Refus et diabolisation de l'idée de l'autre, repli communautaire sans attaches avec le reste du monde. Bien joué mec, t'as les bases.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Et tu éventres vraiment des gens ?


Seulement les soirs de pleine lune !

----------


## the_wamburger

Lire les messages d'Anton :




Assez ouphe hein.

----------


## Tilt

Salut. .
Question sérieuse. 
Vous pensez pas qu'un gars qui a acheté un pack de vaisseau bien cher entre hier et avant. .....

Ben au final d'ici que le jeu sorte il sera lassé du projet et sera passé à autre chose et ne jouera même pas au jeu  ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Arrête de parler de moi comme ça.

----------


## nonothing

C'est très probable, si un autre space sim sort entretemps et que le gars en question le trouve mieux. J'ai backé il y a 3 ans et je ne me suis plus intéressé au jeu jusqu'à il y a 1 mois ou 2, parce que je ne voulais pas rester à baver pendant des années. Là j'y joue tant que je prends mon pied et qu'il y a d'autres joueurs qui contribuent au plaisir (dédicace à la secte des patrouilleurs!). Après vu que le contenu est limité pour le moment, je pense que je ferai une nouvelle pause jusqu'à la sortie de la campagne solo.

----------


## Molina

> En fait ce qui à l'air de surprendre c'est la relation à l'argent. "hypocrite","compulsif"... si je vois un mecs avec un maillot de foot PSG à 70E...bin je me dis rien. J'en ai absolument rien à foutre et jamais je ne mettrais une telle somme la dedans (j'aime le foot). 
> Pourquoi voulez-vous qu'untel justifi ses dépenses ? vous pensez que ça va réveler une pratique malsaine de manipulation? découvrir que tous les backers passé 65 millions sont cons?
> J'en ai eu envie, j'ai regardé lu etc..., j'ai filé mes thunes à CIG pour qu'il dvlp ce jeu du mieu possible. Je ne payerai pas un abonnements à un magazine dont je vais me mettre à douter de la véracité d'infos basiques, par exemple.
> 
> Merde je suis écolos aussi...


C'est surtout que ça interroge. Les mecs récoltent plus qu'une start up en pharmacie, basé sur du rien, et ce projet est leur premier projet... et il est d'une ampleur monstre. 

Je sais pas, ça me parait légitime de se poser des questions sur ce phénomène...

----------


## nonothing

> C'est surtout que ça interroge. Les mecs récoltent plus qu'une start up en pharmacie, basé sur du rien, et ce projet est leur premier projet... et il est d'une ampleur monstre. 
> 
> Je sais pas, ça me parait légitime de se poser des questions sur ce phénomène...


De base c'était basé sur une démo technique plutôt impressionnante (c'est ce qu'avait dit CPC à l'époque si je me souviens bien) montrée à la GamesCon il me semble. Depuis, c'est basé sur les "échantillons" de jeu qu'ils mettent en accès pour les backers (et parfois pour tout le monde), donc ce n'est pas vraiment du "rien". Ensuite, ce projet est le premier projet de la boîte, mais dedans on compte entre autres des vétérans du space sim et des anciens de Crytek.

Pour l'ampleur, je suis tout à fait d'accord et c'est pas étranger au succès de la campagne à ses débuts je pense. Dire aux gens "t'inquiète, ça, ça, ça et ça tu croyais que c'était impossible de les mettre dans un jeu mais nous on peut, on a déjà commencé" ça vend du rêve et, perso, ça m'a donné envie de parier dessus (à la hauteur de mes moyens).

Ensuite c'est vrai que dès que quelqu'un demande à Chris Roberts "et ça, t'en as pas parlé mais ça sera possible de le faire?" le type répond "mais bien sûr!", à mes oreilles ça sonne un peu comme du "j'y avais jamais pensé, je sais pas du tout comment on peut gérer ça, mais ça a l'air cool alors on va le faire" et ça ne rassure pas sur la durée du développement.

Concernant les pratiques commerciales, je pense ne pas être le seul à être mal à l'aise vis à vis de l'attitude de CIG. Je les trouve un peu gonflés de vendre des vaisseaux (surtout quand ils n'existent pas encore) à de tels prix. Après j'ai jamais été dans leur situation où une horde de types me courent après pour me filer du blé, je sais pas comment je réagirai. La seule attitude que je trouve censée c'est celle d'Alpha Cast et de bien d'autres qui, à chaque présentation de vaisseau, déconseille de l'acheter avec du vrai pognon.

Enfin, sur l'attitude des fans (la mienne en tout cas): Ce jeu me fait rêver comme aucun autre depuis que j'ai lu le test d'Ultima Online dans Joystick. J'ai mis mon fric dedans, j'y joue, mais même si je trouve le contenu prometteur, je dois bien reconnaitre que pour l'instant y a pas grand chose à faire. Donc en attendant, les batailles intergalactiques, ça se passe surtout sur les forums  ::):

----------


## Shamanix

Houputaing ! J'avais louper ce topic ! ^^

Ca sent le pop-corn chaud et la crotte de troll  ::P: 

Edit: Regardez tous ces beaux vaisseaux que j'ai acheter avec du VRAIS argent:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

8 pages sur le teasing d'un dossier qui sort dans 1 mois.

Ivan  :Cigare:

----------


## Don tatayet

> Moin bizarre que de continuer à jouer avec ceux qui en sont responsables


ecolo-responsable (c'est mieux)
et vu l'engouement du topic, ça attire le chaland, des jeux avec un tel shitstorm quand tu ressors un article (et encore il est pas encore ressorti)... ça donne envie  :Bave: 

@Tilt  ::P: arais que le gars peux le revendre (et pas à des farmers chinois) à des vrais gens, en prenant un bénef si possible ... pour un vaisseau qui est à l'état de projet, d'après ce que j'ai lu ici, c'est possible. J'adore l'humanité ^^

----------


## nonothing

Don Tatayet fais pas gaffe à beedees, le mec joue en escadrille avec des pilotes alcoolos et après il s'étonne des dommages collatéraux!
Et Shamanix, quand on est un sale prolo sans Javelin, on fait profil bas  :haha:

----------


## Shamanix

> Don Tatayet fais pas gaffe à beedees, le mec joue en escadrille avec des pilotes alcoolos et après il s'étonne des dommages collatéraux!
> Et Shamanix, quand on est un sale prolo sans Javelin, on fait profil bas


Hé hé ! A 50 piges, si t'a pas ton Javelin, t'a raté t'a vie  ::ninja::   :Popcorn:

----------


## SqueletteRouge

A 50 piges vous aurez peut-être le jeu fini.  ::trollface::

----------


## Shamanix

> Lire les messages d'Anton :
> 
> http://i.giphy.com/HuG4jDKo38YJW.gif
> 
> 
> Assez ouphe hein.


Coucou Wam ! T'a retrouvé mon auberge ? ^^ (Private joke inside)  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ca sent le pop-corn chaud et la crotte de troll


Mais pas que.

Il y a aussi quelques interventions super intéressantes y compris de backers de SC (genre Nono justement). Comme quoi on peut aussi discuter entre gens civilisés  ::o: .

----------


## Shamanix

> Mais pas que.
> 
> Il y a aussi quelques interventions super intéressantes y compris de backers de SC (genre Nono justement). Comme quoi on peut aussi discuter entre gens civilisés .


T'a le lien ? (Po envie de me taper les 8 pages).

----------


## Don tatayet

Discuter avec des gens civilisés sur ce topic, non mais tu veux tuer le commerce ?
Assassin de topic à trolls !

----------


## nonothing

Alors dans un autre contexte, j'aurai très bien pris qu'on me considère comme civilisé. Sur ce thread, c'est ptet une insulte camouflée  :;): 
Pis t'façons j'avais pas encore commencé l'apéro. Unleash the kraken!

----------


## mgremont

> C'est surtout que ça interroge. Les mecs récoltent plus qu'une start up en pharmacie, basé sur du rien, et ce projet est leur premier projet... et il est d'une ampleur monstre. 
> 
> Je sais pas, ça me parait légitime de se poser des questions sur ce phénomène...


Il y a de nombreux facteurs qui explique la réussite du Kickstarter selon moi:
-Chris Roberts a joué sur sa notoriété et celle de son frère, ils ont quand même fais les Wing Commander, Starlancer et Freelancer qui sont tout les 3 des space sim très très réputés et qui ont marqués les esprits de certain joueurs.
-Le retour d'un genre abandonnée depuis des années et en plus être le premier (ou l'un des premiers) jeu d'envergure de ce genre à se présenter sur Kickstarter.
-C'était la période faste de Kickstarter (enfin je crois)

La suite s'est faite à coup de marketing virale, de bouche à oreille, de présentation de vaisseaux nickel avec les pub qui vont bien et surtout la vente du rêve.




> Houputaing ! J'avais louper ce topic ! ^^
> 
> Ca sent le pop-corn chaud et la crotte de troll 
> 
> Edit: Regardez tous ces beaux vaisseaux que j'ai acheter avec du VRAIS argent:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/675...e812c9c043.jpg


Je suis pas sûr que ce soit super constructif.

----------


## Shamanix

> Je suis pas sûr que ce soit super constructif.


Non, en effet ^^

----------


## Roland Flure

> 8 pages sur le teasing d'un dossier qui sort dans 1 mois.
> 
> Ivan


Ce jeu est plus clivant qu'une discussion politique/religion un soir de réveillon en famille  ::O:  Plus je vois ce genre de réactions, plus j'en viens à souhaiter une fermeture du forum.

----------


## nonothing

Pourquoi? C'est un topic à troll, tant mieux s'il atteint son but.

----------


## rackboy

Super et? Pourquoi reposter ça? Pub? Reconnaissance de s'être planté? Bref...

----------


## Charlouf le ouf

cet article, est le meilleur que j'ai jamais lu, sur CPC, de toute ma vie, du monde entier, parcontre soban, lui il est content.

----------


## Anonyme220622

> *Hey , Ivan sors un hors série à 40 euros ... Avec un poster double face de Roberts pour Troller un peu.
> 
> Vu comme ils s'enflamment ça va être Noël avant l'heure. 
> 
> *


Tu parle du HS Star Wars à 7€ avec des doubles pages de pubs entrecoupées de pubs ?  :tired: 

Sinon, le contenu est pas mal hein.

----------


## Don tatayet

> Ce jeu est plus clivant qu'une discussion politique/religion un soir de réveillon en famille  Plus je vois ce genre de réactions, plus j'en viens à souhaiter une fermeture du forum.


Roland voit les fêtes approcher, le stress monte, ça va aller (ou pas ^^)
Et globalement je trouves que ça va encore ... et suis déçu :-p

----------


## Anonyme866

> Je suis allé faire un tour rapide sur Google, apparemment ils font du cas par cas pour les remboursements, vu que ce n'est pas prévu dans leurs conditions générales.
> Donc Solkan, je suis curieux : c'est juste comme Jeckhyl l'a dit, tu parles juste de ta participation au topic ? Et si tu as demandé et obtenu un remboursement, tu as argumenté comment ? Parce que perso, à leur place, si quelqu'un me dit "je ne pensais pas que ça risquerait d'être un tel gouffre à temps", je ne prendrais pas ça pour une raison valable.


Je le savais déjà, mais j'ai fini par réviser mes priorité en fonction de divers évènements.

J'ai fait des lots et ai revendu sur eBay au prix d'achat. Il y a eu quelques enchères qui ont compensé les frais d'annonce et de vente. J'ai fini à l'équilibre, sans rien gagner ni perdre, ce que je voulais. Mes vaisseaux avaient été pris lorsque l'assurance à vie était encore disponible, ce qui a aidé. Une fois la vente eBay achevée, le transfert s'effectuait de compte à compte sur le site du jeu.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ce jeu est plus clivant qu'une discussion politique/religion un soir de réveillon en famille  Plus je vois ce genre de réactions, plus j'en viens à souhaiter une fermeture du forum.


T'es dur quand même, il est plutôt soft ce topic dans l'ensemble. Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'ai vu pas mal d'autres topics sur SC (en-dehors du forum CPC)  ::ninja:: 

 Edit : En fait suffit que je poste ça pour que ça dérape sur CPC aussi en fait  ::O:  Sérieux, les gens, des menaces physiques à peine voilées, non, quoi, non non non.

----------


## finstern

De toutes façons, le dossier sc intéressera qui ?

Ceux qui veulent pas le jeu, voir estiment que c'est carrément une arnaque vont le prendre pour se foutre de la gueule du projet, il y en a tant que cela ? Bah, ils font ce qu'ils veulent de leurs sous  ::trollface:: 

Et ceux qui ont déjà le jeu vont le prendre pour rigoler, ça vaut l'achat de picsou magasine j'imagine.. parce que niveau info, c'est pas gagné je crois, ya rien à leur apprendre, et eux aussi ont déjà prouvé qu'ils font ce qu'ils veulent de leurs sous.. de toutes façons, c'est moi le maitre du monde  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça va intéresser les indécis comme moi je suppose  ::P: .

----------


## Orhin

> Ça va intéresser les indécis


C'pas très pratique pour le roleplay 1D6.

----------


## Shamanix

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai hâte de lire le dossier quand même.

----------


## Nirm

> Et ceux qui ont déjà le jeu


Donc il est fini et sorti?
Put*** on comprend rien à ces histoires sérieux.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Je le savais déjà, mais j'ai fini par réviser mes priorité en fonction de divers évènements.
> 
> J'ai fait des lots et ai revendu sur eBay au prix d'achat. Il y a eu quelques enchères qui ont compensé les frais d'annonce et de vente. J'ai fini à l'équilibre, sans rien gagner ni perdre, ce que je voulais. Mes vaisseaux avaient été pris lorsque l'assurance à vie était encore disponible, ce qui a aidé. Une fois la vente eBay achevée, le transfert s'effectuait de compte à compte sur le site du jeu.


OK, merci pour les infos !




> De toutes façons, le dossier sc intéressera qui ?


Moi par exemple : pas intéressé du tout par le jeu (pour le moment, d'ici sa sortie on verra), mais curieux de voir comment se passe un évènement majeur dans le domaine du jeu vidéo, faire un point d'étape sur ce projet gargantuesque, et voir les conséquences qu'il aura sur le jeu vidéo (crowdfunding, techniques marketing, etc.).

----------


## Shamanix

> Donc il est fini et sorti?
> Put*** on comprend rien à ces histoires sérieux.


Nan, il est en alpha actuellement, je pense que par "ceux qui ont déjà le jeu" il voulais dire: Ceux qui ont un package et qui du coup on accès a l'alpha.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Et ceux qui ont déjà le jeu vont le prendre pour rigoler, ça vaut l'achat de picsou magasine j'imagine..


Picsou Magazine c'est guénial et t'as l'assurance que dans 80% des magajines t'as du Barks ou du Don Rosa, donc tu sais que c'est de la qualité d'avance, contrairement à Star Citizen où t'espères que t'as pas juste acheté 300E un modèle 3D fait sous CryEngine.  ::trollface:: 

:relancededeux:

----------


## keulz

Oh putain, le topic du butthurt !!!  ::wub:: 
 :Bave: 



> Le père Roberts aura eu au moins un avantage ... Relancer la presse vidéo-ludique (enfin à minima ses forum)


Qu'il n'aura pas autant relancé que d'autres secteurs, surtout celui des pommades : 



 ::wub::

----------


## Nirm

> Nan, il est en alpha actuellement, je pense que par "ceux qui ont déjà le jeu" il voulais dire: Ceux qui ont un package et qui du coup on accès a l'alpha.


Ah oui, la fameuse alpha 2.0
Et les premiers retours (enfin, ceux avec un minimum d'objectivité) sont comment?

----------


## keulz

Tiens, question, les 100 millions de financement obtenus incluent-ils les packs de vaisseaux/bidules précommandés ?




> Ah oui, la fameuse alpha 2.0
> Et les premiers retours (enfin, ceux avec un minimum d'objectivité) sont comment?





> Ah, ça a crashé.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Ah oui, la fameuse alpha 2.0
> Et les premiers retours (enfin, ceux avec un minimum d'objectivité) sont comment?


 En gros ils disent que c'est (très) beau et prometteur, mais très (très) buggué et limité pour le moment.




> Tiens, question, les 100 millions de financement  obtenus incluent-ils les packs de vaisseaux/bidules précommandés ?


Oui, bien sûr. Si le jeu ne comptait que 45$/compte, ils en seraient à moitié moins vu qu'il y a 1 million de comptes.

----------


## smokytoks

En version TLDR : c'est cool mais ça reste plutôt instable...

----------


## nonothing

Désolé mais je sens que ça va être difficile de remplir tes critères d'objectivité, sachant que ceux qui y jouent ont backé le jeu ou, pour ceux qui ont profité de l'offre gratos qui s'est terminée hier, ont au moins fait l'effort de le télécharger.

Edit: Oui Keulz, c'est inclus.
Re-edit: désolé pour le ton trop sec de début de message, je sais pas si c'est ce que Nirm cherchait donc vaut mieux partir du principe que non. Sinon je suis d'accord avec les autres réponses.

----------


## Shamanix

Bah ça crash beaucoup (surtout coté serveurs j'ai l'impression) et il y'a pas mal de bugs.
Apres c'est techniquement impressionant de voir ce qu'ils ont réussit a faire avec le Cryengine, surtout les grilles physiques locales a l'intérieurs des vaisseaux et la taille de la map (pourtant loin de la taille finale d'un système stellaire).

Bref, même avec le faible contenu actuel, il y'a déja moyen de bien s’amuser en multi (quand ça marche ^^), et puis les gars de CIG ont déja prouvé qu'ils pouvais passer d'une version truffer de bugs et super instable a un truc correcte par le passer (les début du module dogfight), so je pense qu'il va falloir attendre 1 ou 2 patchs pour juger correctement la bestiole, mais c'est clairement prometteur.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ah oui, la fameuse alpha 2.0
> Et les premiers retours (enfin, ceux avec un minimum d'objectivité) sont comment?


N'ouvre surtout pas cette porte.
Surtout pas.

----------


## Shamanix

> N'ouvre surtout pas cette porte.
> Surtout pas.
> http://www.metal-archives.com/images/2/5/6/0/2560.jpg


Vous qui entrez ici abandonnez tout espoirs ? ^^

Edit: J'avais pas vu le GIF Jack Burton  ::P:

----------


## Nirm

> En gros ils disent que c'est (très) beau et prometteur, mais très (très) buggué et limité pour le moment.





> En version TLDR : c'est cool mais ça reste plutôt instable...


Merci.





> Désolé mais je sens que ça va être difficile de remplir tes critères d'objectivité, sachant que ceux qui y jouent ont backé le jeu ou, pour ceux qui ont profité de l'offre gratos qui s'est terminée hier, ont au moins fait l'effort de le télécharger.
> 
> Re-edit: désolé pour le ton trop sec de début de message, je sais pas si c'est ce que Nirm cherchait donc vaut mieux partir du principe que non. Sinon je suis d'accord avec les autres réponses.


Je n'ai rien perdu.  ::): 

Et merci



> Bah ça crash beaucoup (surtout coté serveurs j'ai l'impression) et il y'a pas mal de bugs.
> Apres c'est techniquement impressionant de voir ce qu'ils ont réussit a faire avec le Cryengine, surtout les grilles physiques locales a l'intérieurs des vaisseaux et la taille de la map (pourtant loin de la taille finale d'un système stellaire).
> 
> Bref, même avec le faible contenu actuel, il y'a déja moyen de bien s’amuser en multi (quand ça marche ^^), et puis les gars de CIG ont déja prouvé qu'ils pouvais passer d'une version truffer de bugs et super instable a un truc correcte par le passer (les début du module dogfight), so je pense qu'il va falloir attendre 1 ou 2 patchs pour juger correctement la bestiole, mais c'est clairement prometteur.


Donc prometteur quand ça tourne, mais c'est "normal" depuis le temps qu'ils le peaufinent et vu l'investissement (au sens large).






> N'ouvre surtout pas cette porte.
> Surtout pas.


Aucun risque de la passer cette porte.
Je préfère acheter des jeux vidéos, pour les paris, ParionsSport me suffit et j'évite de mélanger les genres.  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni



----------


## Orhin

> Et les premiers retours (enfin, ceux avec un minimum d'objectivité) sont comment?


Les retours Windows sont très bons.

----------


## Cheshire

> Les retours Windows sont très bons.


 :^_^:

----------


## finstern

Quand ça marche c'est le panard géant, sinon c'est le serveur full ou le retour bureau au chargement. J'ai l'impression que ça se passe surtout aux heures de pointes les retours bureau, parce que lundi soir minus le tchat qui était un peu en rade, on était 3 ou 4 à se balader pendant 2h ou plus, à faire plein de truc, à déconner explorer, se faire tuer par des pirates en ambuscade (ou plus souvent des joueurs en ambuscade, quand c'est carrément pas un détournement de vol avec un passager clandestin dans ton gros vaisseau qui vient te mettre un flingue sous la truffe alors que tu pilotais peinard dans l'espace).

Comme souvent avec un alpha, le jeu est très sensible et si t'as pas une bonne connexion c'est assez frustrant de re télécharger tout à chaque nouveau patch (c'est en train de s'améliorer sur ce point d'ailleurs), et il faut faire particulièrement attention aux fichiers corrompus et autres petites joyeusetés.

A celui qui se posait la question : non le jeu n'est pas sorti, la partie solo (squadron 42 premier épisode) sort courant 2016, la partie mmo (star citizen) sort en 2017 (sans précision donc ça peut être dans un peu plus d'un an ou carrément dans 2 ans, j'espère qu'ils préciseront pas histoire d'éviter les shitstorm passés).
Je disais "à ceux qui ont le jeu" en faisant référence à ceux qui ont acheté le jeu (d'avance, ou crowdfunding si tu préfères, sans entrer dans les considérations métaphysiques dont on se contrefiche  ::):  ), qui ont effectivement accès à l'alpha test en cours (le fameux Live, aujourd'hui en 2.0 .. peut être en 2.1 avant le nouvel an .. on va éviter de prendre les paris  ::P:  ) et peuvent donc tester :
-Le mode univers sandbox de démo disponible (un petit système avec quelques quêtes, des flics, des pirates, des vaisseaux, des stations essence/garage, etc..)
-Une démo d'un quartier de ville sur une planête où on peut se balader (et avec la 2.1 on devrait pouvoir "acheter" des fringues, en monnaie in game hein)
-Le simulateur de vol (disponible depuis plus d'un an) où on peut prendre des cours de vol, voler librement seul ou à plusieurs, faire des courses seul ou à plusieurs, faire du pve coopératif (seul ou à plusieurs), faire du pvp (manifestement à plusieurs  :;):  )
-Visiter les maquettes virtuelles grandeur nature de la plupart des vaisseaux (du moins ceux "achetés") dans différents hangars (il y en a 4 ou 5 différents, ça vient avec les pack achetés, voir achat unitaire .. et ça sera le repaire de base une fois le mmo sorti)

Les "mini jeux" de course pve ou pvp disponibles dans le simulateur fonctionnent très bien et donnent lieu à des bastons endiablées .. honnêtement on trouve pareil dans beaucoup de jeux du commerce en terme de "contenu".

Précisons qu'il n'est à aucun moment imposé d'acheter quoi que ce soit d'autre que le pack de base, qui pour l'instant correspond pour une 40aine d'euros à 2 jeux à venir : Squadron 42 (un jeu solo style wing commander qui sortira en 2016), et Star Citizen (un mmospacesim sandbox, je dis pas rpg car les personnages n'ont pas de "caractéristiques" prévues en dehors d'un niveau de réputation)

Voila j'espère avoir fait le point et répondu aux questions, en dépit du thème trollesque du topic (comment ça je suis hors sujet ?  ::(:  )

----------


## Shamanix

@Nirm:



> Donc prometteur quand ça tourne, mais c'est "normal" depuis le temps qu'ils le peaufinent et vu l'investissement (au sens large).


Ils sont tres loins du peaufinage justement.
Le truc c'est que vu l'ambition du projet la phase de préprod a été fort longue et ils ont vraiment attaquer le gras du dévellopement que cette année, les peaufinages ce sera pour la phase beta, la je pense que pour 2016 ils vont surtout ajouter du contenu a l'univers perssistant (a commencer par la perssistance, justement ^^) et a nous sortir la campagne solo.

----------


## Grhyll

J'abandonne mon espoir de lire le topic en entier, au début ça allait, mais là quatre pages créées depuis hier après-midi, c'est plus possible '_'

----------


## noryac

On peut pas à la fois gueuler sur la politique des dlc et des seasons pass et approuver la politique economique de star citizen.
Je trouve plutot sain qu'un journal independant envoie ce genre de messages a des joueurs.
Comme cela est dit dans l'article, je ne comprends pas comment on peut approuver la vente de contenus virtuels à 300 $. Bref je prend plutot ça comme un article invitant les joueurs completement subjugués par le marketing de SC à ne pas craquer pour du contenu qui ne le vaut pas comme des vaisseaux à plusieurs centaines de dollars...

----------


## Nirm

> A celui qui se posait la question : non le jeu n'est pas sorti, la partie solo (squadron 42 premier épisode) sort courant 2016, la partie mmo (star citizen) sort en 2017 (sans précision donc ça peut être dans un peu plus d'un an ou carrément dans 2 ans, j'espère qu'ils préciseront pas histoire d'éviter les shitstorm passés).





> @Nirm:
> Ils sont tres loins du peaufinage justement.
> Le truc c'est que vu l'ambition du projet la phase de préprod a été fort longue et ils ont vraiment attaquer le gras du dévellopement que cette année, les peaufinages ce sera pour la phase beta, la je pense que pour 2016 ils vont surtout ajouter du contenu a l'univers perssistant (a commencer par la perssistance, justement ^^) et a nous sortir la campagne solo.


 Merci pour les précisions.
Ça explique quand même les vannes et autres (mauvais) trolls, c'est de bonne guerre au final.





> Je disais "à ceux qui ont le jeu" en faisant référence à ceux qui ont acheté le jeu (d'avance, ou crowdfunding si tu préfères, sans entrer dans les considérations métaphysiques dont on se contrefiche  )


 Je faisais un bon mot (enfin j'essayais) sur les termes acheter/avoir plutôt que "financer".  :;):

----------


## the_wamburger

> Apres c'est techniquement impressionant de voir ce qu'ils ont réussit a faire avec le Cryengine, surtout les grilles physiques locales a l'intérieurs des vaisseaux et la taille de la map (pourtant loin de la taille finale d'un système stellaire).


Mec, c'est le CryEngine, avec les galères qu'a essuyées CryTek dans les 2 dernières années (pour rappel y'a un bout où des salaires n'étaient pas versés, avant une supposée participation par Amazon), ils ont dû mettre de très gros espoirs sur un projet aussi high-profile que Star Citizen, et donc faire un max pour faciliter le boulot de RSI.

Enfin c'est des conjectures, hein, la seule chose qu'on sait c'est que pour l'instant c'est beau.  ::trollface::

----------


## Raymonde

> @Nirm:
> 
> 
> Ils sont tres loins du peaufinage justement.
> Le truc c'est que vu l'ambition du projet la phase de préprod a été fort longue et ils ont vraiment attaquer le gras du dévellopement que cette année, les peaufinages ce sera pour la phase beta, la je pense que pour 2016 ils vont surtout ajouter du contenu a l'univers perssistant (a commencer par la perssistance, justement ^^) et a nous sortir la campagne solo.

----------


## Alab

Ce topic.  :Emo: 

Les réactions outragées me rappellent celles suite à l'article de GMB sur second life. On retrouvait aussi cette esprit de meute blessée et défendant leurs corps mourant. :nostalgie:
C'était beau, comme ici, ce topic va sans conteste intégrer le Hall of Fame 2015 du forum et sera relu par des dizaines de canards dans les années à venir pour se rappeler que "c'était mieux avant".  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ce topic. 
> 
> Les réactions outragées me rappellent celles suite à l'article de GMB sur second life. On retrouvait aussi cette esprit de meute blessée et défendant leurs corps mourant. :nostalgie:


Le pire c'est que c'est exactement ça.
Quand un thread sur un jeu part plus en vrille que ceux des religions et de l'actu  :Facepalm:

----------


## Groufac

La différence ici c'est que le jeu est même pas encore sorti, dernièrement y a eu des avancés mais ces types de réactions sur SC datent d'avant même la sortie des premiers modules..

----------


## tenshu

> -Le retour d'un genre abandonnée depuis des années




Plus de 500 000 ventes.

Meme leur dernier X Rebirth qui s'est fait tacler par tout le monde s'est vendu a pratiquement 200 000 exemplaires.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Honnêtement l'engouement autour du KS de Chris Roberts a quand même vachement relancé le genre, ne serait-ce qu'en montrant aux investisseurs qu'il y a de la demande. 
Je pense que sans l'effet SC, on n'aurait pas eu d'Elite:Dangerous par exemple.

----------


## Tomaura

J'ai passé le stade de défense du projet.

Et quelque soit ce que peut penser les gens dans la communauté ou à la rédaction je suis rassuré vis à vis du projet.
J'espère simplement que dans l'article on aura pas trop de connerie et que ce sera respectueux envers les joueurs comme moi qui soutiennent le projet.

Il y a des gros points négatifs vis à vis du financement, c'est absolument vrai.
Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour descendre le jeu, insulter le million de backers et ne pas voir les gros points positifs du projet.

----------


## Draxx

> J'ai passé le stade de défense du projet.
> 
> Et quelque soit ce que peut penser les gens dans la communauté ou à la rédaction je suis rassuré vis à vis du projet.
> J'espère simplement que dans l'article on aura pas trop de connerie et que ce sera respectueux envers les joueurs comme moi qui soutiennent le projet.
> 
> Il y a des gros points négatifs vis à vis du financement, c'est absolument vrai.
> Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour descendre le jeu, insulter le million de backers et ne pas voir *les gros points positifs du projet.*






> Moi j'ai enfin plus tester la bête après 3 jours de dl !
> 
> Et j'ai crash 3 fois de suite au moment de prendre le sas pour aller à mon vaisseau 
> 
> Je vais donc partir en vacances et ressayer dans quelques semaines après d'autres patchs.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour descendre le jeu, *insulter le million de backers* et ne pas voir les gros points positifs du projet.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_populum




> « C'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort qu'ils ont raison. »




 ::happy2::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour descendre le jeu, insulter le million de backers et ne pas voir les gros points positifs du projet.


La question est : sera-t-il possible de descendre le jeu sans que les backers se sentent, de manière étrange et pour moi inexplicable, insultés (pour une raison que j'ignore et que personne n'a pu m'expliquer) ? C'est possible avec d'autres jeux. Là je ne sais pas, il semble y avoir une sorte d'amour fusionnel qui fait que si quelqu'un, genre Ivan, dit du mal de Star Citizen, des chœurs effarouchés s'élèvent de la part de certains des backers - mais pourquoi ?

----------


## Groufac

> J'ai passé le stade de défense du projet.
> 
> Et quelque soit ce que peut penser les gens dans la communauté ou à la rédaction je suis rassuré vis à vis du projet.
> J'espère simplement que dans l'article on aura pas trop de connerie et que ce sera respectueux envers les joueurs comme moi qui soutiennent le projet.


Tu peux être à peu près sûr qu'ils se foutront un minimum de la tronche des joueurs qui parient leurs sous sur un tel projet. C'est pas pour autant que tu dois le prendre comme une insulte personnelle.
C'est CPC quand même, et puis ça va à l'encontre de la facette "60 millions de consommateurs" de la ligne éditoriale du magazine. Ils sont bien contre la précommande, le crowdfunding à côté c'est encore pire niveau aléatoire du résultat. Surtout sur un projet aussi démesuré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La question est : sera-t-il possible de descendre le jeu sans que les backers se sentent, de manière étrange et pour moi inexplicable, insultés (pour une raison que j'ignore et que personne n'a pu m'expliquer) ? C'est possible avec d'autres jeux. Là je ne sais pas, il semble y avoir une sorte d'amour fusionnel qui fait que si quelqu'un, genre Ivan, dit du mal de Star Citizen, des chœurs effarouchés s'élèvent de la part de certains des backers - mais pourquoi ?


Parce que ça menace les revenus du projet !



> Il faut bien comprendre que, dans ce que l'on appelle une secte, on enseigne aux novices qu'il y a une Vérité unique : celle que détient le gourou. [...] Laisser critiquer cette Vérité, la laisser remettre en question, c'est pour le maître risquer de voir s'effondrer la source de son pouvoir personnel et de ses revenus. Aussi, il n'est pas rare qu'un journaliste ayant enquêté sur une secte ou qu'un membre d'une association anti-secte se voie menacé de représailles parfois graves. La meilleure façon de lutter contre les sectes étant l'information (efficace sur les non-adeptes), on comprend que leurs responsables ne veuillent laisser critiquer leur doctrine en aucune façon. Certains iront même jusqu'à porter plainte, le plus souvent abusivement. C'est un bon moyen pour épuiser les militants


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaura

Que la rédaction souhaite mettre en garde face à un projet comme SC, je comprends. C'est leur boulot.

Même si je ne comprend pas vu l'histoire de CPC (pourquoi CPC est né je veux dire).

Ce qui est dommage c'est le point de vu agressif envers SC avec des fausses idées et les articles pauvres en contenu en dehors d'attaque récurrente toujours basé sur des fausses idées. 

Je suis certain qu'Elglon qui connaît très bien le projet pourrait faire le point avec la rédaction pour éviter les erreurs. 

Et je trouve dommage que les backers soient assimilés à des pigeons.

Franchement m'en fou de tout ça à la fin  :;): 
C'est juste triste de lire ça de la part de Cpc. J'attendais autre chose.
De la méfiance oui mais pas cette sorte de croisade.
Menfin c'est de l'humour semble-t-il.

----------


## TheProjectHate

[HS]
Tiens Groufac, je me souviens que tu suivais assidument un jeu spatial généré de manière entièrement procédurale, j'ai suivi le topic fut un temps mais j'ai oublié le nom. tu peux me rafraichir la mémoire, STP ?  ::): 
[/HS]

----------


## Shamanix

C'est dommage que je n'ais pas de GIF de pop-corn sous la main  :Popcorn:   ^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je n'ai pas eu le souvenir de voir Cpc couvrir autant un jeu en développement.
> Je me trompe probablement.


Il y a d'autres jeux qui ont pris bien plus cher, genre WoW.

----------


## Haraban

Apparemment personne ne veut te répondre sur le "pourquoi les backer le prennent personnellement"... 

Quand je lis ce topic j'ai l’impression qu'on parle plus d'un jeu, mais d'un phénomène sociale hors du commun, un vrai débat avec l'humain au cœur de la polémique.

----------


## nonothing

Moi je veux bien répondre mais même si j'ai backé je suis pas toujours super énervé après les gens qui prennent le jeu pour un attrape-cons, juste des fois un peu titillé. Ce jeu me fait trop envie et quand des gens viennent régulièrement dire que de toutes façons il va jamais sortir/sortir tout pourri et que c'est une super arnaque, bah j'espère qu'ils ont tort.
Comme je suis un mec super cultivé qui connait trop de trucs profonds, je vais citer je sais plus quel type qui cite je sais plus quel poète dans Equilibrium: Marche doucement, parce que tu marches sur mes rêves  :haha:

----------


## Shamanix

Apres il y'a clairement des points discutables sur le financement du titre, on est bien d'accord. Par exemple, les plus gros vaisseaux sont a des prix tres élevé pour soit disant éviter qu'il y'en est trop en jeu a la sortie, si tout le monde démare avec des gros croiseurs ça ne ressemblera a rien, et c'est plutôt une bonne chose, mais dans ce cas pourquoi en remettre en vente ? :https://www.reddit.com/r/starcitizen...le_from_lando/




> 200 Javelins for $2500
> 120 Idriss for $1250


Il est vrais que tout prometteur que puisse être le projet, un peut de transparence sur son financement ne serais pas du luxe, même si j'imagine qu'il faut bien payer les nombreux employés et sous-traitants des les différends studios de CIG.

----------


## nonothing

Ouais et puis si les prix des vaisseaux dont tu parles sont élevés "pour l'équilibre du jeu naninanin", ils auraient pu organiser des concours (genre compet de scores sur l'Arena Commander) pour décider à qui les attribuer, au lieu de les réserver aux plus friqués. On est d'accord, ils voient qu'ils peuvent gratter plein de pognon et ils se gênent pas.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Apparemment personne ne veut te répondre sur le "pourquoi les backer le prennent personnellement"...


Je pense que le problème viens du fait que un backer donne de l'argent dans un projet car il a confiance. Quand quelqu'un vient dire que ce jeu n'a pas d'avenir, que le système de financement est une pyramide de Ponzi, et que l'avion va se crasher sans survivant, le backer interprète ça comme une attaque personnel. "Tu n'as pas été raisonnable", "Tu t'es fait abusé", "Tu es idiot de croire en ce projet". Les backers ressentent donc le besoin de défendre leur mécénat, justifier leur choix. Ils passent donc en mode damage control, chaque côté se sent insulté et on vire à la foire à l'empoigne plutôt qu'au dialogue de fond.

Ajouter le fait que ça dure depuis 2 ans, et maintenant, la moindre critique (souvent parsemée d'erreurs factuels, parce qu'il ne suit le développement que de loin) est tout de suite interpété comme une attaque car toute celle d'avant l'étaient. 

C'est mon interprétation de backer à 25€ qui a mis un pieds dans l'eau pour voir la température mais qui n'est pas sûr qu'elle soit bonne à la fin.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Je pense que le problème viens du fait que un backer donne de l'argent dans un projet car il a confiance. Quand quelqu'un vient dire que ce jeu n'a pas d'avenir, que le système de financement est une pyramide de Ponzi, et que l'avion va se crasher sans survivant, le backer ne peut interpréter ça que comme une attaque personnel. "Tu n'as pas été raisonnable", "Tu t'es fait abusé", "Tu es idiot de croire en ce projet". Les backers ressentent donc le besoin de défendre leur mécénat, justifier leur choix. Ils passent donc en mode damage control, chaque côté se sent insulté et on vire à la foire aux insulte plutôt qu'au dialogue de fond.
> 
> Ajouter le fait que ça dure depuis 2 ans, et maintenant, la moindre critique est tout de suite interpété comme une attaque car toute celle d'avant l'étaient.
> 
> C'est mon interprétation de backer à 25€ qui a mis un pieds dans l'eau pour voir la température mais qui n'est pas sûr qu'elle soit bonne à la fin.


Ça se tient, mais c'est un peu vaseux...j'ai investi 100$ dans Broken Age, ça ne m'a enlevé aucune lucidité concernant ce jeu/projet : il a été géré de manière absolument merdique, et a donné un jeu avec énormément de retard, en deux parties, et sans aucune mesure avec le rêve qui nous avait été vendu, et auquel j'ai cru comme un con.
C'est sûr que c'est pas plaisant de voir qu'on s'est fait avoir et/ou vendre un truc qui n'est pas ce pourquoi on a signé (SC est plus le 2e pour l'instant, mais le 1er est vrai aussi dans certains cas, typiquement ceux qui ont acheté des vaisseaux "édition super limitée" remis à la vente depuis). Mais c'est pas en refusant toute critique que ça changera.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> OK, merci pour les infos !
> 
> 
> 
> Moi par exemple : pas intéressé du tout par le jeu (pour le moment, d'ici sa sortie on verra), mais curieux de voir comment se passe un évènement majeur dans le domaine du jeu vidéo, faire un point d'étape sur ce projet gargantuesque, et voir les conséquences qu'il aura sur le jeu vidéo (crowdfunding, techniques marketing, etc.).


Non.
Ca ne peut intéresser que les détracteurs qui y verront matière à se moquer encore plus du jeu, on t'a dit.
Il est inconcevable que ça puisse intéresser des gens simplement parce que...Tout ce qui gravite autour du projet peut intéresser, on a pas besoin d'excuse à base de "j'ai décidé d'acheter le jeu ou pas".
L'info pour l'info ça ne suffit pas, des fois  ?

----------


## Tomaura

> Ça se tient, mais c'est un peu vaseux...j'ai investi 100$ dans Broken Age, ça ne m'a enlevé aucune lucidité concernant ce jeu/projet : il a été géré de manière absolument merdique, et a donné un jeu avec énormément de retard, en deux parties, et sans aucune mesure avec le rêve qui nous avait été vendu, et auquel j'ai cru comme un con.
> C'est sûr que c'est pas plaisant de voir qu'on s'est fait avoir et/ou vendre un truc qui n'est pas ce pourquoi on a signé (SC est plus le 2e pour l'instant, mais le 1er est vrai aussi dans certains cas, typiquement ceux qui ont acheté des vaisseaux "édition super limitée" remis à la vente depuis). Mais c'est pas en refusant toute critique que ça changera.


Je pense simplement que ça vient de backers qui suivent le projet attentivement, et CPC qui survole le projet ( je ne critique pas, c'est logique de ne pas allouer une ressource au suivi du projet )

Donc il y a des erreurs dans les articles que les backers relèvent et défendent. Et ça s'enflamme.

Tu retrouveras ça dans n'importe quel journal avec les réactions aux articles.

D'où l'intérêt de contacter Elglon pour faire le point.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y a d'autres jeux qui ont pris bien plus cher, genre WoW.


Et surtout je ne vois pas en quoi CPC "couvre" autant le développement...Y'a bien quelques niouzes régulières sur le sujet, comme pour pas mal d'autres jeux, à part ça..Un ou deux billet d'humeur depuis l'annonce de SC et son flamboyant succès sur KS, un "vrai" dossier comparatif avec Elite Dangerous, je ne sais plus à quel stade de développement et de promesses et euh...C'est tout ?
N'importe quel AAA classique est tout autant suivi, sauf qu'on évacue d'emblée toutes les questions "morales" sur le financement et autre.
Accessoirement les tacles sur le financement participatif y'en a régulièrement et c'est loin de ne toucher que SC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense simplement que ça vient de backers qui suivent le projet attentivement, et CPC qui survole le projet ( je ne critique pas, c'est logique de ne pas allouer une ressource au suivi du projet )
> .


Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par survoler mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'au moins un membre suive sérieusement le projet. Je doute qu'il n'y ait pas un fan de Space Sim (Casque ? ackboo ? Ou Ivan, tiens... ) dans le lot.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Tomaura : c'est justement la partie "Et ça s'enflamme" qui crée tout ce bordel ! Sauf erreur de ma part, les canards qui ont simplement relevé 2-3 erreurs factuelles d'Ivan (typiquement €->$ et le but de la levée du demi-million) n'ont pas reçu d'accueil au lance-pierres, par contre il y a eu quelques illuminés qui ont chargé sabre au clair, avec une lecture de l'article proche de la paranoïa. Et aussi une lecture prophétique du dossier à venir, vu qu'ils savent déjà que CPC va monter des expéditions dans les cimetières pour déterrer les cadavres de leurs parents et écrire "SC = caca" avec leurs os.

----------


## keulz

> Même si je ne comprend pas vu l'histoire de CPC (pourquoi CPC est né je veux dire).


Je ne comprends pas ce à quoi tu fais référence.



> Et je trouve dommage que les backers soient assimilés à des pigeons.


En effet, il est faux de dire que les backers sont des pigeons.

Au début du projet il y en a plein qui voulaient aider les dev à avoir l'argent nécessaire pour réussir à faire leur jeu.
Puis il y a eu le reste... Ils n'ont plus besoin de tout cet argent qui vient plus vite qu'ils ne peuvent le dépenser en développement.
Ils sont déjà pétés de thunes, alors oui, acheter un vaisseau 300€ alors qu'il n'existe que sur une feuille en tant qu'art work, pour un jeu qui n'existe même pas, c'est clairement être un pigeon.

Ou plus précisément, c'est se faire prendre pour un pigeon par ceux qui marketent ces produits.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Ça se tient, mais c'est un peu vaseux...


J'ai jamais dit que c'était rationnel après.

C'est surtout l'acte de backer qui devient comme l'expression de l'opinion de quelqu'un. Après, toi aussi t'as l'expérience personnel d'un projet raté ce qui te permet d'avoir le recul contrairement à beaucoups dont c'est le premier projet soutenu.

Typiquement :




> Ils sont déjà pétés de thunes, alors oui, acheter un vaisseau 300€ alors qu'il n'existe que sur une feuille en tant qu'art work, pour un jeu qui n'existe même pas, c'est clairement être un pigeon.


Après, c'est difificile de s'étonner qu'ils s'enflamment si vite.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce que l'expérience change  ::huh:: 
Même sans avoir pris part à un Kickstarter foireux auparavant, je me serais autant moqué des pigeons défendant qu'on vende une deuxième fois des vaisseaux déjà vendus avant "en-édition-limitée-unique et si c'est faux je me tranche la gorge", et aurais toujours trouve la pratique de RSI dégueulasse à ce sujet.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Comme je suis un mec super cultivé qui connait trop de trucs profonds, je vais citer je sais plus quel type qui cite je sais plus quel poète dans Equilibrium: Marche doucement, parce que tu marches sur mes rêves


Sean Bean qui cite Yeats.  :;): 
[edit: typo et Gtag est un tocard]

Après pour le fait que quand on critique un projet auquel tu as participé ou que tu as soutenu ça t'emmerde et tu le prennes perso, ça me surprend pas. Se moquer du projet c'est un peu se moquer de ceux qui le soutiennent, puisque c'est dire qu'ils n'ont pas su appliquer le filtre qui leur aurait permis de voir que le projet était foireux ou bancal pour une raison X. Mais y'en a qui viennent et qui tendent le bâton pour se faire battre, alors on va pas se priver.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Dans l'absolu, ils ont déjà proposé plusieurs fois d'arrêter le financement par sondage et les backers ont toujours souhaité que ça continue. Le problème c'est pas RSI dans ce cas là mais leurs clients qui les supplient de prendre leur argent.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Et c'est assez effrayant, quand on y pense. Mais allons-y subtilement, je ne vais pas excuser le dealer parce que ce sont les camés du coin qui le réclament  ::trollface::

----------


## Groufac

> [HS]
> Tiens Groufac, je me souviens que tu suivais assidument un jeu spatial généré de manière entièrement procédurale, j'ai suivi le topic fut un temps mais j'ai oublié le nom. tu peux me rafraichir la mémoire, STP ? 
> [/HS]


Limit Theory, mais le dev bosse en scred maintenant on a plus d'infos  :Emo:  (à sa décharge il a fait une crise de paranoïa et a été suivi par un psychiatre entre temps  ::ninja:: )

----------


## keulz

> J'ai jamais dit que c'était rationnel après.
> 
> C'est surtout l'acte de backer qui devient comme l'expression de l'opinion de quelqu'un. Après, toi aussi t'as l'expérience personnel d'un projet raté ce qui te permet d'avoir le recul contrairement à beaucoups dont c'est le premier projet soutenu.
> 
> Typiquement :
> 
> 
> 
> Après, c'est difificile de s'étonner qu'ils s'enflamment si vite.


Parce que croire que continuer à leur donner de l'argent c'est continuer à "backer", c'est faux, ils n'ont plus besoin de qui que ce soit pour les soutenir avant un moment.

Donc soit ces gens se trompent et quand on leur explique ils se vexent de s'apercevoir de leur bêtise, soit ils ne sont plus dans la dynamique du soutien et là c'est limite pire...



> Dans l'absolu, ils ont déjà proposé plusieurs fois d'arrêter le financement par sondage et les backers ont toujours souhaité que ça continue. Le problème c'est pas RSI dans ce cas là mais leurs clients qui les supplient de prendre leur argent.


Parce qu'ils ont besoin de l'avis du public pour arrêter de demander de l'argent ??? C'est sacrément hypocrite de faire croire que c'est pour faire plaisir au pig futurs joueurs, c'est juste que quand quelqu'un veut te filer de la thune, comme ça, sans autre condition, ben tu acceptent, faut pas aller chercher midi à 14h.

----------


## ERISS

Ils ont trop d'argent alors des bugs sont rajoutés juste pour occuper les devs qui sinon sont embauchés à rien foutre.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Parce que croire que continuer à leur donner de l'argent c'est continuer à "backer", c'est faux, ils n'ont plus besoin de qui que ce soit pour les soutenir avant un moment.
> 
> Donc soit ces gens se trompent et quand on leur explique ils se vexent de s'apercevoir de leur bêtise, soit ils ne sont plus dans la dynamique du soutien et là c'est limite pire...
> 
> Parce qu'ils ont besoin de l'avis du public pour arrêter de demander de l'argent ??? C'est sacrément hypocrite de faire croire que c'est pour faire plaisir au pig futurs joueurs, c'est juste que quand quelqu'un veut te filer de la thune, comme ça, sans autre condition, ben tu acceptent, faut pas aller chercher midi à 14h.


C'est peut-être le cas, mais tu illustre totalement mon propos. Tu peux pas avoir une discussion saine avec quelqu'un quand tu le prends pour un imbécile incapable de faire ses propres décisions. Tu expose tes opinions comme une réalité infaillible et juge les personnes sur la manière dont ils dépensent leur argent en les infantilisants.

C'est exactement pour ça que ces discussions ne vont nulle part.

----------


## Orhin

> On peut pas à la fois gueuler sur la politique des dlc et des seasons pass et approuver la politique economique de star citizen.
> Je trouve plutot sain qu'un journal independant envoie ce genre de messages a des joueurs.


C'est assez différents des DLC dans le sens où aucun contenu exclusif n'est vendu.
Aucun contenu n'est retiré du jeu sauf pour ceux qui ont payé (à part 2-3 merdes cosmétiques + le bar à la con pour les mecs pété de thune, mais d'un point de vue gameplay y'a pas de différence).

Par contre, oui leur modèle commercial est trèèèèès bien rodé pour inciter les gens à dépenser le plus de thunes et utilise toutes les ficèles traditionnelles du marketing.




> [HS]
> Tiens Groufac, je me souviens que tu suivais assidument un jeu spatial  généré de manière entièrement procédurale, j'ai suivi le topic fut un  temps mais j'ai oublié le nom. tu peux me rafraichir la mémoire, STP ? 
> [/HS]


Limit Theory.




> Apparemment personne ne veut te répondre sur le  "pourquoi les backer le prennent personnellement"...


Dissonance cognitive.
Les gens ont mis beaucoup d'espoirs (et certains beaucoup de thunes) dans le projet, or, personne n'apprécie de se faire casser ses rêves.
Sans parler des quelques trolls de chaque côté qui ont bien participé à envenimer la situation.

----------


## Shamanix

> Je pense que le problème viens du fait que un backer donne de l'argent dans un projet car il a confiance. Quand quelqu'un vient dire que ce jeu n'a pas d'avenir, que le système de financement est une pyramide de Ponzi, et que l'avion va se crasher sans survivant, le backer interprète ça comme une attaque personnel. "Tu n'as pas été raisonnable", "Tu t'es fait abusé", "Tu es idiot de croire en ce projet". Les backers ressentent donc le besoin de défendre leur mécénat, justifier leur choix. Ils passent donc en mode damage control, chaque côté se sent insulté et on vire à la foire à l'empoigne plutôt qu'au dialogue de fond.
> 
> Ajouter le fait que ça dure depuis 2 ans, et maintenant, la moindre critique (souvent parsemée d'erreurs factuels, parce qu'il ne suit le développement que de loin) est tout de suite interpété comme une attaque car toute celle d'avant l'étaient. 
> 
> C'est mon interprétation de backer à 25€ qui a mis un pieds dans l'eau pour voir la température mais qui n'est pas sûr qu'elle soit bonne à la fin.


Hooo, tres bonne annalyse.

----------


## perverpepere

> Dans l'absolu, ils ont déjà proposé plusieurs fois d'arrêter le financement par sondage et les backers ont toujours souhaité que ça continue.


Un sondage sur l'internet  ::rolleyes:: 
Quel fiabilité dans les résultats?

Perso les gens qui donnent de l'argent pour un n'avions ou un bout d'image, ou l’espoir d'un jeu meilleur que tous les autres ça me gêne pas, chacun dépense son argent comme il veut (par contre ça me fait penser que certains ont beaucoup trop d'argent  ::ninja:: ), mais qu'un type dise qu'il accepte des financements contre son gré çà j'ai beaucoup de mal à y croire.

----------


## the_wamburger

> C'est peut-être le cas, mais tu illustre totalement mon propos. Tu peux pas avoir une discussion saine avec quelqu'un quand tu le prends pour un imbécile incapable de faire ses propres décisions. Tu expose tes opinions comme une réalité infaillible et juge les personnes sur la manière dont ils dépensent leur argent en les infantilisants.
> 
> C'est exactement pour ça que ces discussions ne vont nulle part.


Tu parles à keulz hein, t'aurais plus de chances d'avoir une discussion raisonnable en discutant avec ses bourrelets.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Comment ça quelle fiabilité ? C'est pas un sondage qui est fait pour être représentatif, c'est un sondage auprès de ceux qui veulent bien donner leur opinion. Donc les résultats sont fiables, c'est pas réellement une question de "fiabilité". Crois en un ayatollah de la statistique  ::):

----------


## Manu71

> Un sondage sur l'internet 
> Quel fiabilité dans les résultats?
> 
> Perso les gens qui donnent de l'argent pour un n'avions ou un bout d'image, ou l’espoir d'un jeu meilleur que tous les autres ça me gêne pas, chacun dépense son argent comme il veut (par contre ça me fait penser que certains ont beaucoup trop d'argent ), mais qu'un type dise qu'il accepte des financements contre son gré çà j'ai beaucoup de mal à y croire.


Oui.
Moi ce que je lis surtout (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas du tout hein...), ce ne sont pas des intervenants qui traitent les backers de pigeons, ce sont des intervenants qui mettent en doute la politique des dev de SC. La nuance est faible, mais pour moi ce n'est pas exactement pareil. Toute proportion gardée, ça me rappelle les discussions sur les crédits  à la consommation à taux abusifs: certains réclament leur interdiction pour protéger les personnes vulnérables, d'autres disent que si les gens ont envie de s'endetter, c'est leur argent et ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent.
Or, dès qu'on attaque les dev de SC et Chris Roberts, on a l'impression d'insulter la maman de certains backers...
Pourtant, là, maintenant, il ne tiendrait  qu'à eux d'arrêter toute polémique sur leur jeu: ils stoppent la vente de contenu qui n'existe pas encore, ils limitent la com' et ils bossent sur ce qui a déjà été promis.
Ils ont déjà des burnes en or, dans quelques mois ils nous sortent un jeu nickel chrome, tout le monde est content, ça attire même des nouvelles ventes, et pour remercier les backers de la première heure, ils leur font des cadeaux ou des remises sur du contenu bien réel...
Ils en sortent grandis, les joueurs sont aux anges, tout est beau....

----------


## Bah

> Apparemment personne ne veut te répondre sur le "pourquoi les backer le prennent personnellement"...


Faut pas perdre de vue que comme partout tu as une minorité hurlante et des tonnes de backers qui s'en carrent complètement. Moi j'ai backé le jeu au tout début et depuis je l'ai même pas suivi. Mais nada. Même avant que mes habitudes de jeu ne changent et que je sache qu'à priori j'y jouerai pas (j'ai aussi la vague impression que le jeu a été complètement transformé entre le moment du KS et maintenant). A la rigueur le seul "regret" (en fait je m'en tape hein) que j'ai, c'est qu'il y'a eu trop de pognon et qu'il y'avait pas besoin de moi. Du coup ça m'a permis de repenser ma participation aux KS. Je back au début si c'est pas une énorme machine qui va faire péter tous les stretch goals ou alors j'attend la fin pour voir ou c'en est et si y'a besoin de moi.

----------


## Lugmi

> C'est peut-être le cas, mais tu illustre totalement mon propos. Tu peux pas avoir une discussion saine avec quelqu'un quand tu le prends pour un imbécile incapable de faire ses propres décisions. Tu expose tes opinions comme une réalité infaillible et juge les personnes sur la manière dont ils dépensent leur argent en les infantilisants.
> 
> C'est exactement pour ça que ces discussions ne vont nulle part.





> S'ils tentent de présenter ça comme "une contribution au jeu et à son développement", je me moquerais, grassement ou intérieurement selon les cas, mais pas de l'achat initial, juste de la justification bancale.
> S'ils se justifient pas... ben c'est leur choix. Je l'aurais pas fait, mais j'en fait qu'ils n'auraient jamais fait non plus. C'est la vie.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça se tient, mais c'est un peu vaseux...j'ai investi 100$ dans Broken Age, ça ne m'a enlevé aucune lucidité concernant ce jeu/projet : il a été géré de manière absolument merdique, et a donné un jeu avec énormément de retard, en deux parties, et sans aucune mesure avec le rêve qui nous avait été vendu, et auquel j'ai cru comme un con.


Oui mais toi c’est normal, tu es empli de haine, c’est écrit dans ton pseudo  :Emo:

----------


## ERISS

Ces backers sont une (grosse?) minorité, donc CPC les critique comme il faut.
Quant à Steam, les 'critiques' de CPC sont un questionnement entendu, un argumentaire en fait justificateur, ou au mieux de l'information légale: rien de quoi faire fuir le client: bien au contraire, faire une fausse critique ça attire toutes les parties, et les autres magazines n'ont pas compris ceci qui pourrait renforcer leurs ventes de temps en temps.

----------


## Orhin

> Ces backers sont une (grosse?) minorité, donc CPC les critique comme il faut.
> Quant à Steam, les 'critiques' de CPC sont un questionnement entendu, un argumentaire en fait justificateur, ou au mieux de l'information légale: rien de quoi faire fuir le client: bien au contraire, faire une fausse critique ça attire toutes les parties et les autres magazines n'ont pas compris ceci, qui pourrait renforcer leurs ventes de temps en temps.


T'as utilité le CPC Simulator pour ce post ?  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Ces backers sont une (grosse?) minorité, donc CPC les critique comme il faut.
> Quant à Steam, les 'critiques' de CPC sont un questionnement entendu, un argumentaire en fait justificateur, ou au mieux de l'information légale: rien de quoi faire fuir le client: bien au contraire, faire une fausse critique ça attire toutes les parties et les autres magazines n'ont pas compris ceci, qui pourrait renforcer leurs ventes de temps en temps.


Mais mais mais mais... ?

Mais pourquoi tu ramènes le sujet Steam sur ce topic ?  :Cafe1:

----------


## keulz

> C'est peut-être le cas, mais tu illustre totalement mon propos. Tu peux pas avoir une discussion saine avec quelqu'un quand tu le prends pour un imbécile incapable de faire ses propres décisions. Tu expose tes opinions comme une réalité infaillible et juge les personnes sur la manière dont ils dépensent leur argent en les infantilisants.
> 
> C'est exactement pour ça que ces discussions ne vont nulle part.


Bien sûr que ça ne peut aller nul part, qui a dit le contraire ? Si tu es persuadé que la personne en face de toi est un imbécile irresponsable, à quoi bon chercher un débat argumenté ?

À ceux qui pensent backer, je leur dit que ce n'est pas ce qu'ils font et que ceux qui veulent leur faire croire le contraire les manipulent.
À ceux qui en sont conscients mais lâchent quand même des centaines d'euros pour précommander une partie d'un jeu qu'ils ont aussi précommandé, je leur dit juste  :haha: . C'est leur thune et de la même manière qu'ils en font ce qu'ils veulent, je me moque d'eux si je veux.



> Tu parles à keulz hein, t'aurais plus de chances d'avoir une discussion raisonnable en discutant avec ses bourrelets.


J'en doute, tu étais bien incapable de parler quand tu avais mon bourrelet dans la bouche, hein.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quant à Steam,


On sait bien que tu es payé par valve pour faire de la promos de steam et en parler le plus possible, saturer la toile avec steam-par-ci, steam-par-là, mais tout le monde n'est pas autant amoureux de steam que toi, alors molo stp.

----------


## Nirm

Monsieur et Madame "Lepoilcepost" ont un fils...

----------


## Gtag

Je n'ai pas fait CPC langue étrangère et je n'ai rien compris au post d'ERISS.
Si quelqu'un pouvait me faire un dessin ou un schéma...

----------


## keulz

> Je n'ai pas fait CPC langue étrangère et je n'ai rien compris au post d'ERISS.
> Si quelqu'un pouvait me faire un dessin ou un schéma...


Il fait de la pub pour steam, depuis le début, partout, tout le temps.
Tout
Le 
Temps

----------


## Elglon

> Je suis certain qu'Elglon qui connaît très bien le projet pourrait faire le point avec la rédaction pour éviter les erreurs.


Lol, c'est gentil de penser à moi, mais je ne suis pas journaliste ! Je lirais avec attention l'article de CPC en Janvier et si il comporte des erreurs je publierai quelque chose.

Je voulais rédiger un gros pavé à l'attention d'Ivan, Kahn, Ackboo et Frypola, mais j'ai une grosse flemme, et j'ai posé mon aprèm pour aller voir Star Wars au ciné.  ::): 
Alors je vais le résumer en qq points :

_la communauté CPC sur Star Citizen, est une des mieux informée, des plus patientes, et accueillante (pareil pour celle d'Elite btw) donc ne la résumez pas à qq troll/excité. (ça c'est pour Kahn) Accessoirement c'est aussi la 2ème guilde FR dans le jeu. 

_Star Citizen c'est avant tout du rêve. Pour beaucoup de 30naire, Chris Roberts, c'est une partie de son enfance/adolescence. Pour un gamer, c'est un pur plaisir de suivre ce développement chaque semaine, de discuter avec les dev un 1er janvier à l'aurore sur la façon dont il faut équilibrer ou non un vaisseau, ou même de regarder les videos de joueurs qui visitent les studios sans aucun NDA. Pour un fan de SF, c'est quasiment du porn que de matter les artworks de Gurmukh Bhasin ou des artistes freelance comme George Hull, de se perdre dans la starmap ou de lire les articles de fictions écrits pour l'univers. (et encore, je ne parle pas du magazine mensuel) Lisez l'article de Wired (il faut passez outre les titres à click putassier, l'article est très bon) et son interview de Wulf. Je vous garantie que si Star Citizen devait s’arrêter demain, on serait forcement tous vert, mais beaucoup ne regretterons pas l'investissement en temps et argent dans ce jeu depuis 3 ans. Il y'a une VRAI communauté qui s'est créé autour de ce jeu, qui se retrouve dans des events à travers le monde, qui rigole de trucs con, qui s'est approprié ses codes et son humour. Et ça, meme si le jeu est mauvais/raté, ca n'a pas de prix, et ça ne disparaîtra pas. (bon... ou difficilement)  

_Donc oui, forcement, quand dans des édito/twitt/encadrés/articles/blog on t'expliques que tu n'es qu'un pigeon victime d'une arnaque pyramidale (sisi, y'en a qui disent ça sérieusement), c'est aussi énervant que lorsque tu sors d'une projection de Star Wars et qu'on te dis "HA ! Le naze, il a dépensé 15€ pour regarder un truc qu'il n'existe meme pas en vrai !"  :haha:  . Ajoutez à ça le shitstorm de M.Smart, et les troll récurrent de passage sur les forums, les récents twitt lolilol de Gaudé et Netsabes à coté de la plaque. (Non, CIG ne vend pas d'assurance pour des biens virtuels, et ils ne vendent pas de raccourcis clavier non plus) et vous comprendrez (peut être) l'exaspération de voir, là où on attendait du professionnalisme, du troll. Et je rappelle que l'humour 2nd degré c'est juste du 1er degré mais en drôle. 

_Alors, oui, critiquez le projet, avertissez les lecteurs des risques du crowdfunding et expliquez qu'il y aura forcement des déçus à l'arrivée, critiquez le gameplay ou les bugs d'une alpha, les retards, ou encore enquêtez sur les fonds de CIG (parce que LA il y'a du boulot pour un journaliste, que je ne peux pas faire à mon petit niveau de fansite) etc... Mais par pitié, respectez vos lecteurs, votre communauté et répondez à leurs attentes. (car non, leur attente n'est pas de rire d'autrui en le méprisant ... Enfin, je ne crois pas ...) 

Bon, sur ce, je file au Grand Rex prendre mon fix de vaisseaux spatiaux.

Ah oui j'oubliais :

----------


## mp88

> Dissonance cognitive.
> Les gens ont mis beaucoup d'espoirs (et certains beaucoup de thunes) dans le projet, or, personne n'apprécie de se faire casser ses rêves.
> Sans parler des quelques trolls de chaque côté qui ont bien participé à envenimer la situation.


Mais supposons ─ pure hypothèse, hein ─ qu'un journaliste ait mis en jeu non pas du pognon mais sa crédibilité, en prophétisant la débâcle du même projet. Est-ce qu'il y aurait là aussi un risque de "dissonance cognitive" ?

----------


## Shamanix

@Elglon  :Popcorn:   ::wub:: 

Tres bon résumé de la situation.

----------


## Manu71

Dites, une question sur les projets de crowfunding en général : il arrive que les backers soient interessés aux bénéfices éventuels de l'oeuvre ? un peu comme s'ils étaient des producteurs quoi....
Style "Si le film que tu as contribué  à financer fait plus de 7 millions d'entrées, tu toucheras une part de tant de pour cent rapport à ton investissement" ?
Ou c'est toujours "Tu auras ton nom au générique + une affiche signées des acteurs si tu mets 3000 brouzoufs", mais rien de plus...

----------


## Bah

> Dites, une question sur les projets de crowfunding en général : il arrive que les backers soient interessés aux bénéfices éventuels de l'oeuvre ? un peu comme s'ils étaient des producteurs quoi....
> Style "Si le film que tu as contribué  à financer fait plus de 7 millions d'entrées, tu toucheras une part de tant de pour cent rapport à ton investissement" ?
> Ou c'est toujours "Tu auras ton nom au générique + une affiche signées des acteurs si tu mets 3000 brouzoufs", mais rien de plus...


Il me semble que ça existe. C'est pas le principe de my major company par exemple ?

----------


## tenshu

> j'ai investi 100$ dans Broken Age, ça ne m'a enlevé aucune lucidité concernant ce jeu/projet : il a été géré de manière absolument merdique, et a donné un jeu avec énormément de retard, en deux parties, et sans aucune mesure avec le rêve qui nous avait été vendu, et auquel j'ai cru comme un con.


J'ai backé aussi *Broken Age*, j'ai suivi le dev et le docu et j'ai pas le même point de vu.
Sans préjuger de la gestion du projet, je vois pas de quel "rêve qui nous avait été vendu" tu parles exactement.
Au moment de backer, le jeu n'avait pas de nom et avec le budget initialement demandé ils voulaient faire un jeu flash comme ceux qu'ils avaient fait sur leur site pour se marrer.

On lit pleins de choses injustes sur Broken Age, souvent par ignorance, au final c'est évident que le jeu est tout au plus correct pour la partie 1 et très moyen pour la partie 2, m'enfin faut quand même garder le contexte.
La grosse différence avec *SC*, c'est que comme Tim Schaeffer décide de prolonger le jeu avec la deuxième partie il redemande pas un copec et finance le tout de sa poche (ou celle de son studio ça a jamais été très transparent). 


Au final tout ça illustre surtout assez cruellement le manque de transparence des les projets crowdfundés, ça n'est pas devenu une exigence puisque la plus part des projets ont glissés du financement d'un concept à une système de quasi précommande (c'est encore plus vrai avec les jeux de société).

----------


## Frypolar

> Dites, une question sur les projets de crowfunding en général : il arrive que les backers soient interessés aux bénéfices éventuels de l'oeuvre ? un peu comme s'ils étaient des producteurs quoi....
> Style "Si le film que tu as contribué  à financer fait plus de 7 millions d'entrées, tu toucheras une part de tant de pour cent rapport à ton investissement" ?
> Ou c'est toujours "Tu auras ton nom au générique + une affiche signées des acteurs si tu mets 3000 brouzoufs", mais rien de plus...


C’est arrive pour Project Cars je crois et pour le coup, là on peut vraiment parler d’investissement.

----------


## keulz

> j'ai posé mon aprèm pour aller voir Star Wars au ciné.


... Au moins tu es cohérent.

----------


## Tomaura

> Même si je ne comprend pas vu l'histoire de CPC (pourquoi CPC est né je veux dire).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ce à quoi tu fais référence.


Pour échapper au rachat de joystick par le groupe Hachette, un bon gros morceau quitte joystick et crée CPC et press non stop.
En gros pour éviter les pressions et le fonctionnement avec un éditeur / publisher ou je ne sais pas comment qu'on appel ça.

J'avais soutenu à l'époque autant que je le pouvais (ab9nnement annuel toussa) . J'y retrouve bcp de similitude avec Star Citizen.
Mais à l'époque il n'y avait pas kickstarter !

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> C’est arrive pour Project Cars je crois et pour le coup, là on peut vraiment parler d’investissement.


Yep, un pote canard m'a dit toucher un peu d'argent sur les ventes de Project Cars.

----------


## sissi

> Pour échapper au rachat de joystick par le groupe Hachette, un bon gros morceau quitte joystick et crée CPC et press non stop.
> En gros pour éviter les pressions et le fonctionnement avec un éditeur / publisher ou je ne sais pas comment qu'on appel ça.


Non, c'était Future qui reprenait les mags. Hachette était là depuis dix ans.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je lirais avec attention l'article de CPC en Janvier et si il comporte des erreurs je publierai quelque chose.


De ce que j'ai compris de l'histoire de Frypolar, c'est précisément ce que la Rédaction attend : avoir de la contradiction quand il s'agit de données factuelles si jamais ils se sont plantés.

Quant au côté humour poil à gratter, bon, disons qu'après avoir lu CPC ces quelques années, j'y ai gagné la perte de ma susceptibilité (oui, les premières fois que j'ai lu des "blagues" sur les Polonais ça ne m'avait vraiment pas amusé). Donc non, à mon avis, faudra pouvoir aborder le dossier avec une dose préparée d'auto-dérision.

----------


## Lugmi

> Pour échapper au rachat de joystick par le groupe Hachette, un bon gros morceau quitte joystick et crée CPC et press non stop.
> En gros pour éviter les pressions et le fonctionnement avec un éditeur / publisher ou je ne sais pas comment qu'on appel ça.
> 
> J'avais soutenu à l'époque autant que je le pouvais (ab9nnement annuel toussa) . J'y retrouve bcp de similitude avec Star Citizen.
> Mais à l'époque il n'y avait pas kickstarter !


La différence c'est que CPC n'a pas proposé de te prévendre des articles imprimés sur papier glacé, encadrés et enluminés à la main pour 10 fois le prix du mag (en plus du mag à payer à côté, oeuf corse) avant même d'avoir fait plus que la maquette et décidé de la ligne éditoriale.

----------


## von_yaourt

> (oui, les premières fois que j'ai lu des "blagues" sur les Polonais ça ne m'avait vraiment pas amusé)


RDJ : je viens de comprendre comment prononcer ton pseudo !  ::o:

----------


## Gtag

> Yep, un pote canard m'a dit toucher un peu d'argent sur les ventes de Project Cars.


J'avais backé Project Cars à hauteur de 25/30€, j'avais reçu un coupon Steam -50 % (d'une valeur de 30€ donc).

Je n'étais pas content à l'époque parceque je ne croyais pas aux retours sur investissement. Je pensais avoir acheté Project Cars plein pôt comme n'importe quel autre acheteur.
J'avais donc fait cadeau de mon coupon Steam à un canard intéressé.

Surprise : virement de Slightly Mad de 28€ en Septembre dernier, Project Cars ne m'a rien couté et j'y ai joué pendant un an.
Re-surprise : +15€ ce mois-ci, donc j'avais râlé à tort, mea culpa tout ça, je ne m'étais pas assez intéressé au système de rétribution.

J'ai donc pour l'instant gagné 15€ net.

----------


## Tomaura

> La différence c'est que CPC n'a pas proposé de te prévendre des articles imprimés sur papier glacé, encadrés et enluminés à la main pour 10 fois le prix du mag (en plus du mag à payer à côté, oeuf corse) avant même d'avoir fait plus que la maquette et décidé de la ligne éditoriale.


Avec l'abonnement annuel, j'achetais des magazines pas encore paru, avec le risque que le mag coule au 3iem mois et que je perde mon argent  :;): 
C'est sur que ça ne sera jamais pareil, mais point de vu soutien d'un projet qui cherche à s'affranchir d'un éditeur c'est quand même assez proche.

Je ne parle pas du marketing Star Citizen, juste des backers et du projet.




> Non, c'était Future qui reprenait les mags. Hachette était là depuis dix ans.


Future c'était détenu par Hachette il me semble.

----------


## balinbalan

Les magazines qui coulent remboursent leurs abonnés en cours, tu sais (comme Humanoïde récemment).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> On peut pas à la fois gueuler sur la politique des dlc et des seasons pass et approuver la politique economique de star citizen.
> Je trouve plutot sain qu'un journal independant envoie ce genre de messages a des joueurs.
> Comme cela est dit dans l'article, je ne comprends pas comment on peut approuver la vente de contenus virtuels à 300 $. Bref je prend plutot ça comme un article invitant les joueurs completement subjugués par le marketing de SC à ne pas craquer pour du contenu qui ne le vaut pas comme des vaisseaux à plusieurs centaines de dollars...


Voilà. Ce qui est notre rôle, et parfaitement cohérent avec notre position sur les pré-commandes depuis des années.




> Il y a des gros points négatifs vis à vis du financement, c'est absolument vrai.
> Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour descendre le jeu, insulter le million de backers et ne pas voir les gros points positifs du projet.





> Donc oui, forcement, quand dans des édito/twitt/encadrés/articles/blog on t'expliques que tu n'es qu'un pigeon victime d'une arnaque pyramidale...


Le terme d'insultes revient souvent sur ce topic (et celui du jeu sur le forum) et sert apparemment à justifier toutes sortes de débordements (y compris des avertissements relatifs à des menaces physiques, et ça on me l'avait jamais fait, même quand je modérais joystick.fr à pieds joints).
Donc on va être clair: relisez-le, il n'y a aucune insulte dans ce texte. Expliquer qu'il n'est pas raisonnable aujourd'hui de penser que toutes les promesses de Star Citizen vont se réaliser (car c'est ça la conclusion du billet qui a causé ces neuf pages de commentaires) n'est ni une insulte ni un jugement de valeur, juste un avertissement.
Un avertissement venant de la part d'une rédaction dont une bonne partie (moi compris) souhaite ardemment que le jeu soit fantastique; et qui est elle même composée de gens fort peu raisonnables.
Il ne s'agit pas de se moquer de ceux qui croient au jeu et le soutiennent avec espoir: ce sont des adultes doués de carte bancaire, grand bien leur fasse et nous sommes bien placés pour comprendre leurs attentes.
Par contre le comportement fanatico-colériques d'une poignée d'entre eux prêt à rire, ça oui.

Ah dernier point: le site web de Canard PC n'a pas besoin de "news à clic" (la pub y est trop rare pour que ce soit intéressant), en revanche on y apprécie les discussions constructives (comme depuis 3-4 pages, youpi).

----------


## ERISS

> Mais mais mais mais... ?
> Mais pourquoi tu ramènes le sujet Steam sur ce topic ?


Ces backers me font penser aux steameux, sur lesquels vous auriez pu faire un papier équivalent depuis longtemps (tous les autres sont gentillets pour pas froisser le lecteur): Le steameux achète effectivement un droit dont il n'a aucun contrôle (c'est le principe du drm): Si Gabe veut, il clos sa boutique, et ça va faire des suicides.




> On sait bien que tu es payé par valve pour faire de la promos de steam et en parler le plus possible, saturer la toile avec steam-par-ci, steam-par-là, mais tout le monde n'est pas autant amoureux de steam que toi, alors molo stp.


Bien vu, je participe au spam un peu malgré moi; là tu as gagné un gros point pour me taire. Comme la peur, la haine n'est pas facile à contrôler.

----------


## Eloween

Ce que j'attends d'un magazine c'est qu'il m'apporte des faits nouveaux ... Sur un ton un peu decalé si possible. 
Les opinions j'en trouve plein internet.

Les avertissements et la bonne morale je m'en contrecarre un peu à vrai dire.  ::):  
Je fais ce qu'il me plait ... Même acheter un sli de 980ti si j'en ai envie ou aller voir ce navet de Starwars  ::): 

N'oubliez pas à 20h00 de jeter un coup d'œil au live pour y voir plus clair.

----------


## Raymonde

> Comme la peur, la haine n'est pas facile à contrôler.


Les temps, comme les oeufs, sont durs.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> La grosse différence avec *SC*, c'est que comme Tim Schaeffer décide de prolonger le jeu avec la deuxième partie il redemande pas un copec et finance le tout de sa poche (ou celle de son studio ça a jamais été très transparent).


 ::O: 
Alors ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas refait la chronologie de Broken Age, mais là je suis assez sûr que tu te plantes royalement : Il n'a rien prolongé avec la deuxième partie, il a coupé le jeu prévu de base en deux ! Et ceci pour lever des fonds parce qu'ils allaient être trop court niveau pognon (bicoze gestion calamiteuse) pour finaliser la deuxième partie, c'est con que je n'aie pas gardé les mails d'update de l'époque, mais c'était explicitement dit. Je vais essayer de refaire un tour sur le topic de Broken Age pour vérifier ça ce soir, tiens.

EDIT : pas besoin, dix secondes de Google : http://www.pcgamer.com/broken-age-ru...cess-for-more/




> Au final tout ça illustre surtout assez cruellement le manque de transparence des les projets crowdfundés, *ça n'est pas devenu une exigence* puisque la plus part des projets ont glissés du financement d'un concept à une système de quasi précommande (c'est encore plus vrai avec les jeux de société).


On est d'accord, et c'est surtout dommage pour la partie surlignée.

----------


## Cheshire

> Dans l'absolu, ils ont déjà proposé plusieurs fois d'arrêter le financement par sondage et les backers ont toujours souhaité que ça continue. Le problème c'est pas RSI dans ce cas là mais leurs clients qui les supplient de prendre leur argent.


 Non, ça c'est ce qu'ils veulent bien raconter et qui s'inscrit bien dans la "storyline" du projet, un jeu réclamé par des fans privés de space sim depuis Freelancer (ce qui est faux) car les gros éditeurs (auxquels RSI n'a plus grand-chose à envier, même s'ils aiment se présenter comme un petit outsider) ont délaissé le PC pour la console (ce qui est faux aussi) et qui sont prêts à généreusement envoyer des centaines de $ pour réaliser ce rêve. Si RSI se contentait vraiment de "prendre l'argent que les clients leur supplient d'accepter", ils ouvriraient un compte Paypal pour recevoir les dons et arrêteraient de _vendre_ quoi que ce soit.

 Les gens ne donnent pas parce qu'ils ont envie de filer plein de sous comme ça, mais bien parce que RSI mis en place une politique commerciale à la limite de l'honnêteté et qu'il y a un intérêt pour les backers existants à entretenir la hype - quand des gens évoquent la pyramide de Ponzi, c'est en référence à ça, bien sûr qu'on n'est pas dans une situation où RSI redonne l'argent des derniers backers aux premiers backers, mais il y a un certain nombre de signes qui ne sont pas sans rappeler les schémas pyramidaux : 
- L'intérêt des premiers backers à continuer à donner ou attirer du monde pour que la roue continue à tourner, de peur que tout s'effondre si le financement s'arrêtait et qu'on découvrait que RSI n'est pas en mesure de livrer le jeu promis avec déjà 10 fois le budget initial
- L'augmentation de la "valeur" de ce qu'ont acquis les premiers backers au fur et à mesure que de nouveaux backers arrivent (hausse de la valeur du LTI et des vaisseaux exclusifs en quantité fixe)
- Et bien sûr la mise en place du système de code de parrainage qui montre que RSI joue consciemment là-dessus.
 On en arrive à une situation où, même si un backer a des doutes sur le jeu, il y a à la fois un intérêt direct et une pression des pairs à quand même continuer à faire la promotion du jeu et faire taire les critiques. Je vais quand même repréciser pour être clair, je ne dis pas que le financement de SC _est_ une arnaque pyramidale (il y a quand même un vrai jeu en développement derrière), juste qu'il y a plusieurs éléments de nature à biaiser (pas forcément consciemment) l'objectivité des backers existants.

 Concernant les sondages (y compris sur des points comme le changement massif de périmètre du jeu), c'est un faux argument. Sans même évoquer les nombreux biais de résultat (notamment la représentativité des répondants sur l'ensemble des backers), ce n'est pas correct de changer ses engagements quand bien même il y aurait une majorité en ce sens - la minorité qui a cru en ces engagements n'a pas à se faire imposer autre chose par la majorité. D'autant que rien n'empêchait RSI de tenir ses engagements dans un premier temps (on ne parle pas d'un choix forcé sous contrainte financière), les sondages sont juste une façon de donner un vernis de légitimité à leur propre décision de revenir sur ces engagements... et ce n'est pas particulièrement rassurant dans un contexte où par ailleurs RSI ne rend de compte à personne, pas même aux backers (un autre vaste débat).

----------


## Haraban

> Ce que j'attends d'un magazine c'est qu'il m'apporte des faits nouveaux ... Sur un ton un peu decalé si possible. 
> Les opinions j'en trouve plein internet.
> Les avertissements et la bonne morale je m'en contrecarre un peu à vrai dire.


Tu t'es donc manifestement trompé de magazine, vu que CPC publie régulièrement des articles sur des vieux jeu pas nouveaux du tout, généralement orienté sur l'opinion de son auteur, des recettes de cuisines pas vraiment nouvelles, des news pas toujours très fraiches, parfois même très orienté (elles ont parfois dix jours de retards, ce qui en les places très loin des "faits nouveaux")...
Ils nous donnent aussi des avertissements réguliers sur les préco et sur les early access... Décidément, ils font tout pour t'énerver, ces salauds !

Peut-être que Gameblog sera plus a ton gout, avec des nouvelles extrêmement fraiches et aucune diabolisation sur la façon dont tu "dépenses tout tes sous"  ::):  .

----------


## Shamanix

@Ivan Le Fou : 


> ...les discussions constructives (comme depuis 3-4 pages, youpi).


Oui, c'est plutôt étrange, presque inquiétant je dirais ^^

----------


## Anthandew

Dites, plutôt que nous ressortir un papier de fevrier dernier pour un jeu qui ne sortira pas avant longtemps, il serait pas possible d'avoir des nouvelles du numero 330 qui lui devait sortir hier?

----------


## Djezousse

Félicitations, cette shitsorm dépasse maintenant le cadre immédiat de CPC ; du beau boulot ^^ : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3...-canard-pc.htm
 ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Dites, plutôt que nous ressortir un papier de fevrier dernier pour un jeu qui ne sortira pas avant longtemps, il serait pas possible d'avoir des nouvelles du numero 330 qui lui devait sortir hier?


Me semble que le 330 sort le 18, pas le 15.




> Félicitations, cette shitsorm dépasse maintenant le cadre immédiat de CPC ; du beau boulot ^^ : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3...-canard-pc.htm


Mouaif, le topic date de l'article de février dernier...

----------


## Eloween

> Félicitations, cette shitsorm dépasse maintenant le cadre immédiat de CPC ; du beau boulot ^^ : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3...-canard-pc.htm


Ça c'est du buzz  :;):

----------


## beedees

> Il y a quand même quelques points gênants.
> Le premier, c'est la question du réel consentement. Ce n'est pas parce que les gens donnent volontairement qu'il n'y a rien à objecter - sinon on accepte sans rien dire les nigerian scams et les donations aux sectes. Dans le cas de Star Citizen, on voit quand même des techniques assez moches pour continuer à récupérer de l'argent.


Personne n'interdit les dons aux sectes (l'église catholique, les républicains, la scientologie), c'est l'abus de faiblesse 
qui est condamné par la loi et il faut pour ça que la personne soit sollicité. Plus exactement qu'un ensemble de facteurs environemmentaux (ne dépendant pas de sa volonté) ne lui permette pas de prendre une décision librement (ou bien l'altére). Stop la fumette avec tes comparaisons.
Les méthodes de ventes de CIG ne te plaise pas, c'est un jugement morale que tu applique y a pas de soucis, mais elles ne sont pas condamnables.  




> Est-ce que tous ceux qui ont régulièrement remis au pot auraient mis autant dès le début si on leur avait dit qu'il y avait besoin de 100 millions de $ pour développer le jeu, ou est-ce que le syndrôme du coût irrécupérable ne vient pas troubler un peu ce libre et informé consentement ?


CIG peux te rembourser (au cas par cas, je ne pense pas qu'ils aient d'obligations légales) lorsque tu invoques ce motif. La démarche expliqués par des repentis (chiens d'infidéles) de SC.  




> - Et bien sûr la mise en place du système de code de parrainage qui montre que RSI joue consciemment là-dessus.
> On en arrive à une situation où, même si un backer a des doutes sur le jeu, il y a à la fois un intérêt direct et une pression des pairs à quand même continuer à faire la promotion du jeu et faire taire les critiques.


Même Nespresso a un systéme de parrainage... bienvenue dans l'économie contemporaine.  ::mellow:: 




> - L'augmentation de la "valeur" de ce qu'ont acquis les premiers backers au fur et à mesure que de nouveaux backers arrivent (hausse de la valeur du LTI et des vaisseaux exclusifs en quantité fixe)


Leur maniére de légétimer la remise en vente de vaisseaux limités est basé sur "leurs proportions dans le PU"(et j'aimerai bien les connaître, c'est bien flou)
Et comme je l'ai dit ils ont mis (prétendus mettre) un coup de pied dans la fourmilière du marché gris lors de la semaine anniversaire avec la vente d'un vaisseau LTI à 30E que l'on pouvait upgrader vers n'importe quels vaisseaux en ventes cette semaine là (incluant la plupart des limités). Tout cela pouvait être fait avec des credits obtenus en "meltant" tes trucs déjà achetés  


Voilà je voulais juste nuancer avec quelques faits tes propos intéressants, mais un peu carricaturaux.
Je comprend parfaitement ton sespticisme et le partage un peu, tout n'est pas cleir avec CIG.

----------


## Eloween

Bon au lieu de partir en sucette en comparant un logiciel à la scientologie regardez un peu le twitch  en direct. http://www.twitch.tv/starcitizen/mobile

----------


## Cheshire

> Personne n'interdit les dons aux sectes (l'église catholique, les républicains, la scientologie), c'est l'abus de faiblesse 
> qui est condamné par la loi et il faut pour ça que la personne soit sollicité. Plus exactement qu'un ensemble de facteurs environemmentaux (ne dépendant pas de sa volonté) ne lui permette pas de prendre une décision librement (ou bien l'altére). Stop la fumette avec tes comparaisons.
> Les méthodes de ventes de CIG ne te plaise pas, c'est un jugement morale que tu applique y a pas de soucis, mais elles ne sont pas condamnables.


Bien sûr que c'est mon avis, où ai-je écrit que les pledges à RSI étaient légalement condamnables ?  ::huh:: 




> CIG peux te rembourser (au cas par cas, je ne pense pas qu'ils aient d'obligations légales) lorsque tu invoques ce motif. La démarche expliqués par des repentis (chiens d'infidéles) de SC.


La démarche est longue et le résultat incertain, on ne peut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de barrière à la sortie.




> Même Nespresso a un systéme de parrainage... bienvenue dans l'économie contemporaine.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on trouve pareil ou pire ailleurs qu'il n'y a rien à y redire... Sinon on arrête toute critique sur Star Citizen, regardez ce que fait Volkswagen.
Enfin, Star Citizen innove quand même en ceci qu'ils vendent essentiellement une promesse de produit ; un système de parrainage quand le jeu est sorti, à la limite, OK, un système de parrainage mis en place pour inciter à attirer de nouveaux _backers_ pour financer le développement d'un jeu qui n'a censément plus besoin depuis bien longtemps d'argent pour être fini (c'est pas un vieux truc, ça date d'il y a deux mois), ça te paraît relever du "c'est pas la faute de RSI, c'est juste les gens qui veulent les supplient de prendre leur argent" ?

----------


## Bah

> Personne n'interdit les dons aux sectes (l'église catholique, les républicains, la scientologie), c'est l'abus de faiblesse 
> qui est condamné par la loi et il faut pour ça que la personne soit sollicité. Plus exactement qu'un ensemble de facteurs environemmentaux (ne dépendant pas de sa volonté) ne lui permette pas de prendre une décision librement (ou bien l'altére). Stop la fumette avec tes comparaisons.
> Les méthodes de ventes de CIG ne te plaise pas, c'est un jugement morale que tu applique y a pas de soucis, mais elles ne sont pas condamnables.


Est-ce que le soutien d'un jeu par un crowdfunding c'est un don ? J'aurais tendance à dire que non vu que généralement on nous promet quelque chose en échange de l'argent, la valeur de ce quelque chose étant en relation directe avec la somme donnée. Ca ressemble plus à un achat qu'à un don pour moi. Dans le cas de SC et de pas mal de gros projets qui réussissent haut la main leur levée de fond, c'est même à mon sens plus de la précommande que du financement participatif.

----------


## Cheshire

> Est-ce que le soutien d'un jeu par un crowdfunding c'est un don ? J'aurais tendance à dire que non vu que généralement on nous promet quelque chose en échange de l'argent, la valeur de ce quelque chose étant en relation directe avec la somme donnée. Ca ressemble plus à un achat qu'à un don pour moi. Dans le cas de SC et de pas mal de gros projets qui réussissent haut la main leur levée de fond, c'est même à mon sens plus de la précommande que du financement participatif.


Légalement (au moins dans le cas de Star Citizen) c'est assimilé à une vente ; la TVA est d'ailleurs prélevée dessus en Europe.
Pour le crowdfunding en général, je ne sais pas trop, d'autant que ça doit relever du droit américain pour la plupart des projets sur Kickstarter.

----------


## beedees

Je voulais juste souligné que la comparaisons a une secte et ce genre de délire est inutile et mal à propos. Ce n'est pas un don bel et bien un achat.
Rendre responsable CIG du comportement des consommateur est absurde de mon point de vue. Ils fonctionnent dans une économie libérale... bon




> La démarche est longue et le résultat incertain, on ne peut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de barrière à la sortie.


trop long à retrouver mais sur le forum des Goons  les délais sont de 3 semaines à 2 mois sans mentions de refuts, et je te parle du forum de Derek Smart....

----------


## Catel

> Dites, une question sur les projets de crowfunding en général : il arrive que les backers soient interessés aux bénéfices éventuels de l'oeuvre ? un peu comme s'ils étaient des producteurs quoi....
> Style "Si le film que tu as contribué  à financer fait plus de 7 millions d'entrées, tu toucheras une part de tant de pour cent rapport à ton investissement" ?
> Ou c'est toujours "Tu auras ton nom au générique + une affiche signées des acteurs si tu mets 3000 brouzoufs", mais rien de plus...


C'est aussi le concept de Fig https://www.fig.co/campaigns/psychonauts-2  ::): 

http://www.develop-online.net/interv...te-fig/0210189

----------


## Cheshire

> Je voulais juste souligné que la comparaisons a une secte et ce genre de délire est inutile et mal à propos.


 Je n'ai pas comparé Star Citizen à une secte, j'ai donné des exemples où on peut avoir à redire moralement sur un don (ou un achat peu importe) "librement consenti".




> Rendre responsable CIG du comportement des consommateur est absurde de mon point de vue. Ils fonctionnent dans une économie libérale... bon


 C'est bien là qu'on n'est pas d'accord, mais j'ai déjà donné mes arguments.




> trop long à retrouver mais sur le forum des Goons les délais sont de 3 semaines à 2 mois sans mentions de refuts, et je te parle du forum de Derek Smart....


 J'ai vu passer des gens qui indiquaient ne pas avoir réussi à se faire rembourser. Mais c'est peut-être parce qu'ils n'avaient pas Derek Smart pour les conseiller  ::trollface::

----------


## Eloween

> Tu t'es donc manifestement trompé de magazine, vu que CPC publie régulièrement des articles sur des vieux jeu pas nouveaux du tout, généralement orienté sur l'opinion de son auteur, des recettes de cuisines pas vraiment nouvelles, des news pas toujours très fraiches, parfois même très orienté (elles ont parfois dix jours de retards, ce qui en les places très loin des "faits nouveaux")...
> Ils nous donnent aussi des avertissements réguliers sur les préco et sur les early access... Décidément, ils font tout pour t'énerver, ces salauds !
> 
> Peut-être que Gameblog sera plus a ton gout, avec des nouvelles extrêmement fraiches et aucune diabolisation sur la façon dont tu "dépenses tout tes sous"  .


Oh l'gamin tu ne vas pas m'expliquer ce qu'est CPC nondediou. Vise un peu ma date d'inscription. De mon temps on 'appelait ça Amstrad CPC' et Ivan Alain Massoumipour. 
Qui aime bien châtie bien je trouve qu'ils passent à côté d'un phénomène avec Starcitizen.
Avec mon âge yodesque il y a d'ailleurs bien longtemps que je les lis surtout par nostalgie et amitié... Je ne suis plus le coeur de cible des callofduty47 et autres fallout12  ::P:

----------


## Molina

> Je voulais juste souligné que la comparaisons a une secte et ce genre de délire est inutile et mal à propos. Ce n'est pas un don bel et bien un achat.
> Rendre responsable CIG du comportement des consommateur est absurde de mon point de vue. Ils fonctionnent dans une économie libérale... bon
> 
> 
> 
> trop long à retrouver mais sur le forum des Goons  les délais sont de 3 semaines à 2 mois sans mentions de refuts, et je te parle du forum de Derek Smart....


Faudrait un peu redescendre sur terre. Il n'y a que dans l'industrie du jeux video où il y a ce genre de pratique de : les consommateurs financent un projet, payent des trucs qui n'existent pas encore, acceptent d'être des testeurs bénévoles etc. 
Alors autant à petite dose, ça va encore. Mais avec SC c'est à grande échelle et de manière systématique.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Et pendant ce temps sur le live.. Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition.
> Ouvre les yeux CPC.


Ouvre les yeux sur...? Le fait que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet et les reproches faits au jeu ?

----------


## Eloween

Et là soudain un grand silence... 
Roberts présente la Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition et de planètes en génération procédurale.
L'Armada des détracteurs quitte soudain le forum pour s'acheter un pack.  :;):

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, voila ou passent les millions  ::P: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLTm8DZ8s4

----------


## Eloween

> Ouvre les yeux sur...? Le fait que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet et les reproches faits au jeu ?


Voilà voilà... Allez file la promo ne va pas durer.    ::):

----------


## Catel

> Bon, voila ou passent les millions 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLTm8DZ8s4


1) Inclure un Mako
2) +300 000 backers fans de Mass Effect
3) profit  ::lol::

----------


## SqueletteRouge

> Roberts présente la Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition et de planètes en génération procédurale.


Jolie, la vidéo à 100 millions.

----------


## Shamanix

...Et voila le gameplay seamless (jouer en direct pendant le live), de l'espace (une station spatiale) jusqu'a la surface:



Bon, c'est pas encore du niveau d'Infinity ou d'Elite Horizons, mais ils ont commencer a bosser sur le procédurale que bien plus tard.

----------


## beedees

> J'ai vu passer des gens qui indiquaient ne pas avoir réussi à se faire rembourser. Mais c'est peut-être parce qu'ils n'avaient pas Derek Smart pour les conseiller


:touchécoulé:

 :^_^:

----------


## Eloween

> Jolie, la vidéo à 100 millions.


Voilà voilà ... (Voir deux posts au dessus).

----------


## mgremont

> Et là soudain un grand silence... 
> Roberts présente la Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition et de planètes en génération procédurale.
> L'Armada des détracteurs quitte soudain le forum pour s'acheter un pack.





> Voilà voilà... Allez file la promo ne va pas durer.


Pourquoi entrer dans le jeu de ceux que l'on repousse sur la section SC du forum et donné du grain à moudre à ceux qui voient déjà une bonne parti de la communauté SC comme une secte aveugle à tout bon sens?
Le sujet est calme depuis quelque pages et TheProjectHate n'a pas forcément tord, là n'était pas le sujet...




> 1) Inclure un Mako
> 2) +300 000 backers fans de Mass Effect
> 3) profit


L'équivalent du Mako est déjà prévu avec certains vaisseaux comme le Constellation Aquila (version exploration), le Constellation Phoenix (la version luxe) et le Carrack qui est un vaisseau d'exploration.

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/...20141129032612

----------


## SqueletteRouge

> Voilà voilà ... (Voir deux posts au dessus).


Ok ok, j'avais pas vu la vraie demo. Cela dit je ne trouve pas ça incroyable pour le moment, c'est ni plus ni moins que du No Man's Sky.

----------


## Eloween

> Ok ok, j'avais pas vu la vraie demo. Cela dit je ne trouve pas ça incroyable pour le moment, c'est ni plus ni moins que du No Man's Sky.


Oui enfin avec de trois trucs en plus comme des vaisseaux multicrew... Squadon42 ... La transition véhicule espace... 
(La première vidéo est aussi une " vraie démo")
Je reste confiant sur la sortie du produit.
Bonne soirée.

----------


## SqueletteRouge

> Oui enfin avec de trois trucs en plus comme des vaisseaux multicrew... Squadon42 ... La transition véhicule espace... 
> (La première vidéo est aussi une " vraie démo")


J'attends de voir ça en "vraie" demo.

----------


## Catel

> L'équivalent du Mako est déjà prévu avec certains vaisseaux comme le Constellation Aquila (version exploration), le Constellation Phoenix (la version luxe) et le Carrack qui est un vaisseau d'exploration.
> 
> http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/...20141129032612


Oui mais est-ce qu'on pourra se retrouver tête-bêche avec ?  :Emo:

----------


## Eloween

> J'attends de voir ça en "vraie" demo.


???
Suffit de télécharger la 2.0 ... (Sauf pour squadron 42) tout le reste y est déjà

----------


## SqueletteRouge

Ah ok ! Cela dit, à $45 je vais attendre qu'il sorte d'alpha.

P.S: (Vraie question, pas troll) C'est un P2W ? $45 c'est le vaisseau de base, si on veut plus on peut le chopper en jeu ou il faut forcément raquer ?

----------


## Orhin

> P.S: (Vraie question, pas troll) C'est un P2W ? $45 c'est le vaisseau de base, si on veut plus on peut le chopper en jeu ou il faut forcément raquer ?


Tous les vaisseaux seront déblocables en jeu.
La question est plus de savoir combien de temps cela prendra pour connaitre l'équilibre P2W <=> pas P2W.

----------


## Eloween

Et si tu viens dans la corpo c'est avec plaisir que je mets ma petite armada à dispo des canards.

----------


## SqueletteRouge

Ok, merci pour les infos. Je vais quand même attendre de voir ce que ça donnera après l'alpha.  :;):

----------


## Eloween

> Ok, merci pour les infos. Je vais quand même attendre de voir ce que ça donnera après l'alpha.


Bonne idée. N'oublie pas de demander un code de réduction  à un canard le moment venu

----------


## Cheshire

> Et là soudain un grand silence... 
> Roberts présente la Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition et de planètes en génération procédurale.
> L'Armada des détracteurs quitte soudain le forum pour s'acheter un pack.


Bon, alors, je veux bien que cette démo ait l'air vachement chouette. Mais après des pages à expliquer que, franchement, ces journalistes ne sont pas sérieux à ironiser sur le fait que le jeu plante au bout de 5 minutes alors qu'en fait dans les derniers patchs ça s'est beaucoup amélioré et qu'on peut jouer une heure sans crasher, tout ça... voir Chris Roberts _himself_ dans le livestream mettre 5 bonnes minutes à _lancer_ une partie à cause de "difficultés techniques" pour ensuite crasher au bout d'une dizaine de minutes de jeu (et je passe sur les bugs, framerate horrible et autre joystick qui ne marche pas)... Tu m'étonnes que ça jette un froid avant qu'ils enchaînent sur la démo préenregistrée du vol atmosphérique...

OK, c'est cruellement ironique dans le contexte de ce topic, ce sont les aléas du live et ça peut arriver à tout le monde, mais ce qui me frappe, c'est ta conclusion après ce live, "woaw, tous les détracteurs doivent être en train de se jeter sur les packs" ?... Je ne dis pas ça de manière agressive, hein, ça illustre simplement le fait qu'on est vraiment sur deux planètes différentes (huhuhu) ; là où ton ressenti (et tu n'es pas le seul à le manifester, rien de personnel) c'est un énorme enthousiasme, personnellement en voyant ça la dernière chose que j'ai envie de faire c'est d'aller précommander le jeu là maintenant... Le jour où ce qu'on voit dans la démo sera effectivement implémenté et que le jeu sera parfaitement jouable (et je comprends tout à fait que ce ne soit pas le cas à ce stade du développement), OK, ce sera super intéressant, mais pour le moment, je ne vois vraiment pas de raison de se précipiter...

----------


## mgremont

Juste une petite précision, la phase d'atterissage a bien été faite en live (mais en mode sandbox) après quils aient montrer la vidéo pré enregistré.

----------


## Max_well

C'est moi où le modèle de vol ne change absolument pas une fois en atmosphérique ?
Aussi, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le procédural à la demande, est-ce que ça veut dire que la planète (hors station) sera différente selon qui la regarde ?

----------


## Shamanix

Oui, la présentation live de gameplay de la 2.0 a été une catastrophe. En même temps le père Roberts est un poissard notoire lors de ce genre d'exercices ^^
Cela dit ça prouve au moins que c'est du live, et il faut quand même des balls pour lancer ça en direct quand on connais l'état actuel du bousin (précisons tout de même que le prochains patchs, la vers 2.1 a été annoncer pour tres bientôt).

En revanche, la démo du procédural étais semble t'il jouée en live (mais certainement en solo sur une version ne contenant que ça), c'est d'ailleurs la marque de fabrique des lives/conférences de CIG.
Apres concernant l’enthousiasme autours de cette présentation, il vient surtout du fait que ce genre de features n'étais annoncée que pour après la sortie du jeu, et que du coup ils semblent avoir bien rentabiliser la team qu'ils avais crée au printemps 2014, si je me souvient bien, pour bosser sur le procédural (c'étais un stretchgoal du financement). D'ailleurs si il y'a bien un truc que je retient de ce live, c'est bien que les teams du studio de Francfort ne font pas rire, apparemment ça a servis de débaucher des mecs de chez Crytek  ::P: 

@Eloween: 


> Et là soudain un grand silence... 
> Roberts présente la Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition et de planètes en génération procédurale.
> L'Armada des détracteurs quitte soudain le forum pour s'acheter un pack.


T'es d'un naturel optimiste toi, c'est bien  :^_^:

----------


## sissi

Ça parle d'enfilade depuis le début, la bannière de pub tombe bien.



 :tired:

----------


## Shamanix

> C'est moi où le modèle de vol ne change absolument pas une fois en atmosphérique ?
> Aussi, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le procédural à la demande, est-ce que ça veut dire que la planète (hors station) sera différente selon qui la regarde ?


Pour le model de vol, je pense effectivement qu'ils n'ont pas encore implémenté celui qui servira pour le vol atmo, la présentation devais être la simplement pour montrer les progres sur le procédural.

Apres pour le procédural a la demande, j'avoue ne pas trop avoir compris non plus, si quelqu'un a des précisions...

----------


## Nirm

> Et là soudain un grand silence... 
> Roberts présente la Démo du vol atmosphérique sans transition et de planètes en génération procédurale.
> L'Armada des détracteurs quitte soudain le forum pour s'acheter un pack.


Avant de vendre mes reins et briser les rêves d'études supérieures de ma fille, juste une ou deux questions:
- cette vidéo était prévue? Je veux dire annoncée depuis longtemps et la date (voire même le contenu) connue de la communauté?
- si oui, est-ce la première de ce type?

----------


## Shamanix

> Avant de vendre mes reins et briser les rêves d'études supérieures de ma fille, juste une ou deux questions:


Ha Ha ! Tres bon ! Tres fin ! :D   :^_^: 




> - cette vidéo était prévue? Je veux dire annoncée depuis longtemps et la date (voire même le contenu) connue de la communauté?
> - si oui, est-ce la première de ce type?


Le live étais annoncer de longue date, son contenu, non. On savais juste qu'ils allais monter un truc "impressionnant".

Edit: Ha, et pour ceux qui voudrais lâcher les fourches et les torches pour franchir le pas, il y'a actuellement des starter package qui vous donnent accès au jeu une fois dispo (Campagne solo + Univers Persistant) et aux alpha/beta pour moins de 30€: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/p...itizen-Starter

D'ailleurs, si jamais vous vouliez prendre le jeu, il est conseiller d'utiliser un code de "parrainage" pour démarrer avec un petit bonus de thune en jeu, voila le mien: *STAR-GJSY-PJPL*

----------


## perverpepere

> Edit: Ha, et pour ceux qui voudrais lâcher les fourches et les torches pour franchir le pas, il y'a actuellement des starter package qui vous donnent accès au jeu une fois dispo (Campagne solo + Univers Persistant) et aux alpha/beta pour moins de 30€: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/p...itizen-Starter


Mais à part çà M. Robert ne veut plus d'argent c'est les backer qui le pousse à prendre le pognon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Larry Coche

Et accessoirement il existe déjà un topic pour ce jeu......
Celui là est plutôt pour réagir a l'article pas encore publié de Ivan.
Merci.

Larry Coche redresseur de ToR.

----------


## Elglon

> Les gens ne donnent pas parce qu'ils ont envie de filer plein de sous comme ça, mais bien parce que RSI mis en place une politique commerciale à la limite de l'honnêteté et qu'il y a un intérêt pour les backers existants à entretenir la hype - quand des gens évoquent la pyramide de Ponzi, c'est en référence à ça, bien sûr qu'on n'est pas dans une situation où RSI redonne l'argent des derniers backers aux premiers backers, mais il y a un certain nombre de signes qui ne sont pas sans rappeler les schémas pyramidaux : 
> - L'intérêt des premiers backers à continuer à donner ou attirer du monde pour que la roue continue à tourner, de peur que tout s'effondre si le financement s'arrêtait et qu'on découvrait que RSI n'est pas en mesure de livrer le jeu promis avec déjà 10 fois le budget initial
> - L'augmentation de la "valeur" de ce qu'ont acquis les premiers backers au fur et à mesure que de nouveaux backers arrivent (hausse de la valeur du LTI et des vaisseaux exclusifs en quantité fixe)
> - Et bien sûr la mise en place du système de code de parrainage qui montre que RSI joue consciemment là-dessus.
>  On en arrive à une situation où, même si un backer a des doutes sur le jeu, il y a à la fois un intérêt direct et une pression des pairs à quand même continuer à faire la promotion du jeu et faire taire les critiques. Je vais quand même repréciser pour être clair, je ne dis pas que le financement de SC _est_ une arnaque pyramidale (il y a quand même un vrai jeu en développement derrière), juste qu'il y a plusieurs éléments de nature à biaiser (pas forcément consciemment) l'objectivité des backers existants.


Je comprend l'envie de débattre et de faire cette analogie. Mais c'est complètement absurde comme comparaison, car c'est valable pour n'importe quel jeu en ligne et n'en fait pas pour autant une arnaque pyramidale.

L'intérêt des joueurs à ce qu'il y ait un maximum de joueur, pour que le jeu continue à être maintenu et alimenté en contenu, c'est commun à tous les MMO/jeux en ligne. Quand aux codes de parrainage, c'est aussi un classique dans les MMO, et je peux t'affirmer que c'est de l'ordre de l'anecdotique.

Enfin la valeur des game package n'augmente pas avec le nombre de joueur. (je ne sais pas d'où tu sors ça)




> Et si tu viens dans la corpo c'est avec plaisir que je mets ma petite armada à dispo des canards.


Avec tout le respect que je te dois Elo, c'est à cause de ce genre de remarques que SC à une réputation de P2W et de jeu de riche.

Donc pour retablir la balance :
_oui, il y'a des joueurs qui ont mis une fortune dans le jeu, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils vous pourriront l'expérience de jeu (pas plus qu'un joueurs qui commencerait World Of Warcraft au niveau max).

_le ticket d'entrée c'est celui à 45$ (de mémoire), il donne droit au même contenu que les autres joueurs. La seule différence, c'est que ceux qui crachent plus commenceront avec des vaisseaux plus avancés.




> Avant de vendre mes reins et briser les rêves d'études supérieures de ma fille, juste une ou deux questions:
> - cette vidéo était prévue? Je veux dire annoncée depuis longtemps et la date (voire même le contenu) connue de la communauté?
> - si oui, est-ce la première de ce type?


Ils ont dit qu'ils montreraient quelque chose sur la génération procédurale. Personnellement et pour suivre le jeu de près, j'aurai mis ma main à couper que ça allait etre un truc du genre génération d'un astéroïde, ou une sorte de mini game pour se poser sur les planètes (genre tu dois suivre un couloir aérien). Le vol aérien et la génération procédurale de planète, c’était sensé être du "long term" mais apparement, depsui qu'ils ont ouvert le studio à Francfort (composé d'ex Crytek) l'année dernière le développement fait des bon technologiques important. Depuis la gamescom de cet été, ils ont fait plus que durant les 2 années précédentes. (et encore une fois c'est normal, on ne monte pas un studio de 200 personnes du jour au lendemain)

----------


## Romanito

> Aussi, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le procédural à la demande, est-ce que ça veut dire que la planète (hors station) sera différente selon qui la regarde ?





> Apres pour le procédural a la demande, j'avoue ne pas trop avoir compris non plus, si quelqu'un a des précisions...


Un moteur de génération procédurale peut être réglé pour générer exactement les mêmes planètes pour tous les joueurs et toutes les sessions, au caillou près.

Le but est de générer des données complexes, en l'occurrence une planète, des reliefs, etc. Pour générer ces données, on part d'une donnée de base simple pour arriver à une structure complexe à l'aide l'algorithmes dédiés (tout comme une simple graine donne au final un arbre avec ses milliers de branches et de feuilles). Or en informatique l'aléatoire n'existe pas, si la "graine" utilisée est toujours la même, le résultat final sera toujours le même.
Si on voulait générer des planètes différentes à chaque fois, il suffirait de baser la graine sur des données variables (comme la date et l'heure par exemple), mais ce n'est pas le but ici.

Pour le "à la demande", à mon avis c'est juste que le système qu'ils mettent en place permet de mêler intelligemment des données créées à la main (site d'atterrisage, d'extraction minière, etc.) à des données procédurales (reste de la planète).

----------


## Shamanix

> Mais à part çà M. Robert ne veut plus d'argent c'est les backer qui le pousse à prendre le pognon


Je suis a peut pres sur que personne ici n'a dit que Roberts ne voulais plus de pognon, ce serais fort naïf de nôtres part ^^

Apres encore une fois, je ne suis pas spécialement défenseur des méthodes de financements de CIG (du moins je pense qu'elles ne sont effectivement plus trop justifiés a présent), cela dit pour ceux qui gueulent envers les vaisseaux virtuels a 2.500€, la t'a le jeu avec un vaisseau de base pour 30€, et tu pourra acheter tous les autres ships avec l'argent IG.

Edit: Merci pour les précisions Romanito.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Apres encore une fois, je ne suis pas spécialement défenseur des méthodes de financements de CIG (du moins je pense qu'elles ne sont effectivement plus trop justifiés a présent), cela dit pour ceux qui gueulent envers les vaisseaux virtuels a 2.500€, la t'a le jeu avec un vaisseau de base pour 30€, et tu pourra acheter tous les autres ships avec l'argent IG.


Ça fait partie justement des questions qu'on est en droit de se poser : combien de temps pour accumuler assez d'argent IG ? Est-ce que ce sera équilibré, éventuellement ajusté au fil du temps, ou on aura au final un P2W flagrant ?
Pour l'instant, autant que je sache, personne n'a de réponse, pas même encore RSI.

----------


## Nirm

> Le live étais annoncer de longue date, son contenu, non. On savais juste qu'ils allais monter un truc "impressionnant".





> Ils ont dit qu'ils montreraient quelque chose sur la génération procédurale. Personnellement et pour suivre le jeu de près, j'aurai mis ma main à couper que ça allait etre un truc du genre génération d'un astéroïde, ou une sorte de mini game pour se poser sur les planètes (genre tu dois suivre un couloir aérien). Le vol aérien et la génération procédurale de planète, c’était sensé être du "long term" mais apparement, depsui qu'ils ont ouvert le studio à Francfort (composé d'ex Crytek) l'année dernière le développement fait des bon technologiques important. Depuis la gamescom de cet été, ils ont fait plus que durant les 2 années précédentes. (et encore une fois c'est normal, on ne monte pas un studio de 200 personnes du jour au lendemain)


Merci des réponses et désolé du HS.

----------


## Shamanix

> Ça fait partie justement des questions qu'on est en droit de se poser : combien de temps pour accumuler assez d'argent IG ? Est-ce que ce sera équilibré, éventuellement ajusté au fil du temps, ou on aura au final un P2W flagrant ?
> Pour l'instant, autant que je sache, personne n'a de réponse, pas même encore RSI.


Effectivement, la dessus a part les promesses de CIG qu'on pourra tout acheter IG avec des crédit gagnés "en s'amusant" on a que dalle, mais bon c'est un peut le truc avec les projets crowdfunder: Il faut faire confiance.
Apres les gens (enfin certains) font confiance a Roberts par ce qu'il n'a jamais encore (du moins a ma connaissance) arnaqué ses joueurs, contrairement a la team qui aurais parait-il (je n'es pas trop suivit l'histoire) sortis Meechwarrior Online avec nombres de features manquantes qui aurais pourtant été promises lors de la campagne de financement et qui au lieu de les intégrer après la sortie a préférer sortir des DLC payants. Du coup quand cette même team a voulus lancer un conçurent direct a Star Citizen ils se sont ramassés sévèrement, comme quoi la crédulité a ses limites.

----------


## Bah

> _oui, il y'a des joueurs qui ont mis une fortune dans le jeu, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils vous pourriront l'expérience de jeu (pas plus qu'un joueurs qui commencerait World Of Warcraft au niveau max).


Si y'a du PVP ça peut être un problème. Genre dans Wow de ce que j'ai cru comprendre les serveurs PvP c'était infréquentable pour les nouveaux.

----------


## Fiffz

> Mais à part çà M. Robert ne veut plus d'argent c'est les backer qui le pousse à prendre le pognon


Bonjour Messieurs 
Si je peux me permettre... :;): 

   Évidemment que CR a besoin d'argent, même si SQ42 et SC sont financés, il a encore 2 jeux AAA prévus derrière, et un un univers permanent à faire tourner et évoluer... S il n y a pas d abonnement mensuel pour jouer c'est MAINTENANT qu'il collecte de l'argent pour le futur. N'oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas d'investisseur derrière...

   Et pour ça il compte sur les backers, dont certains mettent en effet beaucoup d'argent, que ce soit par hype, ou car ils savent qu'ils n'auront pas trop de temps pour jouer et veulent quand même un beau vaisseau pour s'éclater avec leurs potes.

   Mais honnêtement c'est quoi votre problème avec l'argent ? Le cœur des gros joueurs sont des geeks américains, ces gens là ont de l'argent, beaucoup plus que la majorité d'entre nous, et les ricains sont de gros enthousiastes capables de balancer des centaines de dollars au casino par exemple.... Pourquoi pas dans un projet comme ça ?
  Franchement vous avez un raisonnement très franco français, SC est un projet mondial et la plupart des gens ne raisonnent pas comme vous. ( j dis pas que c'est mieux ou pire, mais c'est un fait).

  Et si CR se fait aussi un bénéfice c'est normal, le mec arrive à embaucher 300 personnes, créer une activité depuis rien, c'est un vrai entrepreneur qui mérite récompense.

 Pour finir, je vous rappelle que vous pouvez quand même acheter un jeu AAA et un accès au PU pour 40€, c'est pas cher. Et non vous ne serez pas écrasés par les gros joueurs car il y a un slider PVP/PVE qui permettra de commencer tranquillement.

----------


## Groufac

> Bonjour Messieurs 
> Si je peux me permettre...
> 
> * Évidemment que CR a besoin d'argent, même si SQ42 et SC sont financés, il a encore 2 jeux AAA prévus derrière, et un un univers permanent à faire tourner et évoluer... S il n y a pas d abonnement mensuel pour jouer c'est MAINTENANT qu'il collecte de l'argent pour le futur. N'oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas d'investisseur derrière...*
> 
>    Et pour ça il compte sur les backers, dont certains mettent en effet beaucoup d'argent, que ce soit par hype, ou car ils savent qu'ils n'auront pas trop de temps pour jouer et veulent quand même un beau vaisseau pour s'éclater avec leurs potes.


Sinon il peut essayer de le vendre en version release son SC avant de passer au contenu suivant?

----------


## Fiffz

Oui sauf qu'il y a déjà un million de backers... Pas sûr qu'il reste encore un million de clients potentiels,c est pas FIFA ce jeu non plus... ::P: 
Et aussi une équipe assez substantielle pour faire tourner le PU pendant 1000 ans au moins, enfin j'espère !  ::wacko::

----------


## nonothing

> Si y'a du PVP ça peut être un problème. Genre dans Wow de ce que j'ai cru comprendre les serveurs PvP c'était infréquentable pour les nouveaux.


En effet il y aura du pvp, mais il y aura aussi des forces de l'ordre et des chasseurs de primes. Le mec qui s'est payé un destroyer à 2500$ a peu de chance de le sortir pour venir dégommer ton petit vaisseau de transport. Déjà parce que tu iras probablement beaucoup plus vite que lui, ensuite parce qu'il n'a pas envie de se le faire défoncer par l'armée.
Il faut que ça puisse lui rapporter quelque chose pour contrebalancer les risques qu'il prend.
Dans l'état actuel, il est extrêmement facile de fuir n'importe quel combat mal engagé. Le système ne restera pas tel quel mais je ne pense pas que ce soit un point sur lequel s'alarmer pour le moment.

----------


## Shamanix

Ha oui, il y'a quand même un truc qu'il faut bien préciser au sujet des vaisseaux les plus cher: Ce sont des vaisseaux "massivement multicrew", par exemple la frégate Idriss ou le Destroyer Javelin (respectivement 1.200 et 2.500$) demanderons des 10enes de joueurs pour êtres manœuvrés, on est donc pas tout a fait dans le cas d'un joueur de WOW qui commencerais lev max et full stuff (et ça permettera a des joueurs débutants de se faire plaisir sur des gros bâtiments, a une tourelle par exemple).

Apres ce n'est pas le cas de tous les vaisseaux, il faut l'avouer, par exemple je doute des chances de survies en fight d'un mec en Aurora MR face a un Sabre ou un Super Hornet a 170€. Cela dit c'est le même cas de figure qu'un joueur qui commencerais Elite Dangerous maintenant, des joueurs ont des Python ou des Anacondas avec des fittings de gorets, et pourtant ça n’empêche pas de démarrer tranquilou le temps de les rattrapés, et d'aller ensuite se mesurer a eux en PVP, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne pourrais en être de même dans SC.

----------


## Elglon

> Si y'a du PVP ça peut être un problème. Genre dans Wow de ce que j'ai cru comprendre les serveurs PvP c'était infréquentable pour les nouveaux.


Oui il y'a du PVP, mais contrairement aux serveurs PVP de WoW (où tu ne peux pas "échapper" au tag PVP) on sera plus dans une configuration de serveur PVE de WoW (si ça te parle) tu pourra choisir d’éviter le PVP et le serveur évitera de te placer avec des joueurs PVP. (après c'est pas dit que les IA pirates soient plus tendre avec toi que les joueurs...)

Après, beaucoup de joueurs ont pris des vaisseaux dédié à l'exploration, au minage, au recyclage, à la réparation, au commerce etc... Donc typiquement des activités de PVE de coopération, le combat n'est pas le coeur du jeu.




> Ça fait partie justement des questions qu'on est en droit de se poser : combien de temps pour accumuler assez d'argent IG ? Est-ce que ce sera équilibré, éventuellement ajusté au fil du temps, ou on aura au final un P2W flagrant ?
> Pour l'instant, autant que je sache, personne n'a de réponse, pas même encore RSI.


Exact. Et la communauté est très vigilante là dessus. Ils ont donné des estimations, plutot positives de ce coté là, mais à prendre avec des grosses pincettes tellement la sortie est encore loin.

Il y a tout de même autre chose : actuellement en jouant à l'alpha en partie classée, tu gagnes des crédits qui permettent de louer quasiment tous les vaisseaux jouables. Et le temps de jeu nécessaire pour arriver à louer/tester quoique ce soit est très raisonnable.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si y'a du PVP ça peut être un problème. Genre dans Wow de ce que j'ai cru comprendre les serveurs PvP c'était infréquentable pour les nouveaux.


Tu pourras éviter facilement cette situation a priori. Comme dans plein de MMO le jeu utilisera des instances. Je confonds peut-être avec Elite mais il me semble qu’il y aura une énorme bulle centrée sur le vaisseau de chaque joueur représentant une instance. Si le vaisseau d’un autre joueur se situe en dehors de cette bulle tu ne le verras pas, jamais. S’il est dans ta bulle suivant vos réglages respectifs et le nombre de vaisseaux déjà présents vous pourrez vous voir ou non. Donc si dans tes options tu spécifies que tu veux jouer tout seul tu ne verras aucun joueur et aucun joueur ne te verra (et là l’expression « dans sa bulle » prendra tout son sens  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Max_well

> Un moteur de génération procédurale peut être réglé pour générer exactement les mêmes planètes pour tous les joueurs et toutes les sessions, au caillou près.
> 
> Le but est de générer des données complexes, en l'occurrence une planète, des reliefs, etc. Pour générer ces données, on part d'une donnée de base simple pour arriver à une structure complexe à l'aide l'algorithmes dédiés (tout comme une simple graine donne au final un arbre avec ses milliers de branches et de feuilles). Or en informatique l'aléatoire n'existe pas, si la "graine" utilisée est toujours la même, le résultat final sera toujours le même.
> Si on voulait générer des planètes différentes à chaque fois, il suffirait de baser la graine sur des données variables (comme la date et l'heure par exemple), mais ce n'est pas le but ici.
> 
> Pour le "à la demande", à mon avis c'est juste que le système qu'ils mettent en place permet de mêler intelligemment des données créées à la main (site d'atterrisage, d'extraction minière, etc.) à des données procédurales (reste de la planète).


J'ai bien en tête comment marche le procédural  ::):  c'est juste que la formulation était bizarre. Mais bon, si ça arrive dans la 2.1, ce sera vite vu.




> Il y a tout de même autre chose : actuellement en jouant à l'alpha en partie classée, tu gagnes des crédits qui permettent de louer quasiment tous les vaisseaux jouables. Et le temps de jeu nécessaire pour arriver à louer/tester quoique ce soit est très raisonnable.


C'est ça qu'en tant que non backer j'ai le plus de mal à comprendre. Etant donné que tous les vaisseaux sont testables en jeu sans forcemment les acheter, à part l'histoire du sondage, quel est l’intérêt de proposer de plus en plus de vaisseaux à la vente ? Autant ils serait à 500K€ je comprendrais la démarche, mais là à 100 millions, j'ai du mal.

Ha oui aussi, je voulais poser la question, les astéroïdes qui existent déjà et sur lequels les joueurs se posent, c'était pas déjà du procédural ?

----------


## nonothing

Bah l'intérêt pour CIG il est évident, par contre pour les joueurs qui achètent un vaisseau encore en phase de conception, j'avoue que j'ai plus de mal. Par exemple pour le Endeavour qui est dédié à la recherche, à la botanique et à la médecine, les gens l'achètent sans même savoir si ces aspects du jeu seront intéressants/agréables.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon, alors, je veux bien que cette démo ait l'air vachement chouette. Mais après des pages à expliquer que, franchement, ces journalistes ne sont pas sérieux à ironiser sur le fait que le jeu plante au bout de 5 minutes alors qu'en fait dans les derniers patchs ça s'est beaucoup amélioré et qu'on peut jouer une heure sans crasher, tout ça... voir Chris Roberts _himself_ dans le livestream mettre 5 bonnes minutes à _lancer_ une partie à cause de "difficultés techniques" pour ensuite crasher au bout d'une dizaine de minutes de jeu (et je passe sur les bugs, framerate horrible et autre joystick qui ne marche pas)... Tu m'étonnes que ça jette un froid avant qu'ils enchaînent sur la démo préenregistrée du vol atmosphérique...


Comme c’est une alpha c’est tout à fait normal que ça plante mais la communication joue sur les mots en parlant d’une « alpha 2.0 » alors que la dénomination 2.0 est censée désignée un produit finit qui en est à sa deuxième version (déjà qu’on a des éditeurs qui te font une « alpha » 2 mois avant une sortie, c’est pas la peine de détourner un peu plus les mots). Et bien sûr il y l’attitude des joueurs tellement sur la défensive qu’ils tombent dans l’excès alors qu’une alpha qui te pète au nez c’est presque plus rassurant que le contraire.

----------


## Elglon

> C'est ça qu'en tant que non backer j'ai le plus de mal à comprendre. Etant donné que tous les vaisseaux sont testables en jeu sans forcemment les acheter, à part l'histoire du sondage, quel est l’intérêt de proposer de plus en plus de vaisseaux à la vente ? Autant ils serait à 500K€ je comprendrais la démarche, mais là à 100 millions, j'ai du mal.


Je ne peux que plussoyer. 

La seule explication que j'ai c'est : les gens achètent, donc pourquoi ils se priveraient ? 

Pour info il y a même un disclaimer  "aucun vaisseau n'est nécessaire pour jouer, tous seront accessibles in game"

edit: ceci dit, lorsque le financement à commencé à taper dans les dizaines de millions, Roberts à clairement dit que l'objectif était $100M avant la sortie du jeu. Une boite avec 240 employés dans 3 pays, ça a forcement des (très) gros frais de fonctionnement.

----------


## tenshu

> Alors ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas refait la chronologie de Broken Age, mais là je suis assez sûr que tu te plantes royalement : Il n'a rien prolongé avec la deuxième partie, il a coupé le jeu prévu de base en deux ! Et ceci pour lever des fonds parce qu'ils allaient être trop court niveau pognon (bicoze gestion calamiteuse) pour finaliser la deuxième partie, c'est con que je n'aie pas gardé les mails d'update de l'époque, mais c'était explicitement dit.


On est HS à fond mais c'est plutôt qu'il faut intégrer qu'il n'y a jamais eu de *Broken Age* "promis", ils ont levé des fond en disant clairement voyons ce qu'on peut en faire, on vous promet juste que ça sera un truc cool.
Du coup Tim part sur un truc méga trop ambitieux, partie 1 sympa, plus de tune pour la partie 2 financée de sa poche + prévente.
Ca se fini pas trop mal (même si la partie 2 est bof bof) et c'est tant mieux.

Ca plaide effectivement pour beaucoup plus de transparence.
Mais encore une fois si on regarde les KS récents, on est carrément proche de la précommande. On sent que les gens ne veulent plus backer "pour voir ce qui va en sortir", perso je le referais pas même si je suis content de l'avoir fait pour *Broken Age* et *Wasteland 2* (qui lui a été admirablement géré) afin d'ouvrir une nouvelle voie de financement.


En y pensant bien, dans les "gros" KS y'a a combien qui ont donné de vrais bon jeux ?
Pas tant que ça j'ai l'impression.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Légalement (au moins dans le cas de Star Citizen) c'est assimilé à une vente ; la TVA est d'ailleurs prélevée dessus en Europe.
> Pour le crowdfunding en général, je ne sais pas trop, d'autant que ça doit relever du droit américain pour la plupart des projets sur Kickstarter.


Ca relève surtout du flou juridique, le législateur doit pas tarder à légiférer sur ce sujet d'ailleurs.
On est au milieu de l'investissement, de l'achat et du don.

C'est a mon avis très compliqué de déterminer les contours des obligations légales des responsables d'une campagne KS.

----------


## Elglon

> Ca relève surtout du flou juridique, le législateur doit pas tarder à légiférer sur ce sujet d'ailleurs.
> On est au milieu de l'investissement, de l'achat et du don.
> 
> C'est a mon avis très compliqué de déterminer les contours des obligations légales des responsables d'une campagne KS.


Non, il n'y a aucun flou juridique : c'est une vente. 
Soumise aux lois et la TVA locales de l'acheteur. 

Et c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle CIG rembourse les joueurs qui en font la demande.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Non, il n'y a aucun flou juridique : c'est une vente. 
> Soumise aux lois et la TVA locales de l'acheteur. 
> 
> Et c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle CIG rembourse les joueurs qui en font la demande.


Ah oui, tiens, la procédure est-elle expliquée quelque part ? 
A la limite si tu veux en MP, le but n'est pas de lancer une nouvelle shitstorm.

----------


## tenshu

> Non, il n'y a aucun flou juridique : c'est une vente.


C'est pas moi qui le dit hein, c'est le législateur lui même hein.
La loi de 2014 est venu poser pas mal d'encadrements mais c'est largement perfectible.
De mémoire elle a bien encadré les plateformes de dons mais moins les souscriptions avec contreparties.

----------


## Frypolar

> En y pensant bien, dans les "gros" KS y'a a combien qui ont donné de vrais bon jeux ?
> Pas tant que ça j'ai l'impression.


Il y a un topic de suivi des jeux Kickstarter dans la section jv générale il me semble. Si tu trouves pas tu peux demander à Catel il est super calé sur le sujet.

----------


## beedees

> Ah oui, tiens, la procédure est-elle expliquée quelque part ? 
> A la limite si tu veux en MP, le but n'est pas de lancer une nouvelle shitstorm.





> CIG peux te rembourser (au cas par cas, je ne pense pas qu'ils aient d'obligations légales) lorsque tu invoques ce motif. La démarche expliqués par des repentis (chiens d'infidéles) de SC.


 ::):

----------


## tenshu

> 


Les réponses sur le fil Reddit  :Perfect: 


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Les réponses sur le fil Reddit


Réponses assez stupides d'ailleurs. Le gars n'a pas pigé que c'est totalement au crédit de RSI de faire des remboursements à l'encontre de son propre TOS, quoi que celui-ci mentionne.

----------


## Gustave

> Les réponses sur le fil Reddit


C'est drôle de voir que la communauté de ce jeu est toujours aussi imbitable quel que soit le pays.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et tu leur donne du grain à moudre avec ce message.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Cela dit c'est le même cas de figure qu'un joueur qui commencerais Elite Dangerous maintenant, des joueurs ont des Python ou des Anacondas avec des fittings de gorets, et pourtant ça n’empêche pas de démarrer tranquilou le temps de les rattrapés, et d'aller ensuite se mesurer a eux en PVP, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne pourrais en être de même dans SC.





> Tu pourras éviter facilement cette situation a priori. Comme dans plein de MMO le jeu utilisera des instances. Je confonds peut-être avec Elite mais il me semble qu’il y aura une énorme bulle centrée sur le vaisseau de chaque joueur représentant une instance. Si le vaisseau d’un autre joueur se situe en dehors de cette bulle tu ne le verras pas, jamais. S’il est dans ta bulle suivant vos réglages respectifs et le nombre de vaisseaux déjà présents vous pourrez vous voir ou non. Donc si dans tes options tu spécifies que tu veux jouer tout seul tu ne verras aucun joueur et aucun joueur ne te verra (et là l’expression « dans sa bulle » prendra tout son sens ).


Les joueurs s'ignorent dans Elite. 

C'est la plus grosse catastrophe qui puisse arriver à Star Citizen en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Groufac

> Les réponses sur le fil Reddit


Ouais là il y a du spécimen bien gratiné ...

----------


## Cheshire

> Je comprend l'envie de débattre et de faire cette analogie. Mais c'est complètement absurde comme comparaison, car c'est valable pour n'importe quel jeu en ligne et n'en fait pas pour autant une arnaque pyramidale.
> 
> L'intérêt des joueurs à ce qu'il y ait un maximum de joueur, pour que le jeu continue à être maintenu et alimenté en contenu, c'est commun à tous les MMO/jeux en ligne. Quand aux codes de parrainage, c'est aussi un classique dans les MMO, et je peux t'affirmer que c'est de l'ordre de l'anecdotique.


La grosse différence entre Star Citizen et le MMO moyen est que le jeu est encore en plein développement. Ça semble relever du détail, ça n'en est pas du tout un : on ne recrute pas pour jouer ensemble, on recrute pour que le voisin donne lui aussi ses sous pour augmenter encore le budget de développement du jeu qui ne semble avoir aucune limite... Du point de vue de quelqu'un qui n'est pas convaincu que le développement tiendra ses promesses, ça renvoie vraiment une image pas très nette de prosélytisme financier.

Je me demande vraiment où on en serait aujourd'hui s'ils n'avaient reçu "que" 20 millions de $ - déjà le crowdfunding le plus élevé de tous les temps et le budget estimé pour un jeu avec campagne solo de 45 missions, une composante FPS et un MMO avec 100 systèmes jouables. Avec 5 fois ce budget atteint, la réaction saine ne devrait pas être "continuons de recruter pour qu'ils aient encore plus d'argent au cas où" mais "attendons qu'ils tiennent leurs promesses".




> Enfin la valeur des game package n'augmente pas avec le nombre de joueur. (je ne sais pas d'où tu sors ça)


Si tu as un vaisseau un peu rare qui n'est plus vendu et/ou avec la LTI qu'il n'est plus possible d'avoir (même si CIG assure que ça ne sera pas un gros avantage, ça a visiblement beaucoup de valeur pour les joueurs), l'offre potentielle sur le marché secondaire est fixe, quand la demande dépend du nombre de joueurs.




> Ils ont dit qu'ils montreraient quelque chose sur la génération procédurale. Personnellement et pour suivre le jeu de près, j'aurai mis ma main à couper que ça allait etre un truc du genre génération d'un astéroïde, ou une sorte de mini game pour se poser sur les planètes (genre tu dois suivre un couloir aérien). Le vol aérien et la génération procédurale de planète, c’était sensé être du "long term" mais apparement, depsui qu'ils ont ouvert le studio à Francfort (composé d'ex Crytek) l'année dernière le développement fait des bon technologiques important. Depuis la gamescom de cet été, ils ont fait plus que durant les 2 années précédentes. (et encore une fois c'est normal, on ne monte pas un studio de 200 personnes du jour au lendemain)


Personnellement, c'est le genre de chose que je trouve au contraire plutôt inquiétante : ils ont une liste de promesses longue comme le bras à implémenter et il y a visiblement un gros boulot de fond (pas forcément très glamour) à faire pour rendre le jeu jouable, et ils annoncent encore un nouveau truc pour en mettre plein les yeux et continuer à alimenter la machine à rêves ?... Là encore, on n'est pas du tout dans le schéma d'une société qui s'apprête à livrer le produit fini dans un avenir proche et qui se contente de "prendre l'argent que les backers lui supplient d'accepter"...

- - - Updated - - -




> C'est pas moi qui le dit hein, c'est le législateur lui même hein.
> La loi de 2014 est venu poser pas mal d'encadrements mais c'est largement perfectible.
> De mémoire elle a bien encadré les plateformes de dons mais moins les souscriptions avec contreparties.


C'est juste que vous parlez de deux choses différentes : tu parles du crowdfunding en général, Elglon parle de Star Citizen qui, au vu de sa taille, ne peut pas rester dans un "flou juridique" et doit donc se rattacher à un schéma existant, depuis peu les (nouveaux) pledges sont assimilés à des précommandes, avec tout ce que ça implique légalement et fiscalement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les joueurs s'ignorent dans Elite. 
> 
> C'est la plus grosse catastrophe qui puisse arriver à Star Citizen en ce qui me concerne.


C’est vrai qu’en tant que mineur, commerçant, explorateur ou autre activité similaire tu n’as aucun intérêt à être visible par les gens cherchant à te détruire.

----------


## beedees

> La grosse différence entre Star Citizen et le MMO moyen est que le jeu est encore en plein développement. Ça semble relever du détail, ça n'en est pas du tout un : on ne recrute pas pour jouer ensemble, on recrute pour que le voisin donne lui aussi ses sous pour augmenter encore le budget de développement du jeu qui ne semble avoir aucune limite... Du point de vue de quelqu'un qui n'est pas convaincu que le développement tiendra ses promesses, ça renvoie vraiment une image pas très nette de prosélytisme financier.


Je joue en PVP dans plusieurs modes et en coop avec d'autres Canards. Je joue presque jamais en solo... Alors certes surtout dans un module d'arcade pour l'instant mais pas que. En tout cas je joue. 
(Bien sur, je comprend ce que tu veux dire)




> Si tu as un vaisseau un peu rare qui n'est plus vendu et/ou avec la LTI qu'il n'est plus possible d'avoir (même si CIG assure que ça ne sera pas un gros avantage, ça a visiblement beaucoup de valeur pour les joueurs), l'offre potentielle sur le marché secondaire est fixe, quand la demande dépend du nombre de joueurs.


On t'as déjà dit qu'ils ne tenaient par leurs engagements la dessus  ::ninja:: 
Je crois qu'il n'y en a qu'un qui n'ai pas été remis en vente le "vanduul scythe", ils en ont mis un mieux à la place qu'on peut louer (avec des credits du jeu qu'on gagne en arcade) pour l'arcade. arcade arcade arcade




> Personnellement, c'est le genre de chose que je trouve au contraire plutôt inquiétante : ils ont une liste de promesses longue comme le bras à implémenter et il y a visiblement un gros boulot de fond (pas forcément très glamour) à faire pour rendre le jeu jouable, et ils annoncent encore un nouveau truc pour en mettre plein les yeux et continuer à alimenter la machine à rêves ?... Là encore, on n'est pas du tout dans le schéma d'une société qui s'apprête à livrer le produit fini dans un avenir proche et qui se contente de "prendre l'argent que les backers lui supplient d'accepter"...


Ils n'ont rien annoncé de nouveau depuis la barre des 65M et il y a la campagne solo prévue pour l'année prochaine (sceptique).
Le jeu MMO finis? 2018 me semble probable. Ensuite l'alpha beta toussa permettra déjà de faire mumuse




> C’est vrai qu’en tant que mineur, commerçant, explorateur ou autre activité similaire tu n’as aucun intérêt à être visible par les gens cherchant à te détruire.


Le PU doit être compsé à 90% de NPC, c'est vrai que niveau PVP (surtout pour le côté pirate, qui parce que je suis un sadique ne me donnera de plaisir que si quelqu'un pleure) c'est pas l'idéal comme jeu à mon humble avis. En tout cas j'attend de voir

----------


## nonothing

Je crois avoir lu qu'il ne serait pas facile (au moins sans un bon matériel de guerre électronique) de différencier le vaisseau d'un joueur de celui d'un pnj. Si c'est vrai, peut-être que tout le monde risquera de se faire attaquer (ça rajoute du piment), mais ça évitera aussi les pulsions de certains qui préfèrent attaquer un innocent joueur qu'un innocent pnj juste pour le plaisir de saouler quelqu'un.

Ouf ça va, j'ai pas oublié de mettre le "je crois" et le "peut-être"  ::): 

Edit: grillé par Beedees qui me prend de vitesse tout en expliquant mieux que moi, ce mec est énervant comme un allemand qui maîtrise en boxe française...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il y a aussi un réglage de curseurs non ? Mes souvenirs sont flous mais genre si tu mets tes curseurs au maxi  sur "safe", tu te fais pas du tout attaquer mais n'as pas accès à certains secteurs dangereux mais lucratifs ? Ou est-ce que je confonds tout ?

----------


## beedees

> Il y a aussi un réglage de curseurs non ? Mes souvenirs sont flous mais genre si tu mets tes curseurs au maxi  sur "safe", tu te fais pas du tout attaquer mais n'as pas accès à certains secteurs dangereux mais lucratifs ? Ou est-ce que je confonds tout ?


chuuut  ::ninja:: 
Mais je crois que oui j'en ai les même souvenirs flous  :tired:

----------


## nonothing

Ouais il y a aussi un curseur, dont l'effet dépend peut-être du système dans lequel tu te trouves. De toutes façons même sans croiser de joueur, le joueur débutant ne sera pas à l'abri de se faire attaquer par un enfoiré de pnj qui aura sorti sa CB pour se payer un super chasseur de la mort.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ils n'ont rien annoncé de nouveau depuis la barre des 65M et il y a la campagne solo prévue pour l'année prochaine (séptique).


Justement, il n'y a effectivement plus de stretch goal depuis les 65 millions, mais ce qu'ils ont montré dans la démo était quand même quelque chose de nouveau et d'inattendu (tout au plus y avait-il un engagement à développer l'aspect procédural _après_ la sortie du jeu), autrement dit, ils sont prêts à dédier du temps et des personnes hautement qualifiées pour faire rêver avec de nouvelles promesses alors qu'il y a déjà pas mal de choses déjà promises qui restent à implémenter, sans parler de faire fonctionner ce qui est déjà implémenté...

À propos de campagne solo, j'ai vu je sais plus où qu'ils parlaient de Squadron 42 _episode 1_, la campagne va être découpée deux à la Broken Age ? Du coup ce qui est prévu pour l'an prochain, c'est cette première partie ?

----------


## Elglon

> La grosse différence entre Star Citizen et le MMO moyen est que le jeu est encore en plein développement. Ça semble relever du détail, ça n'en est pas du tout un : on ne recrute pas pour jouer ensemble, on recrute pour que le voisin donne lui aussi ses sous pour augmenter encore le budget de développement du jeu qui ne semble avoir aucune limite... Du point de vue de quelqu'un qui n'est pas convaincu que le développement tiendra ses promesses, ça renvoie vraiment une image pas très nette de prosélytisme financier.


Alors d'une part, un MMO est constamment en développement de contenu, sinon c'est sa mort. 
Et d'autre part t'es dans le fantasme complet à croire que les joueurs "recrutent". :/ Je gère un des plus gros fansite FR sur SC et je peux te garantir que mon discours (ainsi que celui des autres fansite, FR en tout cas) c'est : 1) aucun intérêt à prendre le jeu maintenant, si ce n'est de commencer à tater du joystick. et 2) si vous le faites, c'est à vos risques et périls.

Quand à CIG, sa "com" se limite à sa chaine youtube/twitch et à des petits stand dans les salons JV etc... Si ils voulaient absolument vendre du package, je pense qu'ils y mettrait plus de moyen. (mais je peux me tromper)




> Si tu as un vaisseau un peu rare qui n'est plus vendu et/ou avec la LTI qu'il n'est plus possible d'avoir (même si CIG assure que ça ne sera pas un gros avantage, ça a visiblement beaucoup de valeur pour les joueurs), l'offre potentielle sur le marché secondaire est fixe, quand la demande dépend du nombre de joueurs.


Oui, il y'a des gens qui se sont rué sur les collectors limité pour les revendre par la suite à prix d'or par la suite. Mais tu ne peux pas dire que les joueurs ou CIG entretiennent ça, pas plus que n'importe quel éditeur qui fait des édition limitée ou collector. Et surtout, ca devrait être vérifiable, mais à la louche je pense que ça représente une fraction négligeable de leur revenu. (là encore, je peux me tromper hein)




> Personnellement, c'est le genre de chose que je trouve au contraire plutôt inquiétante : ils ont une liste de promesses longue comme le bras à implémenter et il y a visiblement un gros boulot de fond (pas forcément très glamour) à faire pour rendre le jeu jouable, et ils annoncent encore un nouveau truc pour en mettre plein les yeux et continuer à alimenter la machine à rêves ?... Là encore, on n'est pas du tout dans le schéma d'une société qui s'apprête à livrer le produit fini dans un avenir proche et qui se contente de "prendre l'argent que les backers lui supplient d'accepter"...


C'est vrai, ils ont changé de plan en cours de de route, principalement à cause de leur succès. Ouvrir le studio de Francfort avec des transfuges de Crytek ce n’était pas dans les plans d'origines. Mais comment dire si c'est une mauvaise chose ? Comment juger par rapport à un développement de jeu "standard" dont on ne sait rien avant la date de sortie ? Quand à la date de sortie, il n'y en a pas, et il ne faut pas en attendre avant 2017 (si tout se passe bien).




> C'est juste que vous parlez de deux choses différentes : tu parles du crowdfunding en général, Elglon parle de Star Citizen qui, au vu de sa taille, ne peut pas rester dans un "flou juridique" et doit donc se rattacher à un schéma existant, depuis peu les (nouveaux) pledges sont assimilés à des précommandes, avec tout ce que ça implique légalement et fiscalement.


Oui je parlais uniquement des préco faites sur le site officiel. Pour Kickstarter, ils ont leur propre règle, mais je suis certains qu'ils remboursent également.




> À propos de campagne solo, j'ai vu je sais plus où qu'ils parlaient de Squadron 42 _episode 1_, la campagne va être découpée deux à la Broken Age ? Du coup ce qui est prévu pour l'an prochain, c'est cette première partie ?


La campagne solo à déjà été entièrement tournée et est inclue dans le package de base. 
Plus tard ils feront une suite, à la manière des addons de Wing Commander. 
Et si ça marche, il y en aura d'autre. Ca fait partie du modèle économique.

----------


## beedees

3 opus avec ton perso. 
Et vi l'année prochaine (vraiment difficile à écrire ça) c'est le premier. une partie du casting au moin revient dans les suites.
ceux qui ont backé auront que le 1, à quelque exeptions pour ceux de la première heure je crois. 

Je pense que c'est grâce à l'équipe de francfort, les anciens de Crytech, qu'ils ont fait des gros bons en avant.

Méga griller et dire que j'allais ajouté un :summonelglon:

----------


## GameHaroZ

> Personnellement, c'est le genre de chose que je trouve au contraire plutôt inquiétante : ils ont une liste de promesses longue comme le bras à implémenter et il y a visiblement un gros boulot de fond (pas forcément très glamour) à faire pour rendre le jeu jouable, et ils annoncent encore un nouveau truc pour en mettre plein les yeux et continuer à alimenter la machine à rêves ?... Là encore, on n'est pas du tout dans le schéma d'une société qui s'apprête à livrer le produit fini dans un avenir proche et qui se contente de "prendre l'argent que les backers lui supplient d'accepter"...



$41,000,000 le 01/04/2014

"Procedural Generation R&D Team – This stretch goal will allocate funding for Cloud Imperium to develop procedural generation technology for future iterations of Star Citizen. Advanced procedural generation will be necessary for creating entire planets worth of exploration and development content. A special strike team of procedural generation-oriented developers will be assembled to make this technology a reality."

Là ou tu vois une annonce d'un nouveau truc, j'y vois la réalisation d'un "stretch goal".

----------


## Shamanix

> C'est drôle de voir que la communauté de ce jeu est toujours aussi imbitable quel que soit le pays.


Mmm...  :Popcorn: 
Enfin on retrouve l'esprit de ce topic  ::P:

----------


## Cheshire

> $41,000,000 le 01/04/2014
> 
> "Procedural Generation R&D Team – This stretch goal will allocate funding for Cloud Imperium to develop procedural generation technology for future iterations of Star Citizen. Advanced procedural generation will be necessary for creating entire planets worth of exploration and development content. A special strike team of procedural generation-oriented developers will be assembled to make this technology a reality."
> 
> Là ou tu vois une annonce d'un nouveau truc, j'y vois la réalisation d'un "stretch goal".


"For future iterations of Star Citizen". Et les réactions à la vidéo montrent quand même bien que ce n'était pas attendu, notamment la partie vol atmosphérique seamless...

----------


## GameHaroZ

> "for future iterations of star citizen". Et les réactions à la vidéo montrent quand même bien que ce n'était pas attendu, notamment la partie vol atmosphérique seamless...


le *01/04/2014*

Sois presque 2 ans, et les vidéos insistent sur le fait que c'est un prototype, donc pas encore pleinement utilisable ...

Ta vraiment l'impression d’être dans le bon là ? Ou tu veux juste me donner tort ?

----------


## Elglon

> "For future iterations of Star Citizen". Et les réactions à la vidéo montrent quand même bien que ce n'était pas attendu, notamment la partie vol atmosphérique seamless...


Effectivement, mais encore une fois, pendant les 2 premières années ils ont revu grandement à la hausse leurs ambitions. 

Et ça c'est vraiment une partie minime. Si tu veux des changements de plan important : le développement par module est terminé. En tout et pour tout on en aura eu que 2 (le hangar et le dogfight). Dorénavant tout va être unifié et directement intégré à cette version 2.0.

Et encore une fois comment juger de si c'est une bonne ou mauvaise chose ?

----------


## Nirm

> (séptique)


Du coup, c'est sûr, ça sent pas bon...

----------


## Cheshire

> Alors d'une part, un MMO est constamment en développement de contenu, sinon c'est sa mort. 
> Et d'autre part t'es dans le fantasme complet à croire que les joueurs "recrutent". :/ Je gère un des plus gros fansite FR sur SC et je peux te garantir que mon discours (ainsi que celui des autres fansite, FR en tout cas) c'est : 1) aucun intérêt à prendre le jeu maintenant, si ce n'est de commencer à tater du joystick. et 2) si vous le faites, c'est à vos risques et périls.


C'est tout à ton honneur si tu es prudent, mais c'est un peu fort de me dire que "je suis dans le fantasme complet que les joueurs recrutent" quand il y a besoin de remonter à peine deux pages dans ce topic pourtant pas franchement propice au recrutement pour lire :

_Ha, et pour ceux qui voudrais lâcher les fourches et les torches  pour franchir le pas, il y'a actuellement des starter package qui vous  donnent accès au jeu une fois dispo (Campagne solo + Univers Persistant)  et aux alpha/beta pour moins de 30€: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/p...itizen-Starter

D'ailleurs, si jamais vous vouliez prendre le jeu, il est conseiller  d'utiliser un code de "parrainage" pour démarrer avec un petit bonus de  thune en jeu, voila le mien: STAR-....-..._

ou encore

_Évidemment que CR a besoin d'argent, même si SQ42 et SC sont  financés, il a encore 2 jeux AAA prévus derrière, et un un univers  permanent à faire tourner et évoluer... S il n y a pas d abonnement  mensuel pour jouer c'est MAINTENANT qu'il collecte de l'argent pour le  futur. N'oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas d'investisseur derrière...
(...)
 Pour finir, je vous rappelle que vous pouvez quand même acheter un jeu  AAA et un accès au PU pour 40€, c'est pas cher. Et non vous ne serez pas  écrasés par les gros joueurs car il y a un slider PVP/PVE qui permettra  de commencer tranquillement._

Quand on n'est pas engagé dans le backing du jeu, je t'assure que ça donne vraiment une impression de prosélytisme déplacé.





> Effectivement, mais encore une fois, pendant les 2  premières années ils ont revu grandement à la hausse leurs ambitions. 
> 
> Et ça c'est vraiment une partie minime. Si tu veux des changements de plan important : le développement par module est terminé.  En tout et pour tout on en aura eu que 2 (le hangar et le dogfight).  Dorénavant tout va être unifié et directement intégré à cette version  2.0.
> 
> Et encore une fois comment juger de si c'est une bonne ou mauvaise chose ?


C'est bien le problème du développement en "tunnel" dont on ne voit le résultat qu'à la fin. C'est un peu comme quelqu'un qui doit te faire un rapport de 3 pages pour la fin de la semaine qui te dit le lendemain qu'il ne te le donnera pas parce qu'il a trouvé plein d'infos et qu'à la place il t'enverra un rapport de 100 pages le mois prochain. Si ça se trouve ce sera complètement à côté de la plaque, le rapport sera écrit en anglais au lieu d'en français et il restera plein de fautes d'orthographe, sauf qu'on ne le saura que trop tard - sans parler du fait que, d'expérience, ça masque souvent quelque chose qui ne va pas à la base et que la personne espère rectifier avec plus de temps et en promettant plus pour justifier le retard.

Je n'ai vraiment aucun doute sur les capacités de RSI de réaliser des  modèles 3D somptueux, de faire des cinématiques remarquables et de programmer des choses techniquement très impressionnantes, ils ont recruté des gens talentueux et expérimentés pour ça, la question est plutôt leur capacité à livrer quelque chose de fini et propre, c'est leur premier projet _et_ c'est un projet unique et extrêmement ambitieux.

Le fait qu'ils abandonnent en cours de route le développement par modules (et notamment celui FPS dont on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il est devenu) qui est  justement quelque chose qui permet de prouver qu'ils sont capables de  livrer quelque chose d'abouti (fût-ce dans un module séparé), ce n'est _pas_ rassurant. Au moins ils promettent le premier Squadron 42 pour 2016, ce qui permettra de voir leur premier "vrai" produit complet, Q&A compris, s'il est du niveau d'une production commerciale AAA similaire, ils gagneront un gros potentiel de confiance ; s'il est décevant ou pire, reporté, ça n'augurera rien de bon... et aujourd'hui, impossible de savoir ce que ce sera.

Enfin, concernant la démo, ce que je veux souligner, c'est la différence de perception entre ceux qui croient au projet et qui salivent en voyant ça, et un sceptique comme moi ("détracteur" est trop fort) qui ne peut pas s'empêcher d'être gêné par l'enchaînement entre le playtest qui crash suivi de la superbe démo-promesse. Pour te donner une idée, ça me donne l'impression d'une coupure pub pour un hamburger McDo au milieu d'un documentaire sur l'abattage industriel du boeuf, le charme n'agit pas du tout.

----------


## vectra

Cet edito m'a bien convaincu. 

Aucune chance que j'investisse dans cette daube de Star Citizen avec une communauté de teubés calquée sur celle de LoL.
Par contre, je pense qu'Elite Dangerous va faire parti de mon panier de Nowel. Un jeu hardcore pour PCiste, enfin  :;):

----------


## beedees

> Du coup, c'est sûr, ça sent pas bon...


hum...  edit fait

----------


## Orhin

> Cet edito m'a bien convaincu. 
> 
> Aucune chance que j'investisse dans cette daube de Star Citizen avec une communauté de teubés calquée sur celle de LoL.
> Par contre, je pense qu'Elite Dangerous va faire parti de mon panier de Nowel. Un jeu hardcore pour PCiste, enfin


Trop gros passeras pas.

Comme toi en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## GameHaroZ

> Cet edito m'a bien convaincu. 
> 
> Aucune chance que j'investisse dans cette daube de Star Citizen avec une communauté de teubés calquée sur celle de LoL.
> Par contre, je pense qu'Elite Dangerous va faire parti de mon panier de Nowel. Un jeu hardcore pour PCiste, enfin


 ::trollface::

----------


## Shamanix

@Cheshire: 


> "Exemple"
>  Quand on n'est pas engagé dans le backing du jeu, je t'assure que ça donne vraiment une impression de prosélytisme déplacé.


Ouais, enfin en ce qui me concerne c'est juste pour gagné 5.000 UEC hein, en dehors de ça vous pouvez bien aller jouer a Interstellar Ponny Sex Friend si vous le voullez, je m'en cogne  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Pour 100 miyons, j'espère au moins que vous avez prévu une conversion sur Wii et sur smartphone Androïd.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @Cheshire: Ouais, enfin en ce qui me concerne c'est juste pour gagné 5.000 UEC hein, en dehors de ça vous pouvez bien aller jouer a Interstellar Ponny Sex Friend si vous le voullez, je m'en cogne


Un seul 'n' à Pony, steuplé. Un peu de respect pour les bronies  :tired:

----------


## mp88

> 


Donc là, en toute justice, Kahn Lusth devrait arriver en roulant des mécaniques, sortir un laïus à base de "mettons les choses au point" et ban l'auteur des injures pour 24h, c'est bien ça ?  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Le fait qu'ils abandonnent en cours de route le développement par modules (et notamment celui FPS dont on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il est devenu) qui est  justement quelque chose qui permet de prouver qu'ils sont capables de  livrer quelque chose d'abouti (fût-ce dans un module séparé), ce n'est _pas_ rassurant.


Non mais le coup du développement par modules c’est de la communication. C’est un procédé très commun dans le développement informatique comme je l’ai dit au début de la discussion. Ils continueront de développer par « modules », vu le projet ils sont obligés, seulement ce seront des plus petits morceaux. Ce qu’ils appellent développement par modules c’est juste le développement d’une nouvelle fonctionnalité, simple ou complexe peu importe, en dehors du projet principal et qui sera intégrée à celui-ci une fois terminée ou à minima dans un état potable.




> Cet edito m'a bien convaincu. 
> 
> Aucune chance que j'investisse dans cette daube de Star Citizen avec une communauté de teubés calquée sur celle de LoL.
> Par contre, je pense qu'Elite Dangerous va faire parti de mon panier de Nowel. Un jeu hardcore pour PCiste, enfin


Merci de ta participation de qualité. Surtout te sens pas obligé de recommencer  ::happy2::

----------


## GameHaroZ

> donc là, en toute justice, kahn lusth devrait arriver en roulant des mécaniques, sortir un laïus à base de "mettons les choses au point" et ban l'auteur des injures pour 24h, c'est bien ça ?


edit : Ras ^^'

----------


## Nazedaq

> Un jeu hardcore pour PCiste, enfin


Bof.

----------


## Cheshire

> Non mais le coup du développement par modules c’est de la communication. C’est un procédé très commun dans le développement informatique comme je l’ai dit au début de la discussion. Ils continueront de développer par « modules », vu le projet ils sont obligés, seulement ce seront des plus petits morceaux. Ce qu’ils appellent développement par modules c’est juste le développement d’une nouvelle fonctionnalité, simple ou complexe peu importe, en dehors du projet principal et qui sera intégrée à celui-ci une fois terminée ou à minima dans un état potable.


Non non, les modules, c'était des sortes de mini-standalones qui démontraient certains aspects du jeu : le hangar (pour voir certains vaisseaux modélisés "en vrai" et se promener dedans), Arena Commander (pour piloter des vaisseaux dans l'espace) ou le social module dont j'ai oublié le nom où on peut faire du buggy. Il y avait un module "FPS" aussi mais qui est apparemment passé à la trappe.

Maintenant que ça a changé, oui, c'est ce que tu décris.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non non, les modules, c'était des sortes de mini-standalones qui démontraient certains aspects du jeu : le hangar (pour voir certains vaisseaux modélisés "en vrai" et se promener dedans), Arena Commander (pour piloter des vaisseaux dans l'espace) ou le social module dont j'ai oublié le nom où on peut faire du buggy. Il y avait un module "FPS" aussi mais qui est apparemment passé à la trappe.


Oui mais c’est uniquement pour la communication justement. Je reprends un ordre habituel d’actions quand tu développes :
Je développe une fonctionnalité qui, à terme, se retrouvera branchée sur un autre programme mais pour le moment elle est isolée (ça simplifie pas mal de choses dont les tests) ; Ma fonctionnalité est terminée ou au moins suffisamment aboutie, je récupère le programme principal et je vais faire mes « branchements » entre ma fonctionnalité et ce programme principal. Là je suis toujours dans mon coin donc je ne gêne pas les autres développeurs qui travaillent entre autre sur le programme principal ;J’ai fini mes branchements, ça fonctionne donc je récupère la toute dernière version du programme principal pour être certain qu’il n’y a pas eu un truc ajouté en cours de route qui casse tout;Cette fois-ci c’est la bonne, tout fonctionne sur la version en cours donc je crée une nouvelle version du programme principal qui à partir de maintenant intégrera ma fonctionnalité de façon officielle.

Là ils ont fait exactement la même chose sauf qu’ils ont fait des démos de la partie autonome avant qu’elle ne soit intégrée au programme principal chose qui n’est pas faite en générale parce qu’on fait rarement de la pub directe sur les fonctionnalités en cours de développement (ça évite la déception du client si un gros problème a obligé à retirer une fonctionnalité X ou Y).

Voilà donc de mon point de vue le fait qu’ils ne parlent plus de modules ça veut juste dire qu’ils ont avancé normalement dans le développement.

----------


## Zepolak

> Donc là, en toute justice, Kahn Lusth devrait arriver en roulant des mécaniques, sortir un laïus à base de "mettons les choses au point" et ban l'auteur des injures pour 24h, c'est bien ça ?


Tu n'est quand même pas en train de penser qu'un membre de la Rédac lit tout les posts du forum ?

La modération fonctionne par modobell sur ce forum, pour tout un tas de raisons (notamment parce que la communauté CPC est généralement assez mature pour s'expliquer sans avoir besoin d'intervention des modos). Du coup, si l'intervention de Vectra (oui, je pars du principe que c'est celle de Vectra et pas de GamerHaroZ) te dérange, je t'encourage à utiliser le biais des modobells. Derrière chaque modobell, ensuite, y a discussion/action de l'ensemble de la modération.

----------


## beedees

> Il y avait un module "FPS" aussi mais qui est apparemment passé à la trappe.


Non, Star marine (simulateur pour l'entrainement au FPS équivlent de arenna commander) arrivera aprés qu'ils aient pofinés tous les aspect FPS dans le baby-PU... qu'ils disent... avec seulement un an de retard.  :Tap:

----------


## Vyse

> Il y avait un module "FPS" aussi mais qui est apparemment passé à la trappe.


Pas vraiment, d'après la feature list de la 2.1, il semblerait qu'il soit progressivement dilué dans ce qui deviendra le baby PU. A mon avis à terme Star Marine ne comprendra que le sataball.

----------


## Nirm

> hum...  edit fait


De rien.  :;):

----------


## Cheshire

> Oui mais c’est uniquement pour la communication justement.


Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles communication, d'un point de vue gestion du projet, je trouvais ça bien : ça leur permet de se faire la main sur des projets moins immenses que Star Citizen complet (en se frottant déjà à quelques obstacles potentiels et en gagnant un peu de feedback des joueurs) et de montrer qu'ils savent livrer un produit clairement délimité, un peu comme fabriquer un modèle d'avion qui n'est capable que de rouler avant de construire l'avion au complet.




> Pas vraiment, d'après la feature list de la 2.1, il  semblerait qu'il soit progressivement dilué dans ce qui deviendra le  baby PU. A mon avis à terme Star Marine ne comprendra que le  sataball.


Ben, c'est ça, à moins que je n'aie mal compris, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y aura pas de FPS dans Star Citizen, mais que le module dédié au FPS n'existera pas.

----------


## beedees

> Pas vraiment, d'après la feature list de la 2.1, il semblerait qu'il soit progressivement dilué dans ce qui deviendra le baby PU. A mon avis à terme Star Marine ne comprendra que le sataball.





> Ben, c'est ça, à moins que je n'aie mal compris, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y aura pas de FPS dans Star Citizen, mais que le module dédié au FPS n'existera pas.


 :WTF:  nononononon. Cela comprendra du death match etc... Une des maps dvlp pour SM est un des point d'interêt de la 2.0. "Kara" "karay", un truc dans le genre. Ils se servent de la 2.0 pour tester les éléments de FPS (les histoires de 0G etc).
Star marine n'est pas annulé. Si je le retrouve (je sens que j'ai la flemme) je mettrais le post d'un dev ou d'un community manager expliquant cela.
Par contre le sataball ça c'est le genre de truc qui pourrait être annulé.




> CIG Ben Lesnick
> wcloaf   Posted: October 12
> Hey guys! One big clarification from CitizenCon: the Baby PU is NOT replacing Star Marine, it's simply going to include a lot of the work we've done on the FPS. We still intend to release Star Marine proper (with Gold Horizon and the HQ game mode and all that.) In all likelihood, you'll see Star Citizen Alpha 2.0 first and then Star Marine proper shortly after that... and we'll continue to update with more details on both as they're locked down.

----------


## vectra

> Pas vraiment, d'après la feature list de la 2.1, il semblerait qu'il soit progressivement dilué dans ce qui deviendra le baby PU. A mon avis à terme Star Marine ne comprendra que le sataball.


Oui, mais est-ce qu'on pourra jouer au démineur/solitaire in-game pour se distraire un peu de temps en temps? Surtout pendant les dogfights en fait.
Après tout, il y avait bien une borne d'arcade dans Wing Commander, je ne vois pas pourquoi tourner le dos aux vieilles traditions.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles communication, d'un point de vue gestion du projet, je trouvais ça bien : ça leur permet de se faire la main sur des projets moins immenses que Star Citizen complet (en se frottant déjà à quelques obstacles potentiels et en gagnant un peu de feedback des joueurs) et de montrer qu'ils savent livrer un produit clairement délimité, un peu comme fabriquer un modèle d'avion qui n'est capable que de rouler avant de construire l'avion au complet.


Ça fait 3 fois que j’explique que c’est un procédé tout ce qu’il y a de plus commun et habituel, la seule chose nouvelle c’est de communiquer dessus comme si c’était exceptionnel. Faut que je refasse un copier/coller de mes messages ?  :Emo:

----------


## beedees

> Oui, mais est-ce qu'on pourra jouer au démineur/solitaire in-game pour se distraire un peu de temps en temps?Après tout, il y avait bien une borne d'arcade dans Wing Commander, je ne vois pas pourquoi tourner le dos aux vieilles traditions.


Jouer à un jeux vidéo dans un jeux vidéo  :Bave: 

[IMG][/IMG]

Il ne sera pas intégré au jeu (et j'en pleure seul dans le noir en têtant ma couette) mais il devrait y en avoir un truc plus dans le genre des mini jeux qu'on voit dans pleins d'open world

----------


## nonothing

En même temps l'Arena Commander est déjà censé être un jeu dans le jeu. Mais bon, comme tout ce qui est en AC sera disponible dans l'univers persistant c'est sûr que ça va pas trop dépayser.

----------


## Max_well

Y'avait déjà un jeu dans le jeu dans Starcraft 2 aussi  ::):

----------


## Cheshire

> nononononon. Cela comprendra du death match etc... Une des maps dvlp pour SM est un des point d'interêt de la 2.0. "Kara" "karay", un truc dans le genre. Ils se servent de la 2.0 pour tester les éléments de FPS (les histoires de 0G etc).
> Star marine n'est pas annulé. Si je le retrouve (je sens que j'ai la flemme) je mettrais le post d'un dev ou d'un community manager expliquant cela.
> Par contre le sataball ça c'est le genre de truc qui pourrait être annulé.


OK, merci pour la précision. Mais du coup c'est bizarre, avant de sortir le module FPS qui doit préfigurer l'intégration du FPS dans le jeu principal, ils vont intégrer des morceaux du module FPS dans l'alpha du jeu principal ?  ::huh::

----------


## nonothing

C'est déjà intégré, tu peux déjà sortir ton flingue ou ramasser un fusil pour aller allumer les gens dans les stations ou dans les vaisseaux.

----------


## Cheshire

> C'est déjà intégré, tu peux déjà sortir ton flingue ou ramasser un fusil pour aller allumer les gens dans les stations ou dans les vaisseaux.


 Certes, mais le module FPS c'était censé être un peu plus que ça quand même...

----------


## nonothing

Ah bah tu disais "des morceaux", pour moi c'est le morceau principal  ::):

----------


## beedees

> OK, merci pour la précision. Mais du coup c'est bizarre, avant de sortir le module FPS qui doit préfigurer l'intégration du FPS dans le jeu principal, ils vont intégrer des morceaux du module FPS dans l'alpha du jeu principal ?


Effectivement Star marine ne servira plus à tester les différents aspect FPS. Il aurait dû, s'il était sorti il y a près d'un an comme annoncé (plutôt 6 mois je sais plus). 
Ce sera simplement un simulateur (jeux vidéo quoi) qui te permettra de t'entraîner/t'amuser avec tes amis ou seul histoire d'être bon/de ne pas te faire buter bêtement dans le PU(puisqu'il y a des mécanisme de mort un peu particulière)
Mais c'est bizarre/chiant/exaspérant qu'ils le repoussent continuellement alors que de l'aperçu qu'on en a dans le PU c'est tout a fait correct (pour un jeu dont ce n'est pas le principal aspect).

----------


## keulz

> Et d'autre part t'es dans le fantasme complet à croire que les joueurs "recrutent".


Tiens, du fantasme :



> Voilà voilà... Allez file la promo ne va pas durer.





> Et si tu viens dans la corpo c'est avec plaisir que je mets ma petite armada à dispo des canards.





> Bonne idée. N'oublie pas de demander un code de réduction  à un canard le moment venu





> Edit: Ha, et pour ceux qui voudrais lâcher les fourches et les torches pour franchir le pas, il y'a actuellement des starter package qui vous donnent accès au jeu une fois dispo (Campagne solo + Univers Persistant) et aux alpha/beta pour moins de 30€: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/p...itizen-Starter
> 
> D'ailleurs, si jamais vous vouliez prendre le jeu, il est conseiller d'utiliser un code de "parrainage" pour démarrer avec un petit bonus de thune en jeu, voila le mien: *STAR-GJSY-PJPL*


...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jouer à un jeux vidéo dans un jeux vidéo


...
Non mais vous êtes graves... Des "jeux vidéos dans des jeux vidéos", c'est vieux comme le monde...
Il y en avait déjà plein dans FF VII (il y a environ 17 ans...)

----------


## Nazedaq

Quoter Eloween c'est trop facile, il venait faire sa rabatteuse sur Ark toute la soirée, bien au-delà du flood.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non mais vous êtes graves... Des "jeux vidéos dans des jeux vidéos", c'est vieux comme le monde...
> Il y en avait déjà plein dans FF VII (il y a environ 17 ans...)


Il a jamais dit le contraire hein  :tired:

----------


## vectra

> Non mais vous êtes graves... Des "jeux vidéos dans des jeux vidéos", c'est vieux comme le monde...
> Il y en avait déjà plein dans FF VII (il y a environ 17 ans...)


Moi c'était encore du troll, mais avec les oranges en embuscade, j'ai dû faire ça moins visible.

----------


## keulz

> Il a jamais dit le contraire hein


Un jeu en 3D !  ::wub:: 

 :tired:

----------


## Eloween

l était question à un moment d'un curseur dans starcitizen pour privilégier les rencontres pvp ou pve sachant que : 
-il ne marche pas dans une zone dangereuse( de PvP ouvert)
-il est impossible de différencier un joueur d'un PNJ à priori (pas de noms pas de couleur particulière)
-l'on entend plus parler du curseur depuis un an
-que l'univers est conçu pour être peuplé à 90% d'AI


- - - Mise à jour - - -
@Keulz : lapin compris.
De quoi des fantasmes Keulz ? ... Ba si je mets mes quelques vaisseaux à dispo des collègues avec plaisir ! Le code de Shamanix donne un avantage à son propriétaire et au joueur qui l'utilise.

----------


## Elglon

L'avis de RPS sur Star Citizen : 
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015...w/#more-336257





> OK, merci pour la précision. Mais du coup c'est bizarre, avant de sortir le module FPS qui doit préfigurer l'intégration du FPS dans le jeu principal, ils vont intégrer des morceaux du module FPS dans l'alpha du jeu principal ?


A l'origine ils devaient faire comme pour le module de vol : sortir un mini jeux arena (baptisé Star Marine) qui devait permettre aux joueurs de tester les mécaniques, le feeling, le gameplay et de faire des retours. Le jeu était presque prêt, il devait intégrer un mode team elimination/domination (marines VS pirate dans une station) et un mode copié collé de l'arène d'Ender's Game (un sport en en gravité 0). Il a même été soumis à des joueur lors d'une convention en debut d'année. Mais des soucis sur les animations pas satisfaisantes ont retardés plusieurs fois la sortie, et au final l'alpha 2.0 qui unifie le FPS et le vol était sur le point d’être prête. 

Donc ils n'ont plus vraiment de raison de faire Star Marine puisque le gameplay FPS peut maintenant être testé (il suffit de se rendre avec son vaisseau dans une station dédiée à ça). Officiellement Star Marine est repoussé sans date précise. Je pense qu'il sera réintégré à un moment ou le jeu sera beaucoup plus avancé dans ses mécaniques de Space Sim et qu'ils pourront se permettre de perdre du temps à peaufinner un mini jeux, son match making propre, son equilibrage propre etc..

----------


## Fiffz

_
 Pour finir, je vous rappelle que vous pouvez quand même acheter un jeu  AAA et un accès au PU pour 40€, c'est pas cher. Et non vous ne serez pas  écrasés par les gros joueurs car il y a un slider PVP/PVE qui permettra  de commencer tranquillement._

@Cheshire

Euh je te ferai signaler que jamais je n'ai donné mon code de parrainage ! Etre ton parrain m'en cogne complètement !!! :;): 
Le propos etait juste de contrebalancer l'impression générale qui se degageait du topic à ce moment là, on faisait comme si tout le monde avait investi des milliers d'euros dans le jeu.

J vais fouiller le forum et accuser de prosélytisme tous les gens qui donnent le prix d'un jeu ou d'un matériel on va rigoler...

Un million de joueurs potentiels... pour moi perso qu'il y en ait de nouveaux ça ne changera rien à mon expérience de jeu tu sais. Le jeu ne contient pas des millions de planètes, et il est instancé.

Personnellement j'y ai mis la même chose à peu près que ce que je mets dans d'autres jeux (moins de 100€ j crois), mais c'est vrai 3 ans en avance ! 

Mais tu sais ce qui me plaît le plus dans la démarche de star citizen c'est de voir tout le processus de creation d'un jeu vidéo... J trouve ça super intéressant (toi aussi j pense sinon t'aurais déserté ce forum depuis longtemps si tu n'avais aucun intérêt envers SC).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voilà voilà ... (Voir deux posts au dessus).


Beh en soi c'est effectivement intéressant et encourageant.

Maintenant les vidéos chouettos qui ne reflètent pas le jeu final, on a déjà connu, c'est comme les screens pipeaux. Ce qu'on te présente là maintenant sous cette forme t'es pas certain de le retrouver à la fin. Ou peut être que ce ne sera pas aussi emballent que ce que tu t'imagines.
Si je devais m'amuser à faire le compte des previews emballantes ou des séquences "live" présentant des trucs qu'on a jamais vu dans le jeu final....Tiens l'exemple qui revient régulièrement, Bioshock Infinite: entre la présentation E3 avant niveau immense et ouvert et les niveaux du jeu final, comment dire qu'on était loin de l'ambition initiale. Ou Witcher 3, pù l'on devait pouvoir utiliser le sens du sorceleur en combat pour cibler des zones précises de certains mobs, histoire d'optimiser les chances en combat... Je ne citerais pas Watch_Dogs, ce serait de la triche (puis c'est Ubi...).  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Un million de joueurs potentiels... pour moi perso qu'il y en ait de nouveaux ça ne changera rien à mon expérience de jeu tu sais. Le jeu ne contient pas des millions de planètes, et il est instancé.


Tu confirmes exactement ce pourquoi je citais ce bout de ton message :"On ne recrute pas pour jouer ensemble, on recrute pour que le voisin donne lui aussi ses sous pour augmenter encore le budget de développement du jeu qui ne semble avoir aucune limite...", ce à quoi Elglon m'a répondu que je fantasmais et que le discours des joueurs, c'était "ne le prenez pas maintenant, ou à vos risques et périls". Conviens que ton message le contredit un peu.
Pour autant, ne le prends pas pour une attaque (je n'ai pas repris les noms des auteurs des messages cités pour éviter que ça n'apparaisse comme du pointage de doigt), c'était juste un exemple que je venais de lire au moment de lui répondre.




> J trouve ça super intéressant (toi aussi j pense sinon t'aurais déserté ce forum depuis longtemps si tu n'avais aucun intérêt envers SC).


 Ah, mais tout à fait. Le jeu lui-même, oui sans plus, le meta-jeu (développement, crowdfunding, communauté, polémiques...), c'est absolument fascinant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> -il est impossible de différencier un joueur d'un PNJ à priori (pas de noms pas de couleur particulière)
> .


C'est pourtant fastoche.
-Si le pilote porte le nom d'un personnage de fiction connu ou un truc mélangeant allègrement majuscules, minuscules et chiffres, c'est  un vrai joueur
-Si le pilote porte un  nom normal, c'est un pnj.

De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> C'est pourtant fastoche.
> -Si le pilote porte le nom d'un personnage de fiction connu ou un truc mélangeant allègrement majuscules, minuscules et chiffres, c'est  un vrai joueur
> -Si le pilote porte un  nom normal, c'est un pnj.
> 
> De rien





> -il est impossible de différencier un joueur d'un PNJ à priori (*pas de noms* pas de couleur particulière)


...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> ...


Tout le monde a un nom.

Faudra juste lui demander poliment, au pilote  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Elglon

> Tu confirmes exactement ce pourquoi je citais ce bout de ton message :"On ne recrute pas pour jouer ensemble, on recrute pour que le voisin donne lui aussi ses sous pour augmenter encore le budget de développement du jeu qui ne semble avoir aucune limite...", ce à quoi Elglon m'a répondu que je fantasmais et que le discours des joueurs, c'était "ne le prenez pas maintenant, ou à vos risques et périls". Conviens que ton message le contredit un peu.


Ca c'est MON discours en tant que responsable de fan site dédié à SC. 

Après je ne peux pas te donner tord, Eloween c'est un peu mon contre exemple. Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il représente la majorité des backers.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ca c'est MON discours en tant que responsable de fan site dédié à SC. 
> 
> Après je ne peux pas te donner tord, Eloween c'est un peu mon contre exemple. Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il représente la majorité des backers.


 Écoute, je veux bien que tu n'aies pas la même impression que moi parce que tu ne tiens pas personnellement ce discours, mais ce ce que tu as écrit, c'est :



> Et d'autre part t'es dans le fantasme complet à croire que les joueurs "recrutent". :/ Je gère un des plus gros fansite FR sur SC et je peux te garantir que mon discours (ainsi que celui des autres fansite, FR en tout cas) c'est : 1) aucun intérêt à prendre le jeu maintenant, si ce n'est de commencer à tater du joystick. et 2) si vous le faites, c'est à vos risques et périls.


 Je n'écume pas les fansites FR, mais tout de même, c'est dur de croire que les gens qui tiennent un discours différent sont quantité négligeable quand on le voit jusque sur ce topic (d'ailleurs tu cites Eloween mais ce ne sont pas ses messages que j'ai cités), et quoi qu'il en soit, non ce n'est pas un "fantasme complet" de ma part que ça existe.
 Enfin, voilà, il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une montagne, ce n'est pas pour ça que ce que tu dis à côté n'est pas exact ou intéressant  ::):

----------


## vectra

Tort

- - - Mise à jour - - -

TORT

----------


## Orhin

> Thor
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> TOR


Fix'd.

----------


## vectra

::XD::

----------


## Shamanix

Concernant le financement de SC et au vu du taff qu'il reste apparemment a faire je ne suis pas sur du tout que 100 millions soit suffisants.
So la vrais question est: Comment feront ils pour continuer a rentrer du financement quand le commerce et la perssistance seront implentés et que par la même on pourra acheter vaisseaux et fitting avec l'argent du jeu, et non pas "Mais que font ils de tous cet argent".
Apres il est vrais que le manque de transparence au niveau de la gestion des fonds n'aide pas a se faire une idée.

----------


## keulz

> Concernant le financement de SC et au vu du taff qu'il reste apparemment a faire je ne suis pas sur du tout que 100 millions soit suffisants.


 ::O:

----------


## Alab

> Concernant le financement de SC et au vu du taff qu'il reste apparemment a faire je ne suis pas sur du tout que 100 millions soit suffisants.


Et tu trouves ça normal toi ?  ::XD::

----------


## keulz

> Et tu trouves ça normal toi ?


Je ne pense pas qu'il se rende compte. Pourtant il suffit de faire des petits calculs rapides pour s'apercevoir que c'est énorme...

----------


## znokiss

Comme ma bite.
:2008:

----------


## Elglon

> Écoute, je veux bien que tu n'aies pas la même impression que moi parce que tu ne tiens pas personnellement ce discours, mais ce ce que tu as écrit, c'est :
> 
>  Je n'écume pas les fansites FR, mais tout de même, c'est dur de croire que les gens qui tiennent un discours différent sont quantité négligeable quand on le voit jusque sur ce topic (d'ailleurs tu cites Eloween mais ce ne sont pas ses messages que j'ai cités), et quoi qu'il en soit, non ce n'est pas un "fantasme complet" de ma part que ça existe.
>  Enfin, voilà, il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une montagne, ce n'est pas pour ça que ce que tu dis à côté n'est pas exact ou intéressant


Je répondais juste à 


> Elglon m'a répondu que je fantasmais et que le discours des joueurs, c'était "ne le prenez pas maintenant, ou à vos risques et périls".


Donc oui, tu trouvera surement de fanboy pour te dire "c'est trop d'la balle, mangez en", mais si tu discutes avec les rédacteurs que je gère (au cas ou c'est starcitizen.jeuxonline.info) ou starcitizen.fr le discours sera celui-ci. On représente (sans modestie hein) les 2 plus gros fansite FR, et tu peux aussi demandé à Alphacast, le plus gros youtuber/streamer SC français, ou encore au Joueur du Grenier, ils diront tous la même chose. (qui est par ailleurs aussi l'avis de Rock Paper Shotgun) 

Après je peux te donner une anecdote pour t'aider à te faire une idée : lorsqu'ils ont mis en place le système de parrainage (cet été je crois) il y'a eu un concours pour celui qui aurait le plus de parrainés. (oui, je sais, mon dieu, la pyramide maudite !!! non, c'est juste un concours à la noix) et celui qui l'a remporté c'est ... Alphacast, le streamer français... Or la communauté FR globale représente 5% des backers. (et d'après ce que m'a dit CIG, il a écrasé la concurrence...). Personnellement, j'y vois un échec et le désintérêt de la communauté pour ce système de parrainage. 




> Tort
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> TORT


C'est pour ça que je ne serai jamais journaliste.  ::(:

----------


## keulz

> Je répondais juste à 
> Donc oui, tu trouvera surement de fanboy pour te dire "c'est trop d'la balle, mangez en"


Non mais là où ça devient ridicule, c'est pas quand un joueur d'un d'un jeu qu'il est bien c'est quand des gens font de la pub sur un topic où l'ont parle des débordement, des dangers, que mettent en avant ce jeu. Alors qu'en plus il n'a même pas joué au jeu, hein.

Bref, du prosélytisme là où les gens sains d'esprit expriment de la méfiance.

Et encore une fois, être méfiant/moqueur ne veut en rien dire qu'on pense que le jeu sera nul, juste que si tu donnes ton argents à un prince nigérien, ben peut-être que ça va marcher, mais personne ne devrait accorder cette confiance.

----------


## Cheshire

> Concernant le financement de SC et au vu du taff qu'il reste apparemment a faire je ne suis pas sur du tout que 100 millions soit suffisants.
> So la vrais question est: Comment feront ils pour continuer a rentrer du financement quand le commerce et la perssistance seront implentés et que par la même on pourra acheter vaisseaux et fitting avec l'argent du jeu, et non pas "Mais que font ils de tous cet argent".


 Maismaismais... ils ont obtenu je ne sais pas combien de fois leur budget initial, avec 100 millions de budget développement (a priori sans marketing), ils sont probablement déjà largement dans le top 10 des jeux les plus chers de tous les temps (sauf qu'il n'est pas encore sorti et que le budget _continue_ à croître), comment est-ce qu'on ne peut pas se poser la question "mais que font-ils de tout cet argent" ? Même eux ne s'attendaient sûrement pas à obtenir autant, même quand ils ont décidé d'élargir le scope du jeu, comment est-ce que ça ne peut pas être suffisant ?...

 S'ils ont besoin de plus, combien exactement ? Si c'est pour dire à 10 millions, 30 millions, 100 millions, plus tard 120 ou 150 millions "on a encore besoin de sous", y a-t-il vraiment une limite, un budget ? En maintenant l'ambiguité on est en plein dans ce dont je parlais plus haut, jouer sur le fait que les backers sont déjà engagés (financièrement et "émotionnellement") pour demander en permanence une rallonge plutôt que d'afficher clairement le besoin, ce n'est pas une politique commerciale honnête.

----------


## Orhin

> S'ils ont besoin de plus, combien exactement ? Si c'est pour dire à 10 millions, 30 millions, 100 millions, plus tard 120 ou 150 millions "on a encore besoin de sous", y a-t-il vraiment une limite, un budget ? En maintenant l'ambiguité on est en plein dans ce dont je parlais plus haut, jouer sur le fait que les backers sont déjà engagés (financièrement et "émotionnellement") pour demander en permanence une rallonge plutôt que d'afficher clairement le besoin.


Le budget initial était de 20 millions (une partie venant des backers, le reste des investisseurs privés) mais le projet avaient des ambitions bien moindre à l'époque.
La dernière fois que Chris Robert avait évoqué un chiffre, il parlait justement de 100 millions comme somme suffisante pour finir le jeu et le soutenir pendant un certain temps.

Une estimation à la louche que j'avais faite sur le topic des news.



> Au vu de leur masse salariale et des coûts annexes "classiques" (taxes, licences logicielles, etc) ils doivent dépenser entre 15 et 20 millions par an actuellement.
> Mais comme les premières années leur couté bien moins, ils ne doivent pas avoir dépensé plus de 30 millions au total.
> Si on compte encore 2 ans de développement, ça leur laisserait 30 millions de réserve à la sortie du jeu.
> 
> Sachant que c'est une estimation basse car :
> - leur masse salariale devrait réduire vers la fin du développement ;
> - ils ont parlé d'investissement réalisés pour faire fructifier leurs fonds (ce qui est loin d'être con vu les sommes en jeu) afin d'assurer un suivi le plus long possible après la sortie ;
> - ils continueront à récolter du fric d'ici là (en ce moment la moyenne est à 2 millions par mois).
> 
> Bref, ils ont plein de tunes et y'a pas trop de soucis à se faire pour eux.

----------


## Shamanix

> 


Tu a bien lu.
On ne parle pas ci d'un projet de RPG en 2D isométrique mais d'un truc a ce point ambitieux que les innovations techniques prévues/promises demanderons certainement un boulot de dingue en R&D, en tous cas si l'on en juge par le temps mis jusqu’à présent a développer les grilles physiques locales dans les vaisseaux et a rendre possible des maps de la taille d'un système stellaire (pas tout a fait a l'échelle, certes) dans le CryEngine, et qu'on vois ce qui leurs reste a faire et a débugger, je ne serais pas étonné qu'on en est encore pour 3-3ans, or ~300 personnes a payer pendant tout ce temps...
Enfin, pour vous faire une idée voila quelques unes des features promises qui ne sont pas encore implentés: La manipulation "grabby-hands" qui permet de prendre des objets et de les déplacés a la mains + les grilles de stases pour le transport, le commerce et l'économie dynamique, la possibilité pour les joueurs de crée des entreprise pour par exemple fabriqué des missiles (c'étais l'exemple donné a l'époque), entreprise qui créerons automatiquement des quettes demandant a d'autres joueur d'apporter les fournitures nécessaires a la fabrication des dits missiles, les systemes de gestions du multi-crew avancés avec la réparation des modules dans les ships et leurs gestions par les joueurs, la destruction procédurale des vaisseaux et de leurs modules justement, les gros bâtiments (Frégates, Destroyers, Carriers,...) et leurs fonctionnement, les systèmes de groupes, d'esquade et la communications vocales qui va avec (on devrais avoir des chans juste pour un vaisseaux par exemple, voir juste pour la passerelle d'un gros ship), le minage/raffinage dans des gros ships en coop, l'exploration (y compris en "planetside", la découpe et récupération d'épave, et une chiée d'autres professions et mécaniques divers qui ne me viennent pas immédiatement a l'esprit.
Alors certes, tous ça ne sera probablement pas implanté pour la sortie et il a toujours été dit que le dev se poursuivrais apres, mais mine de rien ça fait un sacré taff et il faudra bien payer les gars qui s'y attellerons, surtout que ça commence afaire un petit moment que le développement a commencer et des fonds ont déjà été bouffés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et tu trouves ça normal toi ?


Je n'es pas a trouver ça normal ou non, c'est un fait.
Quand on se lance dans de l'innovant, on s'expose forcément a plus d’aléas de développement que lorsqu'on se contente de pondre un N'ieme FPS couloir, l'innovation est a ce prix.


Edit: Apres attention ! Ce n'est qu'une estimation de ma part et je ne bosse absolument pas la dedans, cela dit j'imagine que les cracks de Crytek qui taff a Francfort par exemple ne doivent pas bosser au SMIC.

----------


## keulz

Ce discours de fanboy...

----------


## Shamanix

> Ce discours de fanboy...


Ha, tu m'expliquera peut-être en quoi supposer qu'un projet pourrais être un gouffre a pognon est un discours de fanboy...

EDIT: Cela dit, quand j'écrit que l'innovation est a ce prix, il est vrais que j'oublie de préciser qu'il y'a surement aussi une bonne part de gestion bordélique, absence d'éditeur pour "cadrer" oblige.

----------


## keulz

> Ha, tu m'expliquera peut-être en quoi supposer qu'un projet pourrais être un gouffre a pognon est un discours de fanboy...
> 
> EDIT: Cela dit, quand j'écrit que l'innovation est a ce prix, il est vrais que j'oublie de préciser qu'il y'a surement aussi une bonne part de gestion bordélique, absence d'éditeur pour "cadrer" oblige.


Ben je ne sais pas, tu ériges le truc en innovation géniale et sur tous les plans, blabla.
Déjà, le moteur graphique était déjà développé... Alors même s'ils le modifient, ils mettent quand même les mains sur un truc dont tous les outils sont développés, déjà franchement optimisé et tout.

Ensuite, avec ta liste, tu illustres parfaitement le soucis de repousser une sortie pour toujours en rajouter plus, ça pue le fait divers...

----------


## Shamanix

> Ben je ne sais pas, tu ériges le truc en innovation géniale et sur tous les plans, blabla.
> Déjà, le moteur graphique était déjà développé... Alors même s'ils le modifient, ils mettent quand même les mains sur un truc dont tous les outils sont développés, déjà franchement optimisé et tout.
> 
> Ensuite, avec ta liste, tu illustres parfaitement le soucis de repousser une sortie pour toujours en rajouter plus, ça pue le fait divers...


Alors, concernant les innovations, c'est un fait: La plupart des trucs annoncés sont des nouveautés ou au moins n’ont jamais été implantés dans un jeu ensemble (a ma connaissance en tous cas).
Apres concernant le moteur, ils l'ont tellement modifié que je ne sais même pas si ont peut encore appeler ça le CryEngine (après est-ce que c'étais le meilleur choix... je me garderais bien de me prononcer la dessus).

Et pour finir, tu a parfaitement raison au sujet du report de la sortie du aux ajouts de features, mais fort heureusement ils se sont arrêtés d'en ajouter il y'a déjà un moment, toutefois il y'a moyen que le jeu sorte avec pas mal de ces features manquantes en effet et qu'elles soit (j’espère) ,ajoutées par la suite.


Edit: Ha: 


> *Alpha 2.1 PTU later today*


  Du coup le PU sera peut-être un poil plus stable (encore qu'il me semble que ce ne soit pas le but de cette version).

----------


## Lugmi

> Alors, concernant les innovations, c'est un fait: La plupart des trucs annoncés sont des nouveautés ou au moins n’ont jamais été implantés dans un jeu ensemble (a ma connaissance en tous cas).


Toute la partie commerce et craft : EvE online. Et depuis des années.

----------


## Shamanix

> Toute la partie commerce et craft : EvE online. Et depuis des années.


Ha, je n'ais pas jouer a EVE (a part 2h00 pour test), du coup c'est bien possible.

Mmm: Extrait du dernier RTV: 


> - Lots of annoying bug fixes in 2.1


Espéreront que ce sera suffisant pour améliorer un peut l'expérience de jeu.

----------


## vectra

> Concernant le financement de SC et au vu du taff qu'il reste apparemment a faire je ne suis pas sur du tout que 100 millions soit suffisants.


Pour moi, il faut encore 1 milliard et 5 ans.
3 ans et 900 millions à cramer n'importe comment dans divers sous-jeux faits par des équipes qui se sont jamais vues. Et dans les deux dernières années, 10 millions à racheter le moteur de Elite Dangerous pour repartir sur des bases qui tiennent debout, et 90 millions cash à David Braben pour qu'il accepte de lâcher son bébé, et il sera gentil vu le gaspillage que vous aurez commis.

De rien.


Plus sérieusement, à écouter les fanboys, on se convainc que le projet tel qu'ils en parlent n'aboutira jamais. Ceci dit, avec leurs réserves de cash, ils finiront bien par stabiliser l'alpha autour des fonctionnalités de base. Mais à lire l'édifiant test de RPS, c'est pas gagné, et il manque encore toute l'optimisation.

----------


## SekYo

> [...] et il manque encore toute l'optimisation.


Ce qui pour une alpha n'a rien de surprenant.

----------


## Manu71

> Ceci dit, avec leurs réserves de cash, ils finiront bien par stabiliser l'alpha autour des fonctionnalités de base. Mais à lire l'édifiant test de RPS, c'est pas gagné, et il manque encore toute l'optimisation.


L'avantage avec le système c'est qu'ils ont monté, c'est que le jeu ne sera jamais critiquable, vu qu'il ne sera officiellement jamais fini.
Il sera toujours en alpha, beta, version temporaire, "Attendez qu'on intègre le module bidule trucmuche et vous verrez ce que vous verrez...."...

----------


## keulz

> L'avantage avec le système c'est qu'ils ont monté, c'est que le jeu ne sera jamais critiquable, vu qu'il ne sera officiellement jamais fini.
> Il sera toujours en alpha, beta, version temporaire, "Attendez qu'on intègre le module bidule trucmuche et vous verrez ce que vous verrez...."...


La nouvelle arnaque du 21ème siècle.
Tu laisses le truc en alpha/beta, mais tu factures (pour les F2P) les comptes premium et tout.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est dommage à un moment donné j'ai cru qu'il serait possible d'échanger en toute intelligence sur ce sujet, mais en fait non, ça y est, ça balance des fions gratuits.

----------


## vectra

> Ce qui pour une alpha n'a rien de surprenant.


Y'a aucune garantie qu'ils y parviennent. En particulier avec trop de code disparate et éclaté.

----------


## Eloween

> C'est dommage à un moment donné j'ai cru qu'il serait possible d'échanger en toute intelligence sur ce sujet, mais en fait non, ça y est, ça balance des fions gratuits.


Un forum   normal où chacun est détenteur de la science infuse ?

----------


## Shamanix

Haaaa ! A un moment j'ai eu peur que ce topic s'englue dans des discutions constructives, mais je sens qu'on va pouvoir ressortir le  je suis rassuré  ^^

----------


## beedees

faites pas attention a moi

je fais que mater

----------


## nonothing

> Concernant le financement de SC et au vu du taff qu'il reste apparemment a faire je ne suis pas sur du tout que 100 millions soit suffisants.


Tu t'es laissé pervertir par Moquette, le vil agent infiltré de Derek le damné!

----------


## Shamanix

> Tu t'es laissé pervertir par Moquette, le vil agent infiltré de Derek le damné!


Je me suis laisser pervertir par un minimum d'objectivité et de logique  ::): 
Apres cela dit, je serais ravi qu'on me démontre le contraire.

----------


## Cheshire

> Le budget initial était de 20 millions (une partie venant des backers, le reste des investisseurs privés) mais le projet avaient des ambitions bien moindre à l'époque.
> La dernière fois que Chris Robert avait évoqué un chiffre, il parlait justement de 100 millions comme somme suffisante pour finir le jeu et le soutenir pendant un certain temps.


Ce qui m'étonne avec ces questions de budget requis, c'est qu'on voit des signaux contradictoires.

D'un côté, la déclaration que tu cites et un calcul un peu similaire au tien qui donne des chiffres plutôt rassurants.
En se basant sur les chiffres de cette image de la CitizenCon, en supposant 300 employés maintenant et en interpolant les mois manquants, j'arrive à 427 années.employés. En prenant un coût moyen par personne de 100 000$ (leurs employés ne doivent pas bosser au SMIC et il faut compter les charges, le poste de travail, etc.), ils auraient dépensé à la louche une quarantaine de M$ aujourd'hui. Même en étant large et pessimiste sur les dépenses annexes (sous-traitance avec Illfonic et Turbulent, les locaux, l'enregistrement des acteurs pour Squadron42...) en plaçant tout ça à une vingtaine de millions de $, il paraît difficile de croire qu'ils ont pu dépenser plus de 60-70M$.
Sans compter l'argent des backers qui continue à rentrer à plusieurs millions par mois en ce moment, ça leur laisse donc largement plus d'un an de visibilité, avec notamment les revenus des ventes de Squadron42 qui viendront s'ajouter bien avant que ce soit épuisé.

De l'autre, l'image qui est renvoyée à travers leurs opérations pour lever de l'argent qui paraissent overkill dans une situation où ils n'en ont pas besoin :
- Continuer à sortir et vendre de nouveaux concepts de vaisseaux - si les vaisseaux étaient vendus "prêts", je peux comprendre l'intervalle entre chaque vente à cause du temps de production, mais y a-t-il un intérêt autre que financier à proposer régulièrement de nouveaux _concepts_ ?
- Créer le système de parrainage _maintenant_ (plutôt qu'au début, quand le besoin de récupérer autant que possible était évident, ou au contraire à la toute fin, quand le jeu est fini et qu'il y a intérêt à ramener le plus de joueurs possible - SC n'est pas à un stade où ils ont particulièrement besoin d'attirer du monde, voire ça peut leur desservir si le premier contact des nouveaux venus avec le jeu est une succession de crash dans l'alpha 2.0)
- Revenir sur certaines promesses, comme les vaisseaux "limités" reproposés à la vente ou le LTI : pourquoi risquer de perdre de la confiance des joueurs pour récupérer un peu d'argent en plus à ce stade du développement ? L'histoire récente sur le "unmelt" est un peu dans le même esprit (*).

Tout ça donne un peu l'impression que RSI entretient l'idée que le budget n'est pas suffisant et qu'il faut continuer à contribuer (c'était en tout cas le sentiment de plusieurs backers ici) - soit ils ont besoin d'argent à relativement court terme, ce qui paraît tout de même surprenant quand on estime leurs dépenses jusqu'ici, soit ils ont un gros matelas d'avance et le timing ou le risque d'image de ces opérations ne paraît pas optimal. Si la réponse est "on n'a pas vraiment besoin d'argent tout de suite, mais on a trouvé des trucs pour continuer à ramasser un max d'argent, pourquoi on se priverait ?", c'est pas forcément rassurant non plus.


(*) Si j'ai bien compris, en gros, il est possible d'échanger un vaisseau acheté auparavant contre des crédits dans le  magasin du jeu ("melt"), par exemple pour acheter un autre vaisseau lors d'une  vente limitée, ce qui évite de le payer plein pot. Mais si la personne a des regrets, ou n'a pas réussi à acheter le vaisseau limité parce qu'il est parti en quelques minutes, elle ne peut a priori pas reprendre son vaisseau précédent (qui était peut-être déjà limité, ou avec LTI) ; RSI propose donc de faire l'opération inverse ("unmelt") pour retrouver son vaisseau qui n'est plus disponible, sauf que ce n'est pas possible avec des store credits, il faut remettre des vrais sous... Suite aux réactions des joueurs, ils vont ajouter cette option "un jour", mais ça n'était visiblement pas dans leurs plans de base.

----------


## Orhin

> D'un côté, la déclaration que tu cites et un calcul un peu similaire au tien qui donne des chiffres plutôt rassurants.
> En se basant sur les chiffres de cette image de la CitizenCon, en supposant 300 employés maintenant et en interpolant les mois manquants, j'arrive à 427 années.employés.


Sachant que c'est la moyenne haute en considérant un recrutement continu, dans la réalité c'est plus par palier car dépendant d'autres éléments (signature du contrat avec un prestataire, ouverture de nouveau locaux, etc).

Si on prend l'estimation basse purement en palier et avec 270 personnes aujourd'hui (chiffre de ton lien d'octobre), on arrive à 374 années.employées.
Pour le coup moyen j'aurais plutôt dit dans les 80 annuel, pour un total de ~30 millions d'euros de dépensés.

Dans la réalité on doit être entre les deux donc dans les 35 millions (mon estimation à la louche du post que tu cites était effectivement trop basse).




> Tout ça donne un peu l'impression que RSI entretient l'idée que le budget n'est pas suffisant et qu'il faut continuer à contribuer [...] Si la réponse est "on n'a pas vraiment besoin d'argent tout de suite, mais on a trouvé des trucs pour continuer à ramasser un max d'argent, pourquoi on se priverait ?", c'est pas forcément rassurant non plus.


Ah mon avis c'est quelque chose entre les deux : par sécurité et pour garantir l'avenir du jeu ils veulent s'assurer une somme confortable ET ils ont trouvé un très bon filon à exploiter pour ça.

----------


## beedees

> (*) Si j'ai bien compris, en gros, il est possible d'échanger un vaisseau acheté auparavant contre des crédits dans le  magasin du jeu ("melt"), par exemple pour acheter un autre vaisseau lors d'une  vente limitée, ce qui évite de le payer plein pot. Mais si la personne a des regrets, ou n'a pas réussi à acheter le vaisseau limité parce qu'il est parti en quelques minutes, elle ne peut a priori pas reprendre son vaisseau précédent (qui était peut-être déjà limité, ou avec LTI) ; RSI propose donc de faire l'opération inverse ("unmelt") pour retrouver son vaisseau qui n'est plus disponible, sauf que ce n'est pas possible avec des store credits, il faut remettre des vrais sous... Suite aux réactions des joueurs, ils vont ajouter cette option "un jour", mais ça n'était visiblement pas dans leurs plans de base.


Si. 
Avant il n'était possible "d'unmelt" que via le customer service et uniquement avec des stores credits. 
Les réactions des "joueurs"(?) étaient autant "c des conneries" que "arrêter de vous plaindre ".
Il a fallu une douzaine d'heures pour voir une réaction de leur part. Libre à toi d'interpreter mais vu l'ancien systeme et compte tenu que, comme le systeme d'upgrade, beaucoup de gens rajouteront un peu pour completer des "store credit" manquants (s'ils ne veulent pas melt à nouveau un de leur vaisseau), il aurait été commercialement contre-productif pour eux de forcer à payer plein pot. 
Forcer les gens a racheter le pack alors qu'à une date anniv' XY (ou quasi tout est en vente) ils pourraient le racheter comme ils le veulent avec des stores credit!? Une erreure (de Turbulent peut-être) semble plus que probable. Cependant ils n'ont pas dis que c'était une erreur, ils l'ont formulés ainsi: 




> CIG Ben Lesnick
> wcloaf Posted: 12:18AM
> 
> Hey guys! I'm sorry for the trouble. We will absolutely change this system, it's just going to take a little work. We've spoken to the web team and there's not an option for just turning on store credit with the current design... so it'll take a little thinking and a new build to make right. (I know you've already figured this out, but there does need to be some balance; perhaps a limited number of times you can unmelt a particular package, or a limited number of unmelts per month. We'll figure it out and report once it's decided!)


Ce que j'ai souligné était censé être la mécanique prévu depuis la première fois où j'en ai entendu parler (+ de 2 mois). Comment peut-on faire une erreure aussi grossiére?! On peut effectivement questionner leurs intentions (et donc par la même leur compétence en marketing) ou encore leurs capacités à mettre en place quelque chose d'aussi simple que ça.

----------


## Cheshire

> Si. 
> Avant il n'était possible "d'unmelt" que via le customer service et uniquement avec des stores credits. 
> Les réactions des "joueurs"(?) étaient autant "c des conneries" que "arrêter de vous plaindre ".
> Il a fallu une douzaine d'heures pour voir une réaction de leur part. Libre à toi d'interpreter mais vu l'ancien systeme et compte tenu que, comme le systeme d'upgrade, beaucoup de gens rajouteront un peu pour completer des "store credit" manquants (s'ils ne veulent pas melt à nouveau un de leur vaisseau), il aurait été commercialement contre-productif pour eux de forcer à payer plein pot.


 Je n'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire... Ce que j'ai vu c'est que 1/ la possibilité d'"unmelt" directement, sans passer par le customer service, est nouvelle 2/ elle ne permet _pas_ d'utiliser du store credit (il faut ressortir la carte bleue pour racheter son ancien vaisseau) 3/ Les joueurs (ou en tout cas un certain nombre de joueurs sur le forum RSI si on veut être précis) ont râlé 4/ RSI a confirmé peu après que le système tel qu'il a été conçu ne permettait pas d'utiliser du store credit et qu'ils allaient trouver un moyen pour le faire en gardant un certain "équilibre" - d'ailleurs, en quoi convertir ou déconvertir un vaisseau autant de fois qu'on le veut serait déséquilibré ?

----------


## beedees

Mon post précedent corriger seulement le "leur plans de base" (il y manquait aussi un ou deux mots  :<_<:  ).
Sinon je ne comprend pas leur démarche (no store credit), car elle n'est pas optimale commercialement. je me ré-explique:

L'outil "unmelt" a été consu pour décharger le CS d'une partie de ses tâches, raisons pour laquelle le nouveau systéme devrait être l'exact même systéme mis en place précedemant mais automatisé (store credit uniquement) ou une "amélioration" de ce dernier, avec l'ajout du paiement.
L'interêt de ne pouvoir récuperer qu'en store credit, était que l'objet devennait "account-bound" (on ne peu plus de transférer vers un autre compte) contrairement au fait de payer.

Donc ce qui c'est produit n'a aucun sens. 
Il ne permet pas à quelqu'un qui a fait une erreur ou change d'avis de revenir en arriére sans passer par le CS.
En revanche, il favorise le traffic puisque c'est devenu  un moyen pour les plus anciens "backeur" d'avoir accés à d'anciens pledge, rare ou difficilement obtenable pour une raisons XY 

CIG ne soutient théoriquement pas le marché gris. 
-Ils l'ont exprimés et de mémoire c'est même sous entendus dans les TOS avec la vente de comptes
-Ils ont recement mis un coup dur à celui ci lors de la vente anniversaire en permetant à tous d'obtenir un vaisseau LTI
-en reprosant les vaisseau "limités".
-limité la possibilité du gift a l'acheteur uniquement. 
-en disant qu'ils surveillaient les ventes pour éviter l'achat par paquet (lors de la mise en ventes d'un pack starter à 30E limités en quantité, qu'ils ont d'ailleur remis en vente de manière illimités actuellement)

Alors est-ce qu'ils ont été influencé par ce marché gris (qui a révelé le comportement des consommateurs) dans leur stratégie marketing, de mon point de vue oui bien sur (la LTI, qui n'est originellement que symbolique). Mais je pense qu'ils le voient comme une sorte de concurent et aimeraient récupérer ce qu'ils ne percoivent pas sur ces ventes, pas le stimuler. 

Honnêtement je ne parviens pas à trouver les raisons qui ont donner sa forme actuelle à l'outil d'unmelt.
Comme je l'expliquer dans mon post précédent d'un point de vue commercial ils n'ont aucun interêt à empêcher l'utilisation du store credit.
J'en arrive donc à la conclusion de mon post précedent.
Quand à l'histoire d'équilibre...  ::huh:: 
Le seul argument pour une limitation qui tient pour moi c'est si cela implique un coût d'entretien/logistique/quoiquecesoit qu'ils voudraient limiter, et j'ai du mal à y croire.

----------


## Cheshire

> Honnêtement je ne parviens pas à trouver les raisons qui ont donner sa forme actuelle à l'outil d'unmelt.
> Comme je l'expliquer dans mon post précédent d'un point de vue commercial ils n'ont aucun interêt à empêcher l'utilisation du store credit.


 Justement, si un joueur ne peut pas utiliser du store credit, ils devront utiliser de l'argent réel. Dans le premier cas, RSI ne perçoit rien de plus sur l'opération (l'argent déjà perçu lors d'une ancienne vente est simplement recyclé par l'intermédiaire des store credits), dans le second cas RSI bénéficie d'une nouvelle entrée d'argent. C'est bien pour cette raison que ce système participe à mon impression générale qu'ils cherchent à récupérer des sous par tous les moyens, y compris au prix du soutien des joueurs (clairement leur plus grande force), alors qu'ils n'en ont apparemment pas besoin.

----------


## beedees

Oui mais non ^^
Ils ont créer le systéme d'upgrade qui permet de justement en ne rajoutant qu'un peu de faire un nouvel achat par exemple. Je pense que c'est une strategie intéressante. Pouvoir gérer/adapter ton achat (sans remboursement) fait que cela peut pousser le consommateur à choisir une combinaison où il va rajouter un peu de sous. Forcer le conso à payer plein pot va freiner ou priver beaucoup de gens de "minis" achats. On parle clairement d'un "marché" où, compte tenu du nombres d'acheteurs, le gros du benef peut se faire en poussant quelqu'un qui a mis 40E à remettre 20E
La tactique de proposer de payer et ou d'utiliser des store credit est appliquer à tout les autres modes de ventes pour cette raison. Je crois vraiment qu'il faut chercher ailleurs les raisons de proposer un tel fonctionnement pour cet outil. Ensuite c'est mon avis et je ne parvient pas à proposer d'explication autre que la bêtise donc bon...

----------


## Cheshire

> Oui mais non ^^
> Ils ont créer le systéme d'upgrade qui permet de justement en ne rajoutant qu'un peu de faire un nouvel achat par exemple. Je pense que c'est une strategie intéressante. Pouvoir gérer/adapter ton achat (sans remboursement) fait que cela peut pousser le consommateur à choisir une combinaison où il va rajouter un peu de sous. Forcer le conso à payer plein pot va freiner ou priver beaucoup de gens de "minis" achats.


 Je ne suis pas convaincu que c'est forcément toujours un mauvais calcul (l'éternelle question entre vendre beaucoup à faible marge ou peu à beaucoup de marge), mais là c'est différent, on ne parle pas de n'importe quelle vente, on parle de racheter un vaisseau déjà acheté et converti.

 La possibilité que tu décris de "melt" un ancien vaisseau pour ne pas avoir à payer plein pot un nouveau vaisseau n'est pas du tout changée, mais en obligeant à payer pour annuler un melting ça va évidemment leur rapporter des sous qu'ils n'auraient pas eu s'il suffisait d'utiliser des store credits (en particulier précisément les store crédits obtenus lors de l'opération initiale de melting).

----------


## keulz

> (*) Si j'ai bien compris, en gros, il est possible d'échanger un vaisseau acheté auparavant contre des crédits dans le  magasin du jeu ("melt"), par exemple pour acheter un autre vaisseau lors d'une  vente limitée, ce qui évite de le payer plein pot. Mais si la personne a des regrets, ou n'a pas réussi à acheter le vaisseau limité parce qu'il est parti en quelques minutes, elle ne peut a priori pas reprendre son vaisseau précédent (qui était peut-être déjà limité, ou avec LTI) ; RSI propose donc de faire l'opération inverse ("unmelt") pour retrouver son vaisseau qui n'est plus disponible, sauf que ce n'est pas possible avec des store credits, il faut remettre des vrais sous... Suite aux réactions des joueurs, ils vont ajouter cette option "un jour", mais ça n'était visiblement pas dans leurs plans de base.


 ::O: 

Désolé, mais ce ne sont pas des gens/trolls d'internet qui crient aux pigeons... Mais les devs eux-mêmes...

Je suis le seul sidéré par tout ça ? Ce commerce de trucs pas encore sortis qui leur permet en plus de s'en remettre dans les fouilles au passage...

Mon dieu...

----------


## beedees

> Je ne suis pas convaincu que c'est forcément toujours un mauvais calcul (l'éternelle question entre vendre beaucoup à faible marge ou peu à beaucoup de marge), mais là c'est différent, on ne parle pas de n'importe quelle vente, on parle de racheter un vaisseau déjà acheté et converti.
> 
>  La possibilité que tu décris de "melt" un ancien vaisseau pour ne pas avoir à payer plein pot un nouveau vaisseau n'est pas du tout changée, mais en obligeant à payer pour annuler un melting ça va évidemment leur rapporter des sous qu'ils n'auraient pas eu s'il suffisait d'utiliser des store credits (en particulier précisément les store crédits obtenus lors de l'opération initiale de melting).


Qu'en est-il du cas où mettons il te reste des store credit et ou tu ne veux pas repayer tout le vaisseau, tu pourrais être prêt à ajouter la différence.
En réalité il ne feraient que se priver d'une partie des acheteurs avec cette stratégie. Mais peut-être que cela a été leur intention, je ne crois pas vu les raisons qui on rendu nécessaire la création de cet outils, et de leur stratégie en générale. "je crois"... ça veut tout dire  ::happy2::

----------


## mgremont

Je pense que vous vous prenez le choux pour rien, la version actuelle de l'unmelt n'est pas la version définitive ils l'ont sorti quand même car beaucoup de backers l'ont réclamé et ça facilite le travail du service client.
A priori à la fin l'on va pouvoir récupérer un ancien package soit par crédit soit par cash, donc aucun problème. Comme le dit Ben le site n'est actuellement pas fait pour gérer l'unmelt en crédit c'est tout ce qu'il y a à chercher comme explication.
Turbulent est déjà bien occupé avec la sortie de la star map qu'il y a eu et l'org 2.0 qui devrait arriver début d'année prochaine si tout se passe bien.

----------


## vectra

En ce moment, Elite Dangerous à moins de 14 euros sous Steam  ::lol::

----------


## Silmerias

> ...


*En direct live de la rédaction de CPC, Ivan Le Fou répond à nos questions.*


*Quel est l'hypothèse pour tant de mauvaise foi?*
A. Un financement participatif de D.Smart pour CPC?
B. Pressions de Jean Philippe Fleury sur la rédaction?
C. Concours de Shitstorm avec "The escapist"?
D. Obi-Wan Kenobi
E. Tentative de financement désespéré pour créer du clic sur les ad?
F. Tentative de génération de contenu sous forme faux troll aka Bait Clic?
G. Désaccord avec le dernier article de David Braben?
H. Habillage de la mariée avant revente de CPC?
I. La déontologie c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout!
J. Jalousie du budget coke / putes moins élevé que Chris Robert ?

----------


## Max_well

Magnifique, on passe 18 pages de discussions pour avoir ça...

C'est naze, t'aurais au moins pu prendre la peine de lire un minimum avant.

----------


## yurg

> Magnifique, on passe 18 pages de discussions pour avoir ça...
> 
> C'est naze, t'aurais au moins pu prendre la peine de lire un minimum avant.


Que d'argumentation... je n'aurais pas mieux fait si je n'avais rien à rétorquer  ::):

----------


## keulz

> *En direct live de la rédaction de CPC, Ivan Le Fou répond à nos questions.*
> https://imgs.frogswarm.fr/data/cqceFDOdPHnhR.jpg
> 
> *Quel est l'hypothèse pour tant de mauvaise foi?*
> A. Un financement participatif de D.Smart pour CPC?
> B. Pressions de Jean Philippe Fleury sur la rédaction?
> C. Concours de Shitstorm avec "The escapist"?
> D. Obi-Wan Kenobi
> E. Tentative de financement désespéré pour créer du clic sur les ad?
> ...


Qu'est-ce que tu fous là, toi ? Tu t'es perdu ? 
Wait, laisse moi deviner... Tu as trouvé un nouveau bénéficiaire pour l'argent que tu veux gaspiller ?  ::XD:: 
Les frog sur SC, ça promet  :^_^: .

Remarque, des grenouilles qui se changent en pigeon, au moins, c'est original. 

Bref, tu n'as rien apporté au débat, pour changer. 



> Que d'argumentation... je n'aurais pas mieux fait si je n'avais rien à rétorquer


C'est marrant d'attendre à ce que quelqu'un argumente une réponse au post de ton commandeur qui, lui, ne contenait pas une once d'argumentation. 

Tu représentes bien une partie de la communauté de SC, qui suit un gourou sans même penser par elle-même ; heureusement que d'autres sont passés avant sur le topic, avec de vrais arguments et points de vues réfléchis, sinon...

----------


## yurg

> C'est marrant d'attendre à ce que quelqu'un argumente une réponse au post de ton commandeur qui, lui, ne contenait pas une once d'argumentation. 
> 
> Tu représentes bien une partie de la communauté de SC, qui suit un gourou sans même penser par elle-même ; heureusement que d'autres sont passés avant sur le topic, avec de vrais arguments et points de vues réfléchis, sinon...


Hmm.. je tiens à préciser que je suis Goon dans mon cœur avant d'être Frog  ::trollface:: 

Mais je trouve cela tellement drôle de voir des gens n'avoir *aucun* recul et encore moins d'humour...  ::trollface::

----------


## yurg

Mais je crois que ce qui me fait encore plus rire, ce sont des journaleux qui n'ont probablement aucune expérience en management de gros projets informatiques impliquant des centaines de collaborateurs sur plusieurs années, qui se permettent de ramener leur fraise et leur science infuse pour porter un jugement sur la manière de gérer des projets aussi complexes...

Merci donc de bien vouloir vous contenter de faire ce que vous savez faire, à savoir apporter une critique sur un produit terminé.

----------


## keulz

> Hmm.. je tiens à préciser que je suis Goon dans mon cœur avant d'être Frog


... Ou comment se mettre à l'abris de toute critique, on ne tire pas sur une ambulance.  :Emo: 



> Mais je crois que ce qui me fait encore plus rire, ce sont des journaleux qui n'ont probablement aucune expérience en management de gros projets informatiques impliquant des centaines de collaborateurs sur plusieurs années, qui se permettent de ramener leur fraise et leur science infuse pour porter un jugement sur la manière de gérer des projets aussi complexes...


Parce que toi tu as une telle expérience ?  ::huh:: 

Après je pense que tu n'as pas très bien compris (ou même lu) l'objet du post en question, ce qu'il (ivan) fait, c'est surtout d'attirer l'attention sur un risque, de remettre en question une machine en marche. "Est-ce que c'est normal ?"



> à savoir apporter une critique sur un produit terminé.


Ça fait une deuxième raison de ne pas s'en prendre à toi.  :;):

----------


## Orhin

> Les frog sur SC, ça promet


Je vais de suite me réapprovisionner en popcorn.
Si en plus des goons rentrent dans l'équation la concentration de débilité risque de créer une singularité que même le générateur de quote d'hijopr ne pourrait égaler.

----------


## Anonyme32145

C'est quoi les goons et les frogs ?

----------


## ConardPc

> à savoir apporter une critique sur un produit terminé.


Encore faut-il en être capable !

nb: haha, je pensais pas ce pseudo serait dispo.

----------


## Marcus Miragos

Wait and see, comme ils disent en Bretagne. Nous verrons bien ce que donne cette usine à gaz à sa sortie!

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi les goons et les frogs ?


Des lutins du Père Noël je suppose vu qu’ils viennent apporter ses cadeaux à Ivan.

----------


## Groufac

Ce sont des corporations d'Eve Online il me semble.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En tout cas a priori ils ont manifestement déjà lu l'article de Ivan, et pas nous, c'est un scandale.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Pas sûr d'être envieux, le voyage dans le temps pour le lire leur a visiblement coûté la moitié de leur QI.

----------


## vectra

> J. Jalousie du budget coke / putes moins élevé que Chris Robert ?


Rien de mieux pour desservir une cause que d'en faire sortir les fanboys.

----------


## Silmerias

> Des lutins du Père Noël je suppose vu qu’ils viennent apporter ses cadeaux à Ivan.


Les cadeaux qu'il mérite bien évidemment avec un article si éclairé, documenté et objectif  :haha:

----------


## keulz

> Les cadeaux qu'il mérite bien évidemment avec un article éclairé, documenté et objectif


Il n'y a que toi qu'une analyse peut être objective, déjà.
Ensuite On peut toujours faire plus "éclairé" et "documenté", cela dit tu as des améliorations à proposer ?
Je ne te ferais pas l'affront de te demander d'où te viendrait une quelconque légitimité pour critiquer (vu que tu n'en as absolument aucune, ça serait juste un moment un peu gênant), mais en l'absence de celle-ci, pour avancer une opinion si péremptoire que la tienne il faut avancer des arguments et/ou des faits. Ce que tu ne fais pas.
Tu te contentes de passer pour ce que tu es.

Moi, par exemple, je trolle les fanboys mais au moins j'essaie d'argumenter un peu et d'expliquer pourquoi je pense que vous êtes pris pour des pigeons et c'est quand même le strict minimum.

Enfin bon, j'imagine que ton comportement coûte toujours moins cher à la société que si tu devais le compenser par des médocs qu'on aurait à payer.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Les cadeaux qu'il mérite bien évidemment avec un article si éclairé, documenté et objectif


Quel article ? Celui de l'OP qui date de l'an dernier (superbe réactivité), ou bien celui qui n'est pas encore sorti, et que tu critiquerais donc _a priori_ ?

----------


## vectra

Sinon, je répète pour les intéressés: Elite Dangerous à 13.50 euros sur Steam.
Un bon jeu sans communauté dégénérée  :;):

----------


## keulz

> Quel article ? Celui de l'OP qui date de l'an dernier (superbe réactivité), ou bien celui qui n'est pas encore sorti, et que tu critiquerais donc _a priori_ ?


On t'a dit :



> Pas sûr d'être envieux, le voyage dans le temps pour le lire leur a visiblement coûté la moitié de leur QI.



Moi non plus suis pas envieux... En cette saison, avoir le QI d'une huître peut s'avérer risqué. surtout vu à quel point ils sont déjà gratinés...
V'la que j'ai faim ! #repasdenoël

----------


## Molina

> Sinon, je répète pour les intéressés: Elite Dangerous à 13.50 euros sur Steam.
> Un bon jeu sans communauté dégénérée


Oui enfin... Faire le postier galactique : bof.

----------


## Silmerias

> ...


Moar rage please.  ::wub::

----------


## beedees

> Pas sûr d'être envieux, le voyage dans le temps pour le lire leur a visiblement coûté la moitié de leur QI.




[IMG][/IMG]
 ::P: 
Qaund aux journaleux, ils se sont donnés la peine d'interroger deux membres de l'org pour l'article a venir.

----------


## nonothing

Moquette a même picolé avec un gars bizarre pour obtenir des réponses, journalisme total mec!

----------


## Orhin

> Pas sûr d'être envieux, le voyage dans le  temps pour le lire leur a visiblement coûté la *moitié* de leur  QI.


Ah non pas possible, ou alors va falloir remplacer les int par des float.




> Sinon, je répète pour les intéressés: Elite Dangerous à 13.50 euros sur Steam.
> Un bon jeu sans communauté dégénérée


Tu peux aussi aller chier sur les gens ailleurs, personne ne te retient.  ::ninja:: 




> Qaund aux journaleux, ils se sont donnés la peine d'interroger deux membres de l'org pour l'article a venir. http://i.imgur.com/cNjbkJJ.gif


D'un côté ça pourrait être intéressant car certaines informations sont effectivement compliquées à trouver (car disséminées un peu partout sur el web).
De l'autre, c'est pas forcément l'avis le plus objectif qu'on trouvera sur le jeu (et l'image de la communauté renvoyée par une minorité de mecs bien susceptibles n'aide pas non plus).

----------


## CptProut

> D'un côté ça pourrait être intéressant car certaines informations sont effectivement compliquées à trouver (car disséminées un peu partout sur el web).
> De l'autre, c'est pas forcément l'avis le plus objectif qu'on trouvera sur le jeu (et l'image de la communauté renvoyée par une minorité de mecs bien susceptibles n'aide pas non plus).


Dreadmetis qui s'exprime dans canard pc  :Vibre:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Haha putain, la vision de cauchemar  ::XD:: 
Tant qu'à y aller aussi fort, plutôt donner une tribune libre à kenshironeo  :Emo:

----------


## CptProut

> Haha putain, la vision de cauchemar 
> Tant qu'à y aller aussi fort, plutôt donner une tribune libre à kenshironeo


Un debat libre entre le deux, numéro spécial de 2000 pages.

----------


## vectra

> Tu peux aussi aller chier sur les gens ailleurs, personne ne te retient.


Non mais j'ai été bien éduqué, je fais mes besoins aux sanisettes  ::siffle::

----------


## keulz

> Moar rage please.


Je croyais qu'on ne pouvait faire plus bas que le niveau 0 de la répartie.  ::sad:: 
Mais visiblement :



> va falloir remplacer les int par des *real*.


 :^_^:

----------


## Saito Gray

> Sinon, je répète pour les intéressés: Elite Dangerous à 13.50 euros sur Steam.
> Un bon jeu sans communauté dégénérée


Eurotruck Simulator est encore moins cher ! Quitte a faire des aller/retour chiant pour transporter de la bouse autant le faire au volant d'un truc ou tu n'es pas obligé de payer des micros transactions pour mettre 2 couches de peinture sur ton véhicule.

----------


## vectra

Y'a du dogfight dans Elite. Et du bon visiblement  ::trollface::

----------


## CptProut

> Y'a du dogfight dans Elite. Et du bon visiblement


meh sa arrive assez rarement vu que quand tu est pas un gros joueur le seul truc rentable est le transport

----------


## beedees

> D'un côté ça pourrait être intéressant car certaines informations sont effectivement compliquées à trouver (car disséminées un peu partout sur el web).
> De l'autre, c'est pas forcément l'avis le plus objectif qu'on trouvera sur le jeu (et l'image de la communauté renvoyée par une minorité de mecs bien susceptibles n'aide pas non plus).


Justement  ::):  (déjà de mon pt de vue ils les ont bien choisis) ils vont pouvoir faire une analyse sur la maniére dont le projet est perçu par des "backeurs", ce qui ne rendra que plus intéressantes leurs critiques (positives ou négatives) sur le projet, son financement et son developpement. 

Et puis j'espére qu'ils vont pas prendre les mots d'un alcoolique pour paroles d'évangile  ::ninja::

----------


## nonothing

> Et puis j'espére qu'ils vont pas prendre les mots d'un alcoolique pour paroles d'évangile


Ouais je crois qu'à un moment j'étais pas trop tendre avec CIG  ::siffle::

----------


## beedees

> Ouais je crois qu'à un moment j'étais pas trop tendre avec CIG


 :Cell:  traîtresse. En même temps tu t'es cuit les neurones à force de refaire la même chose en boucle sur élite  . Donc jte pardonne

----------


## nonothing

Oh punaise, il relance le débat sur Elite! Vite, trouver des gifs de popcorn...

----------


## Orhin

> Un debat libre entre le deux, numéro spécial de 2000 pages.


On lance un kickstarter pour financer le projet ?

----------


## vectra

> Oh punaise, il relance le débat sur Elite! Vite, trouver des gifs de popcorn...


Ben quoi?
Le projet a abouti, *lui*  ::siffle::

----------


## keulz

> On lance un kickstarter pour financer le projet ?


En fait, c'est l'État qui devrait faire des kickstarter, les gens donnent plus volontier de l'argent qu'avec l'impôt sur le revenu.

----------


## yurg

> Parce que toi tu as une telle expérience ?


J'ai très certainement plus d'expérience de  management de gros projets critiques pour des sociétés du CAC40 qu'au moins 99 % des journalistes de ce canard et des intervenants ici present.

Sauf qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que j'en fasse l'étalage puisqu'il s'agit de ma vie privée, et surtout on en a vraiment rien à faire pour le sujet qui nous concerne.

Le fait est simplement de constater qu'ils n'ont aucune crédibilité pour porter un jugement tel quils le font, ce n'est que pure jalousie et mauvaise foi.

Comme, d'ailleurs, la majorité des français dès lors que des montants qui dépassent leur entendement et leur compréhension sont évoqués.

----------


## Orhin

> ce n'est que pure jalousie.




_"Madame ! Madame ! Les méchants messieurs ils font rien que critiquer ! C'est que des vilains jaloux pas beau !"_

Sur ce je vais me faire péter le bide, bon réveillon à tous.

----------


## keulz

> J'ai très certainement plus d'expérience de  management de gros projets critiques pour des sociétés du CAC40 qu'au moins 99 % des journalistes de ce canard et des intervenants ici present.
> 
> Sauf qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que j'en fasse l'étalage puisqu'il s'agit de ma vie privée, et surtout on en a vraiment rien à faire pour le sujet qui nous concerne.
> 
> Le fait est simplement de constater qu'ils n'ont aucune crédibilité pour porter un jugement tel quils le font, ce n'est que pure jalousie et mauvaise foi.
> 
> Comme, d'ailleurs, la majorité des français dès lors que des montants qui dépassent leur entendement et leur compréhension sont évoqués.


Dis-moi, tu n'aurais pas codé des drivers de webcam usb ? 
Mais bon, toujours heureux d'apprendre de nouvelles choses comme savoir que faire des photocopies pour des gens permet de dire qu'on est un expert dans le domaine. 
 ::o:

----------


## Silver

Pendant que les trolls de Noël s'écharpent, les créateurs de Star Citizen et Elite: Dangerous nous rappellent qu'il ne sert à rien de se faire la guerre entre fans et qu'il y a de la place pour tous les jeux spatiaux :

- David Braben a ouvert le bal jeudi dernier :



> Landing on planets seems to be ‘the new black’ as they might say in marketing circles… You can do it now anywhere on the surface of countless 1:1 scale simulated planetary surfaces in Elite Dangerous: Horizons and landing is coming in the future in No Man’s Sky, Star Citizen (as I heard just now – a major new future feature they announced last night), Infinity: Battlescape and many others. This is a great thing, as open world space games have now truly come back with a bang, and I look forwards to playing them – and also huge congratulations to Chris and the team for raising $100M for Star Citizen!
> 
> What both Star Citizen and Elite Dangerous are trying to do is very hard indeed. Both games are incredibly ambitious. I am proud and excited about what we are doing, but what they are doing is ambitious too, and I am looking forward to playing Star Citizen when it is finished. What we are both doing is new; we are trailblazing. The scope of both is vast and quite different, and neither have been done before, so there is no right answer for either of the approaches. It is frustrating to see some of the criticism of Star Citizen online. We should applaud when someone tries something that is hard, that hasn’t been done, not discourage them.
> 
> Game development is hard, with a great many independent components to get right. The very best development looks easy, but this is because of a great deal of careful planning by very experienced people behind the scenes working hard to make it happen. Like a swan, there may be frantic paddling of feet underwater, out of sight, but the view on the surface is one of serene beauty with barely a ripple. We are very proud of what we do, we have an incredible community supporting the game, and we have an amazing future.


- Et Chris Roberts renvoie la balle :



> Finally, I would like to add a sincere thanks and well wishes to the other development teams around the world that share in our passion for space sims. I often see arguments online about which game to play; Star Citizen or Elite, Elite or No Man’s Sky and so on. The truth is that there’s no right answer: the space gaming renaissance is nothing but good news for gamers everywhere. Just as Wing Commander and X-Wing improved one another through competition, so too has Star Citizen been improved by other space games in development. The fantastic teams behind Elite: Dangerous, No Man’s Sky, EVERSPACE, Infinity: Battlescape and others inspire us daily. I wish you and anyone else expanding the frontiers of space and PC gaming all the best for 2016 and beyond!


Bref, joyeuses fêtes bande de canards !

----------


## yurg

> Dis-moi, tu n'aurais pas codé des drivers de webcam usb ? 
> Mais bon, toujours heureux d'apprendre de nouvelles choses comme savoir que faire des photocopies pour des gens permet de dire qu'on est un expert dans le domaine.


Je n'avais une très haute opinion de la communauté de jeuxvideo.com mais a la lecture de messages de certains je me dis que, finalement, ils sont peut être plus intelligents que la moyenne...

----------


## keulz

> Je n'avais une très haute opinion de la communauté de jeuxvideo.com mais a la lecture de messages de certains je me dis que, finalement, ils sont peut être plus intelligents que la moyenne...


=>



> Moar rage please.


Joyeux noël à tous !  ::lol::

----------


## Laya

A la vache vue de l’extérieur le fanatisme est fort.  ::O: 

L'article n'a jamais été insultant, mais préviens de l'ambition un peu forte du titre qui pourrait l’amener dans le mur.
Par contre pour une partie des fans, c'est l'épisode de south park sur les jonas brothers. :Emo:

----------


## keulz

> A la vache vue de l’extérieur le fanatisme est fort. 
> 
> L'article n'a jamais été insultant, mais préviens de l'ambition un peu forte du titre qui pourrait l’amener dans le mur.
> Par contre pour une partie des fans, c'est l'épisode de south park sur les jonas brothers.


Quand ce sont tes couilles qui sont dans l'étau, il y a des chances que tu trouves qu'un quart de tour de vis c'est énorme.  ::ninja:: 
Bon, après ils n'avaient qu'à ne pas les mettre dedans, mais c'était recouvert de velours, ils ont dû croire que c'était un écrin à gonades, je pense.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pendant que les trolls de Noël s'écharpent, les créateurs de Star Citizen et Elite: Dangerous nous rappellent qu'il ne sert à rien de se faire la guerre entre fans et qu'il y a de la place pour tous les jeux spatiaux :
> 
> - David Braben a ouvert le bal jeudi dernier :
> 
> 
> - Et Chris Roberts renvoie la balle :
> 
> 
> Bref, joyeuses fêtes bande de canards !


Ca s'appelle de la diplomatie.
Tu ne trouveras jamais deux studios se foutre ouvertement sur la gueule, les fans sont là pour ça  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai très certainement plus d'expérience de  management de gros projets critiques pour des sociétés du CAC40 qu'au moins 99 % des journalistes de ce canard et des intervenants ici present.
> 
> Sauf qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que j'en fasse l'étalage puisqu'il s'agit de ma vie privée, et surtout on en a vraiment rien à faire pour le sujet qui nous concerne.
> 
> Le fait est simplement de constater qu'ils n'ont aucune crédibilité pour porter un jugement tel quils le font, ce n'est que pure jalousie et mauvaise foi.
> 
> Comme, d'ailleurs, la majorité des français dès lors que des montants qui dépassent leur entendement et leur compréhension sont évoqués.


_Prosternez-vous devant Chris et son poulain
_

Et si on attendait d'avoir l'article avant de juger de la "mauvaise" foi de celui-ci et de ses rédacteurs ?  Marrant de voir que toi et certains de tes collègues avisés soyez si prompts à critiquer quelque chose sans savoir, attitude  que vous reprochez à CPC d'ailleurs. 
Quand à l'argument "ils ont développées des jeux ? Non ? Crédibilité zéro", c'est de la merde en barre. Je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir cuisiné un jour un plat spécifique pour constater que celui qu'on me sert est dégueulasse ou bon. Ou que le tarif affiché sur la carte est hors de proportions avec le résultat.   ::trollface:: 
Tain je passe en vitesse sur le topic SC pour voir l'ambiance, la discussion tourne autour d'upgrade ou de changement de vaisseau à payer en euros (24€ une upgrade de vaisseau putain  :^_^:  )
Le jeu sera peut être très bon, en attendant le modèle financier pue quand même du derche, que ça te plaise ou non. Après je ne m'y connais pas en CAC40, les montages financiers douteux tu connais sans doute mieux que moi  ::ninja::

----------


## TheProjectHate

> J'ai très certainement plus d'expérience de  management de gros projets critiques pour des sociétés du CAC40 qu'au moins 99 % des journalistes de ce canard et des intervenants ici present.
> 
> Sauf qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que j'en fasse l'étalage puisqu'il s'agit de ma vie privée, et surtout on en a vraiment rien à faire pour le sujet qui nous concerne.
> 
> Le fait est simplement de constater qu'ils n'ont aucune crédibilité pour porter un jugement tel quils le font, ce n'est que pure jalousie et mauvaise foi.
> 
> Comme, d'ailleurs, la majorité des français dès lors que des montants qui dépassent leur entendement et leur compréhension sont évoqués.


Ah putain voilà, hier mon détecteur à arguments d'autorité à chier a explosé en simultané avec mon butthurt-meter, je viens d'en trouver la cause !  ::o:

----------


## Orhin

> Ah putain voilà, hier mon détecteur à arguments d'autorité à chier a explosé en simultané avec mon butthurt-meter, je viens d'en trouver la cause !


Sale jaloux !  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ah putain voilà, hier mon détecteur à arguments d'autorité à chier a explosé en simultané avec mon butthurt-meter, je viens d'en trouver la cause !


La civilisation et le progrès s'arrêtent quand les gens ont besoin d'un appareil pour leur dire quand avoir mal au cul.

Blague à part, tu devrais le prêter louer à certains.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et si on attendait d'avoir l'article avant de juger de la "mauvaise" foi de celui-ci et de ses rédacteurs ?  Marrant de voir que toi et certains de tes collègues avisés soyez si prompts à critiquer quelque chose sans savoir, attitude  que vous reprochez à CPC d'ailleurs.


En fait personne n'en a rien à carrer de l'article, c'est trop rigolo de se fighter pour le principe, connement.

----------


## jpm1

je vais pas lire les 571 pages mais je fais partie des premiers backers . et franchement je ne crois pas à la malhonnêteté de C.R. . certes toujours engranger les dons peut faire se poser des questions mais il ne va pas empêcher les nouveaux arrivants d'acquérir un vaisseau . ça n'est pas sa faute si les gens achètent . quand au jeu connaissant la série des Wing commander , je sais que ce que veut C.R. est ambitieux et donc complexe du point de vue du développement . les jeux dont le développement se compte en centaines de milliers de dollars sont des jeux du type GTA et ce que vise C.R. est bien plus ambitieux mais bien plus . concernant l'aptitude de C.R. a gérer une équipe de devs je ne me fais pas trop de soucis à ce sujet . sans vouloir être désagréable je rappelle que C.R. faisait des jeux vidéos les 3/4 des forumeurs n'étaient pas nés . c'est un des pionniers du JV et on peut peut être même parler de "père" du jeu vidéo . bien sûr je détiens pas la science infuse mais franchement je pense pas que ça va planter

----------


## Orhin

> je vais pas lire les 571 pages


Très bien, au revoir !

----------


## Anonyme32145

T'es sur que le jeu va marcher avec un télégraphe STOP

----------


## smokytoks

*
Круто . История . Братан .*

----------


## keulz

> franchement je ne crois pas à la malhonnêteté de C.R.


Normal, ton point de vue est biaisé. Tes couilles sont dans l'étau, si ça plante, tu l'as dans l'os ; donc naturellement, ton avis va tendre à ce que tu ne te sois pas trompé au début.
C'est de la science.

Après, je n'ai pas mis un rond dedans et je ne l'attends pas particulièrement et je ne pense pas que le jeu foire, cependant ça ne voudra pas dire que les 571 pages de promesses seront tenues ou que ceux qui paient 250€ - pour un vaisseau virtuel qui n'est même pas créée et dont les vraie caractéristiques sont inconnues de tous - ne sont pas des pigeons.

----------


## vectra

> Normal, t'es baisé.


Fixayd  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Normal, ton point de vue est biaisé. Tes couilles sont dans l'étau, si ça plante, tu l'as dans l'os ; donc naturellement, ton avis va tendre à ce que tu ne te sois pas trompé au début.
> C'est de la science.
> 
> Après, je n'ai pas mis un rond dedans et je ne l'attends pas particulièrement et je ne pense pas que le jeu foire, cependant ça ne voudra pas dire que les 571 pages de promesses seront tenues ou que ceux qui paient 250€ - pour un vaisseau virtuel qui n'est même pas créée et dont les vraie caractéristiques sont inconnues de tous - ne sont pas des pigeons.


Ce qui ne veut pas dire que la production ou les développeurs sont de mauvaise fois.
Il y a une différence entre mentir pour engranger du pognon et se planter en visant trop haut.

Contrairement à ce que certains semblent insinuer, Ivan ne se prononce pas là-dessus.

----------


## keulz

> Ce qui ne veut pas dire que la production ou les développeurs sont de mauvaise fois.
> Il y a une différence entre mentir pour engranger du pognon et se planter en visant trop haut.
> 
> Contrairement à ce que certains semblent insinuer, Ivan ne se prononce pas là-dessus.


Rien n'a l'air de montrer que les devs sont des voleurs, cela-dit, les pratiques qu'ils ont sont quand même un peu malhonnêtes dans le sens où ils prennent les clients pour des vaches à lait.
Ils ont plein de thune, tout le monde le sait, alors pourquoi faire des préco de vaisseaux alors qu'ils sont loin d'avoir fini le jeu ?

Pourquoi ne pas attendre que le jeu soit sorti/finalisé ?

Pour moi, je ne vois qu'une chose, c'est qu'ils veulent surfer sur le succès actuel pour en profiter un max avant d'être potentiellement devant une retombée du soufflé.
Je ne vois rien d'autre qui puisse justifier un marketing aussi agressif.

----------


## lapincompris

j'ai pas tout lu les posts de gens, car à un moment j'ai saigner des yeux et je tiens plutôt (qui n'est pas le chien de mickey ici) à mon intégrité physique. 

Mais ce que je peu résumer mon point de vue sur ce qui semble devenir le prochain watergate video-ludique garanti sans Doritos ©, c'est que déjà j'ai bien envie de poser mes papates sur ce jeu malgré tout, Ivan à bien le droit de tritiquer  ce qu'il veux et c'est d'ailleurs bien normal de se poser les questions suivante "mais ont-ils vraiment besoin de tout ce pognon ? et si on nous prenais pas un peu pour des couillons ? la réponse reste un mystère et j'ai bien compris que les gens se frittent la tronche à coup de pelle sur ce point.

Pour avoir mis des ronds une foi dans un projet de merde (DayZ) perso on ne m'y reprendra plus, mais je comprends que l'espoir subsiste et que beaucoup sont près à suivre C.R. dans sa folie douce, pourquoi pas après tout un peu de confiance peut amener l'équilibre dans la force après tout permettre un avancée dans le monde du jeu-vidéo et/ou payer de la coke et des putes aux leads du projet ?

par contre, les pigeons qui se disent que c'est une bonne idée de   lâcher des billets de 100   pour acheter des engins virtuels dont on se sait encore rien et qui ne sont pas encore modélisés, je leurs proposent de me filer leurs adresse et clés (en mp bien sur ne déconnons pas sur la sécurité) et je me charge de faire le ménage gratos...

toujours est-il que les dernière avancées sur le projet me rendent de plus en plus curieux sur ce projet et je me laisse parfois aller à y croire; et si C.R. finissait par réussir son paris, après tout on peu avoir de belles surprises d'ici 2017.

----------


## keulz

> j'ai saign*er* des yeux


Et nous donc !  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Dans l'espace, personne n'entendra les pigeons crier  ::ninja::

----------


## lapincompris

> Dans l'espace, personne n'entendra les pigeons crier


t'es un marrant toi ! avec le casque c'est pas facile aussi...

----------


## brik

Purée je viens pas assez souvent sur ce forum !

A votre avis combien de thèses vont être écrites sur le seul financement de SC ? 

Même si ça venait à avorter il y aurait moyen de faire un documentaire incroyable ! 

Sinon l'article initial cite effectivement nommément SC mais il me semble que sa portée est plus générale : oui il y a de quoi se moquer des fanboys uniquement avec leurs réactions... 

La seule lecture de quatre ou cinq pages de ce topic m'oblige moralement à acheter le cpc du 16.

Le dénouement de cette histoire vaut une bonne élection présidentielle Américaine.
Quel niveau de foutage de gueule aura représenté SC, que donneront les analyses à froid,... 

Au passage je tiens à souligner qu'au final, au vu des réactions de chacun, même les fans s'attendent à être (partiellement au moins) déçus.

Ça revient à partiellement adhérer à l'analyse de l'article d'Ivan et je trouve que l'évolution de ce consensus montre la qualité de l'analyse initiale (de part son aspect global, pas forcément centrée sur SC pour laquelle elle a des manques en termes de précision qui ont été soulignés).

----------


## vectra

Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de gens *souhaitent* l'échec de SC.
L'onde de choc pour l'industrie du JV PC serait certainement assez dévastatrice, donc qu'on aime le genre de jeu (ou pas), on ne souhaite pas. Enfin moi en tous cas.

Ce qui n'est pas une raison pour s'empêcher de critiquer des pratiques malsaines, en particulier de la part des auteurs qui semblent user de stratégies "too big too fail" pour extorquer encore plus de pognon aux gens. Et ne semblent même pas capables de vraiment garantir un produit viable malgré un budget pharaonique. Comparé à tous les projets kickstartés qui ont réussi à aboutir sur la base d'un noyau solide et éprouvé, ça met un peu la honte.

----------


## brik

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec le too big to fail, ça renvoie malheureusement à des catastrophes dans d'autres domaines.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne suis plus certain que l'onde de choc serait si dévastatrice. Si le jeu était parmi les premiers crowdfundés à sortir, ouais ok. Mais là y'a eu une tripotée de jeux financés de cette manière, pas toujours glorieux certes, mais le système a prouvé qu'il pouvait fonctionner (au grand dam de certains mais c'est un autre débat).
Après il serait idiot de souhaiter l'échec du titre, mais on peut condamner certaines choses sans dénier les efforts et l'ambition  fournis par Roberts & Co.

----------


## keulz

> de la part des auteurs qui semblent user de stratégies "too big too fail" pour extorquer encore plus de pognon aux gens.


Star Citizen, le F-35 du jeu vidéo.

 :Bave:

----------


## brik

> Je ne suis plus certain que l'onde de choc serait si dévastatrice.


Ça reste la tête de proue du financement kickstarter pour un produit dématérialisé il me semble, simplement je crois tout bêtement que tout le monde s'attend à être déçu (à des niveaux différents) :
- Les observateurs "extérieurs" au JV attendent qu'il se plante
- Les amateurs de JV veulent voir ce qui est faisable avec un tel budget mais n'ont pas d'illusions au vu du gigantisme du projet
- Les backers ayant mis "peu" d'argent rêvent  d'une révolution en terme de contenu mais s'attendent à ce que des pans entiers de gameplay soient simplifiés/castrés/en chantier pendant des années. 
- Les hard core s'attendent à attendre longtemps le jeu fini mais se satisfont des alphas et s'extasient des patchlogs en attendant que leur vaisseau soit modélisé.  Ils ont le secret espoir de pouvoir clamer "j'avais raison" en nous atomisant avec leur Javelin lifetime guarantee dans 5 ans.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Carrément ! Sauf que l'occulus rift a des chances de mieux fonctionner que le casque du f35.

----------


## vectra

> Star Citizen, le F-35 du jeu vidéo.


Mais tellement  ::lol::

----------


## jpm1

je prècise au cas ou certains auraient oublié , il n'y a jamais eu de date de posée avec ce jeu . donc t'achètes , t'achètes pas mais si t'achètes faut pas venir pleurer après . et au passage un jeu comme gta dont le monde ouvert bien qu'immense est infiniment plus petit que le monde de SC il lui faut 4 / 5 ans pour naître . SC ils partent de 0 , donc pour moi c'est normal que ce se soit long voir très long . et même si je perds les 75 euros que j'ai investi franchement j'en ai rien à cirer C.R. a fait des jeux tellement fabuleux que je ne lui en tiendrais pas rigueur (et je roule pas sur l'or)

----------


## keulz

> et au passage un jeu comme gta dont le monde ouvert bien qu'immense est infiniment plus petit que le monde de SC il lui faut 4 / 5 ans pour naître . SC ils partent de 0 , donc pour moi c'est normal que ce se soit long voir très long .


Hein ???
Non mais tu me laisses 2 minutes et je te crée une pièce 3D de 150 000 km de long, hein...

SC c'est du vide, surtout (jamais entendu parlé de difficultés à dessiner du vide) là où GTA c'est ces km de détails.

Bien plus long de faire une map de GTA que SC, hein.

Ça prend autant de temps de créer une sphère de 1mm de diamètre qu'une de 100 000 km de diamètre.

----------


## Manu71

> et même si je perds les 75 euros que j'ai investi franchement j'en ai rien à cirer C.R. a fait des jeux tellement fabuleux que je ne lui en tiendrais pas rigueur (et je roule pas sur l'or)


Je suis le seul que ça fait  un peu flipper cette phrase ? Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis ça ou son équivalent, que certains de ceux qui ont backés estiment que de toutes façons ils en ont déjà eu pour leur argent...

----------


## keulz

> Je suis le seul que ça fait  un peu flipper cette phrase ? Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis ça ou son équivalent, que certains de ceux qui ont backés estiment que de toutes façons ils en ont déjà eu pour leur argent...


Ce qui fait flipper, c'est qu'il y a cette charité pour eux, mais que dès qu'il s'agit de faire de vrais dont à des organismes humanitaires, il n'y a plus personne.
Mais bon, les fanboys ne sont pas à une incohérence près.

----------


## Cheshire

> je prècise au cas ou certains auraient oublié , il n'y a jamais eu de date de posée avec ce jeu .


 Hein ? Le Kickstarter annonçait Nov 2014, d'autres dates ont été ensuite données dans des interviews (cf. par exemple ici, bêta en 2014 et jeux complets en 2015), Star Marine était annoncé pour 2015, l'épisode 1 de Squadron42 est maintenant annoncé pour 2016 (je ne sais plus si quelque chose a été annoncé pour Star Citizen)... j'en oublie sûrement.

----------


## Frypolar

Je laisse ça là, comme ça : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/687943766557224961

On appréciera tout particulièrement la réaction de Dreadmetis  :haha:

----------


## Zebb

Il n'est plus le seul. Mais sérieusement, c'est quoi tout ces haters ? Je comprends pas c'est totalement irrationnel cette vindicte pour un article de jeu vidéo...

----------


## CptProut

> Je laisse ça là, comme ça : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/687943766557224961
> 
> On appréciera tout particulièrement la réaction de Dreadmetis


Merci merci merci merci merci merci, j'ai le touiteur de Dread maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## keulz

> Je laisse ça là, comme ça : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/687943766557224961
> 
> On appréciera tout particulièrement la réaction de Dreadmetis


C'est beau...  :Emo: 

C'est dingue, il n'y a vraiment qu'avec second life et SC qu'on sent que les fanboys viennent crier parce que ça leur fait vraiment mal de lire les articles...

J'ai l'impression de les voir se tordre de douleur alors que l'article leur rentre dans les fesses, c'est impressionnant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il n'est plus le seul. Mais sérieusement, c'est quoi tout ces haters ? Je comprends pas c'est totalement irrationnel cette vindicte pour un article de jeu vidéo...


Ouais c'est ce qui me surprend depuis le début sur ce fil. 
On parle d'un jeu. On ne parle pas des mamans des backers là ! Juste d'un _jeu_. Il y a un investissement émotionnel carrément disproportionné.

----------


## Groufac

> Je laisse ça là, comme ça : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/687943766557224961
> 
> On appréciera tout particulièrement la réaction de Dreadmetis


 ::wacko::

----------


## KabaK

Je suis ce projet de très très loin sans être backer, tout en espérant qu'il marche parce qu'un shooter spatial en monde ouvert un peu plus arcade ( patapé, c'est pas une insulte pour moi ) qu'Elite ça me botterait bien.

Je viens ici pour poser une petite question.
Est ce que quelqu'un sait s'il existe ou si il est prévu par Chris Robert des documentaire comme en avaient produit Double Fine pour Broken Age?
Par ce que quelque soit l'avis qu'on avait sur le jeu c'était vraiment super intéressant et voir la création en interne de Star Citizen qui est le plus gros projet de financement participatif à ce jour ça pourrait être passionnant.

----------


## Groufac

Des docu sur l'envers du décors il y en a un peu toute les semaines en fait sur SC.
Je sais pas s'ils ont prévu d'en faire un gros qui regroupe les événements marquants.

----------


## KabaK

Ouai j'avais vu ça sur le compte youtube Star Citizen, mais c'est plus des vidéos à l'attention des backers et de ceux qui suivent le projet pour expliquer où est-ce qu'ils en sont et quand tu regardes ça de loin et que t'as pas tout suivi t'es un peu perdu.
Je parlais vraiment d'un docu avec interview, mises en perspectives, réunions internes filmées tout ça.

----------


## brik

Carrément ça fera forcément date j'ai déjà parié dans un post que des thèses seraient écrites sur ce projet.
Reste à voir le domaine de ces thèses : psychologie, psychiatrie, risque industriel, finance ou génie informatique...

Ou tout à la fois !

----------


## keulz

> Est ce que quelqu'un sait s'il existe ou si il est prévu par Chris Robert des documentaire


Pas par lui, mais certainement julien courbet ou des trucs comme capital ou complément d'enquête.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zebb

Mieux, un Cash Investigation, avec Elise Lucet qui plaque au sol Chris Robert au détour d'un un couloir pour le harcèler de questions sur l'argent disparu des Backers.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce qui fait flipper, c'est qu'il y a cette charité pour eux, mais que dès qu'il s'agit de faire de vrais dont à des organismes humanitaires, il n'y a plus personne.
> Mais bon, les fanboys ne sont pas à une incohérence près.


Argument fallacieux.
Au lieu d'acheter des jeux pourquoi toi tu ne files pas ton pognon aux organismes ? 
Dans l'absolu le crowdfunding ce n'est pas non plus "la charité" (je donne pour aider), puisqu'il y a attente d'un retour, quelque soit les belles paroles derrière lesquelles on se cache.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On parle d'un jeu. On ne parle pas des mamans des backers là ! Juste d'un _jeu_. Il y a un investissement émotionnel carrément disproportionné.


Faut dire que se faire piquer son portefeuille , ça fait toujours un peu chialer.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis ce projet de très très loin sans être backer, tout en espérant qu'il marche parce qu'un shooter spatial en monde ouvert un peu plus arcade ( patapé, c'est pas une insulte pour moi ) qu'Elite ça me botterait bien.


Il me semble que SC serait nettement moins arcade qu'un Elite, justement, bien plus simulation et réaliste.

----------


## KabaK

> Il me semble que SC serait nettement moins arcade qu'un Elite, justement, bien plus simulation et réaliste.


Comme quoi j'ai vraiment suivi le projet de vraiment trop loin  ::sad::

----------


## Croaker

> Est ce que quelqu'un sait s'il existe ou si il est prévu par Chris Robert des documentaire comme en avaient produit Double Fine pour Broken Age?
> Par ce que quelque soit l'avis qu'on avait sur le jeu c'était vraiment super intéressant et voir la création en interne de Star Citizen qui est le plus gros projet de financement participatif à ce jour ça pourrait être passionnant.


Ca m'interesserait aussi, mais la comm de SC me semble bien trop maîtrisée (aussi pro qu'un gros éditeur, voire plus) pour ça.

En fait, c'est presque hallucinant de voir comment Double Fine avait fait une comm' aussi amateur / rien à pêter des conséquences.

----------


## keulz

> Argument fallacieux.
> Au lieu d'acheter des jeux pourquoi toi tu ne files pas ton pognon aux organismes ? 
> Dans l'absolu le crowdfunding ce n'est pas non plus "la charité" (je donne pour aider), puisqu'il y a attente d'un retour, quelque soit les belles paroles derrière lesquelles on se cache.


Mais non justement, je ne parle pas de dépenser pour un jeu, je parle de ça :



> même si je perds les 75 euros que j'ai investi franchement j'en ai rien à cirer C.R. a fait des jeux tellement fabuleux que je ne lui en tiendrais pas rigueur (et je roule pas sur l'or)


Il dit clairement que ça ne le dérange pas de faire un don charitable, justement.

Les priorités des gens sont de travers, c'est dingue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouaip mais bon, il utilise le terme "investi", partant de là la comparaison avec la charité prend un coup dans l'aile   ::): 
Et bon je suppose que c'est de l'esbrouffe façon "les haters peuvent hater j'assume". Si le jeu ne sort pas je doute qu'il reste dans son coin en sifflotant.
Après...Le fanboyisme fait des ravages, c'est sur...

----------


## vectra

> "les haters peuvent hater j'assume".


Mais comme à chaque fois, les "haters" mettent beaucoup moins d'énergie à hater que les fanboys à s'en moquer. Suffit de voir à quel point ça rage sec ici  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dossier lu.
Très intéressant, et le point de vue  ne me semble pas "biaisé" contrairement à ce que déclament certains fans extrêmes. On est dans le factuel bien souvent et les interrogations qui se posent devant le développement me semble globalement justifié. Maintenant ça ne veut pas dire que le projet va s'écrouler, mais y'a quand même de sacrés réserves à avoir dans l'immédiat, et aucune raison de se précipiter.
Et pour ceux qui se plaignent que CIG n'a pas le droit à la parole, ils ont été contactés mais n'ont pas répondus à la majorité des questions posées...
Au final CIG fonctionne comme pas mal d'éditeurs classiques "honnis" (micro-transactions entre autres) . Mais comme ils promettent un jeu plus ambitieux d'un genre adulé tombé en désuétude par le passé, il semblerait que le "pardon" s'obtienne plus facilement pour les méthodes employées...

----------


## keulz

> Dossier lu.
> Très intéressant, et le point de vue  ne me semble pas "biaisé" contrairement à ce que déclament certains fans extrêmes. On est dans le factuel bien souvent et les interrogations qui se posent devant le développement me semble globalement justifié. Maintenant ça ne veut pas dire que le projet va s'écrouler, mais y'a quand même de sacrés réserves à avoir dans l'immédiat, et aucune raison de se précipiter.
> Et pour ceux qui se plaignent que CIG n'a pas le droit à la parole, ils ont été contactés mais n'ont pas répondus à la majorité des questions posées...
> Au final CIG fonctionne comme pas mal d'éditeurs classiques "honnis" (micro-transactions entre autres) . Mais comme ils promettent un jeu plus ambitieux d'un genre adulé tombé en désuétude par le passé, il semblerait que le "pardon" s'obtienne plus facilement pour les méthodes employées...


Pareil.
Tout pareil.

----------


## Catel

Bon dossier (même si j'aurais voulu lire qu'on se foutait déjà de la tronche de Derek Smart dans les 90's  ::trollface::  ).

J'ai backé le minimum (genre 30 euros) et quoi qu'il arrive, je ne regrette pas. Même si le projet devait s'écrouler, ça valait le coup. Parce que ce que fait Chris Roberts n'est pas du AAA conservateur. Les têtes du jeu sont avant tout des passionnés, et c'est une chance unique. Il a une opportunité inouïe d'utiliser une gigantesque somme pour faire avancer la technique. Chris Roberts est aussi ambitieux qu'à l'époque de Wing Commander 1, et multiplie les audaces: grilles physiques différenciées, génération procédurale... Qu'elles réussissent ou qu'elles échouent, c'est un bienfait pour toute l'industrie (l'échec permet d'identifier les fausses pistes mais aussi les chemins de traverse). Dans tous les cas, ce projet porte ses balls !

----------


## keulz

> Bon dossier (même si j'aurais voulu lire qu'on se foutait déjà de la tronche de Derek Smart dans les 90's  ).
> 
> J'ai backé le minimum (genre 30 euros) et quoi qu'il arrive, je ne regrette pas. Même si le projet devait s'écrouler, ça valait le coup.


Mais...
C'est ça le problème...
Si ça échoue, alors ça veut dire que t'as donné 30 euros à quelqu'un qui n'en avait pas besoin.
La prochaine fois, je te file mon rib, sinon.

----------


## Catel

J'ai backé au moment du stretch goal de la génération procédurale.

----------


## Manu71

J'ai fait un petit test du candide hier: j'ai fait lire le dossier  à un ami qui est passé  à la maison. Il n'est pas gamer, mais connaissait assez le principe du financement participatif pour que je n'ai pas à expliquer.
Sa réaction a été celle de pas mal d'observateurs extérieurs: il comprend que des gens aient backés pour une somme globalement équivalente à ce que vaudra le jeu à  sa sortie, parce qu'ils croient au projet, mais il n'arrive pas  à concevoir que ça continue encore  à backer, à investir autant 4 ans plus tard, alors qu'on en sait si peu sur ce que sera le jeu, si les promesses seront tenues, sa date de sortie....et qu'on sait que CR a déjà un passif pour ce qui est des trucs non finalisés.
Bon, il faut bien le dire, le mot "pigeon" a bien été prononcé  à plusieurs reprises.... , surtout lorsqu'il est arrivé au passage sur les vaisseaux à plusieurs centaines  de dollars qui ne sont encore que sur des planches à dessin...  ::ninja:: 

EDIT: un autre truc dont a parlé avec le pote d'ailleurs, et  j'ai l'impression que c'est uns sujet rarement abordé: la config qu'il faudra pour faire tourner le jeu correctement à sa sortie. Y'a déjà des infos là-dessus ? Je crois avoir lu sur le topic SC qu'il faudrait au moins du "milieu de gamme des standards au moment de la sortie du jeu". Y'a  peut-être pas mal de monde qui va devoir upgrader son matos en plus...
Après, vue la clientèle visée, pas trop de casuals on dira, c'est peut-être un faux problème, ce sont des gens qui de toutes façons font régulièrement évoluer leur matos...

----------


## Catel

> EDIT: un autre truc dont a parlé avec le pote d'ailleurs, et  j'ai l'impression que c'est uns sujet rarement abordé: la config qu'il faudra pour faire tourner le jeu correctement à sa sortie. Y'a déjà des infos là-dessus ?


Chris Roberts a été clair dès le début: il veut, comme en 1992, que son jeu oblige le joueur à changer d'ordinateur.  ::P: 

Sachant qu'il ne sortira qu'entre 2016 et 2018, rendez-vous dans un an et demi pour la config nécessaire.

----------


## BSRobin

> je vais pas lire les 571 pages mais [...] concernant l'aptitude de C.R. a gérer une équipe de devs je ne me fais pas trop de soucis à ce sujet . sans vouloir être désagréable je rappelle que C.R. faisait des jeux vidéos les 3/4 des forumeurs n'étaient pas nés . c'est un des pionniers du JV et on peut peut être même parler de "père" du jeu vidéo . bien sûr je détiens pas la science infuse mais franchement je pense pas que ça va planter


Non, mais tu aurais pu au moins lire l'article plus attentivement, car il pointe cette évidence : on ne dirige pas une équipe de 300+ personnes réparties sur whatmille continents comme on dirigeait (à l'époque des Wing Co, Total Annihilation) une équipe d'au plus 30 personnes.



> Mais il y a plus inquiétant. Aujourd’hui, Cloud Imperium Games Corporation fait travailler près de 300 personnes au sein de cinq studios différents (trois internes et deux externes). C’est une tâche d’une complexité extrême, qui pose des problèmes épineux aux plus expérimentés des éditeurs, tant du point de vue technique que logistique. Or, c’est la première réalisation d’un studio dont le président n’a plus dirigé de développement de jeu vidéo depuis l’an 2000


On ne transforme pas un capitaine en général en claquant des doigts.

----------


## keulz

> Non, mais tu aurais pu au moins lire l'article plus attentivement, car il pointe cette évidence : on ne dirige pas une équipe de 300+ personnes réparties sur whatmille continents comme on dirigeait (à l'époque des Wing Co, Total Annihilation) une équipe d'au plus 30 personnes.
> 
> On ne transforme pas un capitaine en général en claquant des doigts.


Pour sa défense, l'article n'était pas encore sorti quand il a posté, hein.  :;):

----------


## Tilt

> Sachant qu'il ne sortira qu'entre 2016 et 2018, rendez-vous dans un an et demi pour la config nécessaire.


Tu as la foi ! le conditionnel aurait été plus adapté.

----------


## Zlika

> Chris Roberts a été clair dès le début: il veut, comme en 1992, que son jeu oblige le joueur à changer d'ordinateur.


Quelle bonne idée marketing au moment ou les constructeurs voient leurs ventes baisser pour le 56e semestre consécutif et les cartes-mère au détail de 22% pour les fabricants taïwanais en 2015 quand un quart de la clientèle STEAM joue en 1300x avec une HD3500 et que le gaming en 1440p concerne 2,75% des abonnés de Valve.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof il s'en fout, il peut annoncer ce qu'il veut il a déjà gagné son blé. Il n'a pas l'impératif du "faudrait 5 millions de ventes pour rentabiliser le développement".

----------


## Anonyme210226

> EDIT: un autre truc dont a parlé avec le pote d'ailleurs, et  j'ai l'impression que c'est uns sujet rarement abordé: la config qu'il faudra pour faire tourner le jeu correctement à sa sortie. Y'a déjà des infos là-dessus ? Je crois avoir lu sur le topic SC qu'il faudrait au moins du "milieu de gamme des standards au moment de la sortie du jeu". Y'a  peut-être pas mal de monde qui va devoir upgrader son matos en plus...


Donc si CIG s'écroule, ce seront Intel, AMD et nVidia qui financeront la fin du jeu, une paille en comparaison des palettes de nouveaux composants qu'ils vendront.  ::ninja:: 
Too big to fail, on vous dit !

----------


## Nicolus

Ce serait quand même dommage qu'en 20ans et avec une montagne de pognon Chris Roberts n'arrive pas à nous sortir un jeu qui rame pas sur la machine de Monsieur tout le monde.  Parce que pour le coup à l'époque les Wing Commander, Strike commander   (bon peut être pas the Darkening me souviens plus ) c'était du genre change ton PC pour le prochain jeu!

----------


## Roland Flure

Il a pas annoncé que pour SC il faudrait changer son PC si c'est un milieu de gamme au moment de la sortie ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si. Ca va avec sa com' "on fait un jeu pour les Vrais joueurs PC avec du poil au slip".

----------


## vectra

> Donc si CIG s'écroule, ce seront Intel, AMD et nVidia qui financeront la fin du jeu, une paille en comparaison des palettes de nouveaux composants qu'ils vendront. 
> Too big to fail, on vous dit !


Comme le F-35, on sait qu'il s'imposera, mais en attendant y'a des flammes qui sortent du moteur. Et pas par la tuyère  ::siffle::

----------


## Nicolus

> Si. Ca va avec sa com' "*Desolay j'ai jamais su programmer un jeu PC*".


Fixed

Bref le gars ne change pas  ::rolleyes::  On prend les mêmes et on recommence...

Fait marrant, à lire le sujet dans le dernier cpc les gars de Lucasarts ont méchamment degusté quand ils ont vu Wing Commander et revu de fond en comble le copie pour nous sortir une perle au moins equivalente à WC : X-Wing...

----------


## nonothing

D'après le 10 For The Chairman de lundi (en gros les backers posent des question à Chris Roberts et il répond), l'objectif pour SC serait de l'optimiser suffisamment pour que les pc milieu de gamme puissent le faire tourner à la sortie.

----------


## vectra

En 2018.

----------


## Nazedaq

> En 2018.


Je ne te savais pas si naturellement optimiste.

----------


## nonothing

J'sais pas, 2018 ça me semble plausible.

----------


## vectra

> Je ne te savais pas si naturellement optimiste.


On parle pas de la thèse, là.

----------


## Nazedaq

::XD::

----------


## Snowki

> J'sais pas, 2018 ça me semble plausible.


Comme c'est mignon  ::P:

----------


## nonothing

Ouais, ma boule de cristal s'est bien foutue de moi  :nawak:

----------


## keulz

> Ouais, ma boule de cristal s'est bien foutue de moi


Du coup, elle te dit quoi maintenant ? 

Qu'on rigole encore un coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## nonothing

> Du coup, elle te dit quoi maintenant ? 
> 
> Qu'on rigole encore un coup.


Je sais pas, depuis la 3.0 mes 8 gigots ne suffisent plus, donc tant que je serai pas riche je mets le truc de côté.

Edit: Elle me dit que je serai pas riche de sitôt  :tired:

----------

